# First Closet CFL Grow



## toolage (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I'm doing the good ol ebb and flow system. As the title says,, this is my first time and I've had a couple of complications growing these, as I"m basically adding stuff to the setup almost everyday. I finally have got my lights just how I want them. I'm going to post everything I have in the setup. Its day 23 right now and some of the pics are lower res because of cell phone. I borrowed my sisters camera, so now I can upload the High res pics of what they look like today. The first 9 days it was quite overwatered (cause im a noob) due to horrible drippers. I am using bagseed of some pretty good stuff but am not certain on the genetics. 


*Lights*
8 26w 6500k CFL

*Medium*
Bcuzz Rockwool and Hydrocks

*Nutes*
Superthrive
Dutch Master Gold Part A (5-0-2.9)
Dutch Master Gold Part B (1.5-1-3.5)

*Temp*
77 Lights on (they are on 24/7)

*Fan*
120 MM PC Fan Blowing on lights

*Humidity*
Honestly dont know

*PPM*
Dont have $150 to spend on a meter and am no mathematician to figure it out lmao

*PH Level*
5.8

*Air Stone*
Topfin 5" Air Stone with Air Pump

*Watering*
Watering 2 drops a second for 15 minutes 4 times a day every 6 hours.

*Final Setup*


*This is Juana the best of the 3*




*This is Mary. It started off being the best, now not so much.*



*This is Stretch, The worst one and gets his name from his inch stretch.*



I am still honestly so amazed that Stretch or Mary are even alive. A few days ago I was rearranging the lights, and a PH bottle fell from the top shelf and smack dab on the plant (I know I know, never play with your setup when stoned





). It slightly tore the very bottom leaf and just bent Stretch for a few hours till the light perked it back up. Him and Mary both were affected by it and I believe that might be the reason why the last leaves that grew on Mary and Stretch are almost completely curled over at and none of the rest are. Correct me if I'm wrong please lol because I'm not to sure if that was a stress related incident or what.

*Thanks everyone for taking the time to read the post. I should be updating daily/weekly. Any comment/suggestions are welcome!*


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 18, 2008)

Fantastic.. I hope yo will enter the JOURNAL CONTEST!


----------



## toolage (Mar 18, 2008)

Started germinating 4 more seeds (K2) today so hopefully they will pop up in a couple of more days. The stuff I'm growing now is just bag seed so hopefully these will be better. I just got a new container that I am going to be making a new ebb and flow setup. The container holds 9 plants and I have two of em, so I'll have one for veg and one for flowering. At the end of the new setup I should have a total of 18 CFLs in veg and 22 CFLs in flower room. I have to get the proper tools to drill into this thick piece of container so it will be a few weeks before everything gets setup. I'll post pics as soon as I get everything situated. 



Garden Knowm said:


> Fantastic.. I hope yo will enter the JOURNAL CONTEST!


I'm actually new to rollitup, and am not to sure how to enter the contest. I would love to join it


----------



## toolage (Mar 19, 2008)

Day 25: No signs in growth out of Mary or Stretch. No improvement on curled over leaf sets on the tops of Mary or Stretch. Juana grew over an inch just last night and is going on 8th set of branches and is now exceeding over 9" tall. Though Mary and Stretch are also 9" tall, they are showing weak genetics with only producing 5 branches where as Juana is on the 8th. Will give Mary and Stretch the benefit of the doubt for another week. If no signs of improvement, I will cut the 2 down and a new set of seedlings and flower Juana. Plan on throwing Juana into flowering on April 9th to make it 50 days in Veg. 

current PH is 5.8 with 4tb of Part A and 3tb of PartB and 1tb of ST.

PIcures coming on Day 30.


----------



## toolage (Mar 19, 2008)

When should I start cloning Juana??? Its day 25 and I'm very tempted to do so. 8" tall enough to start cloning?


----------



## trues (Mar 19, 2008)

looks good dude good luck man


----------



## toolage (Mar 19, 2008)

Success!!!! Right before I left the place one of the four K2 seeds cracked just after the first 24 hours! I put it in its on cube and placed it under 2 CFL's for the night. I gave it a good feeding of tap water balanced to 5.5 pH. Should be back tomorrow afternoon to see how far along it is!


----------



## toolage (Mar 20, 2008)

Topped alll 3 plants tonight and will be posting pics as they start splitting branches. 

The K2 seed is sprouting up pretty big already and the shells are about to fall off. Current pH raised to 5.7 but nothing drastic. Will hopefully be planting 3 more k2 tomorrow.


----------



## email468 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey toolage - found your journal. I'm not sure if i can help Mary and Stretch - are they bag seed? Could it be as simple as bad genetics?


----------



## toolage (Mar 21, 2008)

email468 said:


> Hey toolage - found your journal. I'm not sure if i can help Mary and Stretch - are they bag seed? Could it be as simple as bad genetics?


Thanks for responding, yes they are bagseed. I figured it was probably bad genetics but I wasn't sure if it was because I added nutes to early or not. I think I'm just going to throw my best plant into flowering after these 2 branches come through, and start off these good seeds off. Thanks for your help! +rep!


----------



## email468 (Mar 21, 2008)

toolage said:


> Thanks for responding, yes they are bagseed. I figured it was probably bad genetics but I wasn't sure if it was because I added nutes to early or not. I think I'm just going to throw my best plant into flowering after these 2 branches come through, and start off these good seeds off. Thanks for your help! +rep!


thanks for the rep and i'm happy to help.


----------



## toolage (Mar 21, 2008)

The 2 branches on Juana are starting to poke out and grow, hooray!! Stretch and Mary on the other hand are doing horrible. No improvement on any growth or signs of showing the leaves are going to get better. I dont even think I will be throwing them into flower, probably not even worth wasting the watts. 

The 2 seedlings that I have planted are doing wonderful. They both have lost their shells and are showing their leaves. Plan on start adding light nutes on April 3rd. Will post pictures tomrrow, unfortunantly they will be from my cell phone *had to give the camera back to sister*. 

Also, to conserve on power bill, will be hooking the whole Light setup up to a car battery to a 400w power inverter that will be charged every 2 weeks or longer at like wal-mart or something.


----------



## toolage (Mar 22, 2008)

Again, I would like to apologize for the quality of these upcoming pictures *they wont all be like this*. I'm not going to bother posting close ups of Mary or Stretch because they look worst then a beaten up prostitute. 

Last night I was changing out my water and 2 of my cfls broke last night from me being clumsy. 

Can anyone give me an opinion if doing all 6500k CFL's are better or is it better to have like 6 26w 6500k and 2 32w 4100Ks and 1 26w 2700K. I've read that this covers the full spectrum, I just didn't know the exact ratio I should use for 3 plants. 

12 more days till Juana gets thrown into flowering, am not even gonna worry about flowering Mary or Stretch. 


-- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*Nutes*
Upped it to 4.5Tb Part A
Upped it to 4Tb Part B
1Tb Superthrive

*PH*
5.8

*Temp:*
74

*Plant Height:*
10.4"
-- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## email468 (Mar 22, 2008)

i don't know enough about CFLs to help with that but the plant in the single pic looks healthy and happy!


----------



## toolage (Mar 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> i don't know enough about CFLs to help with that but the plant in the single pic looks healthy and happy!


Thanks for the insight bro!!


It is now day 30 for Juana. Mary and Stretch are still alive *lmao* but omg they look like CRAP!!!! The tops on them look like they have been burnt to a crisp, but when I touch the leaves they are soft. I'm just letting this grow to see what future mutations it might have so I can learn from it. 

Juanas fully recoverd from her topping and her two branches are splitting very nicely. Leaves are starting to come off the branches and they around 2 cm tall.

Unfortunantly, I don''t have any pictures. I'd send em through my cell phone but that's starting to get a little expensive lmao. Next paycheck I will be buying a good camera with a very good macro setting for close ups. I'll keep everyone posted because *EVERYONE LOVES PICTURES!!!!! *


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Changed water today and upped the nutes.

Gallons:
4g

Nutes: 
5 TB PART A
5 TB PART B
1 Tsp Superthrive

PH:
5.5

Height:
11.7


----------



## toolage (Mar 25, 2008)

So today I am picking up a 400w HPS for flowering. I was going to go with CFLs, but OMG I got a great deal on it so I couldnt pass it up. I'm also picking up a car battery to run my veg room off of. Simple $80 car battery and a 400w power inverter will be enough to power my veg room for 2 1/2 weeks before I have to recharge the battery. I'll have a savings of about $65 a month on my power bill with everything that is hooked up for the room. Not to mention the stealthness to the power company muhahaha. 

I was thinking about running the car battery for my flowering room, but I would really hate for that battery to go out at the wrong time and mess up my light cycle, so I'm just going to stick with the wall for that one. I'll be going out in a few days to buy all the supplies to construct my flowering room. Once everything is finished I will post pictures of everything.


Supplies:
1 40gph water pump
1 Air Pump
1 Air Stone
Car Battery
Power Inverter
Hydrocks
Rockwool
Flower Nutes
Mylar
Wood
15ft of tube
3 Drippers
Fan
Digital Timer


----------



## toolage (Mar 25, 2008)

I just realised the very first post in my journal I said I'm doing an ebb and flow system. Why I said that I dont know (I guess everyone gets a pass when they type while stoned  ). I just realised it now while I was reading everything over. I am actually doing a trickle/drip feed setup. Sorry if there was any confusion lol.


----------



## toolage (Mar 26, 2008)

Alright its day 33 and Juana is just flourishing! She is literally growing before my eyes. I'm going to post some pics of her and her toppings. She has easily exceeded over a foot tall. She will be going under flowering on Apr 1st due to impatient reasons lol. 

My 2 K2 seeds are coming along nicely. They are 7 days old today and are already showing roots through their cube. Will still be feeding it a good dosage of balanced tap water for the next 7 days. 

Along with much thought I've decided after Juana finishes flowering I am going to completely redo my setup. I'm gonna post my idea and any *comments/suggestions/critiques/bashes* are *WELCOMED!!!*


I was going to take my main plant and throw it into flowering in the next week or so. If it is a female I'm going to clone from it while it's in flowering. While that plant is flowering that clone is going to grow up to be nice mother. I will take clones from that mother, lets say 3 clones. After the roots develope I'll take those plants and throw them straight into flowering. 2 Weeks later I will take 3 more clones from the mother. After the roots develope on those 4 weeks will have passed on the first 3. So hopefully I will have a harvest of 3 small plants every month. I will also be taking these clones and instead of my setup in flowering being hydro I will actually be planting them in soil (expense reasons only). My mother will be growing in my trickle/drip hydro setup. The mother in vegetative room will be growing under 9 CFL's while the plants in the flowering room will be under a 400w HPS. Let me know what yall think!

*UPDATE* 
Just got my 400w HPS and will be starting to build flower room in the next few days!


----------



## toolage (Mar 27, 2008)

Went shopping yesterday and got a bunch of stuff for the room. It's coming along very nicely. Friends bringing over a stud finder on monday so we can hang this light properly. 

Shopping List:
1 Oscilating Fan
6 Emergency Blankets
2 6ft Chains
18x24 Tarp
2 Ceiling Screw Hooks
4 120mm PC Fans
Dutchmaster Gold Flower Part A
Dutchmaster Gold Flower Part B
Dutchmaster Max Flower 
Dutchmaster Silica
Dutchmaster Zone
Dutchmaster Liquid Light
Dutchmaster Penetrator

Juana is looking very good and if everything is looking as good as it does now, she'll be in flowering on Tuesday! I'll start posting pics as soon as I get the room fully up, stay tuned!


----------



## MMAstoner (Mar 27, 2008)

looks excelente!!!


----------



## toolage (Mar 27, 2008)

MMAstoner said:


> looks excelente!!!


Thanks alot for the compliment, and thanks for dropping in!  puff puff pass


----------



## toolage (Mar 28, 2008)

ALRIGHT!!! It's day 34, and holy crap I had a scare this morning. I came in and Juana was completely bent over and all leaves were dropped down to the ground. Somehow my timer died, not sure how but it did. I replaced the timer and gave it a good watering and it perked back up in less then 10 minutes. 

But anyways, today is PICTURE DAY!!!!! I have a bunch of high-res pictures that I will post! Hope you all enjoy!!!

*This is what I woke up to this morning*
View attachment 92119

*This is 10 min later after a good watering *
View attachment 92120

*Side Picture of Juana*
View attachment 92121

*This is what her two branches look like after her topping*


----------



## toolage (Mar 28, 2008)

AND MORE PICTURES!!!


*Close up of the topping*


*Good Close-up of branches*


*My Grow Closet*


*My new 400w HPS for flowering*


----------



## FatTony420 (Mar 28, 2008)

Be careful not to overload that outlet outside your closet there, maybe im just being a worry wort but you dont want to trip your fuse or circuit breaker, or even worse, start a fire.

But great looking setup, your plants are looking awsome as well.


----------



## toolage (Mar 28, 2008)

FatTony420 said:


> Be careful not to overload that outlet outside your closet there, maybe im just being a worry wort but you dont want to trip your fuse or circuit breaker, or even worse, start a fire.


Thank you fattony! I actually have already replaced that. I was worried about that too a few days ago so I went out and bought 2 more and have plugged them in different sockets. Thanks for the good eye and thanks for dropping by!!! Also thanks for the compliment!


----------



## toolage (Mar 28, 2008)

I really didn't want to post these. But, I figured, hey lets all get a laugh out of this. So here are the present pictures of Mary and Stretch. They are extremely skinny and stretched and leaves are horrible. I should have cut these down a long time ago but I dont have the heart to. Tell me what yall think of them. Is it time to chop em down, or worth throwing into flowering?

On another note, I am also going to post some pics of my new k2 seedlings. Both seedlings are under 3 13w CFLs, 24/0,about 1 1/2" away with oscilating fan blowing.

*Bottom of Mary*
**

*Top of Mary*
**

*Bottom of Stretch*
**

*Top of Stretch*


*Day 9 From Sprout K2*
**

*DAY 7 From Sprout K2*


*Side by Side*


----------



## trues (Mar 28, 2008)

id be proud to own that set up at the time of my first closet setup when i got my first apt looks great man you got sum survivers in youre garden


----------



## toolage (Mar 29, 2008)

trues said:


> id be proud to own that set up at the time of my first closet setup when i got my first apt looks great man you got sum survivers in youre garden


Thanks!!! I like this setup ALOT, there are a few problems with this kind of setup though. Changing out your water is a pain in the ass. You have to take all 3 pots out and set them aside and move your resevoir to the bathroom. Also, your only allowed limited space for one resevoir. This setup is pretty much dummy proof, but I think I'm going to keep my mothers in my hydro and my clones/future plants will be going into soil. Thanks for stopping by! More pics to come on Tuesday when I throw them into flowering.


----------



## FrostickZero (Mar 29, 2008)

wow , just wow, dude your plants look sexy, I wish that I was a male pot plant and preggy the girls XD


----------



## toolage (Mar 29, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> wow , just wow, dude your plants look sexy, I wish that I was a male pot plant and preggy the girls XD


Man, it feels good to hear such nice things! I'm hoping everything goes as well for flowering as it did for veg. My only concern now for my flowering room is getting the heat out. I'll keep ya posted on the flowering room when I get it setup.


----------



## toolage (Mar 29, 2008)

__________________________________
Added 1.5TB Part A
Added .5TB Part B
Added 2 gallons of Water
Add 2tsp PH Down
PPM - 1100
Ph Level 5.6

Raised CFL's 2" 

Sprayed leaves with water

Temperatures are starting to run hot, 3rd floor of apartment means I get the most heat. Going have to find a good way to vent/exhaust heat out of the closet for flowering.

Cleaned air stone
__________________________________


----------



## toolage (Mar 30, 2008)

Well it's day 36 and today I finished the flowering room. I can't wait to get the high res pictures posted of everything! But for now I'll post some from my cell phone. Took me a total of about 6 hours to complete. I got my 400w HPS chained up and ready to go. The light is 27 inches away from the tops. I have my oscilating fan blowing on the tops of the plants and with my light barrier tarp I have a 120m fan blowing air out from the top. It's roughly 79 with the lights and fans going. 

Right now the plants are looking very good and sturdy getting near 1.3 feet for each plant. Will be taking clones from Juana tomorrow. Still contimplating on throwing it into flowering on Tuesday, just going to see how much stress cloning does to it.

______________________________
Added 1tb Part A
Added .5tb Part B
Added 3 1/4tsp PH Down
Added 3 Gallons water

Ph Level: 5.5
PPM: 1150
______________________________


the 400w messes the pictures up cause of the spectrum so sorry for quality.


*Outside of my closet, PC fan blowing air out from the top*
**


*Day 36 of Juana, showing signs of N def so I upped the nutes*
**


*The whole setup is now complete and ready for action!!!*


Any Comments/Questions are much appreciated! Will post pictures when starting flowering.


----------



## FrostickZero (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice, I was taking pics of my girls but my camra batt died on me >,<


----------



## toolage (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah my sister took mine for her baby shower. I should get back in the next few days so I"ll post the WHOLE op once I get that back lol. I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## grassgirl (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking good Toolage 

I'm really glad you managed to rescue them, dam timers 

I've decided to wait til mine show preflowers now,
Good luck with the cloning, nice set up too


----------



## DMGIX (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Toolage, looking pretty ok. Some of the leaves look abit crispy or maybe its just me... Im growing K2 too in soil so im subcribin to this one . Im Down to one femme...check it out.


----------



## toolage (Mar 31, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Looking good Toolage
> 
> I'm really glad you managed to rescue them, dam timers
> 
> ...


Thanks alot GG, I'm too impatient for that  but I will keep ya posted on everything. I'm so psyched!!!



DMGIX said:


> Hey Toolage, looking pretty ok. Some of the leaves look abit crispy or maybe its just me... Im growing K2 too in soil so im subcribin to this one . Im Down to one femme...check it out.


Yeah they do look crispy, but they are extremely soft! ITS MINDBLOWING! Now that I have them under this 400w hps, just last night Mary is making a STRONG come back! Stretch on the other hand which is my middle plant is still looking like crap. My K2 seeds are coming out nice, I'm keeping the 2 k2 seeds in the rockwool for another 4 days before putting them into bigger cubes. 


I just got back from the store and got my humidity clone box. I also picked up a temp/hum lcd display instead of this crappy mercury therm. 

Is a heating pad really that important? I've heard others doing clones without heating pads and it works just fine? Any insight would be great! Thanks!


----------



## toolage (Mar 31, 2008)

K I just hooked up my therm/hum display and man my other thermometer was dead wrong lol. My reader is right above my plants and it's getting a steady temp of 72.3 deg with 20% humidity. Don't know why I didnt get one of these a long time ago.


----------



## FrostickZero (Mar 31, 2008)

toolage said:


> K I just hooked up my therm/hum display and man my other thermometer was dead wrong lol. My reader is right above my plants and it's getting a steady temp of 72.3 deg with 20% humidity. Don't know why I didnt get one of these a long time ago.


how much does a humid thing cost?


----------



## toolage (Mar 31, 2008)

19.99 at my local hydro store


----------



## FrostickZero (Mar 31, 2008)

toolage said:


> 19.99 at my local hydro store


cool thanks gotta get me one of thoes if I want to get closer to entering the journal thing and keeping more of a detaled Journal


----------



## damon21 (Mar 31, 2008)

nice grow homie, i too suffered a tragedy as one of my big bang plants at a young age had a light fall on it..root was severly damaged and had to tie it to a support. waiting to see if it will recover (second day from incident but leaves are green still, just the new ones are little shriviled seems like a bad sign lol). have any idea if this traumatic event could make it a hermie, grown from feminized seed??


----------



## toolage (Mar 31, 2008)

*Update*
I took 3 clones from Juana today. Put the dome on top of a monitor for a little bit of heat on the bottom. 2 26w 6500K cfls are above the humidity dome.

*Current Temperature/Humidity of Closet*
73/21%

*Sprayed Mary,Juana,Strech with Foilage spray from Dutchmaster.*
.5 Litres of Tap water in Spray Bottle
2 TB of Dutchmaster Penetrator
2 TB of Dutchmaster Liquid Light

*Resevoir:*
PH - 5.6
PPM - 1150
Will be throwing plants in flowering on Wendsday!

*3 Clones from Juana *


*Ready for Action!!*


*I'm a STRONG believer in ALL Dutchmaster Products!*


----------



## toolage (Mar 31, 2008)

damon21 said:


> nice grow homie, i too suffered a tragedy as one of my big bang plants at a young age had a light fall on it..root was severly damaged and had to tie it to a support. waiting to see if it will recover (second day from incident but leaves are green still, just the new ones are little shriviled seems like a bad sign lol). have any idea if this traumatic event could make it a hermie, grown from feminized seed??


Thank you very much! Thanks for dropping in!!!
It's very possible, I wouldn't doubt that my middle plant is gonna be hermie. I don't feel as if I'm experience enough to give you a true honest answer if yours will go hermie. My thoughts on the matter though, if I'd have to give one is even if its a feminized seed, with the right amount of stress anything can go hermie.


----------



## smokingbud4ever (Mar 31, 2008)

looks good man i need some help check out my 1 and a half month journal.


----------



## toolage (Apr 1, 2008)

*Nutrients to Resevoir:*
.5tb Part A
1tb Part B
1/4tsp PH Down
1 Tsp Superthrive
Added 1 Gallon Water

*PH/PPM*
5.7/1100

*Temperature/Humidity*
77.5/27%
Max: 77.9/34%
Min: 70/20%

Light is still 27 inches away, and they aren't stretching, but tomorrow I will be raising the plants closer to the light. 

Throwing alll 3 plants into flowering tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!

Lights on: 7 AM
Lights off : 7 PM
Watering for 20 min lights on twice every 6 hours
Watering for 10 min lights off twice every 6 hours

*Clones*
Re-sprayed the dome and leaves, everything looks good so far.


*STAY TUNED!!!!! *


----------



## toolage (Apr 1, 2008)

Before I throw these in flowering tomorrow, I wanted to get some insight on an experiment. I asked this question in a thread in Advanced Techniques but no replies so I'll try one more time .

Has anyone tried or know someone who has tried in flowering for only 6 weeks by putting the light schedule at 6/12? A friend of mine who is growing said he's going to do that on his next grow, but I've never heard of it from him and I've yet to read anything on it. IF ANYONE could get me some info on it that would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> Before I throw these in flowering tomorrow, I wanted to get some insight on an experiment. I asked this question in a thread in Advanced Techniques but no replies so I'll try one more time .
> 
> Has anyone tried or know someone who has tried in flowering for only 6 weeks by putting the light schedule at 6/12? A friend of mine who is growing said he's going to do that on his next grow, but I've never heard of it from him and I've yet to read anything on it. IF ANYONE could get me some info on it that would be appreciated!!!!


try it see what happens, I'm gona try diffrent things my self


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 1, 2008)

Your girls look awsome ^,^ keep up the awsome work


----------



## toolage (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks a lot bro!!! I'm scared to try it out because I dont want to mess up my grow. It seems logical, I will probably do it with my clones.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> Thanks a lot bro!!! I'm scared to try it out because I dont want to mess up my grow. It seems logical, I will probably do it with my clones.


yea try to root a few clones then kick them in a seprate area if you don't want all of them to have the same time and keep track on how they do


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 1, 2008)

alright toolage finally clicked that you hada link to your grow journal in your sig lol 

Your grow and set up looks brilliant! Im ordering a similar 400W HPS to you in the next couple of days for when i go into flower. I hadnt realized how big the things were lol shouldnt be too much of a problem just going to invest in more fans than i thought.

When you say day "" is that from when you planted the seed or ?? If from when you planted, bloody hell i didnt hava clue they grew that fast, were yours around the same height as mine at day 12ish?


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 1, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> alright toolage finally clicked that you hada link to your grow journal in your sig lol
> 
> Your grow and set up looks brilliant! Im ordering a similar 400W HPS to you in the next couple of days for when i go into flower. I hadnt realized how big the things were lol shouldnt be too much of a problem just going to invest in more fans than i thought.
> 
> When you say day "" is that from when you planted the seed or ?? If from when you planted, bloody hell i didnt hava clue they grew that fast, were yours around the same height as mine at day 12ish?


lol soulds awsome, you should check out my setup but I still haven't gotten an answer if just starting to root clones if they need direct or indirect light and can I root them in my veg room
View attachment 94785


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 1, 2008)

cool set up, i wish i had enough room and guts to have more than a couple of plants going, im still unaware of how easy it will be to keep odour under control so im sticking with two for now and hoping ONA gel will do it. Anyway i would think clones need direct light, however im not a pro, im on my first grow currently. And yeah keep them in your vegging room.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 1, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> cool set up, i wish i had enough room and guts to have more than a couple of plants going, im still unaware of how easy it will be to keep odour under control so im sticking with two for now and hoping ONA gel will do it. Anyway i would think clones need direct light, however im not a pro, im on my first grow currently. And yeah keep them in your vegging room.


ok cool thanks, I got told indirect light is the best but if that was the case then why does growers use Clo tubes when rooting clones, thanks the 5 bug plants my friend gave them to me, that setyp is about half a month old now but the 5 big girls are from Jan and the small ones are from the start of this week


----------



## toolage (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey giggle, glad you could stop by!

Right now I am using 2 26w lights for my clones. I figured light woulda been best thing, but we'll find out. So far so good and I will post pictures of the clones in a couple of days. I'm changing out my water for flowering at 1 AM when the lights go off. After that I will switch lights to 12/12. I"ll post pictures of the whole grow op tomorrrow. Thanks for all your posts/feedback. Keep em coming!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> Hey giggle, glad you could stop by!
> 
> Right now I am using 2 26w lights for my clones. I figured light woulda been best thing, but we'll find out. So far so good and I will post pictures of the clones in a couple of days. I'm changing out my water for flowering at 1 AM when the lights go off. After that I will switch lights to 12/12. I"ll post pictures of the whole grow op tomorrrow. Thanks for all your posts/feedback. Keep em coming!


cool so if I started to root clones in my veg area they should do awsome?


----------



## toolage (Apr 1, 2008)

well my friend did it with light, and in the video with Mr green thumb he grew his clones under light. I've seen it done so I know it works, but it does seem logical that roots don't like the light when they are trying to start.


----------



## toolage (Apr 1, 2008)

PLANTS ARE NOW IN FLOWERING!!!

The lights just went out and I just changed the water. Here is everything. Plants were in vegetative for 39 Days!!! Total height is 1.5 feet tall. Lets watch these bad girls grow!!!!

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
6 Gallons of water
4.56 tb Flower Part A
4.56 tb Flower Part B
1.73 tb Max Flower
3tsp of Silica
3tsp of Zone
1.5tsp of ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.5/1100

*Temp/Humidity*
79.3/27%
Max-81.3/37%
Min-70.9/20%

*Lighting Schedule*
7 AM on
7 PM off

Will post pictures of everything tomorrow.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> PLANTS ARE NOW IN FLOWERING!!!
> 
> The lights just went out and I just changed the water. Here is everything. Plants were in vegetative for 39 Days!!! Total height is 1.5 feet tall. Lets watch these bad girls grow!!!!
> 
> ...


haha nice man good luck


----------



## toolage (Apr 2, 2008)

I can't sleep, I'm too excited. This is probably a bad sign as I still have 2 months to wait LMAO!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 2, 2008)

toolage said:


> I can't sleep, I'm too excited. This is probably a bad sign as I still have 2 months to wait LMAO!


lmfao i got the stuff to get my area finished and ready


----------



## toolage (Apr 2, 2008)

SICK! when do your plants go under?


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 2, 2008)

toolage said:


> SICK! when do your plants go under?


just one at a time and when I rape my girls for clones and get alot of rooted clones XD


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

toolage said:


> PLANTS ARE NOW IN FLOWERING!!!
> 
> The lights just went out and I just changed the water. Here is everything. Plants were in vegetative for 39 Days!!! Total height is 1.5 feet tall. Lets watch these bad girls grow!!!!
> 
> ...


It's a race to the finish Toolage lol xxx


----------



## toolage (Apr 2, 2008)

Alright well today marks the first official day of flowering. As promised I have pictures of my OP and of my babies. I got my camera back, but my sister lost my USB cable. So, unfortnantly it'll have to be cell phone. You'll get the jist of it though . 

*Fan on lower left sucks in air, 2 on right blow air out.*


*Digital Thermometer*


*Looking at my babies!!*


*Fan blowing over tops of plants when lights on, oscilates when lights off.*


*Just take a look at the previous pictures of Mary from earlier posts and NOW LOOK AT HER!*


*Another one*


*And Juana her topping is coming out nice! Will def. Fim next time!*


----------



## email468 (Apr 2, 2008)

toolage said:


> I can't sleep, I'm too excited. This is probably a bad sign as I still have 2 months to wait LMAO!


this made me laugh - i picture you dreaming not of sugar plums but sugary buds and you're not the only one!


----------



## toolage (Apr 2, 2008)

And if you notice on Juanas picture, her lower leaves spikes are folding inward towards each other, whats the cause of that?


----------



## toolage (Apr 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> this made me laugh - i picture you dreaming not of sugar plums but sugary buds and you're not the only one!


Lmao I've never thought this could be so much fun!! This is the best hobby I've ever picked up! Nothing better then waking up to your babies getting even bigger!!!


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi T 

They're looking Sweeet !!!

Can't wait to see the end results !


----------



## email468 (Apr 2, 2008)

toolage said:


> Lmao I've never thought this could be so much fun!! This is the best hobby I've ever picked up! Nothing better then waking up to your babies getting even bigger!!!


and they get big so quickly too!


----------



## toolage (Apr 2, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Hi T
> 
> They're looking Sweeet !!!
> 
> Can't wait to see the end results !


Thanks hun, thanks for stopping by! I'm hoping everything goes as well as it did in veg. I had a bumpy ride at first, but with enough reading and dedication I think I managed pretty well. Lets sit back and watch our babies grow!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 2, 2008)

Looking good mate, i cant wait to be at the point you are. I'm still stuck in a rut as to how to convert cpu fans to mains. Having to use a big 9inch desk fan which wont fit within my grow area at the mo, which means the humidity is dropping.


----------



## toolage (Apr 2, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Looking good mate, i cant wait to be at the point you are. I'm still stuck in a rut as to how to convert cpu fans to mains. Having to use a big 9inch desk fan which wont fit within my grow area at the mo, which means the humidity is dropping.


Have you read the thread on how to wire them? It's pretty simple, the blackandwhite cord on the 12v adaptor is power, the solid black is ground. The red on your fan is power, the black is ground. Just splce it, twist each match end with each other, and electirc tape. I have 3 fans hooked up to 1 12v adaptor and it works great!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 2, 2008)

i did some searching on it but i gues i didnt find that thread. Sound alot simpler the way you just described it though, cheers. Before it shot over my head, i have a 12v adapter already, just thought it would require loads of soldering etc. Cheers!


----------



## toolage (Apr 2, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> i did some searching on it but i gues i didnt find that thread. Sound alot simpler the way you just described it though, cheers. Before it shot over my head, i have a 12v adapter already, just thought it would require loads of soldering etc. Cheers!


Nah would only need to solder if you didnt have any wires soldered to the fan. I mean if you want to get hardcore about it I guess you could solder em, but electrical tape works wonders! Cheers!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 2, 2008)

Alright great, was worried id have to buy a soldering iron just for that. I didnt wanna waste any more money as i've spent alot on this grow already. Should be worth it though


----------



## trues (Apr 2, 2008)

man your plants are sum green berets my plants was once wiped out by nute burning thats why to this day i grow on good ol dirt


----------



## toolage (Apr 2, 2008)

trues said:


> man your plants are sum green berets my plants was once wiped out by nute burning thats why to this day i grow on good ol dirt


Thanks for the kind words trues, glad to see you stopped by! Yeah I think I"m going to hold off on the foilage spray on mine cause I'm getting yellowing nute burns on my stuff now. It should clear up in a couple of days hopefully. What kind of nutes are you using?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm impressed. 

Nice first grow, much better than mine went.

Good taste in nutes. 

nice record keeping.

One thing, do you flush you media ? Your taller plants looked like they are Zn def.

A good flushing with flora clean or another product at least every two weeks.

Nice work, keep on it


----------



## toolage (Apr 3, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I'm impressed.
> 
> Nice first grow, much better than mine went.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments bro!!! Thanks for dropping by! No I haven't flushed at all. I'll go ahead and pick up some cal-mag and flora clean next week. Thanks for the info!


----------



## toolage (Apr 3, 2008)

*UPDATE*

So today is day 2 of flowering, and the lights just came back on. Just last night they grew 1.8 inches on Juana, 1.2 inches each on Mary and Stretch. Stretch still looks like complete doo-doo, but Mary has made a come back like I never believed. I will probably destroy Stretch in about 5 weeks or so, I really doubt her stem will be able to hold up any dense buds. Unfortunantly there are no pictures today, but will be adding them tomorrow or the next day.

*PH/PPM*
*5.5/1100*

*Temp/Hum*
*73.1/27%*
*Max-82.1/37%*
*Min-70.9/20%*


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi T !

Thats excellent !!

Sounds like all is going well 

How about getting a cane or 2 for stretch ?
It seems ashame to kill her 

Can't wait to see more pics 

Keep up the good work


----------



## toolage (Apr 3, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Hi T !
> 
> Thats excellent !!
> 
> ...


Hey GG thanks! Everything is going well so far. Lol as I said in the PM, I wont be the one killing stretch if it comes down to it. Just dont have the heart to kill hard work. 

*UPDATE*
Re-sprayed Humid Dome. 

Call me crazy, but these clones are 3 days old. Out of each clone, 3 roots are already coming out of the cube. On all 3 clones they are already starting to grow another leaf set. Is it normal for it to do that this early? Am I still looking at 2 weeks in the clone box, or maybe shorter.

Also, has anyone had experience with Dutchmaster Reverse. It's an addative to the foiler spray mix that gaurantees to reverse the production of Hermies. They 100% gaurantee it, its freaking mind blowing!!!


----------



## toolage (Apr 3, 2008)

Lights are going off in an hour so I'll post the pics of the room before they go off.

Also if anyone could look at the post before this one, and see if they can answer that question please. 

*400w HPS Ventiliation*


*Day 2 Flowering*
'

*Day 2 Flowering Closer *


----------



## email468 (Apr 3, 2008)

you got a nice batch going there!


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, they're looking great T!!! 

I aint too sure about the clones, sounds like they're doing good tho 

Wow that spray sounds ace !

Keep up the good work xxx


----------



## toolage (Apr 4, 2008)

email468 said:


> you got a nice batch going there!


Thanks email! I can't believe I'm actually in flowering, I've never made it this far 



grassgirl said:


> Wow, they're looking great T!!!
> 
> I aint too sure about the clones, sounds like they're doing good tho
> 
> ...


Hey GG xx,
Thanks alot! 
Clones are still the same as they were yesterday, so I'm gonna stick wit the 2 week rule for the clones.
Hope to see you soon xx


----------



## toolage (Apr 4, 2008)

*UPDATE*

*PH/PPM*
PH went up to 6.2
Added 1tsp of Ph down to 5 Gallons water
Ph went down to 5.*7*
PPM-1100

*Temperature/Humidity*
*Current*- 71.3
*Max-*82.1/37%
*Min- *69.6/20%

*Plant Height:*
1.6 ft Juana
1.55 ft Mary
1.45 ft Stretch

*No signs of male or female yet, still waiting in my rockingchair patiently!*


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 4, 2008)

Lets hope to hell at least Juana is Female!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 4, 2008)

hope all of them are femes man.good job and very good and clean setup! best of luck mna!!! Cheers!!! Cheetah


----------



## toolage (Apr 4, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Lets hope to hell at least Juana is Female!!


If any are going to be fem, I hope its her. I only took clones from Juana, cause it was the best plant. I got my fingers crossed, I have a good feeling.



cheetah2007 said:


> hope all of them are femes man.good job and very good and clean setup! best of luck mna!!! Cheers!!! Cheetah


Hey cheetah, good to see you dropped by! Thanks for the luck and compliments. I've spent alot of $$$ and time with this setup and I have really *high* hopes about it. Once my clones are ready I'll be setting up my new veg room, closet is now the flower room.


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 4, 2008)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you T xxx


----------



## toolage (Apr 4, 2008)

I just got out of my grow op and I think Juana is a female. I can't upload the pictures right now until I get a new USB cable ARGH!!! I might just purchase a memory card reader tonight after work. I see the stipules, and near the tops of the colas in between the branches I *THINK *I see the calix with 2 hairs coming out, but I dont know if thats a new side branch coming out or not. I might just be seeing shit, I'll upload the pictures as soon as I get em on my PC.


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats great news T !!!!

I'm so happy for you !!

{{{HUGS Juana}}}}

I can't wait to see the pics 

 puff, puff, pass xx


----------



## email468 (Apr 4, 2008)

dunno if this will help but i took someone's pictures and added little red circles where female sex was showing...
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/62391-my-first-girl-help-me.html#post700809


----------



## toolage (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm at my friends grabbing his camera and usb cable and going back to the pad in a few minutes to snap some pics. Be back in a bit!


----------



## toolage (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok I'm back with a picture. Is she female?


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 4, 2008)

She doesn't look male, but I can't be 100% sure as all I can see is preflowers, I've highlighted them for you in your pic, hope you don't mind x


----------



## toolage (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey GG xx Thanks!!!
I thiink that HPS is messing with m eyes lmao! im gonna snap more pics now that i got a good camera brb.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't see any round balls. I think you're IN


----------



## email468 (Apr 4, 2008)

i can't honestly tell - maybe another day or three ...


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 4, 2008)

u could have cloned juana when u topped her....the other two might have unstable genetics kinda like when u punch a pussy boi in the face and he cries,thats what u did to ure plant...lol...lookin good tho keep up the good work


----------



## toolage (Apr 4, 2008)

*Heres some pictures, unft under the lighting of a 400w. Goiing to invest in a green light so I can take better pictures with the lights off.*

*Raised the plants*
**

*HPS over plants*
**

*Bush Shot*
**

*Closeup of Branch 1 *
**

*Another Closeup*
**

*Poor Stretch is struggling*
**

*Roots of a clone*
**

*All 3 Clones*
**


----------



## toolage (Apr 4, 2008)

babylonburn said:


> u could have cloned juana when u topped her....the other two might have unstable genetics kinda like when u punch a pussy boi in the face and he cries,thats what u did to ure plant...lol...lookin good tho keep up the good work


LMAO! I love the simile. Marys doing great! Stretch is what I like to call a retard plant lol.


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 4, 2008)

toolage said:


> Hey GG xx Thanks!!!
> I thiink that HPS is messing with m eyes lmao! im gonna snap more pics now that i got a good camera brb.


No problem T 

I know the feeling mine always makes my eyes funny too, mind you tho, my hayfever aint helping much either lol,

Everythings looking great bty 

Well done with the clones


----------



## toolage (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks hun, they will be my future mothers!!! that is if j is a female. this patience thing is hard. lol im already upset as it is, i can only look at my babies 12 hrs a day now lol.


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 4, 2008)

Tell me about it lol,

I'm thinking of putting the males around my house just so as I have some to look at lol,

Am keeping my fingers crossed for juana bty xxx


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 4, 2008)

I might be able to buy 2 plants for $10 each that are 2 weeks left of flowering


----------



## toolage (Apr 5, 2008)

*Update*

*Ph/PPM*
*5.5/1100*

*Temeprature/Humidity*
*72.3/29%*
*Max-82.1/37%
Min-70.9/20%*

*Don't have time to measure the height today, I gotta get to work. I should have some pictures posted in the next few days.*



FrostickZero said:


> I might be able to buy 2 plants for $10 each that are 2 weeks left of flowering


Male or Female??


----------



## toolage (Apr 5, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Tell me about it lol,
> 
> I'm thinking of putting the males around my house just so as I have some to look at lol,
> 
> Am keeping my fingers crossed for juana bty xxx


haha sweetheart I wouldn 't recommmend that. I'm sure you know how far that pollen can travel , when I get my G13Xhaze, IM PRAYING FOR A MALE!!!! Then I can have all the seeds I want, I'll make one hermie, and get all feminised!


----------



## toolage (Apr 5, 2008)

it's smelling like straight up skunk in that room. AHHHHHHH its beautiful!!! Still showing preflowers right now, but we'll find out soon!!!!!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 6, 2008)

i cant wait for mine to develop that luscious scent


----------



## toolage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Update*

*PH/PPM*
5.7/1100

*Temp/Humidity*
79.1/39%
Max-82.1/39%
Min-70.9/20%

For some reason my power turned off for about 30 seconds which turned off my HPS. Is that much time too much stress for my plants, or does that just seem like shade to them??

Still no signs of sex, I believe I see calyxs' forming but am not to sure. Still waiting patiently!!!

Willl post pics from my cell phone (camera battery dead)

*Can you say bush?*


*Juana is starting to look like two plants!!!*


*Topping branches of Juana*


*Getting oh'so Tall!!!!!*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> <b> For some reason my power turned off for about 30 seconds which turned off my HPS. Is that much time too much stress for my plants, or does that just seem like shade to them??
> 
> Still no signs of sex, I believe I see calyxs' forming but am not to sure. Still waiting patiently!!!
> 
> ...


man u just simulate a sun eclipse  . it happens in the nature


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> haha sweetheart I wouldn 't recommmend that. I'm sure you know how far that pollen can travel , when I get my G13Xhaze, IM PRAYING FOR A MALE!!!! Then I can have all the seeds I want, I'll make one hermie, and get all feminised!


Thats true lol, I'm just gutted I gotta kill um, my males still with us yet, just til I'm 101% sure he's a male lol,

Sounds like a good plan 

You're grows looking ace bty 
Keep it up


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 7, 2008)

good job nice grow


----------



## toolage (Apr 7, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> man u just simulate a sun eclipse  . it happens in the nature


Sweet cheetah, thanks for the heads up! I was hoping it wouldn't do any damage! 



grassgirl said:


> Thats true lol, I'm just gutted I gotta kill um, my males still with us yet, just til I'm 101% sure he's a male lol,
> 
> Sounds like a good plan
> 
> ...


Hey GG xx,
My roomate said he'd take out your males for you lmao!!



jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> good job nice grow


Hey jason, thanks for stopping by!!! I've been reading your journal for a couple of days now and you have a great grow going! Thanks for the compliment!!!


----------



## toolage (Apr 7, 2008)

*Update*

Lowered the plants today, they were getting near 10" away from light and leafs were starting to curl upward. Now they are 16"away from light.

*PH/PPM*
5.5/1100

*Temp/Humid*
75.3/34%
Max-82.1/39%
Min-70.9/20%

*Plant Height*
1.73 ft Juana
1.61 ft Mary
1.53 ft Stretch

I'm starting to see over the stipules, barely seen with the naked eye, 2 small looking hairs coming above the node.  Good sign???


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Update*
> 
> Lowered the plants today, they were getting near 10&quot; away from light and leafs were starting to curl upward. Now they are 16&quot;away from light.
> 
> ...


if you see hairs than congratulations man


----------



## toolage (Apr 7, 2008)

Alright. it's 2 hours before the lights go out. Just got out of the grow op and it's now definite. JUANA IS 100% FEMALE! Which means my clones are female . Still no signs of sex out of Mary or Stretch, but the best one is female.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for stopping by 
and for the kind words
could you teach me a little something about hydro?
ive been a soil grower since ive been growing


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> Alright. it's 2 hours before the lights go out. Just got out of the grow op and it's now definite. JUANA IS 100% FEMALE! Which means my clones are female . Still no signs of sex out of Mary or Stretch, but the best one is female.


 excellent, congrats!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 7, 2008)

nice bro, I just put one of my clones into my flowering room its small but I want to see what will happen XD


----------



## FatTony420 (Apr 7, 2008)

My god your plants look so great. I cant beleive i was looking at their size less than a few weeks ago compared to now.


----------



## toolage (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you ALL so much for all your compliments and support!!!! I am so excited about everything. I will keep all of you friends posted with everything and keep it as detailed as possible!!


----------



## amsterdam_goodies (Apr 7, 2008)

looks good man. im going to start up a closet grow in my next apt i think. ive always grown soil, hows hydo working?


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Update*
> 
> Lowered the plants today, they were getting near 10" away from light and leafs were starting to curl upward. Now they are 16"away from light.
> 
> ...


Deffinately a good sign, thats ace 
I have white hairs on only 1 of my plants - the other NINE have balls, I'm GUTTED


----------



## toolage (Apr 8, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Deffinately a good sign, thats ace
> I have white hairs on only 1 of my plants - the other NINE have balls, I'm GUTTED


Awh GG that stinks, but I'm sure you next go around will be better! Atleast they aren't all male!!

*Update*

Changed water today and am still keeping it a 3/4 strength. Have not upped nutes.

*Nutes in Resevoir:
*6 Gallons of water
4.56 tb Flower Part A
4.56 tb Flower Part B
1.73 tb Max Flower
3tsp of Silica
3tsp of Zone
1.5tsp of ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.5/1100

*Temp/Humidity*
74.3/37%
Max-81.3/39%
Min-70.9/20%

*Plant Height
*1.79 ft Juana
1.67 ft Mary
1.61 ft Stretch


----------



## toolage (Apr 9, 2008)

A few pics to keep you guys/gals going!! Enjoy the crappy quality!! but HEY it's better then nothing


----------



## FatTony420 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow they gotten huge.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 9, 2008)

well I got my hands on some seeds that already ahve roots =D just need to figure out how much water to give them


----------



## toolage (Apr 10, 2008)

FatTony420 said:


> Wow they gotten huge.


Hey fattony!!! Thanks for dropping by! Yes they have and they just keep getting bigger!! 



FrostickZero said:


> well I got my hands on some seeds that already ahve roots =D just need to figure out how much water to give them


what strain is it? just hand water them for a few days if you dont have a drip system


----------



## toolage (Apr 10, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Sprayed foilage last night before lights went off.

*Spray Bottle*
.5 Litres of tap water
2tb Dutchmaster Liquid Light
2tb Dutchmaster Penetrator
1tsp Dutchmaster Reverse
ph 8.9 
Added 3/4tsp to get pH down to *4.7*

Sprayed foilage till run off.

*CLONE UPDATE*

....think they are dead.

I guess I should of done a TON of more reading before jumping into cloning. I figured the 5 videos I saw would be enough, guess not. I should have got a heating pad, I should have let me tap water sit for 24 hours before spraying, I shouldn't have sprayed the clones directly, I should have given more steady lighting. 

I have 3 clones and 2 of them are starting to look a little brown on the inside of the leaves and all the leaves have jumbled up to eachother like they are hugging. 

Still no roots have come out of the cube and when I open my Humid Dome to re-spray it reaks of mildew. YUCK! 

Oh well, *LIVE, LEARN, GROW!!!*


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 10, 2008)

aww that sucks man, my friend gave me 4 seeds 1 was dead, the 2nd one had its root stuck to the paper towel and it broke off, 1 of them had thrie root all dry and the other one I planted and I'm hoping for the best, gona try to take a clone maybe today gotta find a perfect part to take


----------



## Alto (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey Toolage
Sorry about your clones dude.
Read up some more and post what you think you may have done wrong. I will be ready (I hope) to learn from your mistakes in a few weeks.
Meanwhile I think I should have some shoots to show you tonight after work.
Heh good times.
Did I miss a page where you put some "real" lights on those things? It is hard to believe that they look that good from just a few CFLs.
Plants are so big and bushy bro I hope to have your luck on my grow.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 10, 2008)

Alto said:


> Hey Toolage
> Sorry about your clones dude.
> Read up some more and post what you think you may have done wrong. I will be ready (I hope) to learn from your mistakes in a few weeks.
> Meanwhile I think I should have some shoots to show you tonight after work.
> ...


Well Toolage isn't the only one, my friend took 6 for me and they all didn't make it


----------



## Alto (Apr 10, 2008)

yes so far from my reading I have discovered that this may be one of the trickiest parts of doing this. Cloning and of course breeding but that is something I will just read about for a long time before I attempt it myself.
Edit: I am no longer a stranger! cool.


----------



## toolage (Apr 11, 2008)

wassup fellas, thanks for your sorries for the clones but I come bearing good news.

Just got out of the grow op and....
*Mary is also female*

So now I have 2 plants definite female, and Stretch (the worst one) still hasn't shown sex, calyx hasn't even started to form on it. Juana is now exceeding over 2 feet tall. I'm hoping this thing doesn't get up past 5 feet, but this thing grows like 2+" a day!!

Clones are definently dead, but hey thats ok. I'll start planting a few more seeds, and I'm not to sure if anyone asked but I did kill those k2 seeds I planted during the beginning of this journal. I do still have 5 more seeds so I will start those off very soon.

I will be starting off 10 small plants (5 k2, 5 bagseed) and throw them in flowering at 6" tall. I will be doing SOIL this time for space reasons. Thats another day and another journal so stay tuned for that one in the next month.

Will post pictures in the next few days.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 11, 2008)

Excellent  two ladies, this grow just keeps getting better! 

Sorry to hear about the clones, im having problems at the moment with a clone from a salvia plant, i know its not the same but the thing is winding me up a treat, its got roots etc but cant seem to adapt with humidity ive been decreasing it slowly over two weeks.. Anyway your idea for a future grow sounds good!


----------



## toolage (Apr 11, 2008)

woo..salvia..intense shit, can't believe its legal here and weed isn't lmao!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 11, 2008)

haha i know i cant believe it either, no complaining at all though


----------



## Alto (Apr 12, 2008)

Gratz on having more ladies Toolage
You are getting a regular Harem going lol.
I'm a daddy! Go see <--proudly smoking big cigar.


----------



## toolage (Apr 12, 2008)

Alto said:


> Gratz on having more ladies Toolage
> You are getting a regular Harem going lol.
> I'm a daddy! Go see <--proudly smoking big cigar.


hey bro, thanks for the support! Ah baby sprouts look so innocent! This was my sprout 


TO THIS!



*UPDATE DAY 11 FLOWERING!!*

I made a comment yesterday about *Mary (my middle plant) being female, WELL, *I think she is actually male. I could of sworn yesterday I saw 2 white hairs in the middle of the nodes. I walk out of the grow op this morning and I'm starting to see 2 small balls forming on the sides of the top branches/nodes. Could be a hermie, but either way I don't want it lol. A little disappointing but I will give it a couple more days just to be 100% positive.

*PH/PPM*
5.5/1100

*Temp/Humid*
75.3/34%
Max-82.4/41%
Min-70.9/20%

*Plant Height*
2.13ft Juana
1.92 ft Mary
1.86 ft Stretch


----------



## Alto (Apr 12, 2008)

I read somewhere here that ALL plants are born both Male and Female and its conditions that dictate what sex dominates (at least to some degree)
I am wondering, if that is true is there a proven way to "force" a plant to develop as Female?
If say you continue to remove any male growth (read:balls) from the plant this of course would eliminate pollination, but could it also force the plant to flower as a Female?
I also read that stress will cause a plant to become Hermie or Male and I imagine that what I described above would produce much stress.
I think if I am unfortunate to discover a male I may try this in another area separated from my girls.
Then again if this worked I would think it would have been discovered already and reported extensively here at RIU.ORG.
Anyway, you can always make something out of the guy. Sandals maybe?


----------



## toolage (Apr 12, 2008)

Alto said:


> Anyway, you can always make something out of the guy. Sandals maybe?


LMFAO! Hell yeah! I will actually probably just go with making honey oil. Never have tried it but have seen it done personally and it looks like some powerful stuff. 

That would be an interesting experiment, but I really don't think you can force a plant to be female. I know stress leads to hermie (which is what i think i have) but not sure if it will deff lead to a male *dont quote me on that*.

I have this spray called Dutchmaster Reverse, it stops the production of male flowers. HOW? I dont know...but it spreads it all over their website. Dutch Master - For the Biggest, Hardest, Heaviest Yields EVER!! GUARANTEED! - GOLD Nutrient AVAILABLE NOW! go to Our Products, Foler Technologies, then Click Reverse and read about it. I've sprayed my plants twice but only once with this mixture in it. We'll see if it lives up to the name!!!


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 12, 2008)

HI T!!!

Don't be took quick to presume they're male - they;re preflowers look almost identical - remember me saying I thought I only had 1 fem ?

Well I don't I've got 3 lol, give it a few days, you might be in for a surprise


----------



## toolage (Apr 12, 2008)

OH HEY GG!! xx

glad to hear from ya. Thanks alot of the info, I was disapointed now I'm excited! I sure hope they aren't male/hermie and will definently wait it out. I'm glad to hear you're female ratio is up!! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## KlunkeredAt4:20 (Apr 12, 2008)

Very healthy looking plants toolage. Good luck on the grow and hope you get some huge smokable buds at the end.

Klunk


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 12, 2008)

Plants look excellent mate, i'll keep my fingers crossed for Mary! Stretch showing any development at all?


----------



## toolage (Apr 12, 2008)

KlunkeredAt4:20 said:


> Very healthy looking plants toolage. Good luck on the grow and hope you get some huge smokable buds at the end.
> 
> Klunk


Hey klunk glad you can stop by! hope to see ya soon and good luck with your grow as well!! Very good stuff!!



thegigglepimp said:


> Plants look excellent mate, i'll keep my fingers crossed for Mary! Stretch showing any development at all?


I think Mary is going to be female after all but we'll find out in the next couple of days. Stretch is still just growing, still no signs of sex but I'm not really worried about Stretch, dont even really care if hes a male lol. If there's going to be a male I'm hoping it's him. Stretch is getting near 2 feet tall but I'll be lucky if I get an 8th off of him, then again thats better then nothing lol.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 13, 2008)

Ah right fair enough, im sure Mary will prevail! Had my HPS on over night last night, i know its supposed to be used primarily in flowering but wanted to see if it was safe. And my god the growth out of my girls over night is crazy.... Havent blacked out my grow room completely yet though so hope i dont get sun burn lol


----------



## toolage (Apr 13, 2008)

Alright heres a close up of a picture of Mary. Can anyone tell me if it's a male or a female? sorry for the low quality of the macro this is my crappy camera.


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

i can't tell from the pics. i hope mary is not a martin.


----------



## toolage (Apr 13, 2008)

These any better??


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

i don't see any hairs but it may be too early to tell.


----------



## FatTony420 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yea its a little too early to tell, id wait just a few more days and see if dem hairs show.


----------



## toolage (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks for all the feedback!!! I'll post pictures in the next couple of days or so.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 14, 2008)

fingers crossed for female dude


----------



## toolage (Apr 14, 2008)

*UPDATE WEEK 2 FLOWERING*

*Upped the nutes in the resevoir. Still at 3/4 strength will be going full strength in week 4.*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
6 Gallons of water
5.25 tb Flower Part A
5.25 tb Flower Part B
1.73 tb Max Flower
3tsp of Silica
3tsp of Zone
3/4tsp of ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.5/1250

*Temp/Humidity*
70.3/30%
Max-82.4/41%
Min-64.1/20%

*Plant Height*
2.38ft Juana
2.12 ft Mary
2 ft Stretch


----------



## toolage (Apr 14, 2008)

Alright, time for week 2 flowering pictures. Hope you and enjoy, you're in for a suprise 

*Marys Calyx*


*Mary 2 Weeks in Flower*


*Plant Height*


*Mary and Juana SIde by Side *


*Week 2 Flowering Outside Grow OP.*


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

nice very nice, I did na experament to see what happens if I flower early


----------



## toolage (Apr 14, 2008)

no way!?!!?!! the 6/12 schedule??


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

toolage said:


> no way!?!!?!! the 6/12 schedule??


nop 12/12 but they have 8 mins of more darkniss


----------



## toolage (Apr 14, 2008)

hmmm never heard of that, seems interesting! are you going to give it 48 hours of dark before you harvest?


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

toolage said:


> hmmm never heard of that, seems interesting! are you going to give it 48 hours of dark before you harvest?


hell yea, I'm thinking of showing my version of SOGbut its pretty full I'll tell you that much XD


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

what is 48 hours of darkness supposed to do? you know the plant needs light to make sugars, right?


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

email468 said:


> what is 48 hours of darkness supposed to do? you know the plant needs light to make sugars, right?


48 of darkniss aperintly makes the plant produce more resin before harvest


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> 48 of darkniss aperintly makes the plant produce more resin before harvest


interesting. i know that you're supposed to harvest just before the lights come on since the resin build-up is supposed to be greatest just before morning.

do you have a reference for this? i'd like to read more about it.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

email468 said:


> interesting. i know that you're supposed to harvest just before the lights come on since the resin build-up is supposed to be greatest just before morning.
> 
> do you have a reference for this? i'd like to read more about it.


no I've read about this on here and my friend even told me about it

PS - Just got a pic and video of my girls hope to up-load them soon


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> no I've read about this on here and my friend even told me about it
> 
> PS - Just got a pic and video of my girls hope to up-load them soon


OK - i'll poke around to see if i can find something - i like to have at least some kind of reference before getting too experimental - especially with lighting.


----------



## toolage (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah I know I read it in a couple of journals around here somewhere. can you give me a link of what your talking about email, I love to read . 

I'm going to be trying the 6/12 flowering method on my next grow. Friend is currently doing it right now with great results!!

PS. I can't wait to see the pics frost keep me posted!!!!


----------



## toolage (Apr 14, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/60548-48-hours-darkness.html


----------



## Alto (Apr 14, 2008)

excuse my ignorance but would that be 12 on 6 off
or
6 on 12 off?


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah I know I read it in a couple of journals around here somewhere. can you give me a link of what your talking about email, I love to read .
> 
> I'm going to be trying the 6/12 flowering method on my next grow. Friend is currently doing it right now with great results!!
> 
> PS. I can't wait to see the pics frost keep me posted!!!!


oh I think they have more then doubled in size now =D


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

Alto said:


> excuse my ignorance but would that be 12 on 6 off
> or
> 6 on 12 off?


the flowering is 12/12 and some people use 48 hours of stright darkniss before harvesting


----------



## toolage (Apr 14, 2008)

Alto said:


> excuse my ignorance but would that be 12 on 6 off
> or
> 6 on 12 off?


hey alto how ya doing? it would be 6 on 12 off. It's supposedly tricks the plants that the season is shorter and grows the buds faster. So far my friend's at day 24 in flowering and already has almost all of his buds filled in. He will be cutting down anywhere between 45-60 days. You do get shorter and less yeild doing it this way from what I hear.


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

toolage said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/60548-48-hours-darkness.html


thanks for the link but it is just more people guessing. and the one post thinking you can cut off a bud a couple of days early and then compare it to bud after a few days of total darkness is not even close to being even. Just the few extra days alone (with or without darkness) will mean bigger buds.. duh!

i'll look through some of my books to see if i can come up with anything.


----------



## toolage (Apr 14, 2008)

email468 said:


> thanks for the link but it is just more people guessing. and the one post thinking you can cut off a bud a couple of days early and then compare it to bud after a few days of total darkness is not even close to being even. Just the few extra days alone (with or without darkness) will mean bigger buds.. duh!
> 
> i'll look through some of my books to see if i can come up with anything.


yeah it is a bunch of guessing, no proven results. Can you give me a link of your info?? I figured I'd try it just to experiment, can't kill it lol.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah it is a bunch of guessing, no proven results. Can you give me a link of your info?? I figured I'd try it just to experiment, can't kill it lol.


I was readoign with my flowering and late flowering food that if you give them some epson salt they will produce more resin


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

here's a little teaser what my girls look like



The front ones are clones and haven't got fed yet and the the that's drooping I'm about to feed


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's a vid of my girls tell me what you think


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 14, 2008)

Toolage mate your grows looking brilliant, they've really bulked out!

Frostick: Good vid man, love the skull pot  Inspired me to film mine, although two plants isnt much to show lol. Good way of getting a perspective of how big plants really are though!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Toolage mate your grows looking brilliant, they've really bulked out!
> 
> Frostick: Good vid man, love the skull pot  Inspired me to film mine, although two plants isnt much to show lol. Good way of getting a perspective of how big plants really are though!


yup that's what they look like since Feb 26th  thanks and I want to think of things that would look rad for new clones


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow T!!!!

Your girls look great 

Fabulous job


----------



## toolage (Apr 14, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> Here's a vid of my girls tell me what you think


Nice video, I'm definitely going to have to try that next time instead of pics.



thegigglepimp said:


> Toolage mate your grows looking brilliant, they've really bulked out!


Thanks giggle, your plants are getting HUGE. is that under the HPS?



grassgirl said:


> Wow T!!!!
> 
> Your girls look great
> 
> Fabulous job


Hey GG, thanks a lot! I really hope Mary shows her sex soon, I'm getting impatient


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

toolage said:


> Nice video, I'm definitely going to have to try that next time instead of pics.
> 
> 
> Thanks giggle, your plants are getting HUGE. is that under the HPS?
> ...


haha thanks, yea videos can be nicer then pics because then you can give a better vew of each plant


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 15, 2008)

Toolage: yeah man under HPS. i know its meant for flowering, but i dont really have any other option right now. They seem to be loving it though!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 15, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Toolage: yeah man under HPS. i know its meant for flowering, but i dont really have any other option right now. They seem to be loving it though!


hey, the lights are on and I got a few pics so visit

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/65455-my-very-first-flowering.html


----------



## toolage (Apr 15, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> hey, the lights are on and I got a few pics so visit
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/65455-my-very-first-flowering.html


Sweet, checking em out!!



thegigglepimp said:


> Toolage: yeah man under HPS. i know its meant for flowering, but i dont really have any other option right now. They seem to be loving it though!


Your plants will grow so much better under that HPS then CFL's. More lumens and more watts = better growing.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 15, 2008)

toolage said:


> Sweet, checking em out!!


sweet feel free to leave a comment, I'm hopeing that once I master it all I can get a few more things so that I can enter the Journal contest


----------



## Alto (Apr 15, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Toolage: yeah man under HPS. i know its meant for flowering, but i dont really have any other option right now. They seem to be loving it though!


Really there are a lot of "new" bulb technologies on the market that have HPS provide more of the blue/violet spectrum than they used to. Now growing from start to finish under a "super" HPS bulb is almost as good as switching back and forth from MH / HPS.
I happen to have a MH conversion bulb for my HPS lamp but once that quits I will just use these new bulbs from start to finish.
Here is a sample of what I am talking about HERE

They also have some MH enhanced bulbs too in case you are stuck with a MH only lamp.


----------



## email468 (Apr 15, 2008)

what Alto said. in fact Ed Rosenthal says MH is a waste of money - just use HPS (and that was before the special enhanced HPS bulbs)!


----------



## toolage (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for that info guys, I'm ordering one of those for my next grow!


----------



## toolage (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone have good news for me? I know I'm being impatient lol! Just figured as many balls as I see, I would think it would be male and I'm afraid to let it go longer and give it a chance to release it's pollen.


----------



## Alto (Apr 15, 2008)

You could always bag it with a clear plastic bag and wait a bit longer but I don't see any hairs.
Or move it away from the others for a lil while to be sure before you chop it.
But either would not be that safe if it decides to pop open while your sleeping some night.
Worst case is you have plenty of seed for next grow

Jeez I really hope I have mostly females cause this will be the hardest part for me, other than the last week of curing and the waiting


----------



## toolage (Apr 15, 2008)

So it's normal to see that many calyx on a female plant?


----------



## email468 (Apr 15, 2008)

the one aiming right at the camera makes me think it is a male. but there is one on the side that looks like it has some hairs coming out of it. 

how long has it been flowering?


----------



## toolage (Apr 15, 2008)

went in flowering on the 1st. So today is 2 weeks.


----------



## email468 (Apr 15, 2008)

and is this bag or bought seed?


----------



## toolage (Apr 15, 2008)

it's baggie updating new pics hold on


----------



## toolage (Apr 15, 2008)

k heres a few more. sorry if they are blurry, they are magnified like crazy!! Thank you all for your help!! Last picture is Juana


----------



## email468 (Apr 15, 2008)

i can't see very well so maybe some other sharp-eyed person can verify or disagree, but sorry - the first two pics looks like a male to me. can't tell with the second two.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 15, 2008)

email468 said:


> i can't see very well so maybe some other sharp-eyed person can verify or disagree, but sorry - the first two pics looks like a male to me. can't tell with the second two.


The first two look male to me too.


----------



## toolage (Apr 15, 2008)

Alright, i'm almost 100% this plant's a male. Unfortunantly cause it was my 2nd best  I went on ahead and took Mary out of the grow room. I'll hang him out to dry in my other closet. Here's the final pictures of *him*!!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 15, 2008)

Shame, thats a nice bush. But look at it this way you know how to sex a plant.


----------



## toolage (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah this is a sad day, but you're right I atleast gained knowledge of this. I can't wait for my next grow as I will be growing G13xHaze. All of that grow will be done in soil. thx for your support.

Thank you also for your input Email it's always appreciated


----------



## Alto (Apr 15, 2008)

Too bad about Martin, hope I don't have this problem.
Damn shame too as he looked so healthy and strong.
Crap!
At least you did not lose out totally being you have at least 1 confirmed girl.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 15, 2008)

toolage said:


> k heres a few more. sorry if they are blurry, they are magnified like crazy!! Thank you all for your help!! Last picture is Juana


it looks like a male to me but thoes look like female hairs it has to though so correct me but you might have a hermi on your hands


----------



## toolage (Apr 15, 2008)

lol yeah true either way I don't want it. Now how do I make something useful about this Male. I dont know how I'm going to make hash out of it, I don't even see trichs on it. Do I just hang it in the dark for a few days?


----------



## toolage (Apr 15, 2008)

Root shots for the curious!


----------



## email468 (Apr 15, 2008)

without trichs i think the male is worthless. i suppose you could make some tea or use it in compost but as for catching a buzz... not likely.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 15, 2008)

toolage said:


> Root shots for the curious!


omg that root ball is huge what u feed him? lol na besides polin and seed breeding the males is pretty useless


----------



## toolage (Apr 15, 2008)

lol really that's big? I was thinking that was too little.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 15, 2008)

toolage said:


> lol really that's big? I was thinking that was too little.


I have a decent rootball at the bottom of my girls when I trans planted them but damn that's bigger then my girls's roots


----------



## toolage (Apr 15, 2008)

dutchmaster nutes are the best, expensive, but the best.

And thank you for your info email and frost!!!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 15, 2008)

toolage said:


> dutchmaster nutes are the best, expensive, but the best.


yea and I can see why they are pricey


----------



## trues (Apr 15, 2008)

males thats why i all ways grow a min of 12 plants or use clones


----------



## Alto (Apr 16, 2008)

I totally expect this for my first time out too.
I really am reading everything I can find on cloning so as to avoid it in the future too.
Sorting it out is another story, it seems that it is something you just learn best by doing.
Those roots are nice and pearly white too T
you have hydro pretty much down bro.
Wondering why you intend to do soil next round?
Is it just for variety's sake?


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 16, 2008)

Alto said:


> I totally expect this for my first time out too.
> I really am reading everything I can find on cloning so as to avoid it in the future too.
> Sorting it out is another story, it seems that it is something you just learn best by doing.
> Those roots are nice and pearly white too T
> ...


here check this out, leave a comment if you want to, I made this

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/64369-cloning-cannabis-how.html


----------



## Alto (Apr 16, 2008)

Very well done FL-0
I think I will be using that to do mine
I also am going to build (with the help of my friend at the Hydro Shop) an aeroponic set up using a plastic bucket, a pump and a nozzle 
We can see what works better / is easier.
I plan on making a LOT of clones being I want to keep several strains going.
We will see how many girls I get first and go from there
Thanks!
I was gonna give you some rep, but I did already and need to "spread it around more" before it will allow me to give you more lol.


----------



## toolage (Apr 16, 2008)

Alto said:


> I totally expect this for my first time out too.
> I really am reading everything I can find on cloning so as to avoid it in the future too.
> Sorting it out is another story, it seems that it is something you just learn best by doing.
> Those roots are nice and pearly white too T
> ...


Well, there is a couple of reasons I'm doing soil. I would prefer doing a hydro setup, but I would have to redo my whole setup. My resevoir can only hold 3 plants, to add more I'd have to convert to an ebb&flow, Dwc etc. I wouldn't mind going to an ebb&flow, but dwc and aero are out of my league. 

Anyways back on track, next grow I want to do 10+ plants and with that amount in that small closet, soil is the only thing that would be *space effecient*. I can fit 10 small 2gallon buckets in that closet no problem, *with the least amount of money*. Don't really want to drop another $200+ in re-doing another hydro system. I'm not throwing mine away, but once I have a steady strain that I want to have, I will clone 3 put them in the hydro system and let them be the mothers. Clip clones and plant them in soil from then on out.

*Plus*,
Learning to grow both ways is more knowledge then just growing one way 
Knowledge is power 




FrostickZero said:


> here check this out, leave a comment if you want to, I made this
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/64369-cloning-cannabis-how.html


GREAT THREAD BRO!! When I'm able to give rep you'll be getting it!!!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 16, 2008)

toolage said:


> GREAT THREAD BRO!! When I'm able to give rep you'll be getting it!!!


hey no problum, I try to think of things to try out and I hope to think of other things and try it out


----------



## toolage (Apr 16, 2008)

i'm glad you do!!! that thread is gonna help me out my next grow. Is 2 weeks in flowering to long to do cloning? I dont want to put juana under that much stress while shes in the midst of doing her thing.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 16, 2008)

toolage said:


> i'm glad you do!!! that thread is gonna help me out my next grow. Is 2 weeks in flowering to long to do cloning? I dont want to put juana under that much stress while shes in the midst of doing her thing.


well it all depends on the strain because say if you have one that takes 12 weeks from start to finish taking a couple or few clones off of it shouldn't hurt it unless you take alot off


----------



## toolage (Apr 16, 2008)

alright cool, i'll play it safe and not take any clones. This is from bagseed so I don't want to stress it to much and turn my femmie into a hermie. Can't bear to take down another plant.


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh dear T, sorry about mary or should I say Martin, That looked like one very healthy plant tho 

Your grow is looking fantastic bty 
Not long left now T x


----------



## toolage (Apr 16, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Oh dear T, sorry about mary or should I say Martin, That looked like one very healthy plant tho
> 
> Your grow is looking fantastic bty
> Not long left now T x


yeah martin was a very healthy plant. The only good thing about pulling the plant was I was able to actually pick it up and give it a BIG hug without really caring about hurting it lol. My clothes reaked of fresh green for a few minutes. 

The grow op looks scraggly now with only 2 plants. Especially since 1 is growing nice and Stretch is still growing like CRAP. I'm putting all my marbles on Juana and hopefully will get a half ounce out of her.

Thanks for stopping by GG your words are always appreciated XX. TTYS


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah martin was a very healthy plant. The only good thing about pulling the plant was I was able to actually pick it up and give it a BIG hug without really caring about hurting it lol. My clothes reaked of fresh green for a few minutes.
> 
> The grow op looks scraggly now with only 2 plants. Especially since 1 is growing nice and Stretch is still growing like CRAP. I'm putting all my marbles on Juana and hopefully will get a half ounce out of her.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by GG your words are always appreciated XX. TTYS


Aw, bless you, I just brushed my face against one of my girls & it stinks now 
I made OH kill my males, he chopped them all down, then we put them all in a bin bag he then tied it & squoze all the air out, it almost knocked him sideways LMAO 

As are yours T xxx


----------



## toolage (Apr 16, 2008)

lol that's an awesome idea, im letting mine dry out right now in my closet and i'm gonna make some tea out if it.


----------



## Alto (Apr 16, 2008)

If I get a male _(crosses fingers to not get one)_ I think I will try and make some rope with the main stem.
Not a big fatty rope, but just something thin I can use to make a woven bracelet kinda hempy thing from.
Just a thought.
Hope I don't have the opportunity actually.
Anyone know how to make rope?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 16, 2008)

Alto said:


> If I get a male _(crosses fingers to not get one)_ I think I will try and make some rope with the main stem.
> Not a big fatty rope, but just something thin I can use to make a woven bracelet kinda hempy thing from.
> Just a thought.
> Hope I don't have the opportunity actually.
> Anyone know how to make rope?


you should use that rope for LST. it will not stress the plant, coz it will be tied with her own people LOL


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 16, 2008)

Toolage mate, sorry to hear the bad news!  Although im sure you'll get a good harvest from your female for now, just a shame really  

Still no signs from stretch i take it? 

This is why im trying fem seeds, although i hear its still not 100% and higher chance of hermies..


----------



## toolage (Apr 16, 2008)

yeah giggle, unfort. not even a sign of a calyx yet on stretch. i dont know wtf his problem is but I'm not liking it lol. I'll wait a couple more weeks for him to see, but if shes taking this long to show, she's gotta be female right?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm not to sure on sexing myself, but i hope stretch is a stretchette! I dont get what the problem is either, possibly just bad genes? I dont know, this is from bagseed i seem to remember? Could just be down to something as simple as that, but keep her growing by all means even if you just end up with a nice ornamental plant lol


----------



## toolage (Apr 16, 2008)

lol yeah ill def keep it going, hopefully everything works out well cause i'd be torn apart to only have 1 out of 3 plants. deff will never grow bag seed again, feminised all the way!!!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 16, 2008)

toolage said:


> lol yeah ill def keep it going, hopefully everything works out well cause i'd be torn apart to only have 1 out of 3 plants. deff will never grow bag seed again, feminised all the way!!!


If you lived cloer to me I'd hook ya up wit some clones once I get a big batch going, hopeing to get a 500 clone batch rolling, yea I know its next to impossible to do that in my room but I'm crazy enough to try pce


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

toolage said:


> lol yeah ill def keep it going, hopefully everything works out well cause i'd be torn apart to only have 1 out of 3 plants. deff will never grow bag seed again, feminised all the way!!!


i use feminized seeds and have had great results -- the only caveat being - do not try to breed them or use them to get seeds because (from what i understand) fem seeds are genetically unstable.

I think many of the professional weed breeders would like to do away with them but they are too popular


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> - do not try to breed them or use them to get seeds because (from what i understand) fem seeds are genetically unstable.
> 
> I think many of the professional weed breeders would like to do away with them but they are too popular


tell me more please

thank you

iloveyou


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 16, 2008)

I've been rootin for Stretch! Kinda like the underdog.

Heres for hoping its a girl


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah giggle, unfort. not even a sign of a calyx yet on stretch. i dont know wtf his problem is but I'm not liking it lol. I'll wait a couple more weeks for him to see, but if shes taking this long to show, she's gotta be female right?


My guess would be yes, The tallest & least dense out of my 3 plants took ages showing sex & she turned out female 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed 4 u T xxx


----------



## toolage (Apr 17, 2008)

daisy2687 said:


> I've been rootin for Stretch! Kinda like the underdog.
> 
> Heres for hoping its a girl


Hey daisy!! thank you for your support, i checked out your CFL grow yseterday, and VERY NICE JOB!



FrostickZero said:


> If you lived cloer to me I'd hook ya up wit some clones once I get a big batch going, hopeing to get a 500 clone batch rolling, yea I know its next to impossible to do that in my room but I'm crazy enough to try pce


LOL i'm on my way 



email468 said:


> i use feminized seeds and have had great results -- the only caveat being - do not try to breed them or use them to get seeds because (from what i understand) fem seeds are genetically unstable.
> 
> I think many of the professional weed breeders would like to do away with them but they are too popular


Oh man thank you for the info, breeding is way too far over my head. lol have to get the cloning down first 



grassgirl said:


> My guess would be yes, The tallest & least dense out of my 3 plants took ages showing sex & she turned out female
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed 4 u T xxx


hey gg!! i really really hope stretch is a female because I really dont just want 1 plant for harvest. Thanks for your support xx.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 17, 2008)

Hell yea dat how i roll up in ma hood


----------



## toolage (Apr 17, 2008)

So I did a little experiment last night because I was absolutley stoned as hell. I took Mary umm or should I say *Martin* out of my other closet. It had almost completley died and all the leaves were shriveled and some were extremely crsipy. 

I turned it over and started pulling and shredding a couple of the roots. I took my blender and filled it with 8 cups of non balanched ph water with half a drop of superthrive. I gave it a good feeding of water and more water and more water. Then i let the rockwool soak in the water for about 15 minutes, and poured the water out with the plant still in it.

I went out to get me some food, came back and I shit you not, that thing was completely back to normal and looks like I never even took it out of the grow op. 

Anyways, a fun little high experiment, it's now in a trashbag!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 17, 2008)

Looking good man, i tried to catch up on all 25pages.. lmfao just thats a whole lot of fucking reading so i jumpped pages  I got the most of it tho. I know u started flowering around page 9 lmfao but what day of growth were u at when u started? Ur plants are beautiful , i'm sure ur gonna have some good smoke, i have afew clones myself Hope they live. I'm scribed for more updates


----------



## toolage (Apr 17, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Looking good man, i tried to catch up on all 25pages.. lmfao just thats a whole lot of fucking reading so i jumpped pages  I got the most of it tho. I know u started flowering around page 9 lmfao but what day of growth were u at when u started? Ur plants are beautiful , i'm sure ur gonna have some good smoke, i have afew clones myself Hope they live. I'm scribed for more updates


hey bro thanks for your support! The clones did die around page 14 I believe lol. It was I believe 39 days veg but I'll have to go back and double check on that. Today is Day 16 of flowering.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 17, 2008)

bombass!! ya i was just trying to see how much longer I should actually veg, if if i should top or fim , i'm not quite sure on which to do and or the benifits of either one. Blehness I see you topped juana? Is that spelled right? Did it turn out the way you wanted


----------



## toolage (Apr 17, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> bombass!! ya i was just trying to see how much longer I should actually veg, if if i should top or fim , i'm not quite sure on which to do and or the benifits of either one. Blehness I see you topped juana? Is that spelled right? Did it turn out the way you wanted


Yeah I topped all 3 of my plants with 2 in success. Stretch which still hasn't shown sex and he's the only one that didn't get topped correctly. My next grow I am definently doing fimming. You get more yeild because of how many colas you get out of it. Just cut 3/4 of the top instead of the whole top. Topping is probably easier in my opinion and a good way to learn!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 17, 2008)

k just rea fimming is , cutting 3/4s of the new growth off to grow 4 colas or more?


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

these may help clarify topping and the topping using the Fuck, I Missed (or FIM) technique:
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/13820-fimming-topping-101-a.html
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/27636-how-top-plants.html


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 17, 2008)

toolage said:


> The clones did die around page 14 I believe lol.


lol.....................


----------



## Alto (Apr 17, 2008)

I read in a guys Journal (he is doing a constant ebb flow grow and harvesting every two weeks) and he does not top due to his set-up (space restrictions will all those plants going) anyway
what he said is topping is sort of a waste being yes you have two tops but they are each smaller than if you left it alone.
Talking weight of final harvest.
Does anyone know more about this?
Would one larger center bud be better (more) than 2 smaller ones on a topped plant? or is this all a bunch of Hooey!
lol
Funny about the rebirth of Martin T. almost got caught surfing at work due to laughter


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

I also heard that, I haven't topped any of my plants with my 1st grow I just wanted to keep um as nature intended, I have no problem with topping, I may do an experiment next time - just top 1 plant & see if I get a bigger yield x


----------



## toolage (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok everyone, bear with me for a few and apologize for the quality of this camera. My good one I had to send off to warranty so I'm stuck with this piece of crap Kodak. It has the worst Macro I've ever seen in a camera. So I took the pictures from a safe distance and I have a program that zooms in 20x and the top picture is it's result. Very crappy, but I drew a circle and arrows of where you need to draw your attention. These pictures are of Juana, pictures of both of her Colas. 

Juana still hasn't popped out any buds which is kind of worrying me a little bit but she has shown her sex.

*If you look closely you can see the 2 white hairs to show its female*
**

*Cola #1*
**

*Cola #2*


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 17, 2008)

i do actually see the thin barely seeable lines that look like hairs <3 lol gg Shes looking good, nice colas, looks like their gonna be nice sizes


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow T, they're looking mega healthy   

Still got my fingers crossed 4 u x


----------



## toolage (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for the compliments!!! yeah right now the size of each cola is 19" and they are both even in size!

This might be by far the biggest cola I've seen personally with my own eyes lol. Juana is getting near 3 feet tall.


----------



## Alto (Apr 17, 2008)

wow 3ft thats good sized, and they do look real healthy too great job T


----------



## toolage (Apr 17, 2008)

Alto said:


> wow 3ft thats good sized, and they do look real healthy too great job T


thanks alto, always good to hear compliments! your plants are doing magnificent! their size is gonna get huge before you know it!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 17, 2008)

fuck man... a 19" cola.......sweeeeeeet


----------



## Alto (Apr 17, 2008)

toolage said:


> thanks alto, always good to hear compliments! your plants are doing magnificent! their size is gonna get huge before you know it!!!


Hope not 3 ft! yoinks!
I will have to tie down the colas and stuff so they don't fry lol.


----------



## toolage (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah i've always read topping them made them shorter in the long run. Lol not in this case, The transfer from CFL's to HPS made a complete difference in height growth for the plants. They were growing inches a day, just now have they stopped most of their vertical growth. I think now they are focusing their energy on making their buds. I'm ready to see some trichs!!!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 17, 2008)

ha fucking rocking, u got ur scope ready?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 17, 2008)

Looking awesome T, im jealous!!! 

Glad you guys started talking about topping etc as it crossed my mind today for the first time. Although im not sure if its worth me doing it. At first i striked it off as i was doing a short grow but now i'm doing a full length it could be a possibility. I know how to do it, just dont know if it would be beneficial.


----------



## Alto (Apr 17, 2008)

Jury is still out, you could do 1/2 and let us know?
I like the idea of the FIM, being it was #1 discovered by accident (best things are) and #2 it can produce many tops rather than just 2.
If you are going to divide the plants energy between multiple tops rather than let it concentrate on just 1 I guess the more the better?
I am going to watch and wait myself. If I see some getting a lot bigger than others I will top the tall ones. If you checked my grow you will see I have a few different strains going at once. It will be nice if by simply topping some of them I end up with an even canopy.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm on my first grow and decided to top my plant. I'm really glad I did because I have 2 tops, and the 2 branches on the next node down are just as tall..It's almost like 4 tops.

Also, the dang girl has almost doubled in size and its week 3 into flowering


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

yep - topping is a great way to even out the canopy, keep the plants shorter and bushier and increase yield. But if you are looking for a single gigantic bud - do not do it!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 17, 2008)

Well if i manage to sort out my problem i have at the moment then i think im going to have a go at fimming one of my plants then compare the two. Although my two plants, despite both being germed at the same time, look completely different, ones bushy and dark the others a bit taller and lighter..


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 17, 2008)

sounds like you got a dominent indica and a sativa


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 17, 2008)

But theyre the same strain completely? The bushier one had a fluro right up close to it, and the other had a CFL right by it for the last ten or so days(Had fluro before then) So that must be it. Surprising though


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 17, 2008)

hey thanks for the rep, I'm taking some clones as we type lol I'm onlt taking 1 at a time to help reduce the chances of them not rooting so I hope to let you guys know how they are doing pce


----------



## toolage (Apr 18, 2008)

good morning everyone,

i'm getting a little scared. I just got out of my grow op and I'm afraid that Juana might be a hermie. 

Good news...just got my good camera back from warranty and am about to go snap some pictures be back in a few.


----------



## toolage (Apr 18, 2008)

k you can see that its female but its got a bunch of balls around it...


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hrm its alil blurry


----------



## toolage (Apr 18, 2008)

it's zoomed in because for some reason, underneath that HPS it doesn't get a good macro picture. I'll post the original picture.


----------



## toolage (Apr 18, 2008)

k here it is


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 18, 2008)

I heard about this reverse stuff, thats suppose to be for hermie plants, Thats hurts them back, if that is the case. I think. Someone posted it in my forum talking bou the nutes they use


----------



## toolage (Apr 18, 2008)

lol that was me lol, thats why I want know if they are hermie so I can see if I can start this spray lol.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 18, 2008)

You definitely have some male parts there. 
Are you going to try the reverse ?
At least you can grow some nice plants, once the boys are gone you will do great.


----------



## toolage (Apr 18, 2008)

that fucking sucks!!! juana is my best plant grrr damn bagseed. This is a lesson that is well learned! I will try that reverse spray but very very dissapointing. oh well I guess there is still hope for stretch. still no signs of a calyx yet so I'm guessing it's female if it's taking this long. 

Maybe I'll just let this hermie grow out, the seeds will be feminised then right?


----------



## toolage (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Alto (Apr 18, 2008)

Heh full tour, nice
maybe I will do that someday, once there is something actually worth showing inside.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks good tool, one thing you can get a little more air flow by keeping the duct straight.

If you get bored, you can put some eyes in the ceiling (with strings)to hold the weight of the duct.

Your plants are MONSTERS.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 18, 2008)

toolage said:


> that fucking sucks!!! juana is my best plant grrr damn bagseed. This is a lesson that is well learned! I will try that reverse spray but very very dissapointing. oh well I guess there is still hope for stretch. still no signs of a calyx yet so I'm guessing it's female if it's taking this long.
> 
> Maybe I'll just let this hermie grow out, the seeds will be feminised then right?


Cmon Stretch!! Still rootin for ya! 

From my understanding hermies put out fem seeds...But I think they can give u herm seeds too?

And I'd say try to reverse it, for science's sake


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah man sorry bout Juana man, but i have a good feeling about stretch  Ace vid!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 18, 2008)

toolage said:


> lol that was me lol, thats why I want know if they are hermie so I can see if I can start this spray lol.


Lmfao i feel stupid!! I was high leave me be!! Nice fucking grow room video. Jesus christ ur plants are fucking huge isnt topping suppose to stop that bitch from reaching for the sky !! lmfao anyway Hope all works out for u man wit juana n the rest!!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Tool awsome video, I might have to make a nother one, and your using the same Temp and Humid reader as I am nice ttyl pce


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

Alto said:


> Heh full tour, nice
> maybe I will do that someday, once there is something actually worth showing inside.


hey alto, glad ya liked the tour!!



TetraHyC said:


> Looks good tool, one thing you can get a little more air flow by keeping the duct straight.
> 
> If you get bored, you can put some eyes in the ceiling (with strings)to hold the weight of the duct.
> 
> Your plants are MONSTERS.


I will definently have to try that, I'm scared to add anything else in because I'm afraid that HPS will falll lmao!! I will do that as soon as I change the water and have to move the plants. Thanks for advice! 



daisy2687 said:


> Cmon Stretch!! Still rootin for ya!
> 
> From my understanding hermies put out fem seeds...But I think they can give u herm seeds too?
> 
> And I'd say try to reverse it, for science's sake


WOOT you've been rooting for the right plant this whole time. In the next post I will be showing pics, but Stretch is a stretchette!!



thegigglepimp said:


> Ah man sorry bout Juana man, but i have a good feeling about stretch  Ace vid!


Thanks giggle, your feeling about stretch is right  thanks for the compliments!



mmclean3 said:


> Lmfao i feel stupid!! I was high leave me be!! Nice fucking grow room video. Jesus christ ur plants are fucking huge isnt topping suppose to stop that bitch from reaching for the sky !! lmfao anyway Hope all works out for u man wit juana n the rest!!


Haha bro whats up! i thought topping meant smaller plants, but I dont think thats the case when you switch from a weak light source to a HPS.



FrostickZero said:


> Hey Tool awsome video, I might have to make a nother one, and your using the same Temp and Humid reader as I am nice ttyl pce


Hell yeah that temp humid reader is awesome. Gllad you liked the video, was insipired after I saw yours


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> hey alto, glad ya liked the tour!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well I have 27 clones on the way so I'm gonna be a realy busy boy  I hope teh scaring step works awsome


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

*UPDATE*

Juana is officially a hermie. I don't think I'm going to let this grow out anymore, because I just checked and stretch is 100% female. I don't want to harm Stretch by letting her be in the same room as Juana. *Unfortunantly I will not be trying this spray.* Maybe next grow or something, but this grow I just want to get to see buds. 

So the total count after sexing them is , 1 male, 1 hermie, and 1 100% female. I guess you can say I will definently be growing more out next time.

So, unfortunantly starting 2morrow, you will only have 1 plant to be looking at. 

Here's a pic that show Stretches 2 white hairs.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 19, 2008)

aww tool you should try the spray on the hermi if you can find a veg area if that's possible and what's the spray called that you can use on a hermi plant?


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

well i was going to, but heres my dilema.

the plant is sitting in my trickle/drip resevoir. Unfortunantly there is no room for seperation. I only have 1 400w hps so there is no way to move away from the closet. If the plant was seperated from the closet I also wouldn't have any way of feeding/watering it. If this spray doesn't work like it says and those pollen sacks explode, I'm gonna be quite disapointed. I'd rather cut my first grow to 1 plant and make sure I'm gauranteed seedless buds, then finish off something I could of bought for $25 an o on the street corner. 

the spray is callled Dutchmaster Reverse. You have to add it along with Dutchmaster Penetrator.


----------



## Alto (Apr 19, 2008)

*Gratz on Stretch Toolage! *_(you may consider a more feminine name)_
at least now she will get all of her dads attention!
make her strong, make her blossom into womanhood with great big.....
_(you get the idea)_


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 19, 2008)

Alto said:


> *Gratz on Stretch Toolage! *_(you may consider a more feminine name)_
> at least now she will get all of her dads attention!
> make her strong, make her blossom into womanhood with great big.....
> _(you get the idea)_


lmfao damn that was an awsome speech there I was feeling it till the ending


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

lmao me 2 i was hanging on at the end of my couch! boow chica bow wow


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> lmao me 2 i was hanging on at the end of my couch! boow chica bow wow


omg the Axe body spray siiiick


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

Am I able to take clones from Stretch right now? I would really like to keep this female thing going, instead of starting off with more seeds. Its 17 days old and don't want to hurt the plant or anything. Let me know ASAP! Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> Am I able to take clones from Stretch right now? I would really like to keep this female thing going, instead of starting off with more seeds. Its 17 days old and don't want to hurt the plant or anything. Let me know ASAP! Thanks everyone!!!


you could get away with taking 1 or 2 off of her with doing much harm just don't take it from the main budding sites and try to find a part that hasn't flowered yet if that's possibly but it might be to mate though if it has to many flowers on it


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

Sweet thanks bro, I will take clones when I get off work today. When I was in the op this morning, I only saw 3 noticble white hairs. I will take 2 clones from the bottom of the plant. I guess I will get a heating pad also on the way home from work. Thanks for the quick info, +rep when I can give more out.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> Sweet thanks bro, I will take clones when I get off work today. When I was in the op this morning, I only saw 3 noticble white hairs. I will take 2 clones from the bottom of the plant. I guess I will get a heating pad also on the way home from work. Thanks for the quick info, +rep when I can give more out.


ok no problum, glad that I was able to help you out pce


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Juana is officially a hermie. I don't think I'm going to let this grow out anymore, because I just checked and stretch is 100% female. I don't want to harm Stretch by letting her be in the same room as Juana. *Unfortunantly I will not be trying this spray.* Maybe next grow or something, but this grow I just want to get to see buds.
> 
> ...


Dude sry bout juana!! That sucks soo bad. Good news on Stretch tho  tkae those clones n make it great bud lol. i'm still watching for updates  keep up the good work


----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

why pull the hermie? just to avoid seeds?

you can still smoke the hermie or make hash you know...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 19, 2008)

So happy about stretch mate, good luck with with cloning!


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> why pull the hermie? just to avoid seeds?
> 
> you can still smoke the hermie or make hash you know...


yeah i dont reallly want any seeds in my smoke. If that was the case i'd just buy a $20 oz from my dealer. If I had another HPS and was able to seperate the plants in different rooms I definently would. But I actually just killed Juana. i'll post pics of her last few minutes alive when I get home from work. 

R.I.P. Juana Man

It's now all up to you stretch. I've been rotating the pot around so it can get even lighting through out the whole plant. Now that she's the only one she can have all the light she wants. Kinda ironic though, how much bashing I've been saying about this plant, and it's my only female


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah i dont reallly want any seeds in my smoke. If that was the case i'd just buy a $20 oz from my dealer. If I had another HPS and was able to seperate the plants in different rooms I definently would. But I actually just killed Juana. i'll post pics of her last few minutes alive when I get home from work.
> 
> R.I.P. Juana Man
> 
> It's now all up to you stretch. I've been rotating the pot around so it can get even lighting through out the whole plant. Now that she's the only one she can have all the light she wants. Kinda ironic though, how much bashing I've been saying about this plant, and it's my only female


Dude def a kick in the ass!! But watch stretch go all out for u


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

K everyone, this is the remainder of Juana. 

*Root Shot*
**

*Last Picture*


Hope everyone enjoyed watching this plant grow as much as I did. 

I took some leafs off and are sitting out to dry so i can roll some blunts with it.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> K everyone, this is the remainder of Juana.
> 
> *Root Shot*
> *View attachment 104633*
> ...


 Ah bro, such a beauty. That sucks so bad. I feel ya. I got my seeds!


----------



## Alto (Apr 19, 2008)

Such a strong and healthy plant you did such a good job Man Kudos!
Now practice cloning on your houseplants so when the time comes (and I think you said thats soon) you will never have to worry again.
Unless you buy some seeds online (which you will) to try out better genetics (you will want to).
I did the split between 6-7 wish me much luck.


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Ah bro, such a beauty. That sucks so bad. I feel ya. I got my seeds!


yeah it does suck, i even teared up a little bit lol jk



Alto said:


> Now practice cloning on your houseplants so when the time comes (and I think you said thats soon) you will never have to worry again.
> Unless you buy some seeds online (which you will) to try out better genetics (you will want to).
> I did the split between 6-7 wish me much luck.


yeah bro i'm cloning tomorrow for 4/20. I need to get a heating pad or there is no use in cloning, which unfortunantly will have to wait till tomorrow. was going to do it today but have to help someone move in. Will be taking pictures as I go tomorrow during the whole clone process. 


Posintg new pictures of Stretch(ette) as I haven't posted pics of this plant since near the beginning.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah it does suck, i even teared up a little bit lol jk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't need a heating pad but it would help


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

you use a bio dome though right? and do you spray your plants directly every day?


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 19, 2008)

Just jumping in here lmfao. i have a bio-doom n have my current 4 clones in there right now. I do open and spray daily or everyother to keep humid up n to get them wet


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

*Day 18 Flowering Stretch*

As you can see from the pictures, the highest 3 branches are insane. The one on the farthest left is actually a branch that is almost at the bottom of the cola. This is a very oddly shaped plant, it's very bushy at the bottom but has those 3 stretched out branches. I'm thinking about tying them down and just focus on the sides. Hopefully with full direct light on it now, it should even out a little bit.


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

u spray the plants, or the bio dome? For some reason when I was spraying the plants or something, I was getting mildew. is that because there might have been a leak in the dome or was it water?


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> u spray the plants, or the bio dome? For some reason when I was spraying the plants or something, I was getting mildew. is that because there might have been a leak in the dome or was it water?


Hrm odd. I had no mildew probs. I'd spray the plants afew times, Then i'd spray up in the doom till i thought it was enuff lmfao, Then closed it put lil fluro light ontop in an 18/6 cycle


----------



## toolage (Apr 20, 2008)

*UPDATE DAY 19 FLOWERING*

*PH/PPM*
5.7/1250

*Temp/Humidity*
73.3/26%
Max-82.4/41%
Min-63.1/20%

*Plant Height*
3.2 ft Stretch

Starting to see more and more white hairs throughout the plant. Can't wait to start seeing buds start popping out!! I am going to start taking clones in a couple of hours, want them to soak up a little more light before I take her out of the op. 

Will be posting pictures as I go along the whole process.


----------



## toolage (Apr 20, 2008)

Do i need to balance the PH in my spray bottle before I spray the plants and should I soak the rockwool in balanced Ph or soak it through the the fossit.


----------



## dicko (Apr 20, 2008)

i know this has nothing to do with this post but how do i make my own post?
ps nice plant


----------



## toolage (Apr 20, 2008)

*Cloning Has Been Finished!!!*

I took 2 clones from stretch and is now in a completely different room. On my first clone attempt, I had it in the same room as the flowering room. so it also only got 12 hours light a day so none of the cloning light would interfere with the dark period. Now I have it in a completely different room and closet and will now get direct 24 hours light for 2 weeks. Hopefully everything will go smoothly this time. Here are the pictures of the cloning process.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 20, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Cloning Has Been Finished!!!*
> 
> I took 2 clones from stretch and is now in a completely different room. On my first clone attempt, I had it in the same room as the flowering room. so it also only got 12 hours light a day so none of the cloning light would interfere with the dark period. Now I have it in a completely different room and closet and will now get direct 24 hours light for 2 weeks. Hopefully everything will go smoothly this time. Here are the pictures of the cloning process.


Sweet man!!! I thiink all mine are dying cept one. i'm sad


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

toolage said:


> Do i need to balance the PH in my spray bottle before I spray the plants and should I soak the rockwool in balanced Ph or soak it through the the fossit.


to be honest - i'd recommend you avoid the pH issues common to rockwool and use a different rooting medium. i really like rapid rooters - they are moist and last forever and are not bad for your health and environment like rockwool.


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

dicko said:


> i know this has nothing to do with this post but how do i make my own post?
> ps nice plant


don't want to hijack this thread but - when you are in the forum (like Newbie Central, Indoor Growing, Organics, etc..) you want to post a new thread. Scroll down towards the bottom of the page and you'll see a button that says "New Thread". Just click on it and type your post like any other and hit submit and that's it - a new thread is born.


----------



## toolage (Apr 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> to be honest - i'd recommend you avoid the pH issues common to rockwool and use a different rooting medium. i really like rapid rooters - they are moist and last forever and are not bad for your health and environment like rockwool.


thank you very much for the heads up email. Had no idea rockwool was bad for your health, what does it do?? I really need to make a trip to the hydro store, been a few weeks since I've been. I will definently invest in rapid rooters, guess it's too late to take clones again so I guess this will have to wait till next time.


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

toolage said:


> thank you very much for the heads up email. Had no idea rockwool was bad for your health, what does it do?? I really need to make a trip to the hydro store, been a few weeks since I've been. I will definently invest in rapid rooters, guess it's too late to take clones again so I guess this will have to wait till next time.


it has fiberglass in it which is not good for the environment nor is it good to get into your lungs. plus the little fibers easily slip under your skin.

but don't get too worried - many, many growers use it - just wear gloves (and long sleeves) if you are cutting large amounts of it - if you are just using the plugs - the danger is nearly non-existent. 

It's not like they are deadly or anything like that 

But when you combine the slight danger with the pH problems, i have a hard time understanding why so many growers continue to use them when there are other medium out there that works better (or at least just as well).

One thing i haven't done (that might answer my question) is a price comparison - maybe rockwool is far cheaper than any of the alternatives. but may be something worth keeping in mind.


----------



## Alto (Apr 20, 2008)

nice photos
I can't make out what cloning chemical you used however.
I have some common everyday Rootone I got at a nursery (powder)
that I used to try and stunt my plants stretching but I want the scoop
on different kinds for when clone time comes.


----------



## toolage (Apr 20, 2008)

I am using Rootech, its a gel that i got from the hydro store for like $12 US. so far the clones leaves are a little droopy but I'm guessing that's normal. 

Question:
Should I spray the dome and the plants every day?


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

Woohoo, thats great - stretch being a girl 

Got my fingers crossed for her babies, she's gonna start filling out soon too T 

Glad to see all is still going well, sorry about Juana bty 

All mine are slight hermies - it's only the bottom few branches, apart from that tho they're looking ok


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Woohoo, thats great - stretch being a girl
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for her babies, she's gonna start filling out soon too T
> 
> ...


hermies are smokable!


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> hermies are smokable!


Yes, it's ok, I'm keeping them going I was gonna re-veg & take cuttings, don't think I'll bother now tho,

The balls are well were only on like the bottom of the plant I tweezered the little suckers off tho, I know I prob wont find them all, but I'll keep tweezing til I see no more


----------



## toolage (Apr 20, 2008)

juana was getting COVERED in sacks, it was ridiculous. She almost looked like a male cause it was 98% balls 2% white hairs. Really wasn't worth trying to save in my opinion. Can anyone telll me if I should be spraying my dome and plants every day?


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 20, 2008)

toolage said:


> juana was getting COVERED in sacks, it was ridiculous. She almost looked like a male cause it was 98% balls 2% white hairs. Really wasn't worth trying to save in my opinion. Can anyone telll me if I should be spraying my dome and plants every day?


I have been and it seems to be doing some good with them


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

***** CORRECTION ******

In an earlier post i was warning against using rockwool - i misspoke and said rockwool was made from fiberglass - THIS IS INCORRECT - i had meant to say fiberglass-like! To be clear - rockwool is not fiberglass.

The rest of the post can stand as is - sorry for any inconvenience this misinformation may have caused.
****************************


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 20, 2008)

mr. email...

um.... link.. me.. cause i happen to love fiberglass..

i mean rockwool

ilovyeou


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 21, 2008)

When you get a hermie isnt it possible to remove the sacks to prevent pollination?


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 21, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> When you get a hermie isnt it possible to remove the sacks to prevent pollination?


yes it is but the part is trying to find them all and remove them


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 21, 2008)

ha fair enough. I think ive my plants turn hermie then i'd try that although like you said it may be difficult locating them all. (That is if my plants even make it.... they seem to be getting worse everyday  )


----------



## toolage (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope everyone had a great 4/20!! I don't really remember anything from yesterday, so it must have been a good one! I'm here with some nice close ups of Stretch.

*PH/PPM*
5.6/1250

*Temp/Humidity*
68.3/20%
Max-82.4/41%
Min-63.1/20%

*Plant Height*
3.3 ft Stretch

Will be changing the water tomorrow after work. The next water feeding will be at full 3/4 strength with a PPM of 1500. It will get this amount of nutes and PPM all the way till the end of week 5. I figure since I'm only feeding one plant, I'll use 9 gallons of water instead of 6 gallons so I won't have to re-fill for a couple of weeks. *If anyone forsees a problem doing it this way please let me know.*

Stretch has practically stopped her vertical growth. I'm seeing white hairs popping out everywhere the top. It's still working its way slowly down the plant. Hopefully in the next 3-4 days I'll see a bud, CAN'T WAIT!!! For the time being I have some close ups! Enjoy!

*Edit: sweet i'm upgraded to Pothead *


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

She's looking great T 

You can see all the crystals forming in the first pic 
I'll bet she's loving all that extra room, now she can soak all the light up to herself 

Glad to hear you had a good 420 bty


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 21, 2008)

DAmn man, shes looking fucking beautiful!! It seems like forever before you can smoke her huh lmfao!!  I switch to 12/12 Next tuesday if everything goes well, and i cant wait!! UGH! lmfao to think its another 60 + days after that week ! Anyway good job keep up the good work n updates


----------



## toolage (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey gg,

thanks for the kind words! I know I can't really see them in the grow op but the camera points them out quite clearly!!! This is so exciting, I kinda regret throwing Juana away now, but I think it will pay off in the end as she really is enjoying all that extra space and light like you said. xx


----------



## toolage (Apr 21, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> DAmn man, shes looking fucking beautiful!! It seems like forever before you can smoke her huh lmfao!!  I switch to 12/12 Next tuesday if everything goes well, and i cant wait!! UGH! lmfao to think its another 60 + days after that week ! Lol seems like forever, Anyway good job keep up the good work n updates


lol yeah it does seeem long, but I like waking up really early just to run in there with all my excitement, RIP the tarp up and just smile!! 
The only bad day I have is the day I don't get to see my plants!! or should i say plant 
Thanks for all the kind words mmclean, before you know it you'll be at harvest, just smoke a lot of weed so it goes by fast .


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 21, 2008)

she's looking gorgeus, dude!


----------



## toolage (Apr 21, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> she's looking gorgeus, dude!


thanks cheetah, every hour i see a new development. She's going to start budding before I even know it. Hopefully I can harvest in a total of 65 days. Thats 45 days from now, but only time can tell. Thanks for your support!


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 21, 2008)

toolage said:


> lol yeah it does seeem long, but I like waking up really early just to run in there with all my excitement, RIP the tarp up and just smile!!
> The only bad day I have is the day I don't get to see my plants!! or should i say plant
> Thanks for all the kind words mmclean, before you know it you'll be at harvest, just smoke a lot of weed so it goes by fast .


Hahaha I wake up and look at my clock hoping it's past 9am so the lights are on and I can stare into my blinding tent with barely awoken eyes. Then I try to make it to the toilet with blind spots all over my vision

Ohh it's getting so satisfying watching those colas grow and the buds underneath are almost joined with it to make a monstrous bud. Just so dang fun to watch these plants grow


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 21, 2008)

daisy2687 said:


> Hahaha I wake up and look at my clock hoping it's past 9am so the lights are on and I can stare into my blinding tent with barely awoken eyes. Then I try to make it to the toilet with blind spots all over my vision
> 
> Ohh it's getting so satisfying watching those colas grow and the buds underneath are almost joined with it to make a monstrous bud. Just so dang fun to watch these plants grow


LMFAO thats exaclty what i do , every morning i go into the bathroom going man why is everything like hazzy or foggy lookin lmfao


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 22, 2008)

daisy2687 said:


> Hahaha I wake up and look at my clock hoping it's past 9am so the lights are on and I can stare into my blinding tent with barely awoken eyes. Then I try to make it to the toilet with blind spots all over my vision
> 
> Ohh it's getting so satisfying watching those colas grow and the buds underneath are almost joined with it to make a monstrous bud. Just so dang fun to watch these plants grow


hahaha yea some times its worth having that happen to you some days


----------



## toolage (Apr 22, 2008)

No real big updates on stretch. I'm changing the water when I get home from work today. I will be adding 9 gallons of water to the res, enough to last 2-3 weeks. It will get a steady PPM of 1500 for the next 2 weeks. 

White hairs have almost fully made it to the bottom of the plant, only a few select spots it has to pop up at. Pictures and Text update later on this afternoon.


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 22, 2008)

Will be looking forward to seeing & reading T


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah, but i'll have to see them tommoz..... i gotta go  Cheers!!! CheetaH


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 22, 2008)

i'm watching too buddy Cant wait to see em. I just posted pics of my fim, If u wanted to see teh top . Or was that not u? lmfao..


----------



## toolage (Apr 22, 2008)

did you post them yesterday? if so I saw them, and very good job. I am def fimming my new grow around.


----------



## toolage (Apr 22, 2008)

*Update Day 21 Flowering/60 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
5 Gallons of water
5 Tb 2tsp Gold Flower Part A
5 Tb 3tsp Gold Flower Part B
1.73 tb Max Flower
3tsp of Silica
3tsp of Zone
1/4tsp of ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.6/1500

*Temp/Humidity*
79.3/29%
Max-81.3/37%
Min-68.4/20%

*Plant Height*
3.6'

*Raised Light*
3" inch.

*Air Stone*
Cleaned 

Today was a great day in the grow op! I came home to the room smelling like some serious bud!! Unfortunantly I don't see actual buds yet but the hairs have almost finished covering the whole plant. I picked off a couple of dead leaves that were at the very bottom of the plant. 

I was going to add more gallons to the resevoir, but I'm running low on my nutes and will have to make a trip to the store tomorrow. I will also be investing in some garden string. Stretch is getting near about 8 inches away from the light and just keeps getting taller. I'm going to start tying it down little by little each day.

Hope everyone enjoyed the update, and more updates are to come as every day this plant is changing!! Stay tuned!!


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

you got some nice big fan leaves on there!


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks good Tool, nice records too.


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 22, 2008)

She's getting huge T 

She looks like she's 'spread' since the other two left x


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 22, 2008)

dang man she's looking sexy keep her alive man and she'll reward you well


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 22, 2008)

looking very nice, Ur doing a great job!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 22, 2008)

i like the update


----------



## Alto (Apr 23, 2008)

go Stretchette!


----------



## toolage (Apr 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> you got some nice big fan leaves on there!


haha yeah man i'm suprised every day how much better she's getting!!



TetraHyC said:


> Looks good Tool, nice records too.


Thanks for your support and kind words tetrah! Thanks for stopping by!



grassgirl said:


> She's getting huge T
> 
> She looks like she's 'spread' since the other two left x


Hey GG xx, I think thats all this plant ever wanted, was just more light. She's always been set to the side farthest away from the light. Now that she's the only one she's just soaking up every Lumen that she can.



FrostickZero said:


> dang man she's looking sexy keep her alive man and she'll reward you well


Yeah bro that's what I'm hoping for, maybe *IF* I'm lucky I'll get a half ounce.



mmclean3 said:


> looking very nice, Ur doing a great job!


Hey clean, thanks fo stopping by and for the kind words!!



cheetah2007 said:


> i like the update


I like it too  Bud shots to come in the next few days when they start appearing!!



Alto said:


> go Stretchette!


lol hey alto! thanks for stopping by! I'm trying to get back in the aspect of getting things detailed as much as possible. 

Updates of clones in the next few hours.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 23, 2008)

Well Tool I'm gonna be ordering some WW hope I get them lol, first time ordering some thing and sending mail at the same time >.> and if I can I might be trying DWC growing


----------



## toolage (Apr 23, 2008)

oh hell yeah frost! I'm too scared to order anything online, so I'm just waiting patiently for my ladie to go to Netherlands in may and mail me some.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 23, 2008)

toolage said:


> oh hell yeah frost! I'm too scared to order anything online, so I'm just waiting patiently for my ladie to go to Netherlands in may and mail me some.


well if these come through I might order some more next month or so and well I want diffrent strains and all I have to think her $50 its a loss that I don't want but hey gotta go for it if I want things that I can only order online


----------



## toolage (Apr 23, 2008)

the only thing I really want to invest my money in and grow is G13XHaze (cani cup winner). I'm giving my lady $200 us to get me as many of those as she can.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 23, 2008)

toolage said:


> the only thing I really want to invest my money in and grow is G13XHaze (cani cup winner). I'm giving my lady $200 us to get me as many of those as she can.


nice, if I can get into it I might see if I get females if I can get them to produce seeds but I dk if I need any thing to do that chemicle wise


----------



## toolage (Apr 23, 2008)

I read a thread on breeding one time. They said you can take a clipping of a sack of a male and crack it open. If you are ever so careful you can make the pollen on ONE bud of the female and produce seeds on that one bud. 

Don't hold me 100% to that statement, just what i got out of reading it lol.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 23, 2008)

Looking good mate, Strechette is getting bigger everytime i check on her!! Hope the cloning is going well!!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 23, 2008)

toolage said:


> the only thing I really want to invest my money in and grow is G13XHaze (cani cup winner). I'm giving my lady $200 us to get me as many of those as she can.


Damn man! G13haze is the first coffeeshop on my list, where that was made anyway.!! YAY! lmfao anyway I hope you get the seeds u want. I still am happy i got my 60 i ordered . It works. Just get A pobox if ur worried bout it


----------



## Alto (Apr 23, 2008)

Even if she cant whatever she brings home from there is sure to be good.
Maybe even something thats not on the general on-line menu maybe?
Both times I ordered online I had no worries or problems.
I figure if found out they would have taken them and not allowed delivery 
so being I have them I guess I'm safe.

Just didn't want to use bag seed, the genetics in this foul, seedy, crappy shake around here should be lost and not preserved.


----------



## toolage (Apr 23, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Looking good mate, Strechette is getting bigger everytime i check on her!! Hope the cloning is going well!!


Hey bro glad to see you got your firewall problem fixed. I'm about to post a clone update stay tuned!



mmclean3 said:


> Damn man! G13haze is the first coffeeshop on my list, where that was made anyway.!! YAY! lmfao anyway I hope you get the seeds u want. I still am happy i got my 60 i ordered . It works. Just get A pobox if ur worried bout it


My roomate was telling me to get a PO box. I think I am just going to patiently wait for my lady to send them to me, that way I have a higher % of getting them. By the time I get the seeds, I can germinate them and grow them out for a few weeks, and by the time they are ready for flowering I should have just harvested this batch.



Alto said:


> Even if she cant whatever she brings home from there is sure to be good.
> Maybe even something thats not on the general on-line menu maybe?
> Both times I ordered online I had no worries or problems.
> I figure if found out they would have taken them and not allowed delivery
> ...


AMEN to that, anything I get will be awesome. Especially since this is my 1st grow! The seeds I'm using are *NOT* from complete dirt shwag, but it's not the best. This came from a bag of some crystally reg that only had about 5 seeds in the bag. My definition of *reg* might be different to some, but if it has a notciable amount of crystals and very few seeds its reg. If it's alot of seeds that are premie and have no crystals and take a blunt to smoke, then its shwag lol. 


Ok clone update gimme just a minute


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 23, 2008)

Alto said:


> Even if she cant whatever she brings home from there is sure to be good.
> Maybe even something thats not on the general on-line menu maybe?
> Both times I ordered online I had no worries or problems.
> I figure if found out they would have taken them and not allowed delivery
> ...


lmfao. I thought the same shit, but my 2 bagseeds. One looks sativa which I think was the dro seed I found in my bag. Teh other is indica, N DANK smelling already wit no signs of sex. They loook like they are turning around nicely.


----------



## toolage (Apr 23, 2008)

*Clone Update *Day 3**

Ok I dont really know what all to type about my clones. From the look of them I dont know if they are doing good or if they are doing bad. All I know is *I feel *as if I'm doing this right this time. When I lift the dome it doesn't reak of a horrid smell but of clean organic weed. I keep the dome moist majority of the day and spray the clones themselves once, maybe twice a day. Here are a few pictures, let me know what yall think.

*Lights On:*
*24/0*


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 23, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Clone Update *Day 3**
> 
> Ok I dont really know what all to type about my clones. From the look of them I dont know if they are doing good or if they are doing bad. All I know is *I feel *as if I'm doing this right this time. When I lift the dome it doesn't reak of a horrid smell but of clean organic weed. I keep the dome moist majority of the day and spray the clones themselves once, maybe twice a day. Here are a few pictures, let me know what yall think.


was the new growth on top that far out before? If not it may be growing  I still have mine in a cloner after a week n still Im not sure if they are rooted. I mean they are still tall n green no droop or yellow So i figure they are.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 23, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Clone Update *Day 3**
> 
> Ok I dont really know what all to type about my clones. From the look of them I dont know if they are doing good or if they are doing bad. All I know is *I feel *as if I'm doing this right this time. When I lift the dome it doesn't reak of a horrid smell but of clean organic weed. I keep the dome moist majority of the day and spray the clones themselves once, maybe twice a day. Here are a few pictures, let me know what yall think.


well I'd hate to tell you the truth but I've seen it my self and have it happen that once the clones are wilting like that close to the start they might not make it, I jsut pulled 3 clones because they never changed for 3 days now (almost laying flat)


----------



## Alto (Apr 23, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Clone Update *Day 3**
> let me know what yall think.


Looks good Toolage
This time there will be very little doubt as to what sex they will be lol
I am not looking forward to having to pull any guys but hey...
Will def do like you and guarantee myself some girls for next-go-round as well.
_(In my cloning experiment all my Basil plants are looking real good)_


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

good looking grow so far man. keep up the good work, You seem to be having a really easy go @ this for the first time, might have a nack for it or whatever.

oh i didnt see any pictures of clones either.....id comment and just try to give suggestions but thats hard when i cant see them tho


----------



## email468 (Apr 23, 2008)

hey toolage - glad you're taking clones. now please keep the following in mind - I have NEVER cloned! so the next bit of advice may be completely wrong... BUT - it appears you left a lot of leaves on your clones - i think (repeat: THINK) you may want to reduce the amount of green so the clone focuses on rooting first - leaves after....

but again i repeat - i have never cloned so could be wrong!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 23, 2008)

some times to much green on a clone could cause problums because its trying to root but also its trying to feed thoes leafs to at the same time


----------



## kochab (Apr 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> hey toolage - glad you're taking clones. now please keep the following in mind - I have NEVER cloned! so the next bit of advice may be completely wrong... BUT - it appears you left a lot of leaves on your clones - i think (repeat: THINK) you may want to reduce the amount of green so the clone focuses on rooting first - leaves after....
> 
> but again i repeat - i have never cloned so could be wrong!


that could be true but for whatever reason i couldent see pictures....lemme go look again and ill give my official comment i guess. *smacks head should had a v8*

ok i can see pics now b4 it wasnt loading 4 whatever reason.
Ive never used rockwool for my clones however i have heard that you don want to keep the cubes soaking wet which is what looks like your cubes are...

and It is my opinion that you have too much leaf up there on the lil buggers...
If you cant get cloning down successfully like this then try dwc cloning. its about the most fool proof method ive found, you just have to have your clones stem in the bubbling water and they root in 7-10 days.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 23, 2008)

That is tru. Ur suppose to cut the biggest blades off all leaves, usually the middle 3, it will look like a bad hair cut lmfao But it will stand up easier n wont look so droopy.

I just took another look ur fan leaves are big, U wanna cut those 5 longest parts bout half way down or more. On all the fan leaves not the new growth tho.


----------



## toolage (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your helpful information!! I did cut all the extra leaf growths on my last try on cloning. I saw a couple of success clones going without cutting them off, so I figure I'd try everything differently then my last cloning attempt. 

The rockwool on the right is still pretty damp, but the one on the right is somewhat almost dry. I try to only keep the leafs sprayed and the rockwool dry. Is it safe to cut off the extra leaf sets now??


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 23, 2008)

toolage said:


> Thank you all for your helpful information!! I did cut all the extra leaf growths on my last try on cloning. I saw a couple of success clones going without cutting them off, so I figure I'd try everything differently then my last cloning attempt.
> 
> The rockwool on the right is still pretty damp, but the one on the right is somewhat almost dry. I try to only keep the leafs sprayed and the rockwool dry. Is it safe to cut off the extra leaf sets now??


U talking about the blades right? Ya all the biggest fan blades Cut atleast half way down on all but the littest ones, also dont cut the new growth in the middle top, leave that be ;P Just the big leaves off the side of the clones.


----------



## toolage (Apr 23, 2008)

but is it safe for me to open up that biodome and cut the right now as we speak? if it's gonna kill them I dont want to do it obviouslly, but if its safe i'll go snip away right now.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 23, 2008)

toolage said:


> but is it safe for me to open up that biodome and cut the right now as we speak? if it's gonna kill them I dont want to do it obviouslly, but if its safe i'll go snip away right now.


I dont kno for sure about the actual safey. As long as you do it quick it shouldnt Matter Just left it up take one out. Cut put back. Follow again wit teh other. I did the same to mine. All mine are still alive I didnt cut them at first either. Heres a picture of what I mean bout cutting the bigger leaves. Dont cut the leave off the clone tho lmfao. I just cut that leave off my plant to show u what i mean by cutting the blades. Just cut all teh biggest blades back


----------



## toolage (Apr 23, 2008)

i just want to make sure I'm reading this right. I'm cutting the fan blades shorter, i'm not actually cutting off the side branches of the clone and just leaving the top growth right?


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 23, 2008)

toolage said:


> i just want to make sure I'm reading this right. I'm cutting the fan blades shorter, i'm not actually cutting off the side branches of the clone and just leaving the top growth right?


Exactly Usually you should cut the last side branch off before placin the clone in there. If i were you I would cut that last side branch that comes down so far off . But thats me, i havent cut a branch off like that while i was already rooting them so i'm not sure of teh effects of that one. As for the blades 7 it looks like on the fan leaves. Ya cut those blades back just like in my pic U seen it?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 23, 2008)

Looking good mate, although i've only ever cloned Salvia. When i took a cutting of Salvia i didnt remove that many leaves from the base how ever i hear it is advisable. Anyway, your grow's going great, i'll keep my fingers crossed for your clones! 

TGP


----------



## Alto (Apr 23, 2008)

yep
It lessens the plants aspiration.
What that means and why its good you will have to find out
but that is what it does lmao.


----------



## toolage (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah i'll do that right now, i'll post pics in a couple of days for an update. +rep when it lets me give ya some more! Thanks for help!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 23, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah i'll do that right now, i'll post pics in a couple of days for an update. +rep when it lets me give ya some more! Thanks for help!


No problem man!! and thanks alot!!! Hope it works out well for ya, cant wait for pictures


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 24, 2008)

well Tool the seeds that I'm getting are 50% males and 50% females but now what I wnat to find out is how can I breed my own stable strain


----------



## toolage (Apr 24, 2008)

*Clone Update *Day 4**

Well here are a couple of pictures of the clones. I cut the fan leaves back a little more, hopefully it didn't kill them.

On the clone on the left, the stem has started turning red *which is NPK defeciency*, is this a good sign that it's going to start rooting? The one on the right is starting to get red stems.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 24, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Clone Update *Day 4**
> 
> Well here are a couple of pictures of the clones. I cut the fan leaves back a little more, hopefully it didn't kill them.
> 
> On the clone on the left, the stem has started turning red *which is NPK defeciency*, is this a good sign that it's going to start rooting? The one on the right is starting to get red stems.


Well tool it looks like your clones are looking a little more lively then before keep it up


----------



## toolage (Apr 24, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> well Tool the seeds that I'm getting are 50% males and 50% females but now what I wnat to find out is how can I breed my own stable strain


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/48788-tips-breeding-dj-short.html


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 24, 2008)

toolage said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/48788-tips-breeding-dj-short.html


lol sorry Tool but I ment by breeding my own strain so bud sorry lol


----------



## toolage (Apr 24, 2008)

*Update Day 23 Flowering/62 Days from Veg*

*PH/PPM*
5.7/1500

*Temp/Humidity
*73.3/34%
Max-81.3/41%
Min-68.4/20%

*Plant Height
*3.8'

Woo, I just got out of my grow op and the smell almost kicked me back! It stinks soooo good in there, this is what I've been waiting/dreaming for!! I can start looking at the tops of all parts of my plants and they are just covered in the white hairs and they are extremely long! Should be a matter of days before buds start showing!!


----------



## toolage (Apr 24, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> lol sorry Tool but I ment by breeding my own strain so bud sorry lol


ahh word lol my b. Good luck with the breeding bro there needs to be more in the world! Thanks for the compliiments on the clones, i sure hope these live. I'd really like to get them growing so I don't have to start back over with seed!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 24, 2008)

toolage said:


> ahh word lol my b. Good luck with the breeding bro there needs to be more in the world! Thanks for the compliiments on the clones, i sure hope these live. I'd really like to get them growing so I don't have to start back over with seed!


your welcomed ^.^ , and if I can find a way to breed seeds or just make seeds in my room with out affecting the girls that I want to flower that would work out perfect


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 24, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Update Day 23 Flowering/62 Days from Veg*
> 
> *PH/PPM*
> 5.7/1500
> ...


wow she's looking awsome man, my girl is showing crystals on her leafs now =D


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 24, 2008)

good job lookin decent


----------



## toolage (Apr 24, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> wow she's looking awsome man, my girl is showing crystals on her leafs now =D


thanks bro, yeah i'm now starting to see noticible crystals on my leafs around the middle of the plant. I'm getting so excited to start seeing bud!! I returned the favor of the plant smelling like bud, so I smoked a bowl in the op with her!



jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> good job lookin decent


Hey jason!!! Thanks for stopping by bro and thanks a lot.


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

those clones look more like what i'm used to seeing - though i would probably whack that big fan leaf off too (but you should probably leave them along now and see what happens).

everything is looking real good toolage!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking good tool looking too  Damn that made me lick my lips seeing all those long leaves saying I WANNA BUD! lolol cant wait for updates. Keep up teh good work.


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

hey toolage - check out enigma's grow - Enigmas clones are huge and they were just cut - might want to hit up E's journal and check them out!

here's the journal:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/58362-riddle-me.html

and here's the clones:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/58362-riddle-me-10.html#post770464


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 24, 2008)

Well Tool I might be flowering a nother plant soon


----------



## toolage (Apr 24, 2008)

email468 said:


> those clones look more like what i'm used to seeing - though i would probably whack that big fan leaf off too (but you should probably leave them along now and see what happens).
> 
> everything is looking real good toolage!


Hey bro thanks alot, it means alot to hear that from yah! i'll be keeping ya updated!!! Thank you also for Enigmas journal, I've read it a couple of times and damn those clones are huge. Will read the whole journal when I get home from work tonight.



mmclean3 said:


> Looking good tool looking too  Damn that made me lick my lips seeing all those long leaves saying I WANNA BUD! lolol cant wait for updates. Keep up teh good work.


Lol wait till you see the first bud picture I'm about to post!!



FrostickZero said:


> Well Tool I might be flowering a nother plant soon


Sounds good bro can't wait to see it!


----------



## toolage (Apr 24, 2008)

Alright everyone, this is the *FIRST* bud on her!!! Ahh look at the cyrstals!!! WOOOOO!!


----------



## Alto (Apr 24, 2008)

very nice Toolage
cant wait now for mine lol (it will be a while yet)
plant looks nice an healthy


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 24, 2008)

fucking grats man!! looking nice cant wait to see more. Oh man I love that i can start flowering anytime i want now!!  I just wanna get a new light first. Might be another 2 weeks.


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow T 

She's looking yummy 

The clones are looking good too :d

I'll bet your really excited about getting those seeds


----------



## toolage (Apr 25, 2008)

Alto said:


> very nice Toolage
> cant wait now for mine lol (it will be a while yet)
> plant looks nice an healthy


Hey alto, time flys by when growing these babies, it's only a matter of time. Thanks for the compliments bro, always appreciated!!



mmclean3 said:


> fucking grats man!! looking nice cant wait to see more. Oh man I love that i can start flowering anytime i want now!!  I just wanna get a new light first. Might be another 2 weeks.


Thanks bro, what kind of light are you getting again??



grassgirl said:


> Wow T
> 
> She's looking yummy
> 
> ...


Hehe hey gg, thanks alot! I'm hoping these clones survive so I can just keep this going!! When I get these seeds, I might tear up a little.  xx


On another note, I'm leaving for the hydro store to pick up some more dutchmaster nutes, and to get some garden string so I can tie down the tops. I'll post pictures when I finish tying them down.

*Any tips on the best way to tie them down would be very much appreciated! Thanks!!!*


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 25, 2008)

I was actually just looking at HTGsupply.com They have some good setups for cheap. lightin ones. Anyway I was looking at either a compact unit thats all in one wit ballast included 250-400watt somewhere in that wattage level. Or i was looking at those new digital ballasts n those are only 400watts n up tho. Suppose to be brighter , less noisy, less hott, etc.. So not sure either way a HPS. Either 250 or 400. Don't kno if imma get teh ballast included in a system of teh seperate style. You got any idea?


----------



## toolage (Apr 25, 2008)

i searched around for the best deal possible. I found a guy selling one on craigslist *ebay is good too* and he was selling his Sunsystem 400w HPS only used twice for $175, I talked him down to $100. has ballast, holder, reflector, and bulb.

*edit*: pic of my light is one page 3


----------



## Alto (Apr 25, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Don't kno if imma get teh ballast included in a system of teh seperate style. You got any idea?


I ended up getting one with the ballast connected and all in one piece.
Its heavier to hang with an included ballast, but a straping young guy like yourself should be able to do it no worries.
It is a [mine] 600W HPS , and it isn't very noisy or hot.
I have been leaving the main vent fan (also cools light) off now and again for Co2 and it never has reached 90 yet.
more is always better so I would say 400 rather than 250
and a 400W HPS all in one, is usually cheaper than a separate ballast type.
there is also the 200W CFLs


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 25, 2008)

toolage said:


> i searched around for the best deal possible. I found a guy selling one on craigslist *ebay is good too* and he was selling his Sunsystem 400w HPS only used twice for $175, I talked him down to $100. has ballast, holder, reflector, and bulb.


holy shit. Ya sounds good but there are just some people you cant trust. I'd rather have it brand new n know whats happened to it. Im picky ;P


----------



## toolage (Apr 25, 2008)

totally understandable!! the conversation i had with him didn't throw any weird signs so I personally felt safe. He was a laid back 40 year old, who obviously grew tomatos. As for what he thought seeing a young guy in his 20's buying a HPS, doesn't really matter lol.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 25, 2008)

toolage said:


> totally understandable!! the conversation i had with him didn't throw any weird signs so I personally felt safe. He was a laid back 40 year old, who obviously grew tomatos. As for what he thought seeing a young guy in his 20's buying a HPS, doesn't really matter lol.


Exactly.. See that wouldnt be too bad. But HTGsupply.com is pretty cheap. Think the whole digital ballast 400 watt hps/mh system comes wit everything u need. both bulbs etc. I think 230.


----------



## Alto (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a MH "conversion" bulb burning now.
Do you know if a straight MH fixture with that type ballast is better or are they about the same?


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 25, 2008)

Alto said:


> I have a MH "conversion" bulb burning now.
> Do you know if a straight MH fixture with that type ballast is better or are they about the same?


I figured it'd be teh same? I'm not sure tho


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

conversion bulbs (it is said) are less potent than using the ballast/bulb without conversion. so a 400w MH conversion would NOT be equivalent to a 400w HPS (and vice-versa) - though i wonder if this still holds true with newer bulb technology as this info is coming from possibly dated sources.


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

toolage said:


> Hehe hey gg, thanks alot! I'm hoping these clones survive so I can just keep this going!! When I get these seeds, I might tear up a little.  xx
> 
> 
> On another note, I'm leaving for the hydro store to pick up some more dutchmaster nutes, and to get some garden string so I can tie down the tops. I'll post pictures when I finish tying them down.
> ...


 
Hey T 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for them 
Email left a comment on page 12 of my journal, he said to tie then I'm( presuming near the top) with string then tie the other end of string round a brick then you can wind the string round the brick to bend them further each day x


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> conversion bulbs (it is said) are less potent than using the ballast/bulb without conversion. so a 400w MH conversion would NOT be equivalent to a 400w HPS (and vice-versa) - though i wonder if this still holds true with newer bulb technology as this info is coming from possibly dated sources.


hrm keep very interesting indeed. Gotta look into it


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Hey T
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for them
> Email left a comment on page 12 of my journal, he said to tie then I'm( presuming near the top) with string then tie the other end of string round a brick then you can wind the string round the brick to bend them further each day x


no need to post my response! awesome


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> no need to post my response! awesome


 Hope you don't mind Email 

I just thought I'd pass your good advice on


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Hope you don't mind Email
> 
> I just thought I'd pass your good idvice on


i don't mind - in fact it is quite an ego stroke- though just a little scary knowing my advice is being repeated


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Glad to hear it 

I personally think it's good advice & all good advice is worth passing on


----------



## toolage (Apr 25, 2008)

that is very good info! I don't exactly have a brick so I'll find something that is around the same weight and size. I'm going to finish eating my lunch and start tying them down. I'll post pics as soon as I'm done, wish me luck!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 25, 2008)

good luck brotha! Peace!!!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 25, 2008)

Subscribed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

I should say that the brick idea is not my own - a fellow RIU'er suggested. unfortunately, i can not recall who.


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Goodluck T 

Hey you having anything good for lunch ?


----------



## toolage (Apr 25, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> good luck brotha! Peace!!!


Thanks bro, update coming up in minutes!



Enigma said:


> Subscribed!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey enigma! thanks for subscribing, glad to see ya joining the ride!!



email468 said:


> I should say that the brick idea is not my own - a fellow RIU'er suggested. unfortunately, i can not recall who.


Hehe, none the less, it's great information! I'm using a pretty heavy candle to hold it down which is working great!



grassgirl said:


> Goodluck T
> 
> Hey you having anything good for lunch ?


Thanks GG, lol nope just some heart-attack fast food. Making lasagna for dinner though, homemade


----------



## toolage (Apr 25, 2008)

Alright here's some pictures of my LST.​ 
I am using Hemp string to tie down the tops. I have them being held down by a pretty heavy candle, and another top is tied to a mount on the wall. I will tighten the string once a week.​ 
Let me know what yall think, and if there is anything I need to do or not need to do. Thanks everyone for your support and comments!​


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Yummy I love Lasagne 

The LSTing looks good T 
Should keep stretchette from getting burned


----------



## Alto (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah those lower branches should be able to get a lot of light too.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 25, 2008)

Lookin awesome man looking awesome ;P Glad to see all 4-5 of us peoples are having alright grows ;P


----------



## Alto (Apr 25, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Lookin awesome man looking awesome ;P Glad to see all 4-5 of us peoples are having alright grows ;P


**crosses fingers, knocks on wood**


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 25, 2008)

hahahaha man i love lst 
i did on my blueberry hash plants


----------



## toolage (Apr 26, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Yummy I love Lasagne
> 
> The LSTing looks good T
> Should keep stretchette from getting burned


haha the lasagna was good, I saved you a plate 
The lst is looking good so far i'll be posting pics when I get off work. xxx



Alto said:


> yeah those lower branches should be able to get a lot of light too.


yeah so far, they are loving the extra light. My lower branches are starting to get stronger already because of it.



mmclean3 said:


> Lookin awesome man looking awesome ;P Glad to see all 4-5 of us peoples are having alright grows ;P


Lol as alto said...knock on wood!! I'm hoping I can make it to the end without doing something stupid and ruining my harvest.



jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> hahahaha man i love lst
> i did on my blueberry hash plants


yeah bro I've been keeping up with your journal and its coming out very nice!! I'm really liking this LST, especially with this sativa, I can tell I'm going to get some nice twisted buds!!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 26, 2008)

Morning tool, So how goes it today? Any updates?


----------



## toolage (Apr 26, 2008)

going good so far, waiting to get out of work so I can take some pictures of everything. Before I came into work I peaked into the op, and the stems are curving back upwards to the light and is looking wicked sick!!! I can't wait to post em up!! Should be home in the next 5 hours or so.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 26, 2008)

toolage said:


> going good so far, waiting to get out of work so I can take some pictures of everything. Before I came into work I peaked into the op, and the stems are curving back upwards to the light and is looking wicked sick!!! I can't wait to post em up!! Should be home in the next 5 hours or so.


 Tru tru. I threw mine into 12/12 Last night at 12am. ;P W00t!! w00t!!


----------



## toolage (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh man congratulations, glad to hear you got everything lightproof. I'll check your journal out when I get home, I have to get back to "work". Take it ez bro.


----------



## toolage (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's an update of what she looks like after her LST. Enjoy!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 26, 2008)

The LST looks good.. but I'm not digging the leaves or stems.. what are the temps and RH?


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 26, 2008)

enigma...
3.5 pounds from 25 clones man
god damn


----------



## Enigma (Apr 26, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> enigma...
> 3.5 pounds from 25 clones man
> god damn


Huh?



E


----------



## babylonburn (Apr 26, 2008)

3.5 Pounds Off 25 Clones?im Confused,this Is A First Heard Of Peopleii Getting That Off Sow'n Seed But.....???


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 26, 2008)

babylonburn said:


> 3.5 Pounds Off 25 Clones?im Confused,this Is A First Heard Of Peopleii Getting That Off Sow'n Seed But.....???


getting 3.5 pounds off of 25 clones is possible


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Tool I'm about to induce flowering to 2 more house plants gonna put pics up


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 27, 2008)

She's looking good T


----------



## Alto (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah, can't wait to see that long and lanky stem fill up with nice dense buddage dude.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 27, 2008)

alto u grow weed?


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ya tool looking nice!! Cant wait to see what kinda bud its gonnna turn out to be


----------



## toolage (Apr 27, 2008)

Enigma said:


> The LST looks good.. but I'm not digging the leaves or stems.. what are the temps and RH?


hey engima!! my temp starts out at 71 usually when the lights go on, and as the day progresses the Max it has ever gotten to is 84.7. The humidity is around 20%-41%. The leaves also partially look that way because the fan is on High X's 2!



FrostickZero said:


> Hey Tool I'm about to induce flowering to 2 more house plants gonna put pics up


Sweet i'll check it out in a little bit.



grassgirl said:


> She's looking good T


Thanks gg! I hope everything goes as well as I'm hoping!



Alto said:


> yeah, can't wait to see that long and lanky stem fill up with nice dense buddage dude.


Lol they are lanky, i'm a little worried once they fatten up they are going to drop to the ground.



mmclean3 said:


> Ya tool looking nice!! Cant wait to see what kinda bud its gonnna turn out to be


lol me2!! i'm waiting patiently, it's growing slow since its a sativa, but it'll be worth it!


----------



## toolage (Apr 27, 2008)

Alright everyone here's a little update. For the clones, 1 of them is starting to die. The other clone is looking very good, in my opinion. 

A little scare happened today, the grow op got up to a little over 90 F. I'm not too positive how stressful that is to a plant, but I figure outdoors gets over 90 in some places. Any info on if thats bad or anything?? There aren't any signs of heatstress on the plant anywhere. I think I'm still going to raise my light a good 7" because it's still getting too hot even when they are about 14" away from the light.

I'm also going to have to lower the nutes in my resevoir, as I'm starting to get yellowing/orangish tips on the leaves on the plant. It's been a little tough and harsh in there lately. 

Here are a few pictures of the clones and the progressing buds through out the plant.


----------



## FatTony420 (Apr 27, 2008)

clones look clean. I need to learn now to clone


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 27, 2008)

how many days flowering are u in now


----------



## kochab (Apr 27, 2008)

just dropping in to say helloo toolage. things look good, cept for t the clone thats dying....


----------



## toolage (Apr 27, 2008)

FatTony420 said:


> clones look clean. I need to learn now to clone


hehe only 1 does, everyone was telling me it's easy, but i don't have the proper stuff to clone. I need to buy a few more products so everything is a perfect enviorment. Thanks for stopping by tony!



mmclean3 said:


> how many days flowering are u in now


Tomorrow will be day 26 or 27. She's taking her time to develope lol!



kochab said:


> just dropping in to say helloo toolage. things look good, cept for t the clone thats dying....


Hey kochab thanks for stopping by!! Lol yeah as long as I get one clone to root I'll be extremely happy!! I'm going to throw that clone out soon.


Sorry if I havent' responded to my usual other threads. Been really busy with work, but will catch up to them tomorrow morning.

Take care RIU!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 27, 2008)

toolage said:


> hey engima!! my temp starts out at 71 usually when the lights go on, and as the day progresses the Max it has ever gotten to is 84.7. The humidity is around 20%-41%. The leaves also partially look that way because the fan is on High X's 2!


 
Ahh.. it is the temps.. bring em down a bit.. the humidity looks good for flowering. Personally, I like a little higher humidity for veg than flower.. a lower RH produces more resin!





Enigma


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 27, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Ahh.. it is the temps.. bring em down a bit.. the humidity looks good for flowering. Personally, I like a little higher humidity for veg than flower.. a lower RH produces more resin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see people talking about RH but what does RH stand for?


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 27, 2008)

How much ventilation do you have in there as your leaves look heat stressed.but the plants look good though.


----------



## Alto (Apr 28, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> I see people talking about RH but what does RH stand for?


I mean my guess is:
*R*elative *H*umidity

Looking Good T, bring on the bud prOn eh?


----------



## toolage (Apr 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Ahh.. it is the temps.. bring em down a bit.. the humidity looks good for flowering. Personally, I like a little higher humidity for veg than flower.. a lower RH produces more resin!
> Enigma


Will moving the liight up help, or am I going to have to get an inline fan?



FrostickZero said:


> I see people talking about RH but what does RH stand for?


Relative Humidity



t0k3s said:


> How much ventilation do you have in there as your leaves look heat stressed.but the plants look good though.


I have 1 pc fan blowing air in, one pc fan blowing air out. I have 1 120mm blowing air in my HPS, and one 120mm blowing air out into an airduct, the airducts is leading outside of my room with another pc fan at the end of the duct helping blow air out. If you want to see a better look at the whole OP you can watch the video on Page 29 https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/58163-first-closet-cfl-grow-29.html



Alto said:


> Looking Good T, bring on the bud prOn eh?


Muahah bow chicka bow wow


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 28, 2008)

84 is too hot? HA...


----------



## toolage (Apr 28, 2008)

*Update Day 27 Flowering/66 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
Haven't had to change water yet. Only one plant and 5 gallons should last me another week.

*PH/PPM*
5.7/1500

*Temp/Humidity*
71.3/29%
Max-*91.4*/42%
Min-63.4/20%

*Plant Height*
3.4' with LST

*Raised Light*
7" inch.


The temperature is staying stready now for the most part. Raising the lights added much help to the heat problem. I also tied a string around my duct and stapled it onto the wall. The duct is higher in the air and heat can get out easier now. 

The plants are now about 18" away from the light and is much cooler at the tops of the plants. Hopefully the leaf spikes will go down now. 

Here are a few pictures of my work this morning. Hope you enjoy!!

*Picture outside of the Op*


*Bud Shot #1*


*Bud Shot #2*


*Raised Light 7 Inches*


*Plants Back in Op*


*Plant in the Op*


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking good tool! shes getting FUCKING HUGE! lmfao. anyway . Its weird my strains dont seem to be bugged by the heat here. n it gets way hotter here then in ur op.


----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Update Day 27 Flowering/66 Days from Veg*
> 
> *Nutes in Resevoir:*
> Haven't had to change water yet. Only one plant and 5 gallons should last me another week.
> ...


damn shes turned into a huge ass BEAST!
and yeah get that heat down man. Its the #1 factor in bringing down the yield.



mmclean3 said:


> Looking good tool! shes getting FUCKING HUGE! lmfao. anyway . Its weird my strains dont seem to be bugged by the heat here. n it gets way hotter here then in ur op.


and im sure that they are, much more so than you think anyways.


----------



## toolage (Apr 28, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Looking good tool! shes getting FUCKING HUGE! lmfao. anyway . Its weird my strains dont seem to be bugged by the heat here. n it gets way hotter here then in ur op.


Thanks bro, I would really try to get temps down as much as you can, I've never heard of high temps as a good thing in flowering.



kochab said:


> damn shes turned into a huge ass BEAST!
> and yeah get that heat down man. Its the #1 factor in bringing down the yield.
> and im sure that they are, much more so than you think anyways.


Yeah I feel as if I should have bigger buds then I do at this point of flowering. I dont know a very good way of getting cool air in. I guess I'll have to rig up a couple more PC fans to blow air in. What should be the ideal Temperature for flowering? Min and Max?


----------



## gangjababy (Apr 28, 2008)

put a fan on top of that canopy and lower that light!!, My air cooled 400 hps is 3 inches from the top of the plants with a fan constantly blowing on them, there is no sign of heat damage!


----------



## toolage (Apr 28, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> put a fan on top of that canopy and lower that light!!, My air cooled 400 hps is 3 inches from the top of the plants with a fan constantly blowing on them, there is no sign of heat damage!


canopy? I dont have a canopy, the title is First *Closet* CFL grow . 
and 3" away from the light!?!? I dont think I could do that with my light, when my hand is 3" away I get a suntan and it burns! I'm only using PC fans to cool my light, so it's not much power. In the next few weeks I should have enough money to get proper cooling for the light.


----------



## Alto (Apr 28, 2008)

toolage said:


> What should be the ideal Temperature for flowering? Min and Max?





Grow FAQ said:


> A humidity and temperature gauge are essential in any growroom. Daytime conditions should be 70-80 degrees without co2, 80-90 degrees with co2 until the last two weeks when daytime temps should be kept between 70-80 and co2 can be reduced to adjust for the lower metabolism. Night temperatures should be kept above 60 degrees to prevent stress. It is preferrable during flowering to have a night temperature drop of 10-20 degrees to stimulate flowering hormones and reduce stem elongation.
> 
> I find that low humidity causes stress on plants. I recommend 50-60% humidity until the final 2 weeks of flowering. At this point, the humidity should be lowered as much as possible to encourage the plant to seal and protect itself with additional resin. (I am able to get the humidity to go as low as 31%) I have been able to frost things up considerably this way. The higher humidity levels prior to final ripening reduce salt levels within the plant tissue and encourage healthy, more lush growth.


Thats what the grow FAQ says.


----------



## toolage (Apr 28, 2008)

hehe thanks alto, guess I should of looked there 

right now the lights been on for a few hours, and has been at a steady temp of 75.9 for the last 2 hours. My humidity is 29% right now but usually doesn't get to about 41% til near the lights go off. 

I can fill a container full of water and stick it in the grow op to get the humidity up. I thought high humidity was for vegetative and low humidity for flowering.


----------



## Alto (Apr 28, 2008)

toolage said:


> hehe thanks alto, guess I should of looked there
> 
> right now the lights been on for a few hours, and has been at a steady temp of 75.9 for the last 2 hours. My humidity is 29% right now but usually doesn't get to about 41% til near the lights go off.
> 
> I can fill a container full of water and stick it in the grow op to get the humidity up. I thought high humidity was for vegetative and low humidity for flowering.


Well whoever wrote that said Low RH for the "last 2 weeks" to "frost her up"
and that higher RH% before that would help flush salts (or prevent build up)

Does not seem to me your temps are way high or anything, maybe get a bit "cooler" at night if you can, so she thinks fall is on it way lol.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking amazing mate, cant wait for some good crystal shots!!!


----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

toolage said:


> hehe thanks alto, guess I should of looked there
> 
> right now the lights been on for a few hours, and has been at a steady temp of 75.9 for the last 2 hours. My humidity is 29% right now but usually doesn't get to about 41% til near the lights go off.
> 
> I can fill a container full of water and stick it in the grow op to get the humidity up. I thought high humidity was for vegetative and low humidity for flowering.


keep the humidity high until you are trying to pull every last crystal that you can outta your plants right before the chop.

and may i ask how far along your beast is into flowering? she looks to be about 2 weeks in my opinion...if shes much farther than that then you defiantly need to get that heat outta there.


----------



## toolage (Apr 28, 2008)

kochab said:


> keep the humidity high until you are trying to pull every last crystal that you can outta your plants right before the chop.
> 
> and may i ask how far along your beast is into flowering? she looks to be about 2 weeks in my opinion...if shes much farther than that then you defiantly need to get that heat outta there.


tomorrow will be the start of week 4. i was wondering if she was supposed to be this under developed this far into flowering. Something was seeming right. 

I dont know how I'm going to get the heat out of there. I'm on my lunch and looked at the temp and its at 79.2 with 29% humidity. I put a gallon of water in a milk jug and another glass that was for my blender and filled it up with water. I put it in my op a few hours ago, and still no humidity changes. Whats a good way to get my humidity from 20% to 50-60%. 

I need a better way of getting heat out of this grow op, but I'm not to sure what else I can do, without spending a lot of money.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 28, 2008)

toolage said:


> tomorrow will be the start of week 4. i was wondering if she was supposed to be this under developed this far into flowering. Something was seeming right.
> 
> I dont know how I'm going to get the heat out of there. I'm on my lunch and looked at the temp and its at 79.2 with 29% humidity. I put a gallon of water in a milk jug and another glass that was for my blender and filled it up with water. I put it in my op a few hours ago, and still no humidity changes. Whats a good way to get my humidity from 20% to 50-60%.
> 
> I need a better way of getting heat out of this grow op, but I'm not to sure what else I can do, without spending a lot of money.


if your grow room is around a place that's a bit cooler out side of that room just open the door and have a fan that moves the air out of the room


----------



## toolage (Apr 28, 2008)

that's what I'm doing right now, but I'm going to need a decent way of keeping it cool constantly incase I'm not here. I want it to stay around a steady temp of 72 and around 64 at night.


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 28, 2008)

toolage said:


> that's what I'm doing right now, but I'm going to need a decent way of keeping it cool constantly incase I'm not here. I want it to stay around a steady temp of 72 and around 64 at night.


if you can have a few intake ports close at the ground to where the air is cooler then that would be even better


----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

toolage said:


> tomorrow will be the start of week 4. i was wondering if she was supposed to be this under developed this far into flowering. Something was seeming right.


thats the thing about growing bagseed, you never know any specifics of the strain that you are growing until you've gotten to know it from your own experiences. in a way its kinda like a bitch, youve gotta fuck it a few times before your 100% sure of what it likes and what it takes to get it all the way right.



toolage said:


> I dont know how I'm going to get the heat out of there. I'm on my lunch and looked at the temp and its at 79.2 with 29% humidity. I put a gallon of water in a milk jug and another glass that was for my blender and filled it up with water. I put it in my op a few hours ago, and still no humidity changes. Whats a good way to get my humidity from 20% to 50-60%.


if its a closet that you can leave open or whatever open that mofo up and set a box fan in there blowing the heat out or if the beast can stand it reverse it around to blow cooler air inside the closet.
and as far as raising that humidity up youll need that water in a warm place where some evaporation can take place or an old trick that i used to use before i got more favorable conditions....
I used a small box fan but i suppose any fan will work, moisten a towel up (so that it wont drip into the motor of the fan etc...) and lay the towel over the fan on a setting so that it dosent blow the towel off. That should super crank your humidity levels. The smaller the droplets in the air, the more humidity there will be.


----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

toolage said:


> I want it to stay around a steady temp of 72 and around 64 at night.


 but the only way to keep perfect conditions is to spend a bit of $ and set that thing up right. in order to do that youll have to put in some ventalation, and probablly physically alter the closet. Is that something that you wanna do in order to keep using it for a while?


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 29, 2008)

toolage said:


> tomorrow will be the start of week 4. i was wondering if she was supposed to be this under developed this far into flowering. Something was seeming right.
> 
> I dont know how I'm going to get the heat out of there. I'm on my lunch and looked at the temp and its at 79.2 with 29% humidity. I put a gallon of water in a milk jug and another glass that was for my blender and filled it up with water. I put it in my op a few hours ago, and still no humidity changes. Whats a good way to get my humidity from 20% to 50-60%.
> 
> I need a better way of getting heat out of this grow op, but I'm not to sure what else I can do, without spending a lot of money.


Hey T 
As far as the flowering goes, yes I guess it could be because it's bag seed, don't forget also you took clones, maybe the plant needs a few days to repair itself ?
As for humidity mine has always only been around 21 - 26 % , during flowering you need the humidity low or the risk of bud rot increases, a higher humidity is better during veg tho.
As for the heat issue, do you have a window in the room your closets in ?
I have mine open constantly to keep my temps down, other than that I would suggest maybe putting a hole in the door to your room (easier to do than putting one in the wall) & use a fan to blow more cool air in that way.

Hope I helped you T xxxx


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 29, 2008)

looking clean tool
cheers 
jay


----------



## Alto (Apr 29, 2008)

Just give her time Toolage, like GG said you took clones so she may have lost a step
The buds will fill in with time
Not knowing what the strain is there is no real way to know flowering time
It could take longer than you might have thought
It has kinda skinny leaves indicative of strong Sativa Genes 
and Sativa matures more slowly than Indica.
Looking good tho' keep up the hard work dude.


----------



## kochab (Apr 29, 2008)

Alto said:


> Just give her time Toolage, like GG said you took clones so she may have lost a step
> The buds will fill in with time
> Not knowing what the strain is there is no real way to know flowering time
> It could take longer than you might have thought
> ...


i grew out a sativa bagseed one time that took like 16 weeks to finish. but she was pretty big like tools plant too. I try to keep mine smaller nowa days


----------



## toolage (Apr 29, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Hey T
> As far as the flowering goes, yes I guess it could be because it's bag seed, don't forget also you took clones, maybe the plant needs a few days to repair itself ?
> As for humidity mine has always only been around 21 - 26 % , during flowering you need the humidity low or the risk of bud rot increases, a higher humidity is better during veg tho.
> As for the heat issue, do you have a window in the room your closets in ?
> ...


Hey gg +rep when it allows me to again  Thanks for all your help and support! xx
I do have a window in that room, but I don't want to open it. That window is pointed right into the parking lot of the apartment complex and I don't want any light leaks from that lol. I might buy a replacement door and install it where the door is, if I do any damage to the door that is there, I'll have to pay an assload to the complex. Thank you again for that info!!



jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> looking clean tool
> cheers
> jay


Hey Jay, thanks for the compliment bro glad to see ya!!



Alto said:


> Just give her time Toolage, like GG said you took clones so she may have lost a step
> The buds will fill in with time
> Not knowing what the strain is there is no real way to know flowering time
> It could take longer than you might have thought
> ...


Yeah she's def a sativa. I was hoping for a short harvest, but I don't think that will happen. Maybe by the end of june she'll be done, instead of the 1st week of june like I was hoping. She's looking nicer and nicer everyday. The only bad thing I can say is, she has weak leafs cause when the fan blows on them they just fold over and droop.



kochab said:


> i grew out a sativa bagseed one time that took like 16 weeks to finish. but she was pretty big like tools plant too. I try to keep mine smaller nowa days


Kochab, thank you very much for all your help man its really appreciated!! I think I'm going to buy another osiclating fan, and cut a big hole around my tarp for the size of the fan and blow air out. I am also going to hook up 2 more 120mm PC fans at the bottom blowing air in. Also, as Grassgirl suggested, I will be replacing a door and cutting a hole into that and blowing air out that way.


Thank you all for your help and support, it's very much appreciated. Without everyone, this grow would be a complete failure!!


----------



## kochab (Apr 29, 2008)

toolage said:


> Kochab, thank you very much for all your help man its really appreciated!! I think I'm going to buy another osiclating fan, and cut a big hole around my tarp for the size of the fan and blow air out. I am also going to hook up 2 more 120mm PC fans at the bottom blowing air in. Also, as Grassgirl suggested, I will be replacing a door and cutting a hole into that and blowing air out that way.


np man

if your gonna cut a hole in any doors then I would do it near the top of the door and use a squirrel cage fan to pump that heat out of the top of the closet. You can add a small fan near the bottom of t he door to bring cold air in if you wish.


----------



## toolage (Apr 29, 2008)

kochab said:


> np man
> 
> if your gonna cut a hole in any doors then I would do it near the top of the door and use a squirrel cage fan to pump that heat out of the top of the closet. You can add a small fan near the bottom of t he door to bring cold air in if you wish.


squirrel cage fan?? never have heard of that lol. How big are they? I just realised that if I cut a hole in the door, it's going to be letting in a lot of light leaks at night. The door is right next to my bathroom, my bedroom and the living room which has a 100" projector which is bright as hell. So I think that might be out of the question now that I think about it. 

I have been biting the bullet and just running my ac pretty cold. It's been a steady 67-70 right now since the lights have been on. Last night it got down to 62. We'll see how badly this effects my power bill to find out if I can continue to do this.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 29, 2008)

Dude ur best bet is. If u have any kinda setup like mine,Set up a window unit in ur room . U can get a good window unit for like 100 bucks. After that put a vent tube off teh ac unit into either ur grow op or ur light. What i use also is a cool mist air humdifier. Brings temps down bout 10 degrees make humid up to 65-70 percent . Only cost about 50 bucks u fill it wit water  I dont kno how tight u are on cash. But thats only a buck 50


----------



## toolage (Apr 29, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Dude ur best bet is. If u have any kinda setup like mine,Set up a window unit in ur room . U can get a good window unit for like 100 bucks.





toolage said:


> I do have a window in that room, but I don't want to open it. That window is pointed right into the parking lot of the apartment complex and I don't want any light leaks from that lol.


If I could open that window it would make things a million times easier. This is the problem I'm dealing with, every window in my apartment points to something that could lead to suspicion that I'm growing. 

I did also just realise that the 120mm fans that are hooked up to my HPS aren't even working. Though one of the fans that are hooked up to the tarp is still blowing air out of the duct. The temps are still staying around 68-71 and my humidity is around 30%. I keep getting mixed readings that I'm supposed to have my humidity around 60-70% for flowering and others are telling me 20-30% for flowering. I'm not to sure what I'm supposed to do..


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 29, 2008)

Well ur apartment has a build in ac unit right ?


----------



## kochab (Apr 29, 2008)

toolage said:


> If I could open that window it would make things a million times easier. This is the problem I'm dealing with, every window in my apartment points to something that could lead to suspicion that I'm growing.
> 
> I did also just realise that the 120mm fans that are hooked up to my HPS aren't even working. Though one of the fans that are hooked up to the tarp is still blowing air out of the duct. The temps are still staying around 68-71 and my humidity is around 30%. I keep getting mixed readings that I'm supposed to have my humidity around 60-70% for flowering and others are telling me 20-30% for flowering. I'm not to sure what I'm supposed to do..


ive never heard or even dreamed of anyone trying to vent an hps wiht pc fans...
most people use squirrel cage fans like this one. is a rather larger more expensive unit but there are many smaller units that you can find for about $45-$60.
 *Fan*: Dayton 1210 cfm *Squirrel* *Cage* *Fan*: HY 
[SIZE=-1] DAYTON 1210 CFM *SQUIRREL* *CAGE* SHADED POLE BLOWER *FAN* WITHOUT POWER CORD. Start this puppy up and hold on to your hat. Strong and quiet. *...*
[/SIZE]
and that one youd need a flat panel with a hole in it to addapt to ducting work as well. then all the heat off your light would be sucked off the light down a tube and into the open room nearby. there wouldent be any problem with lightleaks then because it would only be that tube of ductwork coming through the door (kinda like a dryer hose sticking out the door)


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 29, 2008)

toolage said:


> Hey gg +rep when it allows me to again  Thanks for all your help and support! xx
> I do have a window in that room, but I don't want to open it. That window is pointed right into the parking lot of the apartment complex and I don't want any light leaks from that lol. I might buy a replacement door and install it where the door is, if I do any damage to the door that is there, I'll have to pay an assload to the complex. Thank you again for that info!!


Hey no probs T 
I can't give any at tho mo either grr,

Thats a bummer about the window, how about if you get a bamboo blind & screw it or pin it to the window so it doesn't flap, then just open the window while your lights are on ?
Heat issues are a real bummer, I've always suffered with them the lowest my temps go are like 74, at peak they go to around 90


----------



## toolage (Apr 29, 2008)

kochab said:


> ive never heard or even dreamed of anyone trying to vent an hps wiht pc fans...
> most people use squirrel cage fans like this one. is a rather larger more expensive unit but there are many smaller units that you can find for about $45-$60.
> *Fan*: Dayton 1210 cfm *Squirrel* *Cage* *Fan*: HY
> [SIZE=-1]DAYTON 1210 CFM *SQUIRREL* *CAGE* SHADED POLE BLOWER *FAN* WITHOUT POWER CORD. Start this puppy up and hold on to your hat. Strong and quiet. *...*[/SIZE]
> ...


ok sweet bro thanks for the heads up. My shop sells those and they are quite pricey! I will look on craigslist, ebay etc for some good deals on them. Thanks for the help and +rep when I can give more out. 



grassgirl said:


> Thats a bummer about the window, how about if you get a bamboo blind & screw it or pin it to the window so it doesn't flap, then just open the window while your lights are on ?
> Heat issues are a real bummer, I've always suffered with them the lowest my temps go are like 74, at peak they go to around 90


Well I think I've got it mostly under control right now with the AC running to like 68. I also took the fan that was blowing over my plants and faced it so it blows out of the grow op. Light has been on for close to 5 hours and the max it has gotten to is 72.3


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent 

Well done T


----------



## Alto (Apr 29, 2008)

Always knew you could do it T, never doubted.


----------



## kochab (Apr 29, 2008)

good job man, i need to get my ass off here and take some young ones outside.....
then i got to get back to cramming this ged shit so i can ake my test..
bummer. this shit is so monotonous, Id rather be working on heat issues anyday. (but then again i wish i could get back to indoor growing soon too)


----------



## Enigma (Apr 29, 2008)

toolage said:


> If I could open that window it would make things a million times easier. This is the problem I'm dealing with, every window in my apartment points to something that could lead to suspicion that I'm growing.
> 
> I did also just realise that the 120mm fans that are hooked up to my HPS aren't even working. Though one of the fans that are hooked up to the tarp is still blowing air out of the duct. The temps are still staying around 68-71 and my humidity is around 30%. I keep getting mixed readings that I'm supposed to have my humidity around 60-70% for flowering and others are telling me 20-30% for flowering. I'm not to sure what I'm supposed to do..


Windows A/C units aren't very suspicious.. but window vents are. Read up on FLIR.

Humidity for clones and seedlings = 60-70% (watch out for mould!)
Humidity for veg = 40-60%; it could be lower is you like smaller leaves for better canopy light penetration.
Humidity for flowering = 30-40%; this produces more resin. Since the air is so dry the plants produce more resin to trap in moisture.

Hope this helps, ya TOOL!



E


----------



## toolage (Apr 29, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Excellent
> 
> Well done T


Haha thank you GG, my power bill probably isn't going to be pretty. My AC turns on and off every 20 minutes lmao. 



Alto said:


> Always knew you could do it T, never doubted.


Thanks alto, your a great supporter and I'm glad to have you aboard for the ride!!!



kochab said:


> good job man, i need to get my ass off here and take some young ones outside.....
> then i got to get back to cramming this ged shit so i can ake my test..
> bummer. this shit is so monotonous, Id rather be working on heat issues anyday. (but then again i wish i could get back to indoor growing soon too)


I took my GED 6 years ago, think I was even stoned when I went and took the test. Pretty easy test man, don't stress to hard over it  When do you plan on going back to indoors?



Enigma said:


> Windows A/C units aren't very suspicious.. but window vents are. Read up on FLIR.
> 
> Humidity for clones and seedlings = 60-70% (watch out for mould!)
> Humidity for veg = 40-60%; it could be lower is you like smaller leaves for better canopy light penetration.
> ...


Thank you E that was freaking perfect info! +rep when i can add more to ya. is 20% bad or good? Most of the times its in the very low 20's and peaks near 30-40% near when the lights go off.


----------



## toolage (Apr 29, 2008)

*Update Day 28 Flowering/67 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
Added 2 Gallons Water
1.5 TB Part A
2.5 TB Part B
.5 tsp Max Flower
1tb Superthrive

*Sprayed Plants*
.5 Liter water
2tb Liquid Light
2tb Penetrator

Lightly sprayed plant till runoff. Last spray for the rest of the grow, as told by the directions.

*PH/PPM*
5.7/1550

*Temp/Humidity*
72.5/20%
Max-91.3/37%
Min-63.2/20%

*Water Schedule*
Changed to a longer watering time.

*Lights On*
On 7:15A
Off 7:40A
On 1:15P
Off 1:40P

*Lights Off*
On 7:15P
Off 7:35P
On 1:15A
Off 1:30A

*Plant Height*
3.4' with LST

*Clones*
Killed one clone today, wasn't rooting and was turning yellow. I have a picture at the bottom of my last clone. Still looks great for the most part, the top is starting to bother me just a little bit though.

*Stretch*
Her LST is coming along great and her stems are really thickening up. Her leaves are starting to droop at the tips. What could be the cause of this, any suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice tool nice man!! SHES a beauty n shes coming along nicely.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 29, 2008)

toolage said:


> Thank you E that was freaking perfect info! +rep when i can add more to ya. is 20% bad or good? Most of the times its in the very low 20's and peaks near 30-40% near when the lights go off.


You could get by with that.. but if you can get the humidity up just a tad it'd be *MY* personal preference. Not saying anything bad about your op.. just my OCD.

E


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 29, 2008)

Cmon humidifier is a small price to pay ;P Adds cold air n takes it up to 65 ish


----------



## the seedling (Apr 29, 2008)

pity shes on her own but she looks healthy nice grow nice set up good shit over all,,, what strain is she, only afew weeks left..


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 30, 2008)

Wont be long now T & she'll be covered in fat juicy buds


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 30, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Update Day 28 Flowering/67 Days from Veg*
> 
> *Nutes in Resevoir:*
> Added 2 Gallons Water
> ...


nice job with the lst man  this reminds me somethin  . the droop of some of the leafs is caused from the LST....don't worry, she'll perk back up in a day or two.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 30, 2008)

cheetah is lying
lol <3


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 30, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> cheetah is lying
> lol <3


haha lol why are you sain that man  . when i've tied my bitch the leafs get droopy and in a day they perk back up..... and CALIGROWN told me that btw.....


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (Apr 30, 2008)

lol i was kidding sexy <3


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 30, 2008)

heh, yeah i know


----------



## toolage (Apr 30, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Nice tool nice man!! SHES a beauty n shes coming along nicely.


thanks bro, she's starting to get there! I know her genetics are horrible but she's really trying her best to be the best she can be.



Enigma said:


> You could get by with that.. but if you can get the humidity up just a tad it'd be *MY* personal preference. Not saying anything bad about your op.. just my OCD.
> E


Alright cool deal, I've sat a 1 gallon milk jug near my fan. It's sitting probably about 3' off the ground. I'll check back in a few hours to see if that changed it. Thanks for the help!!



the seedling said:


> pity shes on her own but she looks healthy nice grow nice set up good shit over all,,, what strain is she, only afew weeks left..


thanks for the kind words, shes bagseed. I would hope only a few weeks left, probably more about 7 weeks or so.



grassgirl said:


> Wont be long now T & she'll be covered in fat juicy buds


I think I have dreams about it every night. Just to wake up, open up the op and just see a big fat bud dripping over because its so heavy!!!! Ahh can it be 5 weeks from now already?? LOL! Thanks GG!! xxxx



cheetah2007 said:


> nice job with the lst man  this reminds me somethin  . the droop of some of the leafs is caused from the LST....don't worry, she'll perk back up in a day or two.


Sweet, thanks for the info cheetah and your buds are beastly!! I love the way the LST is making her look, and its letting liight hit all the lower spots. I think this will make my yeild a whole lot better!!! The leaves are starting to pick back up already and she's starting to look a whole lot better!!


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just learned how to muti quote


----------



## toolage (Apr 30, 2008)

*Picture update*

Got bored so I decided to snap a few pics. Hope you enjoy!

*LST is coming along nicely!!!*


*Bud Appearing*


*Lol, Wtf?*


----------



## mmclean3 (Apr 30, 2008)

Still looking nice waiting for my lights to turn on at 12 so i CAN Look at mine . Very nice tho. Those buds are looking good. smell good?


----------



## ArtickTrix (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey tool how's it going? I love how your plants are growing, I ordered seeds and I'm wating to get them home my plants look as good as your's


----------



## Enigma (Apr 30, 2008)

Loving it!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 30, 2008)

Looking fine bro, bet theyre beginning to smell heavenly!


----------



## tech209 (Apr 30, 2008)

lookn cleannn............


----------



## FrostickZero (May 1, 2008)

Well Tool, my 5 month old girls are at the end of their life and are getting clones taken off then put into my flowering room

damn, i'm gonna miss them, my grow space is gonna look empty


----------



## Alto (May 1, 2008)

Keep up the great work Toolage.
Its only a matter of time now


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Still looking nice waiting for my lights to turn on at 12 so i CAN Look at mine . Very nice tho. Those buds are looking good. smell good?


it smells wonderful in there! I'm waiting for the lights to come back on so I can take a peek in! Only 10 more minutes!



ArtickTrix said:


> Hey tool how's it going? I love how your plants are growing, I ordered seeds and I'm wating to get them home my plants look as good as your's


Sweet bro, thanks for stopping by and thanks for the compliments!



Enigma said:


> Loving it!


And they are loving you for the compliments!!



thegigglepimp said:


> Looking fine bro, bet theyre beginning to smell heavenly!


Yes they are! Hope your plants get back to 100% TGP, i'm rootin for em!!



tech209 said:


> lookn cleannn............


Thanks for the compliments tech and thanks for stopping by!!!



FrostickZero said:


> Well Tool, my 5 month old girls are at the end of their life and are getting clones taken off then put into my flowering room
> 
> damn, i'm gonna miss them, my grow space is gonna look empty


Damn it might look empty. but your flowering room is going to have a TON of little babies flourishing!!


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

Alto said:


> Keep up the great work Toolage.
> Its only a matter of time now


Thanks bro, I'm patiently waiting!! really wiish I had a time machine


----------



## FrostickZero (May 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> it smells wonderful in there! I'm waiting for the lights to come back on so I can take a peek in! Only 10 more minutes!
> 
> 
> Sweet bro, thanks for stopping by and thanks for the compliments!
> ...


lmfao yea packed full


----------



## kochab (May 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> Thanks bro, I'm patiently waiting!! really wiish I had a time machine


you know ive caught myself saying this in the past and you just have to be more patient. Its all almost worth the reward in the end. Then its all smoked up and your waiting on the other ones to finish.lol
Its an endless cycle as long as your growing. Go ahead and get used to it.

or I can help you set up a prepetual setup like i used to do indoors...
but either way you better get used to waiting.


----------



## FrostickZero (May 1, 2008)

well Tool my friend brought over the plant I bought off of him so I have 2 plants left from the 5 plants I started out with


----------



## strictly (May 1, 2008)

Great stuff T.
I've been following you but haven't commented.
Just letting you know we're all for you.
Also, i too use a total CFl 27w 6500K full spectrum, except with organic soil.
I am so surprised it's working so well for us both.
It just started off as an experiment but now i'm totally behind it.
Actually i got the idea from Wikedwitch's posts but i'm trying to follow you too.
So little electricity, so great results.


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

kochab said:


> you know ive caught myself saying this in the past and you just have to be more patient. Its all almost worth the reward in the end. Then its all smoked up and your waiting on the other ones to finish.lol
> Its an endless cycle as long as your growing. Go ahead and get used to it.
> 
> or I can help you set up a prepetual setup like i used to do indoors...
> but either way you better get used to waiting.


yeah thats why I want my next grow to be a full success! I want enough of a harvest for me to be good for a month or so. Not really one to go a day without being buzzed. I don't mind waiting though lol I love watching these babies grow into a great plant! Knowledge is power!



FrostickZero said:


> well Tool my friend brought over the plant I bought off of him so I have 2 plants left from the 5 plants I started out with


Sweet bro can't wait to see the pics!! Let me know when you get them up!



strictly said:


> Great stuff T.
> I've been following you but haven't commented.
> Just letting you know we're all for you.
> Also, i too use a total CFl 27w 6500K full spectrum, except with organic soil.
> ...


Hey strictly! Glad to hear you've been following the journal. Thanks for your support! Yah I would like to try flowering with CFL's, but the HPS can handle more plants better. I will always stick with CFL's for veg. I like how I can manipulate the light and they are small and no heat.


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

Alright everyone a little more pictures for ya. It's day 30 in flowering. The buds are really starting to pop out around this baby. I turned the HPS for a min to take some clear pictures.

Does the droop look bad on the leaves, or is this normal??

The last one, is a wide angle shot I took of the bottom.


----------



## mmclean3 (May 1, 2008)

looking nice man. I dont think they are looking too droopy they usally do that before n after lights are turned on/off. Anyway Ya dude i'm glad ev erything is going good for you and ur girl. i'm sry that its takin her time to fill in. Hope shes not gonna turn out to be want of those 12 weekers!!


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

If it takes 12 weeks then I guess thats what it will take. I'm looking for the uppidy high. I smoke before I work and need something that is going to make me do work, not fall asleep lol. I will probably cut before most people would, my yeild will probably be effected to not let it get to that dark amber trichs but I dont want to fall asleep when I take 2 hits lol.


----------



## mmclean3 (May 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> If it takes 12 weeks then I guess thats what it will take. I'm looking for the uppidy high. I smoke before I work and need something that is going to make me do work, not fall asleep lol. I will probably cut before most people would, my yeild will probably be effected to not let it get to that dark amber trichs but I dont want to fall asleep when I take 2 hits lol.


Then ur best bet is is sativa which thank god ur plant is lmfao.. N to harvest when ur trichs are standing str8 up clear stalk, wit either crystal clear ball on top, or a blurry looking ball ontop ;P Enjoy


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Then ur best bet is is sativa which thank god ur plant is lmfao.. N to harvest when ur trichs are standing str8 up clear stalk, wit either crystal clear ball on top, or a blurry looking ball ontop ;P Enjoy


 
I've never heard that one before.

TOOL, could you test this?

Harvest some before they turn and some after?


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

I would love to be a tester! I'm going to need your help though enigma! Along as everyone's elses!!! How much can I harvest at one time with the trichs like that without hurting the plant?


----------



## mmclean3 (May 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> I would love to be a tester! I'm going to need your help though enigma! Along as everyone's elses!!! How much can I harvest at one time with the trichs like that without hurting the plant?


Can u harvest the whole plant like that if u wanted to .Take a small nug from the buttom if ur just gonna test. Most people dont harvest till the balls are amber cause they want that potent stoned high.. not an upper high!!


----------



## mmclean3 (May 1, 2008)

Here. There was a better link cause this oone is actually missing a picture of one stage. str8 up n milky, str8 up n clear, str8 up n amber, bent over n amber. Take a look just by what the trichs look like you kno what kinda high u'll get 

Trichomes

HAHA i kno what ur thinking lmfao.. its not what it looks like.. Nvm u cant actually see the link.


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> I would love to be a tester! I'm going to need your help though enigma! Along as everyone's elses!!! How much can I harvest at one time with the trichs like that without hurting the plant?


I'd start the harvest with the lowest branches first. Let the cola(s) stay in longer since they will produce the largest amount of bud.

Besides, if you remove the lower buds the plant will no longer have those to focus on and will put all of its energies into the top!



E


----------



## Alto (May 1, 2008)

All the above information is correct as far as I can tell.
What I have gathered from reading here and elsewhere
(including seed bank information)

Clear - needs some time yet, don't rush
Cloudy - Social type "up" high
Cloudy/Amber - Mixed Buzz "up" yet "body" high as well
Mostly Amber - Couch Lock (strong "body" high)
All Dark Amber - you missed harvest


----------



## mmclean3 (May 1, 2008)

here ya go brotha


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Here. There was a better link cause this oone is actually missing a picture of one stage. str8 up n milky, str8 up n clear, str8 up n amber, bent over n amber. Take a look just by what the trichs look like you kno what kinda high u'll get
> 
> Trichomes
> 
> HAHA i kno what ur thinking lmfao.. its not what it looks like.. Nvm u cant actually see the link.


I think of mushrooms when I see those pictures...what do you see, SICKO! 
lol nah im jk. Here's another reference, like enigma says : <3 sharing!! 

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/107028d1209044235-check-out-my-lady-trichome_chart1.jpg

Thanks for the info bro!!



Enigma said:


> I'd start the harvest with the lowest branches first. Let the cola(s) stay in longer since they will produce the largest amount of bud.
> 
> Besides, if you remove the lower buds the plant will no longer have those to focus on and will put all of its energies into the top!
> 
> ...


Sweet well the bottom part is extremely bushy, so that will be an awesome idea! Once those buds start filling in and looking crystally I'll harvest the bottom half. I'll leave the 2 main colas to beast up! 

I'm sure you've seen 3 colas in the pictures, but technically I only have 2. One of the ones that look like a cola is actually the very 1st branch on the bottom of the plant. It's amazing, I'll actually have to take a close up of it, it's so insane!!


----------



## Alto (May 1, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> here ya go brotha


lol, I remembered good


----------



## mmclean3 (May 1, 2008)

ya i beat ya ;P Check lower ;P


----------



## mmclean3 (May 1, 2008)

Alto said:


> lol, I remembered good


Indeed you did!!  lmfao


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> Sweet well the bottom part is extremely bushy, so that will be an awesome idea! Once those buds start filling in and looking crystally I'll harvest the bottom half. I'll leave the 2 main colas to beast up!
> 
> I'm sure you've seen 3 colas in the pictures, but technically I only have 2. One of the ones that look like a cola is actually the very 1st branch on the bottom of the plant. It's amazing, I'll actually have to take a close up of it, it's so insane!!


CFL's do like to make those ladies grow some bush down south!



LOL

I've topped two plants and fimmed another.. one plant went in four main directions while the other only went in two!

When the nutes and fan arrive it will be flower-power time!

I just hate looking at that box.. 600w of flower-power and no where to go!


----------



## mmclean3 (May 1, 2008)

lmfao enigma ur killing me wit the things u say.. lmfao


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> lmfao enigma ur killing me wit the things u say.. lmfao


I try, I try.

Nothing like a little pot-sexual-innuendo to start the day!


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> ya i beat ya ;P Check lower ;P


haha quick draw! nice to see you had it also!



Enigma said:


> CFL's do like to make those ladies grow some bush down south!


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA Dood I just spewed my drink all over my coffee table. Thank you for that great laugh haha! I'm about to go post a picture of that lower branch, its definently a sight!!



Alto said:


> Holy Crap I posted that and there were like 4 posts with pictures that beat me lmao...
> I think he will know now pretty well Hahaha


lmao we had like 4 people submitting threads all within 30 second incraments! *if thats how you spell it*


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA Dood I just spewed my drink all over my coffee table. Thank you for that great laugh haha! I'm about to go post a picture of that lower branch, its definently a sight!!


Bad ass!

Apollogies about the coffee table!

I'd love to see up her skirt!

LMFAO!


----------



## mmclean3 (May 1, 2008)

HAH u perv!! how do u do it


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> HAH u perv!! how do u do it


Check my location..


----------



## kochab (May 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> Alright everyone a little more pictures for ya. It's day 30 in flowering. The buds are really starting to pop out around this baby. I turned the HPS for a min to take some clear pictures.
> 
> Does the droop look bad on the leaves, or is this normal??
> 
> The last one, is a wide angle shot I took of the bottom.


the leaf droop dosent look bad. the only thing I see that I would be worried about would be the curling under of the edges of the leaves....but thats usually to do with watering schedules, not a big deal @ all.

shes filling in for ya man, And im glad to see it. she actually looks like shell yield a good bit, hope so as her stalks look big enough to support the weight


----------



## mmclean3 (May 1, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Check my location..


oh i've seen it lmfao!!


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

K heres the branch at the bottom of the plant that looks like a cola lol. 

*Heres the Bottom *
**


*Heres the Middle*
**


*Heres the Top*
**



*All in all its 3.6 feet long lol.*


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

kochab said:


> the leaf droop dosent look bad. the only thing I see that I would be worried about would be the curling under of the edges of the leaves....but thats usually to do with watering schedules, not a big deal @ all.
> 
> shes filling in for ya man, And im glad to see it. she actually looks like shell yield a good bit, hope so as her stalks look big enough to support the weight


Thanks for the support kochab!! You mentioned the watering schedule. Is it because it's getting used to it, or because I'm over/underwatering??


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 1, 2008)

haha fuck me strechette's a Beast!!


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

Ya shoulda been trimming the lower third by now!!!!

Peep my journal.. some pics in there with the stalks bare a 1/3 up.


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

I did I added more hydrocs so you can't really see the bottom. If I harvest that lower branch first is it going to hurt/kill the rest of the plant?


----------



## mmclean3 (May 1, 2008)

Some are even too small to harvest i have some shooting out soo far under that they arent getting any light so they are just wiltin so i cut em off for clones.


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Some are even too small to harvest i have some shooting out soo far under that they arent getting any light so they are just wiltin so i cut em off for clones.


That's what I'd do.



E


----------



## kochab (May 1, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Ya shoulda been trimming the lower third by now!!!!
> 
> Peep my journal.. some pics in there with the stalks bare a 1/3 up.


thats called lolypopping but its not really a thing that has to be done either.



toolage said:


> I did I added more hydrocs so you can't really see the bottom. If I harvest that lower branch first is it going to hurt/kill the rest of the plant?


i wouldent take anything off of it as long as it is getting good light.
and harvesting the plant in sections wont hurt it at all. in fact if they are big, then its harder for them to finish all @ one time so you can harvest in sections. I do this outdoors.



toolage said:


> Thanks for the support kochab!! You mentioned the watering schedule. Is it because it's getting used to it, or because I'm over/underwatering??


to be honest, i cant remember which one it was supposed to be over or under watering. But the beast is still looking rather healthy so i wouldent worry about it man. she looks terrific compared to what she looked like when you started this journal so that means youve come a long way. its funny how sometimes the one little fucked up plant turns out to be the best hope that you've got aint it?


by the way did you ever look into deep water culture (DWC) cloning?


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

hey bro yeah it is a trip how the worst is the best! I have looked into DWC, and am saving my moola for everything to do it. 

I did just finish cutting off very bottom branches, they were barely getting any light and haven't even formed white hairs yet and were extremely skinny. Added 1 tsp of superthrive into resevoir.


----------



## kochab (May 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> hey bro yeah it is a trip how the worst is the best! I have looked into DWC, and am saving my moola for everything to do it.
> 
> I did just finish cutting off very bottom branches, they were barely getting any light and haven't even formed white hairs yet and were extremely skinny. Added 1 tsp of superthrive into resevoir.


keep those branches mate.... i need to write you a pm and it may take a min.


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

I know I should keep them and do clones, but I've kind of given up on cloning for right now. I want to invest the proper money and get everything right before I do this again. There's something I'm not doing right because they just don't root for me.


----------



## mmclean3 (May 1, 2008)

Whats the harm of trying tho?  jsut take em cut all the branches off... leave the top shit n the new growth. cut the biggest leafs down more then half way. then recut the button of the stem where u cut it off ur plant recut it up under one of the other lil branches u just cut off of it at a 45 degree angle dip it in water hold it there for 20 seconds dip it in cloning solution leave it in there for 10 seconds put it in rockwool water rockwool. under doom spray the shitt outta the doom close dont open for a week or until u needa respray..


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> I know I should keep them and do clones, but I've kind of given up on cloning for right now. I want to invest the proper money and get everything right before I do this again. There's something I'm not doing right because they just don't root for me.


Fluoro light.

Rooting hormone at Lowe's, like $2-$3.

Plan plastic 10x20 tray.

Heat mat.

Jiffy cubes from Wal-Mart or Lowe's.

Denatured Alcohol and a exacto knife.

Keep it clean!


----------



## kochab (May 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> I know I should keep them and do clones, but I've kind of given up on cloning for right now. I want to invest the proper money and get everything right before I do this again. There's something I'm not doing right because they just don't root for me.


ell first off, I usually keep a plant JUST to clone off of. a mother plant if thats what you wish to call it...
i only give that plant nutes when it is showing a defficancy of something, and i only water that mofo when its wilting. I learned that from another user here that i mentioned to you, Kindprincess.

i think that ive been neglecting this thread because ive had so many others ive been on lately...I could have offered a bit more advice in the past. sorry man


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help and info!!! I did do clones out of the cuttings I took today. I had to do it extremely fast as I was getting ready for work as I was doing it. Not 100% on how effective I did it, as I was speed cloning lol.

I soaked the rockwool in balanced pH water (something I didn't do last time). I also cut the leaves back more then I did last time. I also shaved the bottom of the stem, something I didn't do last time. Hopefully everything will work out well. Here's a couple of pictures of everything. The one on the far right is the clone from last cutting, any comments on it?


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 1, 2008)

Fingers crossed these ones take!!


----------



## kochab (May 1, 2008)

toolage said:


> Thanks everyone for the help and info!!! I did do clones out of the cuttings I took today. I had to do it extremely fast as I was getting ready for work as I was doing it. Not 100% on how effective I did it, as I was speed cloning lol.
> 
> I soaked the rockwool in balanced pH water (something I didn't do last time). I also cut the leaves back more then I did last time. I also shaved the bottom of the stem, something I didn't do last time. Hopefully everything will work out well. Here's a couple of pictures of everything. The one on the far right is the clone from last cutting, any comments on it?


you could have clipped those branches in the centers leaving some leaves and gotten way more clones, its ot just the tops that are cloneable

and i dont see any roots on the cube of the other one just yet...id say try letting them dry out a bit more in between waterings, that encourages the plant to make more roots to find water instead of living off what you put in the rockwool.
and are you using cloning gel or hormone powder?


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

Rootech Clone Gel i know i could of gotten more clones, but unfortunantly I only had 10 minutes. I g2g back to work, be back in a few hours.


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

They look good for now.. check out Al B. Fuct's thread on cloning.. very, very informative!


----------



## mmclean3 (May 1, 2008)

They look great!! Since they more developed now meaning bigger stem. maybe it will work better for you. That last one to the right looks like one from ur last batch


----------



## Alto (May 2, 2008)

"speed cloning" lol
passes to T for a job well done.

All the Basil plants I did as practice came out great
I shaved off a good portion of the outside of the stems at the bottom
exposing the insides to the hormone.
seems to have worked very well 
They look good Toolage! now keep em in a dome thats sprayed with water for a while.


----------



## toolage (May 2, 2008)

Enigma said:


> They look good for now.. check out Al B. Fuct's thread on cloning.. very, very informative!


Thanks bro, i'll search for his thread once I get out of the op.



mmclean3 said:


> They look great!! Since they more developed now meaning bigger stem. maybe it will work better for you. That last one to the right looks like one from ur last batch


The one on the right is from my last batch 



Alto said:


> "speed cloning" lol
> passes to T for a job well done.
> 
> All the Basil plants I did as practice came out great
> ...


 passes , *should I not spray the leaves of the clones until the rockwool dries up?*


----------



## FrostickZero (May 2, 2008)

toolage said:


> Thanks bro, i'll search for his thread once I get out of the op.
> 
> 
> The one on the right is from my last batch
> ...


I mist my clone's leafs every day when they are in the green house, the jiffy pucks were almost bone dry and I gave every clone a good shot of water and in not even 30 min I have 4 cloes that have 1'' roots showing


----------



## toolage (May 2, 2008)

i could understand jiffy pucks, they dont retain water very well. My rockwool can hold water for days. So should I wait for the rockwool to dry before watering leaves again?


----------



## Alto (May 2, 2008)

Less water will cause the roots to seek out more, so I would not keep the Rockwool saturated.
_(but completely dry is not good either)_
If you spray them, and have a dome to hold that moisture in, they should develop roots rather quickly.
If you have too much water in the Rockwool, they would have no reason to stretch out looking for any.


----------



## kochab (May 2, 2008)

toolage said:


> i could understand jiffy pucks, they dont retain water very well. My rockwool can hold water for days. So should I wait for the rockwool to dry before watering leaves again?


no, You can mist the plants once or twice daily but your rockwool should NOT remail soaking wet. The dryer you can keep the rockwool the sooner roots will form. Ive also heard of people putting less water on the rockwool and just doing it more often which was supposed to had good results with.
but i dont fuck with that shit so i cant tell ya personally.


----------



## kochab (May 2, 2008)

Alto said:


> Less water will cause the roots to seek out more, so I would not keep the Rockwool saturated.
> _(but completely dry is not good either)_
> If you spray them, and have a dome to hold that moisture in, they should develop roots rather quickly.
> If you have too much water in the Rockwool, they would have no reason to stretch out looking for any.



oops sorry guys i didnt see that alto said pretty much the same thing except for using less water and using it more often.
im high forgive meh


----------



## toolage (May 2, 2008)

Alto said:


> Less water will cause the roots to seek out more, so I would not keep the Rockwool saturated.
> _(but completely dry is not good either)_
> If you spray them, and have a dome to hold that moisture in, they should develop roots rather quickly.
> If you have too much water in the Rockwool, they would have no reason to stretch out looking for any.


sweet bro, thanks for the help and support! 



kochab said:


> oops sorry guys i didnt see that alto said pretty much the same thing except for using less water and using it more often.
> im high forgive meh


lmao it's al good bro, good help is good help! Thanks for the information and as always kochab, thank you very much for your support!!

I squeeze the bottom of the rockwool and let A LOT of excess water that was just sitting there. The rockwool is still wet but no soaked. I'll have a little bit more info on the update I'm about to write up, give me about 20 minutes or so.


----------



## toolage (May 2, 2008)

*Update Day 31 Flowering/70 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
Moved up from 3/4 to Full strength
Added 6 Gallons Water
8 Tbsp 1 Tsp Flower Part A ( 124ml for Engima  )
8 Tbsp 1 Tsp Flower Part B (124ml)
1.73 tb Max Flower
3tsp of Silica
3tsp of Zone
1tsp of ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.6/1700

*Temp/Humidity*
72.5/36%
Max-91.3/46%
Min-63.2/20%

*Plant Height*
3.6' with LST

*Clones*
Clones are looking awesome. As above I said, I removed a bunch of excess water from the bottom of the rockwool. The cube is still wet but not soaken wet like it was. I sprayed the leafs of all of the clones and around the dome. Everything looks good so far, and no droop has started to occur in any of the clones.

*Stretch*
Buds are starting to appear left and right on this beast. It won't be long now until they start filling in completely and crystals form before my eyes!! Very exciting time right now. Enjoy the pictures of everything. Anyone have a prediction on how much yeild I will have??


----------



## mmclean3 (May 2, 2008)

Lookin amazin tool. I'm glad to see cloning worked out better this time for you. that way you have more getting ready to flower. U gonna throw the clones into flowering when they get rooted or veg?  Anyway what was i gonna say lmfao..  I dont kno Oh my guess on yield.. I have never harvested so i'm completely wrong probably.. but i say.. 2-4 ounces? I have no idea if thats even close to being right .I just feel like guessing tho  U should make a winner.. Gets a free 1/4 ;P


----------



## kochab (May 2, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Clones*
> Clones are looking awesome. As above I said, I removed a bunch of excess water from the bottom of the rockwool. The cube is still wet but not soaken wet like it was. I sprayed the leafs of all of the clones and around the dome. Everything looks good so far, and no droop has started to occur in any of the clones.


sounds great as hell man. I knew youd get it figured out. Not that hard when you figure out a method that works youll be able to tweek with it a little and maximize your results.



toolage said:


> *Stretch*
> Buds are starting to appear left and right on this beast. It won't be long now until they start filling in completely and crystals form before my eyes!! Very exciting time right now. Enjoy the pictures of everything. Anyone have a prediction on how much yeild I will have??


great to hear shes filling in, theres no telling what you can yield from that beast.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 3, 2008)

Tool they're looking brilliant, clones and all. Stretchette is looking massive, she may take a bit longer to mature but looks like you should get a hell of a harvest off of her!


----------



## Alto (May 3, 2008)

I have to say despite what at first looked like a skinny little girl 
has turned into an amazing woman! Plants are a lot like people that way.
The sleepers turn out looking great! 
Just check a photo of Angelina Jolie when she was 11 and you will get what I mean 
The clones look awesome as well.
I imagine myself sitting on that Rockwool like a tiny island with that
beautiful "palm tree shaped" clone blocking the mid day sun.
Magnificent work Toolage.
Yeild? Hell your only a few weeks into what looks to be long flowering and ripening.
Man I bet they take the full 12 weeks typical of Sativa.
Excellent! makes my wait easier seeing your results dude.


----------



## toolage (May 3, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Lookin amazin tool. I'm glad to see cloning worked out better this time for you. that way you have more getting ready to flower. U gonna throw the clones into flowering when they get rooted or veg?  Anyway what was i gonna say lmfao..  I dont kno Oh my guess on yield.. I have never harvested so i'm completely wrong probably.. but i say.. 2-4 ounces? I have no idea if thats even close to being right .I just feel like guessing tho  U should make a winner.. Gets a free 1/4 ;P


I will have to veg them out a little before throwing them into flowering, as my plants won't be done by the time these things root. My friend who lives in the Netherlands is going to buy me some seeds from Dutch Passion and mail them to me. Should be here by the end of the month hopefully!! I would hope for 2 ounces, but I'm guessing an ounce. Thanks for the support man!!



kochab said:


> sounds great as hell man. I knew youd get it figured out. Not that hard when you figure out a method that works youll be able to tweek with it a little and maximize your results.
> 
> great to hear shes filling in, theres no telling what you can yield from that beast.


Yeah hopefully these clones take off, gets a little upsetting to keep failing on this. Before I left the tops were starting to droop a little bit, but we'll find out tomorrow how they are. Thanks for the support and stopping by bro! 



thegigglepimp said:


> Tool they're looking brilliant, clones and all. Stretchette is looking massive, she may take a bit longer to mature but looks like you should get a hell of a harvest off of her!


Yeah it's def going to take some time to flower this beast. Def didn't think it would grow this big, but sativas are like that 



Alto said:


> I have to say despite what at first looked like a skinny little girl
> has turned into an amazing woman! Plants are a lot like people that way.
> The sleepers turn out looking great!
> Just check a photo of Angelina Jolie when she was 11 and you will get what I mean
> ...


LMFAO i looked up those pictures, and wow! Yeah it's amazing she started out as such a runt and has turn into a beast! It probably will take a full 12 weeks but will probably cut it at 9 weeks, to get that uppidy high. I also don't want to take 12 weeks because I want to do a whole reformation of that closet to make the next grow at full optimal conditions. I will take a good month to reconstruct that room into exactly what I want so I won't have to keep updating the room on a daily basis. Thanks again alt0 for all your support bro it's very much appreciated!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 3, 2008)

"but sativas are like that "

Haha i just hope mine dont mimmic strechette i wont have room for them! I dont actually know what i'd do if that happened...


----------



## toolage (May 3, 2008)

well if they start showing dominance in sativa then i'd start LST them now. It'll make it alot easier later on to keep them low and you can maintain it to be like a bonsai tree!!


----------



## mmclean3 (May 3, 2008)

toolage said:


> well if they start showing dominance in sativa then i'd start LST them now. It'll make it alot easier later on to keep them low and you can maintain it to be like a bonsai tree!!


Ha ! Lol ya my sativa is getting big.. it thank god slowed down only cause of my ph prob / nute prob / w/e lol.. But i'm scared about if she'll take off once shes healthy as can be again!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 3, 2008)

Yeah i was thinking of doing that anyway soon. My next stage is to attempt fimming which i may try tomorrow. I think i know how to do it from reading tutorials before but i;ll do some more research anyway lol especially with my luck... 

Neway keep up the good work! I cant get over strechette, and to think you contemplated cutting her down at one point! :O


----------



## Enigma (May 3, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Yeah i was thinking of doing that anyway soon. My next stage is to attempt fimming which i may try tomorrow. I think i know how to do it from reading tutorials before but i;ll do some more research anyway lol especially with my luck...
> 
> Neway keep up the good work! I cant get over strechette, and to think you contemplated cutting her down at one point! :O


Fimming is just trimming half of the leaf growth at the top node.. topping is removing it all together which in-turn forces the plant to continue growing it two to four directions instead of one. Fimming will allow one main stalk, stunting the growth of the plant.


----------



## kochab (May 4, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Fimming is just trimming half of the leaf growth at the top node.. topping is removing it all together which in-turn forces the plant to continue growing it two to four directions instead of one. Fimming will allow one main stalk, stunting the growth of the plant.


i think that you need to read up a little more on the subject. If you have done the FIM method and it only produced one stalk for you then youve done it wrong. 

Most every time I use the FIM method I can get from *4-8* shoots from that area (not just one).
and also its not just trimming the leaf growth you have to cut it in a _*U*_ shape, with the center bottom of the *U* being the center of the leafnode


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2008)

kochab said:


> i think that you need to read up a little more on the subject. If you have done the FIM method and it only produced one stalk for you then youve done it wrong.
> 
> Most every time I use the FIM method I can get from *4-8* shoots from that area (not just one).
> and also its not just trimming the leaf growth you have to cut it in a _*U*_ shape, with the center bottom of the *U* being the center of the leafnode


We must've read about the "fuck-I-missed" technique from different sources.. or maybe I just read it wrong and found a *NEW ONE!*

When I chop off the top growth I get 2-4 main stalks.. when I chop off half of the leaf growth at the top I get about 8 nodes stacked on top of each other.



E


----------



## email468 (May 4, 2008)

Enigma said:


> We must've read about the "fuck-I-missed" technique from different sources.. or maybe I just read it wrong and found a *NEW ONE!*
> 
> When I chop off the top growth I get 2-4 main stalks.. when I chop off half of the leaf growth at the top I get about 8 nodes stacked on top of each other.
> 
> ...


The "fuck-I-really-missed" technique?


----------



## Enigma (May 4, 2008)

email468 said:


> The "fuck-I-really-missed" technique?


FIRM technique.. fuck yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here and now.. a RIU and first in history!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enigma has made its mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





E


----------



## kochab (May 4, 2008)

Enigma said:


> We must've read about the "fuck-I-missed" technique from different sources.. or maybe I just read it wrong and found a *NEW ONE!*
> 
> When I chop off the top growth I get 2-4 main stalks.. when I chop off half of the leaf growth at the top I get about 8 nodes stacked on top of each other.
> 
> ...



When i use the FIM method i get a bunch of shoots coming out of the top like you are describing the results you get from topping(except i get a lot more than just topping gives).
The first time i read about it was in high times but ive found several different pieces of info on it since then.
Ill start doing a couple this way on a couple of my outdoor babies and show the results that I get.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 4, 2008)

toolage bro sorry to go on about fimming in your thread..

Kochab: shit well it appears ive done it wrong then... I didnt make a "U" shape when cutting just a straight cut. Too late now to make adjustments i would have thought as it was about 7 hours ago...


----------



## kochab (May 4, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> toolage bro sorry to go on about fimming in your thread..
> 
> Kochab: shit well it appears ive done it wrong then... I didnt make a "U" shape when cutting just a straight cut. Too late now to make adjustments i would have thought as it was about 7 hours ago...


oh damn... sometimes it still comes out with more than topping even if you dont make the cut semi-circular.....


yeah sorry bout all that toolage.....
how ya clones looking today?


----------



## toolage (May 4, 2008)

lol guys you don't have to worry about posting, was an interesting read! Give me about 20 minutes, imma go take some pics and do a daily update! Hope everyone is having a great day, I know I am


----------



## toolage (May 4, 2008)

*Update Day 32 Flowering/71 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
Added 1/4tsp ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.4/1700

*Temp/Humidity*
74.9/37%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Plant Height*
3.7' with LST

*Clones*
Rockwool is starting to lose alot of it's water. It actually looks like one of the stems that I cut off the clone is trying to grow back, kind of weird. I really think these things are going to start rooting soon. There is very little droop in the clone and the color and strength of it looks great! Let me know what you all think!

*Stretch*
What can I say but oh wow! The buds are really starting to build its way up through the stem. I walked into grow op today after work and the smell kicked me back. It reaks of some stinky skunk in that room. The temps have been very steady, starting out at 70 at the beginning, maxing out at 78, and getting down to 66 at night. Good 10 degree drop, which is recommended. Let me know what you guys think of the stinky goodness!!


----------



## kochab (May 4, 2008)

toolage said:


> lol guys you don't have to worry about posting, was an interesting read! Give me about 20 minutes, imma go take some pics and do a daily update! Hope everyone is having a great day, I know I am


my day has been going pretty good toolage, glad to hear that yours has been too, 
clones look really well mate. i think that keeping the rockwool a bit dryer seems to be helping with the droop of them.
and its great to see momma in flowering is doing so well.


----------



## toolage (May 5, 2008)

kochab said:


> my day has been going pretty good toolage, glad to hear that yours has been too,
> clones look really well mate. i think that keeping the rockwool a bit dryer seems to be helping with the droop of them.
> and its great to see momma in flowering is doing so well.


hey bro sorry for the late response lol, GTA IV has taken up most of my time. Yeah the rockwool is drying up pretty well, I should hand water it when it starts getting near bone dry right? Waiting for the lights to come back on so I can do another update should be another 30 min or so.


----------



## toolage (May 5, 2008)

*Update Day 33 Flowering/72 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
Added 1/2 Gallon Water balanced to pH 5.5 to dilute the nutes

*PH/PPM*
5.6/1600

*Temp/Humidity*
72.9/30%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Plant Height*
3.7' with LST

*Clones*
Well the clones are not looking so hot. Only one of them is still looking like a FULL survivor. 3 of the 4 are starting to get purple stems and are drooping pretty bad. The other one has a full green stem and is still sturdy and standing strong!! Will still be keeping an eye on them.

I actually found a good way to have a cheap heating pad. I pointed 4 CFL's at the bottom of the tray and its actually quite warm at the bottom. We'll see if this helps them out at all.

*Stretch*
Starting to show signs of nute burn but all in all, so far so good. Had to tie them down a little more as they were growing pretty high. This sativa just want to grow and grow and grow!! For some reason this camera isn't getting the best pictures of all of her bud shots, probably cause of the HPS. But there are so many bud sites and they are just bursting out all over the place getting bigger every day.


----------



## mmclean3 (May 5, 2008)

Looking nice. My clones gotten purp stems my fist ones. they are still alive


----------



## Alto (May 5, 2008)

Stretchette lookin' good Toolage
She is starting to fill in some
bet she is starting to smell great by now

Here  I carried that over from my thread, passes back.


----------



## kochab (May 5, 2008)

keep up the good work. Ive never had to use a heating pad by the way, mine rooted in a 50 degree room 0_o


----------



## toolage (May 5, 2008)

Well everyone, I couldn't waiit till tomorrow for this update! Those CFL's at the bottom of the humid dome I think did the trick. 1 of the 4 clones have roots coming out of the bottom and it wasn't even the best looking clone either. I'm hoping by the next 2 more days maybe even another one will root. I will be going out on wendsday to buy 3 more pots, bigger rockwool cubes, more hydrockcs, another water pump, another air stone, and some more tubes. I've decided to go hydro again, as I think I've done pretty well with it so far!! 

I also have a video for everyone. I got extremely stoned and made kind of like a little ghetto music video of my plants and my favorite band tool. I'll post it whenever it finishes uploading to photobucket! Hope you enjoy it and heres a  for everyone this fine evening!! 
I'll have pictures of the clones and plants tomorrow for the daily update.


----------



## toolage (May 5, 2008)

*Heres the new video. Enjoy!!*


----------



## mmclean3 (May 5, 2008)

Nice video, plants looking very nice it in.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 6, 2008)

Great video mate, and great news about the rooting clone! Must have been the heat! Keep up the excellent work. Cant wait to see Stretchette in 4 weeks time or so  How many days in total did you say your aiming for in flowering?


----------



## Alto (May 6, 2008)

very good
Stretchette is looking sweet dude
just a matter of waiting now are you going to flush and for how long?


----------



## kochab (May 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> Well everyone, I couldn't waiit till tomorrow for this update! Those CFL's at the bottom of the humid dome I think did the trick. 1 of the 4 clones have roots coming out of the bottom and it wasn't even the best looking clone either. I'm hoping by the next 2 more days maybe even another one will root. I will be going out on wendsday to buy 3 more pots, bigger rockwool cubes, more hydrockcs, another water pump, another air stone, and some more tubes. I've decided to go hydro again, as I think I've done pretty well with it so far!!
> 
> I also have a video for everyone. I got extremely stoned and made kind of like a little ghetto music video of my plants and my favorite band tool. I'll post it whenever it finishes uploading to photobucket! Hope you enjoy it and heres a  for everyone this fine evening!!
> I'll have pictures of the clones and plants tomorrow for the daily update.



sounds good man.  glad u finally were able to figure that shit out man, it REALLY helps to know that all your little ones are females.
And if waiting on the sativas are getting to you, you may wanna try an indica next grow, the smoke is a bit stonier, but they mature lots easier/faster



toolage said:


> *Heres the new video. Enjoy!!*


and great garden to go along with a great band too.


----------



## toolage (May 6, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Nice video, plants looking very nice it in.


hey bro thanks alot for the support! they are def smelling great!


thegigglepimp said:


> Great video mate, and great news about the rooting clone! Must have been the heat! Keep up the excellent work. Cant wait to see Stretchette in 4 weeks time or so  How many days in total did you say your aiming for in flowering?


Yeah its actual humid in that dome now. When I had them above the dome the top of the dome would be dry and a lil moist on the sides and would have to spray the dome twice a day. It just looks a whole lot better now!!


Alto said:


> very good
> Stretchette is looking sweet dude
> just a matter of waiting now are you going to flush and for how long?


Yeah bro, I'm going to start flushing at week 7 and harvest at week 9. I know it's probably too early to say that, but that's what I'm shooting for.



kochab said:


> sounds good man.  glad u finally were able to figure that shit out man, it REALLY helps to know that all your little ones are females.
> And if waiting on the sativas are getting to you, you may wanna try an indica next grow, the smoke is a bit stonier, but they mature lots easier/faster
> and great garden to go along with a great band too.


Muahha, yeah tool is by far my favorite band. They are SO amazing live, still no band has been better then them live. yeah clones are doing great and hopefully they all root. Thanks for your support bro!!


*Question:*
*Is it too late to prune my plant? There are a lot more lower branches that still aren't getting very much light, and I would like to redirect the energy to the upper part of the buds. Can I cut the lower nodes off the cola and keep the upper nodes and not harm the plant this far into flowering? Thanks RIU!*


----------



## Alto (May 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Question:*
> *Is it too late to prune my plant? There are a lot more lower branches that still aren't getting very much light, and I would like to redirect the energy to the upper part of the buds. Can I cut the lower nodes off the cola and keep the upper nodes and not harm the plant this far into flowering? Thanks RIU!*


Not sure about what that will do to the plant at this point in the game man
I was going to prune a little and FIM or Top but after reading this I decided to just let em grow...
GROWFAQ
Anyway looking good Toolage
(I saw Tool once, at a Lollapallosa I think it was, maybe like 7-8 years ago, is that possible?)
All I know is cutting your plant will stress it, and slow down the process.
Even if leaves are not getting a lot of light, the plant still uses them to store nutrients. At this point in a grow I doubt it will hurt much, and in fact do as you said re-direct growth. As for me I doubt I will cut a single blade from my kids this time around.
Maybe after I am using clones I will experiment, being I know they will be girls


----------



## kochab (May 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Question:*
> *Is it too late to prune my plant? There are a lot more lower branches that still aren't getting very much light, and I would like to redirect the energy to the upper part of the buds. Can I cut the lower nodes off the cola and keep the upper nodes and not harm the plant this far into flowering? Thanks RIU!*


I used to keep a plant growing just so that i could pick buds off and smoke them while waiting on my plants to finish because id run out of smoke through the grow. So I learned to always keep that extra one I can sacrifice for my own sanity.

So I dont think that It would hurt to go ahead and remove them if you wish. You could then TRY to root them but as far along in flowering that strechette is, I think that it would be harder to get the clones to root.
Or you could leave them to mature as much as they will, and then use them to make hash or say fuck it and smoke em too.

all up to you I think


----------



## toolage (May 6, 2008)

Alto said:


> (I saw Tool once, at a Lollapallosa I think it was, maybe like 7-8 years ago, is that possible?)
> All I know is cutting your plant will stress it, and slow down the process.
> Even if leaves are not getting a lot of light, the plant still uses them to store nutrients. At this point in a grow I doubt it will hurt much, and in fact do as you said re-direct growth. As for me I doubt I will cut a single blade from my kids this time around.
> Maybe after I am using clones I will experiment, being I know they will be girls


Yeah I'm like 90% positive they played there around that time. I'll have to look it up though lol. Yeah I don't really want to stress my plant out any more then it probably is. I really don't blame ya for not wanting to cut a leaf off, you def want to keep as little stress on your babies as you can.



kochab said:


> I used to keep a plant growing just so that i could pick buds off and smoke them while waiting on my plants to finish because id run out of smoke through the grow. So I learned to always keep that extra one I can sacrifice for my own sanity.
> 
> So I dont think that It would hurt to go ahead and remove them if you wish. You could then TRY to root them but as far along in flowering that strechette is, I think that it would be harder to get the clones to root.
> Or you could leave them to mature as much as they will, and then use them to make hash or say fuck it and smoke em too.
> ...


Yeah I think Imma go with the pick and smoke idea  Don't think I would use the clippings for clones either, they just look so winky and think at the bottom, and I have only seen maybe 2 white hairs on the tops of the branches. 

Thanks both of you guys for such a quick response. I'm about to post the daily update!


----------



## toolage (May 6, 2008)

*Update Day 34 Flowering/73 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
None to be added, still as before.

*PH/PPM*
5.5/1600

*Temp/Humidity*
76.9/38%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Plant Height*
3.9' with LST

*Clones*
Well as my previous update from last night said, I did get one of the 4 clones to root. Everything is looking great, and hopefully within the next few days will have atleast 1 more rooted. I will put these clones in veg hopefully by next week!!

*Stretch*
Smelling great and trying to grow taller! It seems like I have to tie these things down daily! I know she's sativa, but isn't there a point to where this thing just wants to stop growing vertically? It seems like she's going to get to about 6 feet, when I vegged her at 13". Not saying this growth is bad, I would just hate to have to move this light up again and get the lower branches even further away from the light. 

*Product List*
Hydrocks
Rockwool Cubes 3"
50GPH Water Pump
Air Pump
Air Stone
Tubes
3 2 gallon pots
400w Metal Halide --- that's right moving on up!!! Will be purchasing this next week!


----------



## grassgirl (May 6, 2008)

Hey T 
Sorry it's been a while since I commented x
Love the video Strechette is looking sweet 
I personally think you'll get a good yield from her - she's huge !!

Anyway how are you ?


----------



## toolage (May 6, 2008)

GG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ah how's it goin stranger 

Everythings going good, I too have been extremly busy and very much slacking on my replies to my subscriptions. But thanks for stopping in, and I hope everything with your personal time is going good!!! Hope your kids aren't wearing you out too much  xxxx


----------



## grassgirl (May 6, 2008)

Thats exactly what they're doing T lol, it's them thats keeping me away from RIU 
Back to school for the eldest tomorrow tho woohoo !!!
Yes it's all good tho 
How about you ?


----------



## toolage (May 6, 2008)

Everythings going ok, thinking about getting a dog. I have someone with a half wolf/half huskie pup for sale and i'm reallly thinking of buying the lil pup. It's either a 400w MH or a cute lil puppy. Such a hard decision!!!


----------



## mmclean3 (May 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> Everythings going ok, thinking about getting a dog. I have someone with a half wolf/half huskie pup for sale and i'm reallly thinking of buying the lil pup. It's either a 400w MH or a cute lil puppy. Such a hard decision!!!


you can get the light anytime


----------



## Alto (May 6, 2008)

I lost my best friend last September
He was 1/2 Chow 1/2 Rottie and all black with very large teeth.
LOL sure miss Tedd, but I will get another and still have the wifes pup meanwhile
Needless to say I vote for the dog


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 6, 2008)

nice alto sorry about ur dawg bro


----------



## Alto (May 6, 2008)

bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> nice alto sorry about ur dawg bro


He had a good life,
Turned out to be a tick bite and it affected his kidneys.
(Lime Disease)
They revived him twice before I told them to just let him go.
He was cremated and sits on my dresser in a nice wooden box with a lock on it.
I want a Labadoodle now 
Yoinks sorry about the hi-jack T forgot where I was.
Here- pass


----------



## toolage (May 6, 2008)

damn alto i'm sorry to hear about that. I think I will get the pup. My friends dad actually died from the same thing. A tick crawled into his ear and actually died from Lime disease. Very very sad. Thanks for your support and sorry to hear about your dog


----------



## Enigma (May 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> damn alto i'm sorry to hear about that. I think I will get the pup. My friends dad actually died from the same thing. A tick crawled into his ear and actually died from Lime disease. Very very sad. Thanks for your support and sorry to hear about your dog


Wow... that is some crazy shit.


----------



## mmclean3 (May 6, 2008)

ya some very crazy shit!


----------



## kochab (May 7, 2008)

Morning T, Hows the strechette and her all female progeny looking today?


----------



## Alto (May 7, 2008)

kochab said:


> Morning T, Hows the strechette and her all female progeny looking today?


yeah, interested people wanna know!
got some new pix?


----------



## kochab (May 7, 2008)

Alto said:


> yeah, interested people wanna know!
> got some new pix?


better hurry or well start a riot. I have this nice new pitchfork & im itchin to break it in. lol


----------



## mmclean3 (May 7, 2008)

Toolage was online late last night had to go to teh real quick to see someone, he should be around later today!! I cant wait for updates either


----------



## toolage (May 7, 2008)

Hey everyone, sorry I didn't get the updates up as soon as I'd hope  I had to go to the hospital late last night cause my nephew was just born woot! I hope you guys don't riot to hard on me  Today is the beginning of week 5. Everything looks beautiful, I'll post the update in just a minute, let me smoke a bowl!!!


----------



## toolage (May 7, 2008)

*Update Day 35 Flowering/74 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
Added 12 drops PH down

*PH/PPM*
5.4/1600

*Temp/Humidity*
74.9/32%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Plant Height*
3.10'

*Clones*
Everything looks good, still only 1 have shown roots. But, they all look healthy and green and only one has a noticible droop to the tops. I have a picture of what my setup looks like, but no pics of the clones. I don't want to open up the dome for another few hours, but will post pics of them tomorrow.

*Stretch*
I retied her in a different position. Now almost every spot of her is getting a good amount of light. The tops of the colas are starting to fill in nicely. Her bud progress is extremely slow, but I think it will make up for it in the end. The bud sizes are probably the right size considering she's a sativa and I took clones from her, right? Even though shes 5 weeks into flowering? A lot of indica growers harvest in 3 weeks but she's no where near her harvest time! But I honestly haven't seen any 100% sativa pictures of bud sizes around the same flowering time as mine. So I'm not to sure if stretchette is the right size for how long she's been flowering.


----------



## frickandfrack68 (May 7, 2008)

i like your motivation in my closet i add white 11 x 8 paper on the walls makes it brighter, and i am pretty sure you will get more growth if you put the lights on a 18 on 6 off. plants actually grow at night time. keep up the good work.


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 7, 2008)

nice grow imma be checkin in


----------



## toolage (May 7, 2008)

frickandfrack68 said:


> and i am pretty sure you will get more growth if you put the lights on a 18 on 6 off. plants actually grow at night time. keep up the good work.


Hehe thanks, but I'm actually in flowering..so 12/12 schedule will have to do.



bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> nice grow imma be checkin in


Thanks weedman glad to have ya aboard!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 7, 2008)

Looking good man! Not too sure about what they should look like at 5 weeks but she was always a late bloomer, Good things come to those who wait! And im sure she'll make you proud!!


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 7, 2008)

yeah urs is looking really good nice grow man ... have you checked mine im in the beggining of the 2nd week of flowering and my plants stretched alot due to bad lights but you should check it out


----------



## Alto (May 7, 2008)

*Stretchette* is looking sweet dude
All the space between buds will be buds at some point
remember she will see a ton of new stuff happen in the last two weeks

you will be flowering for at least 10 weeks bro
probably given her history more like 12
but the Sativa High 
are you prepared to hallucinate?


----------



## grassgirl (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations on your new Nephhew T 
I hope he & his mum are doing well 

Stretchette is looking like a beast !


----------



## grassgirl (May 7, 2008)

Just found this while googling :

*Sativas are just about the opposite of Indicas. They are tall, thin plants, with much narrower leaves and grow a lighter green in color. They grow very quickly and can reach heights of 20 feet in a single season. They originally come from Colombia, Mexico, Thailand and Southeast Asia. Once flowering has begun, they can take anywhere from 10 to 16 weeks to fully mature. Flavors range from earthy to sweet and fruity. Sativa's higher THC than CBD equals cerebral, soaring type of high, more energetic which can stimulate brain activity and may produce hallucinations.

**Sativa plants are taller, take longer to mature, have less chlorophyll and more accessory pigments (accessory pigments protect the plant from excessive sunlight). As Sativa strains have less chlorophyll than Indica they take longer to grow, mature, and require more light.
Sativa typically takes longer to germinate and flower also, and grows more gangly then Indica breeds.*

*Yield is usually lower than Indica, but is very potent. Thai Sativa grows taller and has a longer flowering period, so they are better suited for outdoors.*

*Indicas originally come from the hash producing countries of the world like Afghanistan, Morocco, and Tibet. They are short dense plants, with broad leaves and often grow a darker green. After flowering starts they will be mature in 6 to 8 weeks.*

*The buds will be thick and dense, with flavors and aromas ranging from pungent skunk to sweet and fruity. The smoke from an Indica is generally a body type stone, relaxing and laid back. Indica's higher CBD than THC equals a much heavier, sleepy type of high. Indica plants have a heavy, stony high that is relaxing and can help different medical problems.
Indica yield is usually higher than Sativa, and shorter growing season. Better for indoor growing, because they don't get as tall.*

*Indica plants are short, bushy, mature early, have more chlorophyll and less accessory pigments (accessory pigments protect the plant from excessive sunlight). As Indica strains have more chlorophyll than sativa they grow and mature faster.*

*Combining different indicas, different sativas or a combination thereof creates hybrids. The resulting hybrid strains will grow, mature and smoke in relationship to the indica/sativa percentages they end up containing.*


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 7, 2008)

nice yeah im thinkin my plants are hibryid because there tall and some skinny leaves are dark green haha a mix of both and some of my plants leaves are short and thick and some long and skinny


----------



## t0k3s (May 7, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Just found this while googling :
> 
> *Sativas are just about the opposite of Indicas. They are tall, thin plants, with much narrower leaves and grow a lighter green in color. They grow very quickly and can reach heights of 20 feet in a single season. They originally come from Colombia, Mexico, Thailand and Southeast Asia. Once flowering has begun, they can take anywhere from 10 to 16 weeks to fully mature. Flavors range from earthy to sweet and fruity. Sativa's higher THC than CBD equals cerebral, soaring type of high, more energetic which can stimulate brain activity and may produce hallucinations.
> 
> ...


The same information is in growfaq up top


----------



## kochab (May 8, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> The same information is in growfaq up top



what? where? you mean in here? GrowFAQ
(sorry i post it everywhere i can for the small guys, it helps)


----------



## toolage (May 8, 2008)

Alto said:


> *Stretchette* is looking sweet dude
> All the space between buds will be buds at some point
> remember she will see a ton of new stuff happen in the last two weeks
> 
> ...


yeah i will be cutting at 10 weeks, don't really have a choice. I will be going out of town to the Bahamas in 15 weeks and I would like to have enough time to dry and cure the plant before I head out of town. I love the sativa high, the weed this seed came out of was some very trippy weed! There was a ton of crystals and a very head high. Only 1 seed in the bag and this was her  Thanks for your support alto 



grassgirl said:


> Congratulations on your new Nephhew T
> I hope he & his mum are doing well
> 
> Stretchette is looking like a beast !


Hey GG!! xx Thanks, his name is Noah. I'll have pictures of him in the next week or so. He's so cute! Thanks for your support hun its very much appreciated! xxxx



bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> nice yeah im thinkin my plants are hibryid because there tall and some skinny leaves are dark green haha a mix of both and some of my plants leaves are short and thick and some long and skinny


That is def a good sign of a hybrid. I'm def going with hybrid seeds in the next grow. I should be getting my seeds by the end of may or early june.


----------



## toolage (May 8, 2008)

kochab said:


> what? where? you mean in here? GrowFAQ
> (sorry i post it everywhere i can for the small guys, it helps)


Growfaq rocks, I even have to be reminded to check there lmao! I've read it quite a few times and still don't remember everything from it lol.


----------



## kochab (May 8, 2008)

toolage said:


> Growfaq rocks, I even have to be reminded to check there lmao! I've read it quite a few times and still don't remember everything from it lol.


 I still use it as reference today and ive finished many grows with many plants.


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

kochab said:


> I still use it as reference today and ive finished many grows with many plants.


yep - love the FAQs - though there are parts that seem lacking and a bit outdated. We should go through them and see where improvements can be made maybe?


----------



## kochab (May 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> yep - love the FAQs - though there are parts that seem lacking and a bit outdated. We should go through them and see where improvements can be made maybe?


i suppose we could but its hard enough to get people to use it, instead of asking aimless questions as it is. should we really add more to it?

and i know youve said ya dont mind but please forgive the jabbering on ya thread toolage.


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

kochab said:


> i suppose we could but its hard enough to get people to use it, instead of asking aimless questions as it is. should we really add more to it?
> 
> and i know youve said ya dont mind but please forgive the jabbering on ya thread toolage.


true enough. i was mostly thinking on cleaning up what already exists and filling in some gaps here and there - but that would be a ton of work especially without RIU asking for it.


----------



## toolage (May 8, 2008)

kochab it's no problem i'm interested in reading all these types of things 

if you guys could keep mmclean in your prayers, if you read through the last few pages of his journal you will find out. 

mmclean, stay strong bro!


New upate coming up in the next hour.


----------



## mmclean3 (May 8, 2008)

toolage said:


> kochab it's no problem i'm interested in reading all these types of things
> 
> if you guys could keep mmclean in your prayers, if you read through the last few pages of his journal you will find out.
> 
> ...


thanks dude.. lol i'm sitting here going wwow i CANT UPDATE!! ahhhhhhhh


----------



## kochab (May 8, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> thanks dude.. lol i'm sitting here going wwow i CANT UPDATE!! ahhhhhhhh



yeah i heard the news on another thread, and was like wasnt that the guy posting in t's grow?

sorry man, hope all turns out well for you.


----------



## mmclean3 (May 8, 2008)

kochab said:


> yeah i heard the news on another thread, and was like wasnt that the guy posting in t's grow?
> 
> sorry man, hope all turns out well for you.


thanks man, i'll see how this works out in afew days, my lawyer says the warrant may be invaild, hes checking.


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> thanks man, i'll see how this works out in afew days, my lawyer says the warrant may be invaild, hes checking.


i sure hope so! good luck to you!


----------



## mmclean3 (May 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> i sure hope so! good luck to you!


thanks man, this shit sucks, they were all like, ya we've been watching u for months. I was like my oldest plant 43 days old. Nonetheless, they were quite disappointed with what they found, and knew how fucking stupid it was. They were like really, we brought 8-10 cops, 7 cop cars, 6 of which were undercover, a big truck wit a trailer ... Cmon my yard was filled wit cars n my room had soo many cops in it, i couldnt even move around.. OVERKILL


----------



## Alto (May 8, 2008)

lmao
sorry dont mean to laugh (OK I do)
I just thought to myself...
I would have had them put the clones on the trailer and all stand behind it for the newspaper photo....


----------



## mmclean3 (May 8, 2008)

Alto said:


> lmao
> sorry dont mean to laugh (OK I do)
> I just thought to myself...
> I would have had them put the clones on the trailer and all stand behind it for the newspaper photo....


My fucking point.. haha its ridiculous


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> My fucking point.. haha its ridiculous


so how did you get nabbed? did someone tip them off?


----------



## toolage (May 8, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> thanks man, this shit sucks, they were all like, ya we've been watching u for months. I was like my oldest plant 43 days old. Nonetheless, they were quite disappointed with what they found, and knew how fucking stupid it was. They were like really, we brought 8-10 cops, 7 cop cars, 6 of which were undercover, a big truck wit a trailer ... Cmon my yard was filled wit cars n my room had soo many cops in it, i couldnt even move around.. OVERKILL


lol wow i can't believe those cops are that bored to of busted, and no offense, such a small grow! I bet they felt like complete idiots when they noticed they weren't going to make money off your operation, or any weed to smoke on the way back. This def sounds like a snitch who wanted some reward money.


----------



## mmclean3 (May 8, 2008)

toolage said:


> lol wow i can't believe those cops are that bored to of busted, and no offense, such a small grow! I bet they felt like complete idiots when they noticed they weren't going to make money off your operation, or any weed to smoke on the way back. This def sounds like a snitch who wanted some reward money.


Def.. Its the waiting game now ... to see how my life is effected lol. Sucks If tho i shouldnt smoke out on bond.. I wanna.. but i'm out


----------



## toolage (May 8, 2008)

*Update Day 36 Flowering/75 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
Nothing added today

*PH/PPM*
5.5/1600

*Temp/Humidity*
77.9/43%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Plant Height*
3.4" with LST

*Clones*
Hand fed some balanced pH water to the rockwool. It was getting near bone dry on all cubes. Only fed enough water to get the cube somewhat damp. Resprayed the leafs, dome and covered it back up. Unfortunantly my camera died before I could get some pictures.

*Stretch*
Hopefully this will be her last tie down. I tied the tops down very securely and they are laying vertically about 13" away from the tops of the light. The colas should be big fatty buds by the end, in a nice lil S shape. 

*New Bowl*
Heres a little video. I got a new steamroller last night, and i've never reallly seen a piece like this. Def worth looking at!


----------



## toolage (May 8, 2008)

mmclean3 said:


> Def.. Its the waiting game now ... to see how my life is effected lol. Sucks If tho i shouldnt smoke out on bond.. I wanna.. but i'm out


damn clean i'm really sorry to hear about all of this that's going down. i'm sure this update is killing you lol. I would def lay low for quite awhile, espeically growing. Even if this shit does drop, they know who you are and that you have grown before.


----------



## mmclean3 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for ur support man!! ya i'm done wit pot until i'm established in my life, meaning , either go abck to school for a degree, or to find a job that i can get established in to make a career outta, that way i can get outta this house, i felt bad cause stupid as it all was, It was my parnets house... so basically i put them under the light too, which makes me feel like a dick. Still but maybe sometime in the future when i live on my own, and have no worries ya kno, when i have a career my life is going ok, then i might do something


----------



## toolage (May 8, 2008)

did your parents know about this operation? How the hell did you hide that if they didn't lol. I hope everything works out for the best for ya man. If you don't mind me asking, what state was this?


----------



## mmclean3 (May 8, 2008)

toolage said:


> did your parents know about this operation? How the hell did you hide that if they didn't lol. I hope everything works out for the best for ya man. If you don't mind me asking, what state was this?


No my parents didnt know. DEA found that hard to believe at first too, but once they saw the size it wasnt hard to hide, n they werent smelling yet, they weren that far along to smell.. N my parents know i smoke dank alot in my room , so they usually smell a pot smell anyway from my room. Anyway i hide it in my closet man, parents never came in here, n they did wanna talk i opened n let them in, closed the closet they ddint even notice. I do too lol i really hope so,


----------



## toolage (May 8, 2008)

Man bro I'm really sorry to hear that. Definently sounds like someone dicked you in the A. I would find out who the squirrel is and plant a kilo of yay in their car and rat them out. Hope everyting works out for ya bro, let me know how everything pans out.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 8, 2008)

i really enjoy you're movies
fantastic!
-Jason


----------



## toolage (May 8, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> i really enjoy you're movies
> fantastic!
> -Jason


Jason, hey bro how have ya been? Your grow is bad ass, I am hoping to Lst like you on my next grow! I'm glad your diggin the videos, hopefully I will keep them coming! I'm going to be doing more music video's then talking videos. I dont like my voice lol. But glad your diggin it all the same, cheers jason!


----------



## mmclean3 (May 8, 2008)

toolage said:


> Man bro I'm really sorry to hear that. Definently sounds like someone dicked you in the A. I would find out who the squirrel is and plant a kilo of yay in their car and rat them out. Hope everyting works out for ya bro, let me know how everything pans out.


def brotha, def will


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 8, 2008)

lookin good bro keep it up ill be watchin this post


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 9, 2008)

bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> lookin good bro keep it up ill be watchin this post


same here


----------



## toolage (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your support! Not much to add today, really busy and dont have that much time to do a full update. 

*15 drops of PH down added 6.3 to 5.5*

*Ph/PPM*
5.5/1600

I'm running out of bud so I'm resorting down to smoking something special I have been saving. I have been saving a nice sized bud from the seed Stretch came from. I also have saved pieces from Mary and Juana, but smoked those a couple of days ago . 

I'm going to post a picture of it before I *Roll It Up*! 


Won't be able to update for a few days, got a lot of crap going on and won't be on much. I'll get a full update in on either monday or tuesday!


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 9, 2008)

damn bro nice looking bud i woulda trimmed more leaves off if i were you but all llooks good cant wait for the updates


----------



## kochab (May 9, 2008)

bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> damn bro nice looking bud i woulda trimmed more leaves off if i were you but all llooks good cant wait for the updates


he didnt grow it....
look @ the title of the thread.
I think the bud youll get from strechette will be much better toolage, its always sweeter when you grow it yourself.


----------



## BCSKing (May 10, 2008)

wow dang I read your hole journal and damn I love your journal so far, I got the seeds I ordered and now I'm just germanating them


----------



## toolage (May 14, 2008)

Hey RIU,

Sorry I've been out for a few days and haven't been able to update. I'm now back, and wow these plants are looking AWESOME! I will have a full update later on today. I've got a bunch of shit I have to take care of, then some really nice pictures coming up for everyone!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 14, 2008)

hi tool. can't wait for da picz bro. Cheers!!!


----------



## mmclean3 (May 14, 2008)

toolage said:


> Hey RIU,
> 
> Sorry I've been out for a few days and haven't been able to update. I'm now back, and wow these plants are looking AWESOME! I will have a full update later on today. I've got a bunch of shit I have to take care of, then some really nice pictures coming up for everyone!


Cant wait to see..


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 14, 2008)

Cant wait for the update bro!! Mine are finally in flowering as well now! 

Be checking back later

Peace


----------



## Alto (May 14, 2008)

Same here
Miss your constant support in my journal.
Everything is OK, your just busy as hell with something. Right?
Looking forward to some Stretchette pix


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 14, 2008)

yeah me 2 he hasent posted in my journal either haha lets see them pics bro !!!!! post em up !!!!


----------



## kochab (May 14, 2008)

toolage said:


> Hey RIU,
> 
> Sorry I've been out for a few days and haven't been able to update. I'm now back, and wow these plants are looking AWESOME! I will have a full update later on today. I've got a bunch of shit I have to take care of, then some really nice pictures coming up for everyone!



sounds good toolage, weve missed ya bra


----------



## toolage (May 14, 2008)

Hey everyone, thanks for all your support and your welcome backs! It warms my heart to see all you dedicated subscribers  It will take me a couple of days to catch back up with all my subscriptions, so if I don't respond still for a bit, it's cause I'm busy reading . Hope you all enjoy the update, I know I've missed posting them!!! 

*Update Day 41 Flowering/80 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
13 drops of PH down

*PH/PPM*
5.3 from 6/1600

*Temp/Humidity*
76.9/32%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Plant Height*
Don't know anymore

*Clones*
Unfortunantly clones have died. Was way too busy the last 5 days and they were unatended for quite a few days. It was fun practicing, but don't think I will be doing clones until next grow.

*Stretch*
She's making the room smell wonderful! The smell hasn't gotten any where near out of control, but will have to start investing in an odor remover. Her buds are filling in slowly but surely! Hope you all enjoy the pictures, her buds are way bigger then they appear on the pictures. 

*Notes*
WIll be changing water tomorrow and re-upping the PPM to 1700. 

Will start flushing on day 56 of flowering (week  and flush for 2 weeks and will be forced to cut down at week 10.


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 14, 2008)

nice toolagew looking really amazing bro congrats your lookin good


----------



## BCSKing (May 14, 2008)

nice very nice man hope to see them to the finish


----------



## kochab (May 14, 2008)

so in other word toolage, you have 3 weeks until your gonna cut to go on your cruise or whatever?

In either regards she is looking quite lovely


----------



## t0k3s (May 14, 2008)

looks good.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 15, 2008)

Looking good mate, shes really filling out!!! Shame about the clones but can be expected if your busy! Important thing is stretchette the Giant.


----------



## daisy2687 (May 15, 2008)

Looks good mate!

It's weird to compare atvia gows vs indica grows. The plants grow and bud so diffrently


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 15, 2008)

hey tool, you may wanna check my signature man  Cheers!!!


----------



## Alto (May 15, 2008)

Stretchette has really lived up to her name brother
what a beast!
all those bud sites!
you have a definite gift for this and should use it for the good of mankind.
Heh wish you could let her naturally finish in her own good time 
but you gotta do what you gotta do.
Have you thought much about your next project yet?
Are you going to get some good genetics for the next grow?
Missed your updates and posts to my journal.
But now you are back and things are really looking great on your end.
good work!


----------



## mmclean3 (May 15, 2008)

yes looking awesome!! Making me jealous


----------



## toolage (May 15, 2008)

bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> nice toolagew looking really amazing bro congrats your lookin good


Thank you for your support weedman! Very much appreciated!



BCSKing said:


> nice very nice man hope to see them to the finish


Thanks king! I'd really like to see it to the full 12 weeks, but unfortunantly I have plans coming up that force me to cut early.



kochab said:


> so in other word toolage, you have 3 weeks until your gonna cut to go on your cruise or whatever?
> In either regards she is looking quite lovely


Today is the start of week 6. I have 2 more weeks of nutes, then 1 week 5 days of flush, then cut. Flowering time around 10 weeks. This will give me enough time to cut, trim, hang, dry, and clean up everything in the room before i bon voyage! I have a buddy whose going to cure them in jars while I'm gone, and will be ready to smoke by the time I come back!! Thanks for your support bro!!!



t0k3s said:


> looks good.


Thanks tok3s! Glad your diggin it! Thanks for the support!



thegigglepimp said:


> Looking good mate, shes really filling out!!! Shame about the clones but can be expected if your busy! Important thing is stretchette the Giant.


Thanks TGP, she's filling in more and more every day. I can't believe how big she is. The pictures can't even depict how big she really is. I have to stand on a 3 foot stool just to get a picture above her. I actually cracked open one of the rockwools and it did actually root, it just hasn't come out of the rockwool. I threw it into hydrock medium and am hand watering them. I threw them under 4 CFL's and will see what happens. Thanks for your support bro!



daisy2687 said:


> Looks good mate!
> 
> It's weird to compare atvia gows vs indica grows. The plants grow and bud so diffrently


Thanks daisy! Yeah this thing just wants to get to 20 feet tall, but I have to stop it. If I hadn't LST it it seriouslly would be about 9 feet right about now. Thanks for your support bro! 



cheetah2007 said:


> hey tool, you may wanna check my signature man  Cheers!!!


I hope my buds are as big as those, but I don't think they will be as I have to cut 2 weeks early. But I'm very happy you made it to your first harvest, CONGRATS!



Alto said:


> Stretchette has really lived up to her name brother
> what a beast!
> all those bud sites!
> you have a definite gift for this and should use it for the good of mankind.
> ...


Yeah man there around over 70 bud sites on her!!! I really appreciate the compliments man. Ever since I was a tot I always helped my mom in the garden and such, so I think I get most of my common sense from that. But I get all of my knowledge from all the info on this site and all of you helpful subscribers that have helped me out throughout this whole grow!! I can't express how grateful I am for all the help and support! I really wish I could let her finish but I really wasn't expecting it to take this long to show sex, but what can ya do? I am going to do a hydro setup for my next grow, but I am waiting for my new seeds. I won't be doing the same genetics. I have those clones growing in another room, but I really doubt they are going to survive. I am getting G13xHaze in the next 2 weeks. I will be investing some money on a new setup, self-made of course. I need to atleast be able to fit 6 plants throughout veg. I am hoping for 3 females, cause more then that for ME is just unnesscesary for personal use. I will be taking pictures of what I'm going to try and make something out of in the next couple updates. Thanks for your support alto, it feels good to be back  Take it easy brother!



mmclean3 said:


> yes looking awesome!! Making me jealous


Hey clean! how's everything going!? Sorry to make you jealous man lol. Glad to hear form yah man, it feels like it's been forever for some reason! Thanks for your support man! Take it easy!



Woo that took awhile, Thank you all for your support! Very nice to hear such nice things! 

*R I U*  ..pass!


----------



## kochab (May 15, 2008)

toolage said:


> Today is the start of week 6. I have 2 more weeks of nutes, then 1 week 5 days of flush, then cut. Flowering time around 10 weeks. This will give me enough time to cut, trim, hang, dry, and clean up everything in the room before i bon voyage!


its unfortunate that your going to have to cut early which means youll never be able to see strechette in her full glory, but I totally see why you are going too. I have had to plan trips AROUND harvest before and thats a total bitch



toolage said:


> I have a buddy whose going to cure them in jars while I'm gone, and will be ready to smoke by the time I come back!! Thanks for your support bro!!!


but THIS I would be severely worried about. Your going to trust someone else to make sure your weed dosent get moldy? Your going to trust all this hard work to him? I mean I know that some "buddies" can be reliable but I also know that lots of them can be shady or totally unreliable....

If this is somewhone who knows about your grow all along, they could be cool, or that could be what hes waiting for....

I think it would be alright to leave hanging on strings for a couple of weeks before you jar it to cure....
all your choice though.


----------



## toolage (May 15, 2008)

kochab said:


> but THIS I would be severely worried about. Your going to trust someone else to make sure your weed dosent get moldy? Your going to trust all this hard work to him? I mean I know that some "buddies" can be reliable but I also know that lots of them can be shady or totally unreliable....
> 
> If this is somewhone who knows about your grow all along, they could be cool, or that could be what hes waiting for....
> 
> ...


I'm leaving them with my roomate. he's been along the ride ever since we got the bag she came in. He's helped purchase supplies, and has read along with me. He knows what to do, and he knows what not to do. Lol and I dont think he'll jack me, I know where he lives  It will be hanging dry for a week then they will go in jars. I will be gone for a little over 2 weeks.


----------



## kochab (May 15, 2008)

toolage said:


> I'm leaving them with my roomate. he's been along the ride ever since we got the bag she came in. He's helped purchase supplies, and has read along with me. He knows what to do, and he knows what not to do. Lol and I dont think he'll jack me, I know where he lives  It will be hanging dry for a week then they will go in jars. I will be gone for a little over 2 weeks.



tell him to jar it when the stems make a snapping sound if they are bent.
open it once a day for 1-2 hours and whenever the jar is wet
if hes your roomie then run with it man, just didnt want you to get jacked or have all of strechette smoked up.


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 15, 2008)

yeah my plants are sativa aswell and im going away in july so that will only give me 10 weeks to flower too im trying to put off the trip but dont think i can so Good Luck and congrats on the progress its looking really good bro


----------



## BCSKing (May 15, 2008)

Hey Tool hope things are going awsome for you, 3 of my mango seeds have sprouted and are 3 inches tall and I just trans planted one hope it does well will be starting a journat for then soon ttyl pce


----------



## daisy2687 (May 16, 2008)

So man I must have missed some dates somewhere (I'm really baked) but how far in to flowering are you?

How many watts of flouro?

You should look at my grow journal in my sig for comparison


----------



## toolage (May 16, 2008)

bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> yeah my plants are sativa aswell and im going away in july so that will only give me 10 weeks to flower too im trying to put off the trip but dont think i can so Good Luck and congrats on the progress its looking really good bro


yeah i wanted to cut them this early also so I get the head high. I'll probably greatly reduce my yeild, but oh well it's personal stash anyways. Thanks for the support bro!



BCSKing said:


> Hey Tool hope things are going awsome for you, 3 of my mango seeds have sprouted and are 3 inches tall and I just trans planted one hope it does well will be starting a journat for then soon ttyl pce


Hey King! 
Everything's going well so far. Glad to hear about the seeds, can't wait to see the journal. Thanks for the support!!



daisy2687 said:


> So man I must have missed some dates somewhere (I'm really baked) but how far in to flowering are you?
> 
> How many watts of flouro?
> 
> You should look at my grow journal in my sig for comparison


Hey daisy, today is day 43 (6 weeks). Still have 4 more weeks to go. I'm not using any kind of fluroscent anymore. I got a great deal on an HPS and I'm using a 400w. Thanks for the questions, and your support!! I'll check out your journal, I have A LOT of catching up to do!!

Alright update in just a few. Here's a sample picture while you wait.

*Yes that is 1 plant LOL! She's HUGE!!! *


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 16, 2008)

yeah man i think im gonna make the trip cuz i like the head high as well and i think 2 weeks earleir than 12 wont hurt .... by the way you see my journal latley the buds are coming along nicely ... congrats on your grow bro


----------



## toolage (May 16, 2008)

*Update Day 43 Flowering/82 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
Slowly reducing amount of nutes to get ready for flushing.
Added 5 Gallons Water
4 Tbsp Flower Part A
5 Tbsp Flower Part B
1.73 tb Max Flower
3tsp of Silica
3tsp of Zone
1.25tsp of ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.4/1500

*Temp/Humidity*
77.9/47%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Plant Height*
Don't know anymore

*Stretch*
Just take a look at the pictures lol. She's beasting up. As I said before the pictures can't really depict how big she really is. I don't even know what I would of done if Mary and Juana were female. I don't think I would of even had room for them. Stretch is taking up damn near the whole closet. Needless to say, next grow, I will be flowering much sooner and at a smaller height. She might also be getting huge because I flowered her before her maturity, but not 100% sure if its that or cause she's a sativa lol.


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

she certainly looks like a sativa ... looking good!


----------



## t0k3s (May 16, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Update Day 43 Flowering/82 Days from Veg*
> 
> *Nutes in Resevoir:*
> Slowly reducing amount of nutes to get ready for flushing.
> ...


looks good,Sativas get huge...so flowering around a foot is ideal..cause it will end up around 2-3 feet instead of like 4-5 or 6 feet.


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 16, 2008)

damn bro thats amazing looking really good bro i hope mine look half as good as urs congrats bro


----------



## kochab (May 16, 2008)

still looking fire toolage. keep it up bra, then axe da bitch


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 16, 2008)

Looking gooood mate! I think even with an early cut your still going to get a good harvest from her  Like you said if you still had mary and juana as females you'd have a proper jungle in that closet!!!!! You'd need a HPS per plant at that size haha


----------



## t0k3s (May 16, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Looking gooood mate! I think even with an early cut your still going to get a good harvest from her  Like you said if you still had mary and juana as females you'd have a proper jungle in that closet!!!!! You'd need a HPS per plant at that size haha


still got like 5-6 weeks till those are even close to finishing.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 17, 2008)

looks good tool...as usual  Cheers!!!


----------



## Alto (May 17, 2008)

She is filling in so nicely 
Man it is hard to believe that is just one plant.
Great work brother, I bet it smells wonderful in there.


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 17, 2008)

i know alto i look at it all the time and it looks like 2 or 3 haha tool your doing great bro keep it up


----------



## toolage (May 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> she certainly looks like a sativa ... looking good!


hey email! thanks alot, she's definently a beast! I really think this sativa is going to be quite generous on yeild, even though i'm cutting her early. Thanks for the support brother!



bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> damn bro thats amazing looking really good bro i hope mine look half as good as urs congrats bro


Thanks man, a 400w HPS, does amazing work. I don't think I will ever go back to CFL's. Except maybe for veg.



kochab said:


> still looking fire toolage. keep it up bra, then axe da bitch


hey kochab, thanks for the support. Make a trip down here when it finishes to try it out 



thegigglepimp said:


> Looking gooood mate! I think even with an early cut your still going to get a good harvest from her  Like you said if you still had mary and juana as females you'd have a proper jungle in that closet!!!!! You'd need a HPS per plant at that size haha


Yeah man there's no way I would of been able to keep all 3 plants in there. God, I don't even want to imagine if all 3 would of been sativas. It definently would of been a grow room and not grow closet. None the less it's working out well and tying her down is definently helping out with yeild. Thanks for support bro!



t0k3s said:


> still got like 5-6 weeks till those are even close to finishing.


I should be done in less then 4 weeks. They are already almost done filling in, maybe another week before it's done filling. I would really like to hold on for maybe atleast 11 weeks, but I also want the head high and not couch lock high. 



cheetah2007 said:


> looks good tool...as usual  Cheers!!!


Thanks cheetah!! How much longer you gotta dry your stuff for?



Alto said:


> She is filling in so nicely
> Man it is hard to believe that is just one plant.
> Great work brother, I bet it smells wonderful in there.


I know man, it's insane looking! Pictures don't even describe the size of her! It definently smells wonderful in there, I'm very suprised it doesn't leak out of the room, but it's holding up quite well. I'm sure it's going to straight reak of goodness in the next few weeks. Thanks for your support brother, it's always appreciated. I should be less busy coming up very soon!!



bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> i know alto i look at it all the time and it looks like 2 or 3 haha tool your doing great bro keep it up


Thanks weedman! Sorry I still haven't had a chance to keep up with the journal, shouldn't be long before I'm caught up. Again, thanks for the support bates, it's reallly appreciated!!!


Ok No full detail update today, but I do have a bunch of pictures. Unfortunantly my camera is starting to shit out AGAIN! I'm going out in the next week and a half to buy an SLR, screw this digi camera bs. But here is what I took today.


----------



## toolage (May 17, 2008)

*Day 44 Flowering*


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Yea, definitely looks like a sativa..

Way to GROW bro!


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 17, 2008)

damn bro that jungle is fuckin crazyyyy!!!


----------



## BCSKing (May 17, 2008)

looking awsome man sorry wasn't home so I had to catch up on the reading, now I'm going back to my new PS3 =D


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 18, 2008)

haha i cant get over her! Her root mass must be massive! Keep it up man, that harvest is going to be well worth the extra wait!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 18, 2008)

hey how many cfls' are u using?
im sure u explained it
i just cant find it cuase im super stoned and lazy


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 18, 2008)

ur cfls emit red light
are u using high pressure sodium?


----------



## Alto (May 18, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> ur cfls emit red light


He was using blue CFLs for vegging'


jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> are u using high pressure sodium?


He is now, I believe its 400W with that EyE Hortilux "super" 55000 lumin output bulb.
I only know that because its like mine.


----------



## toolage (May 18, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, definitely looks like a sativa..
> 
> Way to GROW bro!


haha thanks grnman, i've put alot of work into her. She's definently going to pay off.


bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> damn bro that jungle is fuckin crazyyyy!!!


Everytime I go into the closet, I play "Welcome to the Jungle"...not really but it's a good thought. 



BCSKing said:


> looking awsome man sorry wasn't home so I had to catch up on the reading, now I'm going back to my new PS3 =D


Haha you got rockband? We should play. Or GTA IV.



thegigglepimp said:


> haha i cant get over her! Her root mass must be massive! Keep it up man, that harvest is going to be well worth the extra wait!


I'm hoping her roots don't get too out of control. It's nnot even but a gallon and a half pot. But her roots are managing quite well. Only 4 more weeks!!



jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> ur cfls emit red light
> are u using high pressure sodium?


Alot cleared it up the best, I'm using the exact bulb for flowering and I used 8 26w 6500K for vegging.



Alto said:


> He was using blue CFLs for vegging'
> 
> He is now, I believe its 400W with that EyE Hortilux "super" 55000 lumin output bulb.
> I only know that because its like mine.


The bulb is such a good one. I bought 2 extras for backup!!! 


Thanks all for your support!! Picture update, still no details right now. I've been keeping them in my written journal and will post them all later.


----------



## toolage (May 18, 2008)

*Day 45 Flowering Pictures*


----------



## kochab (May 18, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Day 45 Flowering Pictures*



dats a bad beetch man....


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 18, 2008)

damn bro the jungle keeps growing and growing congrats b


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 19, 2008)

wow niicee shes filling in well!! The next four weeks are going to see so much change in her  Cant wait lol


----------



## grassgirl (May 19, 2008)

Hey T 
She's looking good 
Sorry I aint been around my dam comps been down 
1 of my ladies is ready for the chop now bty


----------



## BCSKing (May 19, 2008)

Snapp man she's looking awsome, might order some Haze this month =D gonna have 5 strains once I order some Haze.

PS - I bought GTA IV and Need For Speed ProStreet


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 21, 2008)

Hey T hope everythings alright! Cant wait for an update


----------



## toolage (May 21, 2008)

Hey RIU, i had an emergency which I had to attend to. I now have to go to out of town for a couple of weeks to deal with it. This will be my last post until harvest unfortunantly. I want to thank everyone for your support, but I will not be leaving forever. The plants are at day 50, and I wanted to start flushing in 6 days. Unfortunantly, I don't think I willl be able to flush this early. The buds just aren't really biig, and crystals haven't even really started forming on the leafs. I really think this atleast a 12 weeker. I cancelled my cruise for this emergency, so I will be growing it out the full 12 weeks, to make sure it has proper time. I will be back as soon as possible everyone, sorry about my absense! Have a good one everyone!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 21, 2008)

hey tool! take care brotha.Peace!!! Cheers!!! Cheetah


----------



## mmclean3 (May 21, 2008)

toolage said:


> Hey RIU, i had an emergency which I had to attend to. I now have to go to out of town for a couple of weeks to deal with it. This will be my last post until harvest unfortunantly. I want to thank everyone for your support, but I will not be leaving forever. The plants are at day 50, and I wanted to start flushing in 6 days. Unfortunantly, I don't think I willl be able to flush this early. The buds just aren't really biig, and crystals haven't even really started forming on the leafs. I really think this atleast a 12 weeker. I cancelled my cruise for this emergency, so I will be growing it out the full 12 weeks, to make sure it has proper time. I will be back as soon as possible everyone, sorry about my absense! Have a good one everyone!!!


Hey tool! Sorry I havent been around much, teh whole getting busted thing kinda kills it ha. Anyway man shes loooking great, and i cant wait to see waht she looks like done!! Sorry to hear about ur emergency, also about the fact of canceling ur cruises. I also had a cancel my trip outta country cause of this shit! ARG!#% So i feel ya. Hope all works out well for you and that ur back soon man!!. Glad to hear you atleast can let ur girl grown as long as she has to.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 21, 2008)

Take care T i Really hope everything is ok! Speak to you when you get back good luck!


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 21, 2008)

hope your alright bro look forward to your return my journal wont be the same without your posts


----------



## t0k3s (May 21, 2008)

now he might get homesick from rollitup


----------



## w0bi (May 25, 2008)

hey tool, just checking in, cait wait to see how she looks when u get back


----------



## Alto (May 25, 2008)

w0bi said:


> hey tool, just checking in, can't wait to see how she looks when u get back


Yep just checking in
hope all is going well


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (May 25, 2008)

yeah man hope everything is going alright for you bro


----------



## toolage (May 26, 2008)

Hey RIU!!!

IM BAAAACCCCKK!!!! 2 updates coming up in a few minutes. Thank all for your support, I have missed this place very much! Now lets get back on track. I just got me a new Canon Rebel Xti SLR.. So get ready for some nice quality pictures!!!


----------



## toolage (May 26, 2008)

*Update Day 55 Flowering/94 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
Upped nutes to full strength
Added 6 Gallons Water
8 Tbsp Flower Part A
9 Tbsp Flower Part B
1.73 tb Max Flower
3tsp of Silica
3tsp of Zone
1.25tsp of ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.4/1700

*Temp/Humidity*
72.7/38%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Plant Height*
Don't know anymore

*Stretch*
buds are really starting to fill in. Crystals haven't started forming on the leafs yet, but the buds are looking almost purple! this is a very exciting time!!


----------



## toolage (May 26, 2008)

*Update Day 56 Flowering/95 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
Added 1/4 tps PH Down

*PH/PPM*
5.5/1700

*Temp/Humidity*
74.9/40%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Stretch*
Took some piictures with the lights off. It's looking very well!!! Enjoy!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 26, 2008)

Mate theyre looking great! Fuck i mean SHE is looking great lol i cant believe thats one plant! How many weeks left due reckon roughly! I cant wait to see her in all her glory! Going to be a hell of a harvest!


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

glad you're back in action toolage! enjoy the camera - i picked up a canon recently myself and love it! I got the 20D.

anyway -welcome back and your plant is looking good!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 26, 2008)

email468 said:


> glad you're back in action toolage! enjoy the camera - i picked up a canon recently myself and love it! I got the 20D.
> 
> anyway -welcome back and your plant is looking good!


a friend of mine have 20D . it's killah


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> a friend of mine have 20D . it's killah


i have no complaints! but i'm no pro photographer


----------



## toolage (May 26, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Mate theyre looking great! Fuck i mean SHE is looking great lol i cant believe thats one plant! How many weeks left due reckon roughly! I cant wait to see her in all her glory! Going to be a hell of a harvest!


haha hey bro, thanks alot. Yeah I'm suprised they look as good as they do, considering they are bagseed. Especially as crappy as she did look at the very beginning of the grow. It's just amazing what these nutes have been doing and what a little TLC will do. Thank you for your support TGP, I'm definently ready for harvest. I'm going to start flushing in 2 weeks. Tomorrow will be the start of week 8. I will finish it out at 12 weeks.



email468 said:


> glad you're back in action toolage! enjoy the camera - i picked up a canon recently myself and love it! I got the 20D.
> anyway -welcome back and your plant is looking good!


Hey email! It feels good to be back in action  I am really diggin this camera. I'm still trying all the little program settings to take some nice closeups. I'm starting to get the hang of it, I am going to post a few more pictures. I'm getting a little trigger happy with the camera! Thanks for the compliments also email, I'm really excited about all of this! Thanks for the support!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 26, 2008)

Is it just me or can i see some dusting to the leaves???


----------



## kochab (May 26, 2008)

toolage said:


> I'm going to start flushing in 2 weeks. Tomorrow will be the start of week 8. I will finish it out at 12 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a little trigger happy with the camera!


we dont mind trigger happy when it comes to pictures toolage.
Glad to hear that youl have the chance to see what she can fully do now Instead of having to chop early. I believe that you will be much MUCH happier with the smoke doing it that way.


----------



## toolage (May 26, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Is it just me or can i see some dusting to the leaves???


dust? I hope not lol. I thought those were crystals. I can barely see them with the naked eye, so I'm assuming they are crystals. Those are hella macro shots and zoomed in like crazy lol. 



kochab said:


> we dont mind trigger happy when it comes to pictures toolage.
> Glad to hear that youl have the chance to see what she can fully do now Instead of having to chop early. I believe that you will be much MUCH happier with the smoke doing it that way.


Yeah I really am glad I can now grow them all the way out to the full 12 weeks. I'm reallly excited to see what I yeild. This is all personal stash, so hopefully it will last me quite a bit of time. Thanks for your support bro, it's good to be back!!!


----------



## w0bi (May 26, 2008)

TOOL!! welcome back man!! Its been too long!! Way too long , glad to see things are still looking fab for you my friend!! This is my new nick btw. This is clean ;P Anyway, i hope all keeps looking good, cant wait for more updates, when i find anything out about my lawyer/situation, illl def update you.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 26, 2008)

haha yeah man i meant crystals!  New cameras good mate!


----------



## kochab (May 26, 2008)

toolage said:


> Yeah I really am glad I can now grow them all the way out to the full 12 weeks. I'm reallly excited to see what I yeild. This is all personal stash, so hopefully it will last me quite a bit of time. Thanks for your support bro, it's good to be back!!!


Ill be happy to see what you end up with in the end. If you are going to start a second grow then you may as well get it off the ground and started soon after you finish this one (or perhaps before this one is finished?).
If your just growing for personal though I wouldn't be making my plants that big...Its an inconvenience to me, just much easier to raise several smaller plants and you obviously have the opportunity and experience now.

Ive always run out of weed quicker when I have a sativa stash for some reason so I usually grow an indica and sativa strain as well. Indica's finish earlier so I have a harvest of it a bit faster than my Sativa's will finish.
Im supposed to have some lowryders on the way from a buddy out of country so I hope that they make it, if they do Ill have an way earlier harvest before the indicas this year, possibly 2.
planning is important in this game toolage....so whats the future plans after this grow brotha?


----------



## grassgirl (May 26, 2008)

Hey T 

Wow 
What a BEAST 

She's a beast, your doing some great work there, keep it up xxxxx


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

toolage CHEEERS Man 
sorry i havnt stopped by in a while 
how u been bro?

and grassgirl. whatsup bitch?


----------



## Alto (May 26, 2008)

Man she looks great
filling in real well, its only a matter of time now
Glad to see you back, hope everything is OK


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 27, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> and grassgirl. whatsup bitch?


LOL ................ u almost kill me jason  rofl . I've fall on the floor man


----------



## toolage (May 27, 2008)

w0bi said:


> TOOL!! welcome back man!! Its been too long!! Way too long , glad to see things are still looking fab for you my friend!! This is my new nick btw. This is clean ;P Anyway, i hope all keeps looking good, cant wait for more updates, when i find anything out about my lawyer/situation, illl def update you.


clean, whats up bro!? Thanks for the cmopliments bro, I should be updating almost everyday again, like I was before. i hope everythings going ok with you in the real life. Take it easy brother!



thegigglepimp said:


> haha yeah man i meant crystals!  New cameras good mate!


Haha word man, thanks a lot. I'm liking it A LOT! I find myself taking pictures of the most random shit just to take a picture lmao.



kochab said:


> Ill be happy to see what you end up with in the end. If you are going to start a second grow then you may as well get it off the ground and started soon after you finish this one (or perhaps before this one is finished?).
> If your just growing for personal though I wouldn't be making my plants that big...Its an inconvenience to me, just much easier to raise several smaller plants and you obviously have the opportunity and experience now.
> 
> Ive always run out of weed quicker when I have a sativa stash for some reason so I usually grow an indica and sativa strain as well. Indica's finish earlier so I have a harvest of it a bit faster than my Sativa's will finish.
> ...


Hey brother, glad you ask. My next grow I will still only be doing 3 plants. Anymore then 3 plants for me is overkill. I will definently be doing an indica next grow. I am still going to keep the same setup I have, I'm just going to have a lot more toys this time. I'lll post a list when I finish harvesting of everything I am gonna be getting for the next grow. I am going to be growing G13xHaze for my next grow.



grassgirl said:


> Hey T
> 
> Wow
> What a BEAST
> ...


GG xx!! Hey babe, hope everything is going well with you! I'm sure you have been just as busy as I have. Congratulations on your harvest, and harvest pictures. I still have to respond to them but they are looking FAB! thanks for your support!! 



jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> toolage CHEEERS Man
> sorry i havnt stopped by in a while
> how u been bro?


Jason! Wasup bro? Yeah man I've been out for a while so not a whole lot! got me a new camera and shit and just going Bud porn happy!!! Haha thanks for stopping by brother! BTW, your plants are fucking out of this world!!



Alto said:


> Man she looks great
> filling in real well, its only a matter of time now
> Glad to see you back, hope everything is OK


Hey bro, yeah everything is fine with the emergency I had, or else I'd still be there for another 8 more days. Family can be so difficult sometimes lmao! But yeah her buds are filling in more and more everyday. There are some buds on the plants that have completely filled in and are just getting more and more dense everyday, unfortunantly I can't get my camera in a good position to take a good pic of them. But thanks for your support brother, I will be keeping the updates coming!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 27, 2008)

Hey man how weird i was thinking of growing a G13 Haze for my next grow lol but that'll be a while off possibly September time. Good to have you back mate!


----------



## toolage (May 27, 2008)

*Update Day 57 Flowering/96 Days from Veg*

*Nutes in Resevoir:*
none

*PH/PPM*
5.6/1700

*Temp/Humidity*
71.9/38%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Stretch*
Nothing much to add besides, shes a fucking beast! I've never seen a plant of this size with my own eyes. I can only imagine how big it would be if I didn't tie them down. Here's a few pics.


----------



## w0bi (May 27, 2008)

Looking fucking amazing as always tool, thats how we roll man! HA, ur doing a great job with this what once looks like a skinny stretched plant  Now shes a fucking jungle in ur closet man hahah!! Anyway ya shits going alright here, i mean i'm playing the waiting game, so i mostly forget what actually happeened, until later. Getting 7500 together for my lawyer, still waiting for good news, doesnt go quite as fast as the shows


----------



## toolage (May 27, 2008)

w0bi said:


> Looking fucking amazing as always tool, thats how we roll man! HA, ur doing a great job with this what once looks like a skinny stretched plant  Now shes a fucking jungle in ur closet man hahah!! Anyway ya shits going alright here, i mean i'm playing the waiting game, so i mostly forget what actually happeened, until later. Getting 7500 together for my lawyer, still waiting for good news, doesnt go quite as fast as the shows


Thanks man yeah shes growing like a beast. That waiting game must suck! How much longer till your court date? You can get $7500 a lot easier then you think. Banks hand out loans like candy for situations like this!! Go get a personal loan, you might get hit with a little higher of an interest then you would want. But you'll get your money in a timely manner! Hope everything goes ok with it bro, and to let you know, my offer still stands.


----------



## w0bi (May 27, 2008)

toolage said:


> Thanks man yeah shes growing like a beast. That waiting game must suck! How much longer till your court date? You can get $7500 a lot easier then you think. Banks hand out loans like candy for situations like this!! Go get a personal loan, you might get hit with a little higher of an interest then you would want. But you'll get your money in a timely manner! Hope everything goes ok with it bro, and to let you know, my offer still stands.


Always appericated man!! Ur a great friend  . Ya thats where i'm getting my money from is my local credit union. I'm not sure of the interest yet, i want my fucking lawyer to call me to tell me he found out teh warrant was invalid. Man i'd fucking shit myself i'd be soo happy!! LOL anyway *passes  to tool* Yo man I might just let you kno after all this shit is taken care of n i'm done wit w/e punishment it may be if any at all, just to get teh fuck away from it all. Thanks soo much , not many people are that giving. Man ur plant makes me sad hahah, she looks massive, i cant wait to see the smoke you pull from her man!! My cherry tomatoes are coming along nicely  lol


----------



## Alto (May 27, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Nutes in Resevoir:*
> * none*
> 
> *PH/PPM*
> 5.6/*1700*


Man thats awfully hard water you got there Toolage.
But Stretchette sure seems to like it!


----------



## kochab (May 27, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Update Day 57 Flowering/96 Days from Veg*
> 
> *Nutes in Resevoir:*
> none
> ...


looking more beautiful everyday now. Shes really bulking up nicely...


----------



## toolage (May 27, 2008)

w0bi said:


> Always appericated man!! Ur a great friend  . Ya thats where i'm getting my money from is my local credit union. I'm not sure of the interest yet, i want my fucking lawyer to call me to tell me he found out teh warrant was invalid. Man i'd fucking shit myself i'd be soo happy!! LOL anyway *passes  to tool* Yo man I might just let you kno after all this shit is taken care of n i'm done wit w/e punishment it may be if any at all, just to get teh fuck away from it all. Thanks soo much , not many people are that giving. Man ur plant makes me sad hahah, she looks massive, i cant wait to see the smoke you pull from her man!! My cherry tomatoes are coming along nicely  lol


haha np man, just hit me up if ya ever get the time. I'm hoping for ya everything goes well! We can only hope the system will work for you. Prayers are with ya bro!!



Alto said:


> Man thats awfully hard water you got there Toolage.
> But Stretchette sure seems to like it!


Yeah it is very hard. But she wasn't bulking up that much so I'm only giving her this much for the next 5 days. Then I will start bringing down the ppm down to 1400 for 2 weeks. Then I will flush with balanced ph water for the next 2 weeks, maybe shorter if she looks ready. I figure it might stress the plant if I go from high PPM to just water, so I'm going to slowly take down the PPM to the day it starts to be flushed. But she definently loves Dutchmaster nutes. They gaurantee a 40% bigger yeild, and it sure does look like it lol!

edit: I think I get what you mean. My water isn't actually 1700ppm by itself. It's that with the nutrients in there. When I post Nutes in Resevoir, i mean stuff I add that day. There are still nutes in my resevoir. I'm not to sure if thats what you were directing, but I think thats the way I re-read it lmao!  so high!



kochab said:


> looking more beautiful everyday now. Shes really bulking up nicely...


Yeah bro she really is. I wish I could get my next grow off the ground, but I don't want to start anything until I have everything perfect in the op. 

More pictures below.


----------



## toolage (May 27, 2008)

More *Bud Pr0n* with the lights off for a couple of minutes!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 27, 2008)

Pics keep getting better n better haha how tall do you reckon she is now man? If she was grown outdoors in perfect environment i hate to think how big she'd get!


----------



## Alto (May 27, 2008)

yeah dude was just teasing (I'm in a joker mood this morning)
It said None for nutes and PPM1700 is what I was gettin at lol

Yeah better to ween her from the nutes your right.
although I doubt stress is a problem at this point

Are you going to use the Dutch Masters Flush (whatever it is?)
[edit] I just looked at their site and they dont make a "flushing" agent that I can see.[edit]

I was going to maybe try the *Van de Zwaan Drip Clean* next grow.
It kinda flushes extra nutes during the entire grow almost eliminating flushing at the end other than maybe a week of just water.
In fact I just decided to use their products for my entire next grow. lol

Meanwhile I think I will use a flush of some sort (General Hydroponics FloraKleen) most likely.
Keeping to ALL GH nutrients and supplements this time around.


----------



## w0bi (May 27, 2008)

dude shes looking beautiful man  AHHH i'm jealous lmfao !#@% arg ,i 'm smoknig some fire tho lol


----------



## toolage (May 28, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Pics keep getting better n better haha how tall do you reckon she is now man? If she was grown outdoors in perfect environment i hate to think how big she'd get!


She'd probably be 12 feet tall if she was outside lmao. Right now she's probably 4 feet tall. If she wasn't tied down it'd be close to 7 feet, maybe more. I'm definently expecting over an ounce on her lol.



Alto said:


> Yeah better to ween her from the nutes your right.
> although I doubt stress is a problem at this point
> 
> I was going to maybe try the *Van de Zwaan Drip Clean* next grow.
> ...


Thanks for that helpful info alto. I'm definently going to pick up some of that FloraKleen. You said stress isn't much of an issue at this point. Is there a part of growing where you can basically not make it hermie. I know there is no light leaks intruding the grow op, but I do turn the lights off for a couple of minutes to take these pictures. I'm not to sure if that will make it hermie, but I don't interupt the dark period just the light period.



w0bi said:


> dude shes looking beautiful man  AHHH i'm jealous lmfao !#@% arg ,i 'm smoknig some fire tho lol


hell yeah bro, i got some fire myself.  passes. Hopefuly I won't have to worry about purchasing from sketchy dealers once I'm done with this crop!


----------



## w0bi (May 28, 2008)

exactly  lol


----------



## toolage (May 28, 2008)

*Update Day 58 Flowering/97 Days from Veg*

*Nutes Added in Resevoir:*
13 drops Ph Down

*PH/PPM*
5.3/1700

*Temp/Humidity*
73.9/30%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Stretch*
She's doing good, I haven't had to tie her down for awhile. I think she has finally stopped growth and is focusing all of her energy on bud growth. 

*Notes*
Will be changing water in 3 more days and changin the ppm down to 1500.


----------



## w0bi (May 28, 2008)

Wow they are coming along nicely, day by day, you can just see the difference. MmMm Looks soo good!  lol great job man. I've been keepin myself busy with my cherry tomatoes, peppers, n other lil plants I have started taking care of, even some palm tree thingys in my yard. I got that loan for my lawyer from my credit union yesterday man, sending it today I Think. Hope for teh best wit this shit, well defkeep u updated. I'll be here supporting till I can finally grow again, or join you n help u out lmfao  Great job so far on this grow, and i'm sure ur others will be just as good, if not better.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 28, 2008)

Looking gooooood T! Hows she smelling?!


----------



## toolage (May 28, 2008)

w0bi said:


> Wow they are coming along nicely, day by day, you can just see the difference. MmMm Looks soo good!  lol great job man. I've been keepin myself busy with my cherry tomatoes, peppers, n other lil plants I have started taking care of, even some palm tree thingys in my yard. I got that loan for my lawyer from my credit union yesterday man, sending it today I Think. Hope for teh best wit this shit, well defkeep u updated. I'll be here supporting till I can finally grow again, or join you n help u out lmfao  Great job so far on this grow, and i'm sure ur others will be just as good, if not better.


Thanks for the compliments and support! 

yeah man best of luck to you with everything, sucks it had to come down to a loan.

I should be getting my 5 Northern Lights feminised seeds in the next 7 days. I will start germing hopefully in the next 3 weeks.



thegigglepimp said:


> Looking gooooood T! Hows she smelling?!


Thanks bro I love waking up every morning to see how much they have progressed!!! They are smelling wonderful. It's amazing how the smell is staying mainly in the closet. I figured it would be reaking out the whole room but it's not. 

I should have another picture update in the next few hours, stay tuned!


----------



## kochab (May 28, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Update Day 58 Flowering/97 Days from Veg*
> 
> *Nutes Added in Resevoir:*
> 13 drops Ph Down
> ...


you and her are doing a great job toolage. keep it up. I was thinking when I saw these pictures that you could definatly take the pics from your updates and make some kinda slide show with them and see MAJOR improvement between each of them, when someone right after you updated said something about that. lol
Arent you sooo much happier now that your gonna be able to see her run her full flower, I know canceling the cruise sucks but @ least now u get something for it.


----------



## toolage (May 28, 2008)

kochab said:


> you and her are doing a great job toolage. keep it up. I was thinking when I saw these pictures that you could definatly take the pics from your updates and make some kinda slide show with them and see MAJOR improvement between each of them, when someone right after you updated said something about that. lol
> Arent you sooo much happier now that your gonna be able to see her run her full flower, I know canceling the cruise sucks but @ least now u get something for it.


haha yeah thegigglepimp did that in his journal as well. I think when I get some more free time I'll definently make that. I am definently excited about letting her grow out, but it's ok about the cruise I'm going to Vegas soon enough. Thanks for your support Kochab!! I have a question coming up!


----------



## toolage (May 28, 2008)

Alright, I've decided to go ahead and change the water today while I have time. I will be going out of town this weekend and won't be back till Monday. So, I wanted to make sure that water levels wouldn't get too low while I'm gone.

Before I add water in my resevoir, I was wanting to ask a question. There are a bunch of lower branches that aren't getting that much light. The bud's are very small and I was wondering if it was safe to cut them off. There are probably about 5-8 small branches that I would like to cut off and maybe 1 of them is a decent sized branch, but it's at the very bottom.

I have a picture below that has 2 of the bigger branches circled. Any input on whether it is safe to cut these off would be appreciated. I don't want to put them under too much stress, or even make them go hermie at this point. Thanks alot everyone!!


----------



## kochab (May 28, 2008)

toolage said:


> Alright, I've decided to go ahead and change the water today while I have time. I will be going out of town this weekend and won't be back till Monday. So, I wanted to make sure that water levels wouldn't get too low while I'm gone.
> 
> Before I add water in my resevoir, I was wanting to ask a question. There are a bunch of lower branches that aren't getting that much light. The bud's are very small and I was wondering if it was safe to cut them off. There are probably about 5-8 small branches that I would like to cut off and maybe 1 of them is a decent sized branch, but it's at the very bottom.
> 
> I have a picture below that has 2 of the bigger branches circled. Any input on whether it is safe to cut these off would be appreciated. I don't want to put them under too much stress, or even make them go hermie at this point. Thanks alot everyone!!


I used to run out of smoke half way through my grows all the time. so I would keep one plant above what I wanted my harvest so that I could chop that girl up and smoke her bit by bit if I ran out. The only had 2 hermies my whole grow carrear and neither of them were any of the 100 "live smoke" plants that ive raised. Ive found no evidence to say that the cutting of limbs causes hermies.

Light during dark period is 90% the cause of hermies from all my reading and watching grows on here or any other cannabis forum. The other 10% i would say are true genetic hermies(which cant be helped sometimes it just happens) or due to some type of torture from nutrients.

I say you can wack em with no problem but i dont see much reason too other than to crate some more airflow, but that dosent seem to be a problem looking @ your girl. just my opinion though..
be easy bra, glad I might be able to help out


----------



## kochab (May 28, 2008)

[SIZE=1 said:


> *wolfensan* [/SIZE]] Originally Posted by *wolfensan*
> _my dad use to tell me if i added pepper to the water my buds would be speckled_


I thought when I first saw that that you had written that. I was thinking Omg I hope he didnt do that.....I thought he was smarter....
so relieved when I noticed that it was quoted from someone else. lol


----------



## toolage (May 28, 2008)

kochab said:


> I say you can wack em with no problem but i dont see much reason too other than to crate some more airflow, but that dosent seem to be a problem looking @ your girl. just my opinion though..
> be easy bra, glad I might be able to help out


Hey man, yeah I cut down probably 7 small branches and 1 decent sized branch. Not even going to really try and dry it out and smoke it. The buds are just too small to make it really worth anything. Thanks for the quick response.



kochab said:


> I thought when I first saw that that you had written that. I was thinking Omg I hope he didnt do that.....I thought he was smarter....
> so relieved when I noticed that it was quoted from someone else. lol


LMAO! hell nah, when I read that I was laughing so hard. There are just some things I read on here that make me laugh. It was definently worth quoting in my sig lmao!


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

Damn Tool nice girls , she looks really healthy =D , been watching sorry for no comments but I did get a PS3 and GTA IV and NFS ProStreet , but looking for some help and I wanted to know if I can use Thrive-B1 and Kick Start for my seedlings


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 29, 2008)

hey FZ how ya bin, dude? i was thinking for your dissapearing today man !!! honestly! Cheers!


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hey FZ how ya bin, dude? i was thinking for your dissapearing today man !!! honestly! Cheers!


been busy in the garden whent to the Mud Bogs , got pics and vids , should find a place to post em lol , been playing on my PS3 , and had to deal with the massive head stress my flowering plants had , lost 3 but saved the huge one lol , put em back into veg though , lost most of my 400 clones cuz I got told they were sold and the guy backed down -.- , but I have BC Mango and ordering some Nl , and just bought a notehr timer , 1,000 Jiffy pucks , Kick Start (dk if I can use it for seedlings that just have a tap root , Thrive-B1 (dk if I can use that for seedlings either, 4 15w CFL Day Light (finaly found the right bulbs , changed em out and its bright as heck now and bought an 8 oz of Rootech , and a nother power bar.

PS - I also bought 12 rechargable batteries for my camra so if I don't have any chagred then there's a problum


----------



## Alto (May 29, 2008)

I doubt at this point you need to worry
Those branches would not have produced much anyway
and if it gives the plant less to tend to (other than those great looking buds) it should be a good thing.
I have been taking off the yellowing leaves once they look like there are no more stored nutes in them myself.
I keep a fan blowing at the base of the plants as well for air.
I noticed that you have no hairs turning brown at all yet.
Yoinks! Sativa mature slow.
Stretchett is looking prime now tho dude
such great work you are doing.


----------



## kochab (May 29, 2008)

toolage said:


> Hey man, yeah I cut down probably 7 small branches and 1 decent sized branch. Not even going to really try and dry it out and smoke it. The buds are just too small to make it really worth anything. Thanks for the quick response.


he he it dosent look like it would even be a bowl load anyways. lol
But strechetete looks like she is starting to bulk up some crystals so it wont be long....




toolage said:


> LMAO! hell nah, when I read that I was laughing so hard. There are just some things I read on here that make me laugh. It was definently worth quoting in my sig lmao!


I do it occasionally myself, I just try to find something that dosent make the person sound like an idiot so much.....



Alto said:


> I noticed that you have no hairs turning brown at all yet.
> Yoinks! Sativa mature slow.


this is prob gonna be a 12-16 weeker I would say.... There isnt going to be any brown hairs for some while I think. All of the pure sativas Ive raised take forever.
Oh and toolage since it looks to be a pure sative, dont be surprised if it comes out with new growth all the way to the finish, it isnt the most common thing, but sometimes pure sativas kinda make new buds over/out of the old existing buds. But you will never be able to get them to mature fully (the new buds) so go with the colors of the hairs on t he majority of the plant.

and heres a picture of the full sativa Im smoking on now...


----------



## Alto (May 29, 2008)

Dude I have seen frosty dank looking buds on here
I have seen Bright Green "Kind"
Purple shit even!
But the buds you have in that jar are what I am talking about...
That is my absolute favorite kind of smoke right there.
Ahh Tool you are the lucky man, gonna have piles of that bro.


----------



## kochab (May 29, 2008)

Alto said:


> Dude I have seen frosty dank looking buds on here
> I have seen Bright Green "Kind"
> Purple shit even!
> But the buds you have in that jar are what I am talking about...
> ...


ty kindly man, it aint much for potency as its only a bagseed sativa but it gets the job done

by the way did you notice the writing on my stash jar? I like it....


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

here's a very small harvest that I did but she got heat stress and made me have to harvest 2 weeks early but the hairs were turning amber though so that's better then nothing


----------



## kochab (May 29, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> here's a very small harvest that I did but she got heat stress and made me have to harvest 2 weeks early but the hairs were turning amber though so that's better then nothing
> 
> View attachment 125573View attachment 125574


man im digging that scale big time! He he that would sell really good in this little redneck headshop we got in my town. lol I got one similar to it but it aint camo.

that branch looks like itll be a good smoke man. Have you tried any of it yet? Growing your own is sooo much better than buying weed, 1000 times more rewarding than smoking someone elses shit.


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

kochab said:


> man im digging that scale big time! He he that would sell really good in this little redneck headshop we got in my town. lol I got one similar to it but it aint camo.
> 
> that branch looks like itll be a good smoke man. Have you tried any of it yet? Growing your own is sooo much better than buying weed, 1000 times more rewarding than smoking someone elses shit.


no not yet , gonna go to my friends and spark one up , lol hell yea the scale better look good cuz it costed over $100 but it weighs up to 200g but when I was taking it off the branch it was sticking to my finger so it should be some decent smoke


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 29, 2008)

I need to get myself a scale, preferably like that one  Though cant really afford an expensive one. I havent a clue what i'll harvest so unless i get one it'll all be guessing. I would have guessed that was more than 2 grams. Shows how bad i am at it lol


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

if you care to know your yield (or other reasons) - a good scale is important. I messed up rather badly using a faulty scale - luckily no real harm done. but if circumstances were different it could have been bad.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 29, 2008)

Yeah i can imagine but i dont intend to sell any so i guess it isnt essential for me to buy one. However i would like to know what i yielded so may pick up a relatively cheap one and hope for the best.


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> I need to get myself a scale, preferably like that one  Though cant really afford an expensive one. I havent a clue what i'll harvest so unless i get one it'll all be guessing. I would have guessed that was more than 2 grams. Shows how bad i am at it lol


lol I was off by 3g but it was a good gess that I had , it was 7.7g wet with stems , the stems was 0.2g


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Yeah i can imagine but i dont intend to sell any so i guess it isnt essential for me to buy one. However i would like to know what i yielded so may pick up a relatively cheap one and hope for the best.


same here - i just wanted to know ballpark yield but this scale wasn't even in the same state - let alone ballpark!

for what it's worth - don't get the cheapest one!


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

email468 said:


> if you care to know your yield (or other reasons) - a good scale is important. I messed up rather badly using a faulty scale - luckily no real harm done. but if circumstances were different it could have been bad.


yea , this was my very first scale that I bought and its awsome so far , friend used it and he sayed it was a realy good scale , i wanna know how much each harvest is so that I can adjust on the foods and such, I might have gotten about 5g+ for the hole plant if it didn't suffer heat stress


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

email468 said:


> same here - i just wanted to know ballpark yield but this scale wasn't even in the same state - let alone ballpark!
> 
> for what it's worth - don't get the cheapest one!


lol I say if your gonna buy some thing shell out the extra money and get your self some thing good


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> yea , this was my very first scale that I bought and its awsome so far , friend used it and he sayed it was a realy good scale , i wanna know how much each harvest is so that I can adjust on the foods and such, I might have gotten about 5g+ for the hole plant if it didn't suffer heat stress


you mention a good point - a good scale has other uses like in the kitchen. you can use it to get a good idea on how much package postage will be too.

and you can find out how much stuff weighs for the hell of it!
i'm sure we can think of other uses.


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

email468 said:


> you mention a good point - a good scale has other uses like in the kitchen. you can use it to get a good idea on how much package postage will be too.
> 
> and you can find out how much stuff weighs for the hell of it!
> i'm sure we can think of other uses.


yea , I did a nother money order and weighted it and it weighed in at 5g - 6g and the max is 30g for $0.52


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 29, 2008)

Yeah i wont be going for the cheapest one probably mid range as you guys have said theres plenty of uses for it anyway  How tall was the plant that harvested 2gs from?

Sorry to go off sub T!


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

we all know how much our pipes and other paraphernalia weighs!


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Yeah i wont be going for the cheapest one probably mid range as you guys have said theres plenty of uses for it anyway  How tall was the plant that harvested 2gs from?
> 
> Sorry to go off sub T!


its 2 feet but the heat stress was causeing the plant to mature to fast and not produce any crystals on the leafs but I just took off 3 tops , left the rest and threw it back into veg I bought a nother timer and power bar and I'm gonna try doing a double flowering area ( one above a nother)


----------



## kochab (May 29, 2008)

you got 2grams off a plant as the yield, wait im confused. Heat stress shouldent be that bad on one what the hell are your temps?
I got a good scale that looks about like that camo one for $20, its right on the dot accurate to .1 of a gram and weighs up to 200grams...
its made by "fast weigh" company.... if they have them in this lil redneck headshop here then you should be able to google one up cheaper than $20....


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

kochab said:


> you got 2grams off a plant as the yield, wait im confused. Heat stress shouldent be that bad on one what the hell are your temps?
> I got a good scale that looks about like that camo one for $20, its right on the dot accurate to .1 of a gram and weighs up to 200grams...
> its made by "fast weigh" company.... if they have them in this lil redneck headshop here then you should be able to google one up cheaper than $20....


that's the thing I have no idea what my temps were and it was over 30C that day and a couple days later the hairs started to turn amber on week 3 , the scale I bought weights change 100% to the 0.1g


----------



## kochab (May 29, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> that's the thing I have no idea what my temps were and it was over 30C that day and a couple days later the hairs started to turn amber on week 3 , the scale I bought weights change 100% to the 0.1g



told ya mine looked like yours, here is the exact model I got, paid more for mine though...
Amazon.com: Fast Weigh 500 Digital Scale: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

kochab said:


> told ya mine looked like yours, here is the exact model I got, paid more for mine though...
> Amazon.com: Fast Weigh 500 Digital Scale: Kitchen & Dining


that scale looks nice


----------



## kochab (May 29, 2008)

thank ya, only thing Ive foudn bad about it so far is it sucks batteries down if you leave both of them in it. Not hard to take em out tho so i do every time I'm done with it (rarely used anyways)
wheres toolage @ today?


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

kochab said:


> thank ya, only thing Ive foudn bad about it so far is it sucks batteries down if you leave both of them in it. Not hard to take em out tho so i do every time I'm done with it (rarely used anyways)
> wheres toolage @ today?


he's probably trying to catch up on all the posts!


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

email468 said:


> he's probably trying to catch up on all the posts!


that or toking on a gooder


----------



## Alto (May 29, 2008)

He is at work


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

Alto said:


> He is at work


bummer


----------



## kochab (May 29, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> bummer



no kidding, hopefully Im still on when he gets on...


----------



## toolage (May 29, 2008)

haha hey fellas, yeah sorry I was at work. Nice to see you guys missed me lol. I'm off now and an update should be coming up in the next 30 minutes or so. 


I will be out of town until Monday. I am goiing to the mountains for my brothers 3 days bachelor party. Wish me luck, on making it back home safely lol!!


damn just realised there weere 3 pages of stuff to read in my journal lmao! gotta catch up on that haha.


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

toolage said:


> haha hey fellas, yeah sorry I was at work. Nice to see you guys missed me lol. I'm off now and an update should be coming up in the next 30 minutes or so.
> 
> 
> I will be out of town until Monday. I am goiing to the mountains for my brothers 3 days bachelor party. Wish me luck, on making it back home safely lol!!
> ...


Hola Tool , I'm still alive lmfao , got my PS3 hooked up to da net my user name is.... -.- damn gotta log on


----------



## toolage (May 29, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> Hola Tool , I'm still alive lmfao , got my PS3 hooked up to da net my user name is.... -.- damn gotta log on


LMAO! man i thought you got pinched. You just like disappeared! Nice to see you're still around bro! Yeah give me that user name, what games do you have? The game I'm playing the hell out of right now is Rockband. But I also play COD4 and GTA4


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

toolage said:


> LMAO! man i thought you got pinched. You just like disappeared! Nice to see you're still around bro! Yeah give me that user name, what games do you have? The game I'm playing the hell out of right now is Rockband. But I also play COD4 and GTA4


lol , I do that from time to time , I only have GTA4 and Need For Speed Prostreet and my user name is ... BC_Green , send me a message once you add me


----------



## kochab (May 29, 2008)

toolage said:


> haha hey fellas, yeah sorry I was at work. Nice to see you guys missed me lol. I'm off now and an update should be coming up in the next 30 minutes or so.


look forward to it as always



toolage said:


> I will be out of town until Monday. I am goiing to the mountains for my brothers 3 days bachelor party. Wish me luck, on making it back home safely lol!!


 You should do so pretty easily. Hope that new car is in good condition for all those hills and long inclines though



toolage said:


> damn just realised there weere 3 pages of stuff to read in my journal lmao! gotta catch up on that haha.


yeah we got kinda carried away, sorry bout that (know u said ya dont mind but its a lot to play catch up on while your trying to update too...)


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

kochab said:


> look forward to it as always
> 
> You should do so pretty easily. Hope that new car is in good condition for all those hills and long inclines though
> 
> ...


lmfao yea its alot of reading I'd tell ya , I've had to catch up on 5 pages of stuff


----------



## toolage (May 29, 2008)

alright bare with me lol, gotta roll a j and get this update started. There's going to be a lot of pictures added. Included in with this update are a couple of buds that I am drying out right now that I cut off yesterday. They weighed 8 grams wet so we'll see the final outcome in the next week or so. I am also going to practice curing with it.


But update is coming let me get my tools prepared...

weed....papers...k lets do this!


----------



## toolage (May 29, 2008)

Alto said:


> I doubt at this point you need to worry
> Those branches would not have produced much anyway
> and if it gives the plant less to tend to (other than those great looking buds) it should be a good thing.
> I have been taking off the yellowing leaves once they look like there are no more stored nutes in them myself.
> ...


hey bro just read this, but i do have some amber hairs on some of hte plants. It's on my last update on the 2nd or 3rd picture. You can see some of those have amber hairs. This is actually happening alot more often day after day, it's just hard to tell and I have to get the camera in the right angle out of sight of the leaves.


----------



## toolage (May 29, 2008)

*Update Day 59 Flowering/98 Days from Veg*

*Nutes Added in Resevoir:*
13 drops Ph Down

*PH/PPM*
5.3/1700

*Temp/Humidity*
77.9/42%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Stretch*
Man she is stinking so good! I was in the grow op for about 15 minutes taking pictures and such and I swear when I came out not only did I feel high but my clothes reaked of stinky goodness! The buds are densing up slowly but surely. Definently think this one is going to be worth the wait! 

*Other Pictures*
The first few pictures are the lower branches that I cut off her. I've done a better trim job on her since these pictures were last taken lol. They weighed 8 grams wet and are currently drying in my closet right now.


----------



## kochab (May 29, 2008)

i see the browning hairs now, toolage. 

you may want t go a few pages back and check out the pics I posted...
after strechette is cured up Im quite certain that shell look about like that while shes resting in your jars.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 29, 2008)

Looking Sexxxxxxxy!!!!


----------



## Alto (May 29, 2008)

I do believe you had appropriately named your plant.
First time in a while I got to see the whole girl and wow
nothing else I can say, just wow.


----------



## toolage (May 29, 2008)

kochab said:


> i see the browning hairs now, toolage.
> 
> you may want t go a few pages back and check out the pics I posted...
> after strechette is cured up Im quite certain that shell look about like that while shes resting in your jars.


yeah bro i checked those out. I really hope I get some sticky goodness like that. Even though yours was bagseed I'm sure the smoke will still great. From the looks of mine upclose, it's amazing looking!! I'm about to post some real close ups of the hairs to see the real color. I finally am learning all the tricks of this damn camera lol.



thegigglepimp said:


> Looking Sexxxxxxxy!!!!


haha thanks for your support TGP, she likes you too!



Alto said:


> I do believe you had appropriately named your plant.
> First time in a while I got to see the whole girl and wow
> nothing else I can say, just wow.


Lol Alto! I say the same thing every single day. I just can't believe how this plant has turned into the beast she is today. I dont know what happened, or how it happened. But, I'm glad it happened! Thanks for the support bro!


----------



## toolage (May 29, 2008)

Alright everyone, I finally am starting to learn the programable part of this camera. Here are some decent close ups of the hairs on the plant. Hope you enjoy!



















































*Comments?*


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

Comments? yes - very, very good job - those look great!

you are going to get some kick ass buds off these beauties


----------



## kochab (May 29, 2008)

email468 said:


> Comments? yes - very, very good job - those look great!
> 
> you are going to get some kick ass buds off these beauties


I agree with email, Glad to see you figured out the camera setting as well. Wish mine took still shots that good..


----------



## FrostickZero (May 29, 2008)

damn she looks awsome, hope she smokes realy good


----------



## w0bi (May 29, 2008)

looking great, sry i dont have more to say, in a bad mood, just got more bad news. arg.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 30, 2008)

Woooh crystals! Looking good mate!!


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

again wow
I see the browned out hairs now bro
It was probably the yellow HPS lighting that hid them from me, lol.
They are looking great


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

lookin great fo-sho


----------



## toolage (May 30, 2008)

email468 said:


> Comments? yes - very, very good job - those look great!
> 
> you are going to get some kick ass buds off these beauties


Hey email! Thank you for the kind words! Always feels good to hear that from an expert . 



kochab said:


> I agree with email, Glad to see you figured out the camera setting as well. Wish mine took still shots that good..


Yeah man, this camera was probably the best investment ever! It's extremely confusing, and i've only learned maybe quarter of what this camera has to offer.



FrostickZero said:


> damn she looks awsome, hope she smokes realy good


Oh bro, I'll let you know when my stuff finishes drying out. I'm really hoping for a nice head high on these buds. I'm definently stoked for the final product!



w0bi said:


> looking great, sry i dont have more to say, in a bad mood, just got more bad news. arg.


Hey bro, thanks for the support. Sorry to hear you're having a bad day. Hope everything is going ok with the situation!



thegigglepimp said:


> Woooh crystals! Looking good mate!!


I KNOW! since day 1 all I've wanted to see are sugary crystals just covered in the leaves. Won't be long now till I start seeing that. I can now noticebly see crystals starting to get cover the leaves!



Alto said:


> again wow
> I see the browned out hairs now bro
> It was probably the yellow HPS lighting that hid them from me, lol.
> They are looking great


Yeah man that was the hardest thing to figure out on this camera. I was tired of turning the lights out to get a decent picture. I finally got the settings right and will never change it from there lol. Thanks for your kind words alto, it's always appreciated!



cheetah2007 said:


> lookin great fo-sho


Thanks bro, hopefully this bagseed will taste and smoke great!!


Thank you all for your kind words and support. Without you all, this journal doesn't exist. Community joint


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

damn, i've neva succeed on the multi quotes


----------



## toolage (May 30, 2008)

hit multi on every post you want to quote, then just hit reply in the lower left to reply the multi quotes


Update coming up in the next 20 minutes, gotta get some juice and pack up a bowl.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 30, 2008)

I love how part of my daily routine is to check up on strechette on here lmao


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

but i'm usin damn proxy anonymizer and when i hit multi i get me in the quoted massage screen!!!!!


----------



## toolage (May 30, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> I love how part of my daily routine is to check up on strechette on here lmao


Lmao!!! Thanks TGP, I really am glad I have daily supporters! Like I said before, without you all this journal doesn't exist!



cheetah2007 said:


> but i'm usin damn proxy anonymizer and when i hit multi i get me in the quoted massage screen!!!!!


what's the purpose of a proxy anonymizer?


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

toolage said:


> what's the purpose of a proxy anonymizer?


huh....nobody can see your IP addres  can't trace you too without it


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

it's called SECURITY my friend


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 30, 2008)

Yeah i was going to use one of them, well i had to at one point because i had IP problems and couldnt access the site. But after all the phishing going on these days via proxy servers i prefer not to log onto anything using one. Though i doubt theyd want my password for this site i dont know what use it would be..


----------



## toolage (May 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> it's called SECURITY my friend


word man, that's what my roomate is for. He works for a company doing their network security, so this pc is pretty secured. But, I know nothing about it lol. If you ask me to solder, or fix any hardware on a pc, I'm your guy.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

man, i assamble PCs @ work......can fix them too  thanks anyway...Cheers anyway !!! hahahah !!! CheetaH(high like shit againa)


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 30, 2008)

I wish i could be right now, im so dry the next green i can get my hands on is in the tent to the left of me...  and its gonna be a LONG LONG while before i can sample that lol


----------



## toolage (May 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> man, i assamble PCs @ work......can fix them too  thanks anyway...Cheers anyway !!! hahahah !!! CheetaH(high like shit againa)


lol not neccesarily saying you, just saying that's about all I know about PC's is hardware.



thegigglepimp said:


> I wish i could be right now, im so dry the next green i can get my hands on is in the tent to the left of me...  and its gonna be a LONG LONG while before i can sample that lol


man that sucks, come my way and I'll let you try some of this train wreck I got my hands on.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

okay....sorry then


----------



## toolage (May 30, 2008)

lol no worries bro  here comes the update!


----------



## toolage (May 30, 2008)

*Update Day 60 Flowering/99 Days from Veg*

*Nutes Added in Resevoir:*
None

*PH/PPM*
5.5/1400

*Temp/Humidity*
72.9/32%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Stretch*
She is really starting to show progress in crystals covering up the leaves. I'm really loving the progress she's making. By the look of her, does anyone think she might take longer then 12 weeks? I know patience is key in this, but anything longer then 12 weeks might make me go insane lmao! 

*Pictures*


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 30, 2008)

Your not making my lack of green any better with those pics  Shes looking gorgeous! Crystals are really kicking in! Shes getting a nice frosting! Wish i could pop over n try that train wreck  Cant really afford the flights at the moment though haha 
I have no idea how much longer she'll be just let her ride it out lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

toolage said:


> anything longer then 12 weeks might make me go insane lmao!
> haha yeah, it probably will


----------



## toolage (May 30, 2008)

I meant to post these as well. But this is what Stretch looked like when it was in veg. Lets just say she has come a LONG way since then. These pictures were taken on day 33 of veg.


----------



## grassgirl (May 30, 2008)

Wow T 
She is looking absolutely excellent, yes she will take a lil longer yet, wait til the hairs start to turn brown & don't forget to check your Trichs, 
I dunno whether it's the light or just me, but stretchette looks like she's got a bit of pink in her strain x

Keep up the good work T


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

*Hey T* - WOW
I can clearly see the browning hairs in that last set of photos, that new camera is working nicely.
As far as when she will be done its probably anyones guess but...
Remember to add that extra week for flavor


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

those skinny leaves hints at a VERY LONG time to flower. i think you are looking at a 12 week flower time at least.

But i also think it will be worth the wait!


----------



## kochab (May 30, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Wow T
> She is looking absolutely excellent, yes she will take a lil longer yet, wait til the hairs start to turn brown & don't forget to check your Trichs,
> I dunno whether it's the light or just me, but stretchette looks like she's got a bit of pink in her strain x
> 
> Keep up the good work T


I think thats the hps throwing light around/tru the hairs. Mine did that when I took pictures of the girls under lights.
Het toolage you ever had like a shutter shape of black bands go across your camera like they had blinds or a shutter of some sort in/over the picture?



email468 said:


> those skinny leaves hints at a VERY LONG time to flower. i think you are looking at a 12 week flower time at least.
> 
> But i also think it will be worth the wait!


I agree it will be well worth the wait. Im more of a indica prefered man myself, however the difference between the 2 is worth the wait for the sativas, they are GREAT daytime smoke.



toolage said:


> By the look of her, does anyone think she might take longer then 12 weeks? I know patience is key in this, but anything longer then 12 weeks might make me go insane lmao!


tis possible man....I wouldent say any longer than 14 weeks @ the most for her though. 13 would make her pull the most couch lock out of her buds I think.. And you better be carefull on offering up that trainwreck, The only decent thing around here is that jar of sativa buds I posted up. And Thats all I have right now so its steadily dwindling away.... Actually I have about 1/4 of that jar left and I just started smoking on it last week....


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 30, 2008)

Kochab - about the blind effect on photos, i had that on my iphone and on some settings on my camera. Must be due to a low shutter speed or something similar? Though i cant imagine why. Its a similar effect that you would get if you used a camera phone and pointed it at a computer monitor.


----------



## toolage (May 30, 2008)

grassgirl said:


> Wow T
> She is looking absolutely excellent, yes she will take a lil longer yet, wait til the hairs start to turn brown & don't forget to check your Trichs,
> I dunno whether it's the light or just me, but stretchette looks like she's got a bit of pink in her strain x
> Keep up the good work T


Hey GG! It's actually not pink. I think thats just the color that comes out when the flash hits the hairs and it mixes in with the HPS. Right now I'm about at 10% amber 30%milky and 60% clear. Thanks for your support GG, i definetly can't wait to smoke her lol. How's yours going so far?



Alto said:


> *Hey T* - WOW
> I can clearly see the browning hairs in that last set of photos, that new camera is working nicely.
> As far as when she will be done its probably anyones guess but...
> Remember to add that extra week for flavor


Yeah man they are coming a far way. I reallly am enjoying this camera and find myself taking picutres of just my foot to see how clear it is lmao!



email468 said:


> those skinny leaves hints at a VERY LONG time to flower. i think you are looking at a 12 week flower time at least.
> 
> But i also think it will be worth the wait!


Hey email, thanks for the heads up on the leaves. Never really knew you could determine flowering time that way. What do you use for flushing? Alto got me on Floraeeze and I think I'll be using that for flushing.



kochab said:


> Het toolage you ever had like a shutter shape of black bands go across your camera like they had blinds or a shutter of some sort in/over the picture?
> 
> I agree it will be well worth the wait. Im more of a indica prefered man myself, however the difference between the 2 is worth the wait for the sativas, they are GREAT daytime smoke.
> 
> And you better be carefull on offering up that trainwreck


Hey kochab, on my cell phone I had that problem and still do have that problem when taking pictures. But, on this camera that I'm using, I don't think I will ever have that problem. 

Yeah daytime smoke definently will be a good thing for me. I smoke and work so i'm definently going to need something so I can still be on my A game. 

Lol trust me bro, no1 here can even get this trainwreck. This is from my buddies grow that he finished his grow last month and finished curing last week. Definenlty a treat!



thegigglepimp said:


> Your not making my lack of green any better with those pics  Shes looking gorgeous! Crystals are really kicking in! Shes getting a nice frosting! Wish i could pop over n try that train wreck  Cant really afford the flights at the moment though haha
> I have no idea how much longer she'll be just let her ride it out lol


Hahha TGP sorry bro sorry! Yeah I am looking more at the leaves in the morning then I am the buds. Yeah I'm going to let it ride out, really test my patiience on this grow


----------



## FrostickZero (May 30, 2008)

damn man , just damn , she looks awsome , hope I an make my plants that were in flower mode come back, I gess I'm gonna flower juring the fall and winter , when I flower my MD strain all the hairs all ways start comming in white and not clear


----------



## kochab (May 30, 2008)

toolage said:


> Hey kochab, on my cell phone I had that problem and still do have that problem when taking pictures. But, on this camera that I'm using, I don't think I will ever have that problem.
> 
> Yeah daytime smoke definently will be a good thing for me. I smoke and work so i'm definently going to need something so I can still be on my A game.
> 
> Lol trust me bro, no1 here can even get this trainwreck. This is from my buddies grow that he finished his grow last month and finished curing last week. Definenlty a treat!


The camera I am using is a video camera made by sony that can take still shots as well, I think that is the problem I was having. It aslo plays mp3's and all kinds of other features that I enjoy the hell out of so replacing it isnt an option right now. That and I dont have the $ to d so...



FrostickZero said:


> damn man , just damn , she looks awsome , hope I an make my plants that were in flower mode come back, I gess I'm gonna flower juring the fall and winter , when I flower my MD strain all the hairs all ways start comming in white and not clear


'

most sativas that I have grown start out with hairs that are white, but they have a transparency to them. 
although medical strength sativas generally dont keep the clearish hairs as long as the bagseed ones do, I havent noticed wherre med plants really look that much different from bagseeds other than the potencys

oh and does anyone else keep getting a message that says"
*Warning*: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: User health_health has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in */usr/lib/php/checklinks.php* on line *9*
Unable to connect to MySQL!"?????

just wtf is that supposed to mean? Ive gotten it when replying to pms, quoting people to write a reply to and now 1 time when I tried to send this....


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

kochab said:


> oh and does anyone else keep getting a message that says"
> *Warning*: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: User health_health has already more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in */usr/lib/php/checklinks.php* on line *9*
> Unable to connect to MySQL!"?????
> 
> just wtf is that supposed to mean? Ive gotten it when replying to pms, quoting people to write a reply to and now 1 time when I tried to send this....


Have been getting it here all day
What it means is there are too many "users" (us) trying to access the Data Base (MySQL) at the same time. and it can't handle the number of database queries it is receiving.
Which is odd actually being there is not a giant number of people on ATM.


----------



## FrostickZero (May 30, 2008)

Alto said:


> Have been getting it here all day
> What it means is there are too many "users" (us) trying to access the Data Base (MySQL) at the same time. and it can't handle the number of database queries it is receiving.
> Which is odd actually being there is not a giant number of people on ATM.


yea I've been getting that to , I had to refresh teh page 5 times before I could respond


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

To be clear - the skinny leaves are indicators of a sativa or sativa-heavy strain - hence my comment about long flowering times.


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 1, 2008)

hey tool whats up bro check my journal the updates are crazy


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 1, 2008)

bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> hey tool whats up bro check my journal the updates are crazy


I think tool isn't gonna be here for a few days


----------



## bettertoday55 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey man been grazing throught this journal but its taken me for ever since its now up to 87 pgs I just started an account and am hoping to start my own project soon. Yours is looking amazing throughout and wish you the best. I will keep looking and hopefully get one going soon you can check on.


----------



## toolage (Jun 2, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> damn man , just damn , she looks awsome , hope I an make my plants that were in flower mode come back, I gess I'm gonna flower juring the fall and winter , when I flower my MD strain all the hairs all ways start comming in white and not clear


Haha thanks FsZ, yeah i made a mistake on that, they are white not clear on mine as well.



kochab said:


> most sativas that I have grown start out with hairs that are white, but they have a transparency to them.
> although medical strength sativas generally dont keep the clearish hairs as long as the bagseed ones do, I havent noticed wherre med plants really look that much different from bagseeds other than the potencys


Yeah as i said above to FsZ, I did make a mistake on that. Probably about 
45% are still white 35%milky/clear and 20% amber. Luckily for me this seed didn't come out of shwag or mids. It came from a decent bud and only had 1 seed outta the bag.



email468 said:


> To be clear - the skinny leaves are indicators of a sativa or sativa-heavy strain - hence my comment about long flowering times.


Ahhh cool deal. I think Imma love the high off this plant!!!



bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> hey tool whats up bro check my journal the updates are crazy


cool bro thanks for the update. I'll take a look at it when I get some time to catch up to my subscriptions.



bettertoday55 said:


> Hey man been grazing throught this journal but its taken me for ever since its now up to 87 pgs I just started an account and am hoping to start my own project soon. Yours is looking amazing throughout and wish you the best. I will keep looking and hopefully get one going soon you can check on.


Hey bettertoday. Glad to have ya aboard. If ya need any help with setting something up, let us know. We are here to help!


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 2, 2008)

when the hairs on a bud area was maybe about 1/3 or 1/4 amber and harvested it and dryed it for 3 days all the hairs turned amber


----------



## w0bi (Jun 2, 2008)

Sup Tool ;P


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah.....sup tool?


----------



## w0bi (Jun 2, 2008)

hi cheetah lol ;P


----------



## toolage (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright everyone I'm back again. Had a nice little vacation in the mountains. Just wanted to share with you all that I'm very happy to still be alive. I scaled down a 3000 ft elevation from a lookout point to see a waterfall. We jumped the wooden fence that clearly said If you go beyond this point you can die. Well the incline was so steep, you basically had to scoot on your ass with your back on the ground and just hold onto roots and shimmy ur way down 3000 feet. But it was well worth the pictures.


Wanted to post a few pics to give you all a taste of my trip! Hope you enjoy!

*This was a picture of the overlook where most of the tourists went to safely take pictures. 3124ft above where the actual water was.*






*Close up of the waterfall we worked so hard to get to *






*Pictures of scenery down below*












Plant update coming up in 30 minutes.


----------



## w0bi (Jun 2, 2008)

DAMN tool!! Those are some beautiful pictures, nicely done. Wow woulda loved to go on a trip like that. Sounds exciting as well as scary.  I'm glad you had a good time, cant wait for plant update. Won't be able to see/check
it till after I get home from work later.


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 2, 2008)

snapp tool that place looks awsome , oh hey btw I have pretty much recovered from my losses ( lost alot but now gonna have more clone taking in a month or two, this plant has a root the thickness of a pen that was above the ground but going into the ground again and that one is loaded with new growth so I leafed the shizz out of it but left some main leafs and that should make it try to grow faster because it has to get more fan leafs for light


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

hi wOBi  lol . tool nice photos man  cheers!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 2, 2008)

Great shot man! Looks/ sounds like you hada good time!! Wish i could'v joined you!


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 2, 2008)

hey cheetah , sup? Howz the mint trees doing?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

hahah...not so good....i hate to hijack threads....you can vizit my journal in my sign


----------



## 7leaves (Jun 2, 2008)

i really like that epp and flow system can i find more info on that here on this forum


----------



## toolage (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks all for the kind comments and words! yeah I definetly had a blast, thats only 4 of 1700 pictures. Bon fires, fireworks, animals, snakes, a lot of alchahol, weed, and a lot of creativity. It was probaly the best vacation I've ever had in my entire life!!! 


7leaves : It's not an ebb and flow. I mistyped that at the beginning of the journal, it explains it around page 5 or somewhere around there of what it is. But GrowFAQ is your friend and you'll find 90% of your questions answered there.


----------



## toolage (Jun 2, 2008)

*Update Day 63 Flowering/102 Days from Veg*

*Nutes Added in Resevoir:*
6 gallons water
4 tb part A
5 ptb part B
1/4 tsp Zone
1/4 tsp Silica
1/4 tsp Superthrive
23 drops Ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.3/1000

*Temp/Humidity*
76.9/41%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Stretch*
She smells so good. She tried to grow into the light while I was gone, but I saved her in time without her getting heat stressed. She's really fattening up and looking really good. I lowered the PPM today to get her ready for flushing next week. Today starts week 9 and I will be flushing for 14 days. Her full flowering time will be exactly 12 weeks. Cant really wait much longer then that because I want to start my next Northern Lights grow out as soon as possible. 

*Problems*
Whle I was out of town my PH got up to 7.7  The leaves are starting to get the claw look. I completely changed out water and got everything back to normal. 

*Pictures*


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 2, 2008)

damn tool they look awsome, when I move out of here I'm gonna be brining my plants that are alive with me and doing a set up but I dk if I'm still gonna use CFL , I prob will but just in a bigger scale =P


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking fantastic mate  Shes really going for it. Shes looking sticky lol Cant wait for three/ four weeks time to see pics of her chopped!


----------



## Alto (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice work friend
Nice Vacation pix too!
You have the patience of a saint with this girl
and I can see already that it will be so worth it for you 
she is filling in the spaces between nodes really well.

Those will be some tasty fluffy kind buds when you finally get out the ax
(and you may need an ax to chop that beast!)

great job just keep it up for a couple more weeks and your in heaven  and ready to start all over again


----------



## kochab (Jun 2, 2008)

man toolage, that looks great!
and your next grow will be northern lights? Hell yeah, pre-subscribe! You gonna be keeping them smaller or still huge ass girls?
good luck on finishing the grow and I hope you enjoy the smoke.


----------



## toolage (Jun 2, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> damn tool they look awsome, when I move out of here I'm gonna be brining my plants that are alive with me and doing a set up but I dk if I'm still gonna use CFL , I prob will but just in a bigger scale =P


hey man thanks for the compliments. I will probably always veg with CFL's but for as flowering I think I'm always going to stick with HPS. Not worth using that many watts of CFL's when you can use the same amount of energy for a HPS and get better buds.



thegigglepimp said:


> Looking fantastic mate  Shes really going for it. Shes looking sticky lol Cant wait for three/ four weeks time to see pics of her chopped!


Yeah she's got 3 more weeks of life left in her. When I touch the buds they are very soft like cotton and my hands stink of of heaven. Thanks for the support brother! Hope mary gets better!



Alto said:


> Nice work friend
> Nice Vacation pix too!
> You have the patience of a saint with this girl
> and I can see already that it will be so worth it for you
> ...


Yeah man she's beggining to be a fatty. She didn't fatten up as much as I'd hope for while I was gone, but I'm assuming that's probably because of my pH fluctuation. After this grow, an 8 week flowering period will be CAKE! 



kochab said:


> man toolage, that looks great!
> and your next grow will be northern lights? Hell yeah, pre-subscribe! You gonna be keeping them smaller or still huge ass girls?
> good luck on finishing the grow and I hope you enjoy the smoke.


Hey bro, yeah man I'm doing Northern Lights next grow. My girl mailed them from Amsterdamn last week and I received 5 Northern Lights Feminised. No worries about males this time, and I'm going to need your personal help with that DWC clone you were trying to help me with earlier. This will get me off on the right track for keeping the cycle going.


----------



## kochab (Jun 2, 2008)

toolage said:


> Hey bro, yeah man I'm doing Northern Lights next grow. My girl mailed them from Amsterdamn last week and I received 5 Northern Lights Feminised. No worries about males this time, and I'm going to need your personal help with that DWC clone you were trying to help me with earlier. This will get me off on the right track for keeping the cycle going.


 Northern lights was the first strain I ever grew out when i was back in high school. Mine werent femanized though. Im expecting 2 or 3 more strains to be coming my way in the next 2 weeks I should be getting some good variety going this year. I actually have something for you when You come out my way(pm me....). Actually more of a trade for a smoke out since Ill prob be outta any good weed still then. Alas, I just finished off my last stash jar last night. I posted the picture of it when I started smoking it, I need to go see what day that was....
When you come by I have a cloner that I can give you. It will work to do 2-4 @ one time I think...Or you can buy the materials and Ill help you do it that way so you can prefect your setup.

I actually didnt pay too much attention to the start of this grow and when I jumped on the train strechette was already floweing under the hps, so i didnt know she was in a hydro system. Im thinking that looks like a dwc reservoir down there and Im good as hell with those systems. I can help you make a recirculating dwc system if youd like as well, thats what this plant was grown in. (the plant isnt mine but rather the person who taught me how to do those systems. That is her plant when it was in VEG just going into flower)


----------



## toolage (Jun 2, 2008)

mine actually isn't a dwc either. it's just a drip/feed system. It does 2 drips a second for 45 minutes 4 times a day every 6 hours. All it does is drip and it drains out of the bottom of the pot back into the resevoir.


----------



## kochab (Jun 2, 2008)

toolage said:


> mine actually isn't a dwc either. it's just a drip/feed system. It does 2 drips a second for 45 minutes 4 times a day every 6 hours. All it does is drip and it drains out of the bottom of the pot back into the resevoir.


Oh okay, I gotcha now.
he he you better watch those pics in your gallery someone might steal them like they did mine
luckily I was smart enough to use photo bucket for everything else


----------



## bettertoday55 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am wanting to do a closet CFL grow for my first and have most the supplies to start but was wondering how most people go about making a holder or reflextor for their lights. I am thinking of starting with 6 26w 6500K for two or three plants. Any suggestions would be great. 


ps. sorry i am new and if i should post this question somewhere else just let me know, since this is your journal.


----------



## w0bi (Jun 2, 2008)

bettertoday55 said:


> I am wanting to do a closet CFL grow for my first and have most the supplies to start but was wondering how most people go about making a holder or reflextor for their lights. I am thinking of starting with 6 26w 6500K for two or three plants. Any suggestions would be great.
> 
> 
> ps. sorry i am new and if i should post this question somewhere else just let me know, since this is your journal.


There is other forum sections for help etc.. If you take a look but otherwise, you can always ask for suggestion , lots of people are willing to help man.


----------



## toolage (Jun 3, 2008)

bettertoday55 said:


> I am wanting to do a closet CFL grow for my first and have most the supplies to start but was wondering how most people go about making a holder or reflextor for their lights. I am thinking of starting with 6 26w 6500K for two or three plants. Any suggestions would be great.
> 
> 
> ps. sorry i am new and if i should post this question somewhere else just let me know, since this is your journal.


it's ok, just buy clamp lights from your local wal-mart. They are like $8 a pop and you can buy the Y adapters so you can put 2 bulbs in 1 clamp. GrowFAQ is your friend, read it about 100 times!


----------



## toolage (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I figured I'd give making hash a shot! I'm trying it 2 different ways to see which way works the best. 

I will be trying the $20 hash press and instructions (thanks alto) and YouTube - How to make hash From marijuana. (which everyone has seen I'm sure)

*Hash Press*
I first started out with the shake of a pound I have. I threw it all in a sifter and sifted out all the crystals for about 10 minutes. I scooped it back into the sifter and sifted it a 2nd time. 

I didn't have the pleasure to find the exact press the person used in the instructions. But mine does what it needs. I pressed down till it was nice and tight then I would turn it half way and hold for 1 minute and turn again and hold for another minute. I then turned my oven range on HIGH and I set the press on the range for 20 minutes. 

Once the press got extremely hot, I grabbed the press with some oven mits and threw it in the freezer for 15 minutes.

Here's the final out come out of 4 grams of shake into 1 gram of hash.













*Oven and Roll*

I started out with 15 grams of shake. I sifted it for 10 minutes, rescooped and resifted 2 more times. I packed the remaining crystals into some cellophane from a cigarette pack and taped it shut. I then began to wrap the cellophane in news paper and taped that shut. I soaked in hot water and put the oven on to 350. I put in the oven for 10 minutes and rolled it slowly for 2 minutes. I put it in the freezer for 5 minutes. I resoaked it in hot water a 2nd time, threw it in the oven again for the same amount of time and heat. I rerolled it a 2nd time i threw it back in the freezer.

This is the final product below.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks good man! Cant grasp the scale of the last photo though how much do you reckon it weighs? And most importantly, how does it smoke?


----------



## toolage (Jun 3, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Looks good man! Cant grasp the scale of the last photo though how much do you reckon it weighs? And most importantly, how does it smoke?


haha sorry bro forgot to add that. The bottom picture weighs 3.9grams 
I haven't tried the oven and roll one, but the one that I did in the press. I smoked half of it the face last night and I was retarded stoned for like 2 hours before i finally gave up and went to sleep lmao!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 3, 2008)

Lmao that sounds amazing! Congrats! I'm going to attempt to make hash some how when i cut my girls out of the stems and leaves. Should be interesting...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

like the hash dude....enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toolage (Jun 3, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Lmao that sounds amazing! Congrats! I'm going to attempt to make hash some how when i cut my girls out of the stems and leaves. Should be interesting...


yeah man I'm going to do some more when this harvest is ready! it's definently an intense high!



cheetah2007 said:


> like the hash dude....enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks bro, I'll take a hit for you  


Update coming in a few


----------



## toolage (Jun 3, 2008)

*Update Day 64 Flowering/103 Days from Veg*

*Nutes Added in Resevoir:*
14 drops ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.4/1000

*Temp/Humidity*
72.9/30%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Stretch*
Almost all of the white hairs are gone and have started to turn milky. I am cutting off 3 more small branches that have lossed most of their leaves and buds aren't getting any bigger. Nothing much more to add besides the smell is starting to creak out of the door, so I'm going to have to invest in some odor control.

*Problems*
The ph problem has been fixed and the plant is making a pretty speedy come back. 

*Pictures*


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 3, 2008)

Thats what i like to see  Looking juicy mate! If its only starting to creep out of the door perhaps you wont need anything major for odor control just a wall plug or something for the room the door goes into? Keep up the good work man shes looking great!


----------



## Alto (Jun 3, 2008)

lookin' good T
nice job on the sheesh..
I gotta get one of those presses myself, looks like a trip to the arts and crafts store tonight for me...lol
Stretch is amazing the way she is turning out. So much for runts eh?
Have you smoked any of those buds you were using to try out your curing process yet?


----------



## toolage (Jun 3, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Thats what i like to see  Looking juicy mate! If its only starting to creep out of the door perhaps you wont need anything major for odor control just a wall plug or something for the room the door goes into? Keep up the good work man shes looking great!


Hey bro, thanks alot of the support! Yeah it's not going to creep much out the door, but for next grow I am definently going to need something stronger. I'm sure NL is going to stink way more then bagseed lol.



Alto said:


> lookin' good T
> nice job on the sheesh..
> I gotta get one of those presses myself, looks like a trip to the arts and crafts store tonight for me...lol
> Stretch is amazing the way she is turning out. So much for runts eh?
> Have you smoked any of those buds you were using to try out your curing process yet?


Yeah man that press thing works out great! I found that even tho the guy says let it get very hot but not too hot to touch, doesn't really work out as well. I just set mine on the range for 20 minutes till it was scolding hot and then i froze it.

I did try out those other sample buds, but didn't do anything for a high really. When I cut those branches all the hairs were extremely white and when it was dried out it was only really a little over 2 bowl packs. 

Here are pictures of the sample buds I just picked off a few minutes ago. They are hanging out to dry right now, took them outside to get some better pictures.


----------



## Alto (Jun 3, 2008)

MMMmmmmmm...


----------



## kochab (Jun 3, 2008)

toolage said:


> Hey bro, thanks alot of the support! Yeah it's not going to creep much out the door, but for next grow I am definently going to need something stronger. I'm sure NL is going to stink way more then bagseed lol.
> 
> 
> Yeah man that press thing works out great! I found that even tho the guy says let it get very hot but not too hot to touch, doesn't really work out as well. I just set mine on the range for 20 minutes till it was scolding hot and then i froze it.
> ...



Im in fear that you arent going to be happy with this grow. Most sativas that are sold worldwide (and the seeds that come from those bags) arent that potent.
Since your next grow will be northern lights and lowryder then you should be pretty happy with the product you yield.
I believe that you have some amazing potential thats waiting to come out of your closet's closet. lol
and by the way, Id say that strechette is longer than a 12 week strain


----------



## toolage (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah man i've been feeling the exact same way. I know it will take longer then 12 weeks, but I need the extra time to set everything right before I start out my next grow. Those pictures of those buds that I picked off, were the very bottom buds that were getting almost 0 light. Still have 3 weeks left though so it still has plenty of time to fatten up. For potency though, I really don't think it will be that bad. It didn't come out of shwag or anything. It was a 1 seed in the bag of some pretty decent dank.


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

kochab said:


> Most sativas that are sold worldwide (and the seeds that come from those bags) arent that potent.


I love sativas and would disagree that they are not potent... as any Haze or even the PPP will testify!


----------



## kochab (Jun 3, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah man i've been feeling the exact same way. I know it will take longer then 12 weeks, but I need the extra time to set everything right before I start out my next grow. Those pictures of those buds that I picked off, were the very bottom buds that were getting almost 0 light. Still have 3 weeks left though so it still has plenty of time to fatten up. For potency though, I really don't think it will be that bad. It didn't come out of shwag or anything. It was a 1 seed in the bag of some pretty decent dank.


No im not saying that it was a beaster seed or anything like that man, actually looks much better than that already, Ive just noticed that the sativa plants grown out of the bag seeds arent that strong because they have genetic faults lots of times. Lots of bagseed plants come from immature seeds that still grow, but they dont grow as well as a fully matured seed and tend to be weaker in my opinion. Lots of people feel differently but Ive grown out probably close to 500+ bagseed sativas and thats what ive noticed in my own experiences.



email468 said:


> I love sativas and would disagree that they are not potent... as any Haze or even the PPP will testify!


those arent bagseed sativas generally email. If you get seeds out of those its generally due to a male banana or a hermie that someone missed. The hermie seeds are bad, but the banana seeds are great.
its really all up to chance.


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

kochab said:


> No im not saying that it was a beaster seed or anything like that man, actually looks much better than that already, Ive just noticed that the sativa plants grown out of the bag seeds arent that strong because they have genetic faults lots of times. Lots of bagseed plants come from immature seeds that still grow, but they dont grow as well as a fully matured seed and tend to be weaker in my opinion. Lots of people feel differently but Ive grown out probably close to 500+ bagseed sativas and thats what ive noticed in my own experiences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh right bag seeds... missed that somehow - i have bad luck with bag seeds too (both varieties)!


----------



## w0bi (Jun 3, 2008)

First let me just say HEY TOOL!! Whats up man 



toolage said:


> haha sorry bro forgot to add that. The bottom picture weighs 3.9grams
> I haven't tried the oven and roll one, but the one that I did in the press. I smoked half of it the face last night and I was retarded stoned for like 2 hours before i finally gave up and went to sleep lmao!


AWESOME Man fucking hash, did u use weed? Or the cuttings from ur plants? I guess thats a stupid question..  but i'm still wondering. ha n 'm still kinda confused on how you did it. I read it but didnt really grasp the idea, prolly cause i'm stoned lol 



toolage said:


> yeah man i've been feeling the exact same way. I know it will take longer then 12 weeks, but I need the extra time to set everything right before I start out my next grow. Those pictures of those buds that I picked off, were the very bottom buds that were getting almost 0 light. Still have 3 weeks left though so it still has plenty of time to fatten up. For potency though, I really don't think it will be that bad. It didn't come out of shwag or anything. It was a 1 seed in the bag of some pretty decent dank.


def gonna take longer then 12 weeks, i've read thru or looked thru alot of journals man, some sativas i've seen get phat as fuck in the last 2 weeks either coming up on 12 wks or going past 12.. But as thin as ur baby is still looking, whoa ... dont worry tho she will phattin up man.. It happens soo fast !! Otherwise man, i wish we could still be growing side by side man! Sucks its hard to keep up n update to date when I don't grow anymore myself. 



email468 said:


> I love sativas and would disagree that they are not potent... as any Haze or even the PPP will testify!


DEF! love sativas that high is amazing. I agree withca email, there are plenty of amazingly strong sativa strains that will make you so high you forget what your doing  +


----------



## toolage (Jun 3, 2008)

kochab said:


> No im not saying that it was a beaster seed or anything like that man, actually looks much better than that already, Ive just noticed that the sativa plants grown out of the bag seeds arent that strong because they have genetic faults lots of times. Lots of bagseed plants come from immature seeds that still grow, but they dont grow as well as a fully matured seed and tend to be weaker in my opinion. Lots of people feel differently but Ive grown out probably close to 500+ bagseed sativas and thats what ive noticed in my own experiences.


Yeah bro, I got my fingers crossed for something worth smoking! If not there is always hash . The seed that came out was light brown with tiger stripes all around the seed. I definently won't be growing bagseed ever again. Everyone warned me about it, but it was a great practice grow.



w0bi said:


> AWESOME Man fucking hash, did u use weed? Or the cuttings from ur plants? I guess thats a stupid question..  but i'm still wondering. ha n 'm still kinda confused on how you did it. I read it but didnt really grasp the idea, prolly cause i'm stoned lol
> 
> 
> def gonna take longer then 12 weeks, i've read thru or looked thru alot of journals man, some sativas i've seen get phat as fuck in the last 2 weeks either coming up on 12 wks or going past 12.. But as thin as ur baby is still looking, whoa ... dont worry tho she will phattin up man.. It happens soo fast !! Otherwise man, i wish we could still be growing side by side man! Sucks its hard to keep up n update to date when I don't grow anymore myself.


I used the shake of a pound. I'll be using it from the clippings of my plant when it's done as well. I don't think I will be growing it out any longer then 12 weeks, due to me wanting to get everything right in the grow op before I start of the next grow.


----------



## kochab (Jun 3, 2008)

toolage said:


> Yeah bro, I got my fingers crossed for something worth smoking! If not there is always hash . The seed that came out was light brown with tiger stripes all around the seed. I definently won't be growing bagseed ever again. Everyone warned me about it, but it was a great practice grow.


Youll be happy with it I think...Your own weed is always better than buying it, even if it isnt as good potency, itll have better flavor.





toolage said:


> I used the shake of a pound. I'll be using it from the clippings of my plant when it's done as well. I don't think I will be growing it out any longer then 12 weeks, due to me wanting to get everything right in the grow op before I start of the next grow.


ive made hash with a pound of schwag before....worked decentlly. Lots better than smoking the schwag too

whats your plans for the next grow? Thats what you need to be thinking of before strechette finishes. Gonna do the drip setup for the next one too or are you going to try something different? I think If your going to be keeping more plants then that will be a pain in the ass....


----------



## toolage (Jun 3, 2008)

I have been thinking of my next setup and I'm actually going to post that right now. Gimme just a minute  gonna pack up a bong for this one.


----------



## toolage (Jun 3, 2008)

*Seeds*
5 Northern Lights Feminised
1 Lowryder

*Media*
Hydrocks 
B'cuzz Bounce Coco Fiber

*Nutrients*
Dutchmaster Gold Part A Vegetative
Dutchmaster Gold Part B Vegetative
Dutchmaster Gold Part A Flower
Duchtmaster Gold Part B Flower
Dutchmaster Zone
Dutchmaster Silica
Superthrive
PH Up
PH Down

*Foilar Spray*
Dutchmaster Liquid Light
Dutchmaster Penetrator
Dutchmaster Reverse

*Setup*
72L x 36W x 120H Closet
Drip/Feed Setup
1 10 Gallon Rubbermaid Bin
1 Airpump
1 Airstone
1 Waterpump
3 Drippers
3 12" tubes

*Lights*
8 26w 6500k CFL's
1 400w 2100K HPS

*Humidifier*
Any suggestions?

*Timers*
2 - 6 Programable Setting Digital Timers

*Germinating*
I always germ seeds with a paper towel. I have had success with just dropping them in fresh water and let them sit in the dark for a couple of days. I have had a higher success rate by folding the paper towel and placing the seeds in the towel. I damp the paper towel with semi warm water. I place the napkin in a tupperware container and sit it on my projector. I usually have them cracked in anywhere between 16-32 hours.

*Grow Cycle*
I want to keep them at a decently small size. I don't want them to get out of control like stretch did lol. I want to flower right around 10-11" in height. The flowering period for Northern Lights is 6-7 weeks. Overall grow period for Lowryder is 8 weeks. I am going to be growing 2 northern lights and the 1 lowryder. Even though the lowryder doesn't need the 12/12 cycle, it will still be put under that as they will be planted with Northern Lights. 

*Cloning*
Will only be cloning the Northern Lights. But me and kochab are working a little something up to make my success rate go up 

Other then that my only other real plan is ventilation. I can't really grasp the best way to do this, until I get everything out of the closet. I will be removing the tarp and replacing it with a better lightproof one. I will also be mylaring the ENTIRE closet for even better reflection. I will also be making shelves to hold fans in place. I am also going to be investing in an inline fan for my light fixture. 

Any other suggestions would be appreciated in this is all of yalls grow as much as it is mine! Lets make an awesome setup together!!


----------



## Alto (Jun 3, 2008)

Sweet! I hope you can plant in August when I am gonna drop some seed.
I have a special treat planned but more when its in hand.
But you will probably be way ahead of me by then.
I am just gonna add better intake ventilation and go right back to it here and expect to be all finished up with this batch by the second or third week of July at the latest.
Now don't laugh but...
August 5th I will germinate.
Reason is according to my "Moon Planting Matrix"
The moon is in Libra and is 1/4 waxing (moving toward full)
The best time to plant above ground annuals especially flowers and herbs
It will remain that way until August 7th
OK now you can laugh.
Hehe
Really, I would love to do a side by side with you on this one.
Harvest will be just before the Holidays with enough time to dry and cure well.
(the strain I hope to be growing out takes a bit longer than yours being it does best with a longer veg period)
Anyway, best of luck to you brother finishing this baby up and I already can't wait for the next round.


----------



## w0bi (Jun 3, 2008)

<- Libra teehee


----------



## w0bi (Jun 3, 2008)

Next grow sounds awesome man!! My next grow is TBA


----------



## kochab (Jun 3, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Seeds*
> 5 Northern Lights Feminised
> 1 Lowryder
> 
> ...


planning on doing some dwc? I assume thats what the airstone and airpump are for if I am correct.... and if so you may need up to 5 of each (generally 2 per plant is ok)
And why only the one lowryder? Figured you could fit all 10 plants in there easily, then some of them are guaranteed to be males.
Eh anywho, let me know whats up as things progress.


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 4, 2008)

Well Tool I'm getting my NL and Juicy Fruit soon prob today or tomorrow will be having 5 strains soon =D , I'm gonna be building my grow closet as I get more money along the way , yea I know its not th eway people like to do it but its the best way for me because doing it like that will give me more time to decide how exacly I want to build the perfect grow area


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 4, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Seeds*
> 5 Northern Lights Feminised
> 1 Lowryder
> 
> ...


sounds like an awsome new grow , I dk but if you try kick start and B-1 Thrive your clones and freshly rooted seedlings might do well at the start , oh and did you add my on PS3 live?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 4, 2008)

The plans for the new grow sound great man! Cant wait to see the results of Strechette first though haha Everyones planning about their next grows and its making me jealous haha Wish i could plan mine already  I suppose i could get a lowryder or two on the go straight after these girls... I'll have to see how i do with mine lol. 

Keep up the good work anyway man!


----------



## toolage (Jun 4, 2008)

kochab said:


> planning on doing some dwc? I assume thats what the airstone and airpump are for if I am correct.... and if so you may need up to 5 of each (generally 2 per plant is ok)
> And why only the one lowryder? Figured you could fit all 10 plants in there easily, then some of them are guaranteed to be males.
> Eh anywho, let me know whats up as things progress.


Actually bro, I'm keeping the same setup. I'm still doing the drip and feed. The airpump and airstone are just to keep the water clean. 

I would like to do more then 3 plants total, but my 400w can only hand probably 6 plants all the way through flowering. My resevoir only holds 3 plants. If I wanted to do more then 3 plants, I would have to do a soil grow, because the resevoir takes up most of the square footage that the light actually hits. 

Maybe when I come out there, we can think of a better way to set everything up. I'll bring detailed pictures of the dimensions of the room and we'll work something out.



FrostickZero said:


> sounds like an awsome new grow , I dk but if you try kick start and B-1 Thrive your clones and freshly rooted seedlings might do well at the start , oh and did you add my on PS3 live?


Thanks bro, no I haven't added you to ps3 live yet. haven't really hopped on in a while, been outta town. Yeah I only use thrive whenever they are first starting out and when I use clones.



thegigglepimp said:


> The plans for the new grow sound great man! Cant wait to see the results of Strechette first though haha Everyones planning about their next grows and its making me jealous haha Wish i could plan mine already  I suppose i could get a lowryder or two on the go straight after these girls... I'll have to see how i do with mine lol.
> 
> Keep up the good work anyway man!


Hey bro, yeah I'm definently about ready for stretchette to be done! Dood with your stealth grow a lowryder would be the PERFECT strain for you to grow. Thanks for the support and compliments bro!


Update coming up in an hour or so


----------



## toolage (Jun 4, 2008)

*Update Day 65 Flowering/104 Days from Veg*

*Nutes Added in Resevoir:*
9 drops ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.3/1000

*Temp/Humidity*
73.1/38%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Stretch*
I really believe those branches I cut off are helping her out a lot. Her colas have really fattened up since yesterday. I'm still contimplating on letting her go out longer then 12 weeks. I'll use the extra time to save up the extra money to get everything right. 

*Question*
I planned on flushing my plants for the last 2 weeks. Has anyone had experience with just flushing for 1 week and still getting a smooth burn without any taste in chemicals?

*Pictures*


----------



## toolage (Jun 4, 2008)

Alto said:


> Sweet! I hope you can plant in August when I am gonna drop some seed.
> I have a special treat planned but more when its in hand.
> But you will probably be way ahead of me by then.
> I am just gonna add better intake ventilation and go right back to it here and expect to be all finished up with this batch by the second or third week of July at the latest.
> ...


Is your reasoning behind that true? Or is it a myth? 
I can't wait to see your plans for the next grow, you might have already typed one up, I need to do some catch up lol.


----------



## Alto (Jun 4, 2008)

toolage said:


> Is your reasoning behind that true? Or is it a myth?


Moon Phases Garden Calendar 2008 Lunar Planting Guide Moon Phase Gardening Calendar Best Days To Plant
downloaded the FREE trial and input the info I wanted on the calendar.
Used a screen grabber to copy the calendar images and printed em out.
Have the whole next year printed.
If it turns out right I will buy the thing lol
I have it mostly for my outdoor growing as the water tables are definitely affected by the moon, just as the tides are.
The astrology stuff is nonsense IMHO but one never knows.
I have been wrong before.


----------



## email468 (Jun 4, 2008)

Alto said:


> Moon Phases Garden Calendar 2008 Lunar Planting Guide Moon Phase Gardening Calendar Best Days To Plant
> downloaded the FREE trial and input the info I wanted on the calendar.
> Used a screen grabber to copy the calendar images and printed em out.
> Have the whole next year printed.
> ...


Alto - i am not discouraging you from trying this but there is zero evidence that the moon has any affect on plant growth. Tides are far more complicated than just the moon's tug and water tables do not "tide". At leat the water tables close enough to the Earth's surface to matter. Think on it this way - a swimming pool doesn't have tides. The Great Lake are just barely affected by the moon's tidal forces. The point being, plants and the water tables that feed them are too small a mass to be affected by the moon's gravitational tug. 

The only reason why I know this is I've researched it. My Dad, an avid reader of Farmer's Almanac, always used to recommend planting "by the moon" too so it's not like i don't have first-hand accounts of its effectiveness. Let's just say the science isn't there to confirm it.

And the problem is - if you plant "by the moon" and have a great harvest - what will you credit? your skills or the moon? How would we know the moon had any influence on the grow? We humans tend to credit whatever we are doing at the time as the cause but that often isn't the case. It is called confirmation bias.


----------



## kochab (Jun 4, 2008)

Alto said:


> Moon Phases Garden Calendar 2008 Lunar Planting Guide Moon Phase Gardening Calendar Best Days To Plant
> downloaded the FREE trial and input the info I wanted on the calendar.
> Used a screen grabber to copy the calendar images and printed em out.
> Have the whole next year printed.
> ...


Ill try it out some myself to see if I can tell any difference in plants.
Its worth that much I think....




email468 said:


> Alto - i am not discouraging you from trying this but there is zero evidence that the moon has any affect on plant growth. Tides are far more complicated than just the moon's tug and water tables do not "tide". At leat the water tables close enough to the Earth's surface to matter. Think on it this way - a swimming pool doesn't have tides. The Great Lake are just barely affected by the moon's tidal forces. The point being, plants and the water tables that feed them are too small a mass to be affected by the moon's gravitational tug.
> 
> The only reason why I know this is I've researched it. My Dad, an avid reader of Farmer's Almanac, always used to recommend planting "by the moon" too so it's not like i don't have first-hand accounts of its effectiveness. Let's just say the science isn't there to confirm it.
> 
> And the problem is - if you plant "by the moon" and have a great harvest - what will you credit? your skills or the moon? How would we know the moon had any influence on the grow? We humans tend to credit whatever we are doing at the time as the cause but that often isn't the case. It is called confirmation bias.


 but on the most part I agree with email. While plants may actually do better due to the moon and what not going on in our planets cycles, 
we have no real control to monitor the differences to those plants and see if its worth doing. We often have to keep in mind that old timers often used outdated methods. Like here people leave plants out until the first frost no matter what. Wtf makes them think that plants wont mature untill frost hits them, i dunno, but I know mine are RARELY out there that long (in all my time growing there has been only 2 to need that long)


----------



## Alto (Jun 4, 2008)

Heh 
Well... people did everything by the moon at one time.
the earth was flat back then,
and magic filled the air.

I'm not saying I actually believe that this stuff is real science (especially the astrology part)
But I do like the idea that magic could still exist, and if it does I would love to apply some to my grow. Heh.

High tides are recorded along waterways all across the world and the level of the water table is affected by that for certain. 
I do live close to a major river, and am relatively close to the ocean (60 miles or so), 
so I do think the moon does affect the levels of the water table in the area where I live, because I know it affects the river, and that the river affects the water table. 
Might not be true for you, depending on where you live.
The water table here does rise and fall along with the tides but in a delayed fashion.


----------



## kochab (Jun 4, 2008)

toolage said:


> Actually bro, I'm keeping the same setup. I'm still doing the drip and feed. The airpump and airstone are just to keep the water clean.
> 
> I would like to do more then 3 plants total, but my 400w can only hand probably 6 plants all the way through flowering. My resevoir only holds 3 plants. If I wanted to do more then 3 plants, I would have to do a soil grow, because the resevoir takes up most of the square footage that the light actually hits.
> 
> Maybe when I come out there, we can think of a better way to set everything up. I'll bring detailed pictures of the dimensions of the room and we'll work something out.


You can fit up to 12-15 plants under a 400 watt and them do just fine usually. Since you are in a closet or some other area that will limit airflow Id think that you can do 6-8 EASY.
But then there is the issue of that res taking up all the floorspace under the light...
The airstones and airpump in your res may actually add to the speed that your plant grows. In hydro, the more oxygenated the water the faster the growth, and your adding additional oxygen before you actually drip the water onto the roots(which adds oxygen as well)
Its easy to make a setup that would let you hold more plants in the same space, the problem I see is that you go away so often unexpectedly....So it bout near HAS to be able to be automated (self watering)
Some people use drip setups along with soil setups sometimes to make watering an automated process, which could be an option for you if you wanna figure out the timing to it. (never done it myself although I know a couple folks that have)

But yeah well cram some ideas when we get together. 2 stoner brains have to be better than one.



toolage said:


> *Update Day 65 Flowering/104 Days from Veg*
> 
> *Nutes Added in Resevoir:*
> 9 drops ph down
> ...



Wow strechette is bulking up a shitload more than I thought. I figured itd happen just thought itd take lots longer.
As for the flushing, That mainly depends on how often nutes have been added to her and how often you have been putting them into her.
I dont think that the taste would be affected that much myself but it depends on the strain as well so I cant say for sure.

I say cut a small hunk of bud that looks the most amber (not necessarily the entire branch unless you just want to), hang it to dry until the stem cracks on it when you bend it and try it out in a glass bowl. It will taste leafy as hell because it hasnt been cured and thats to be expected, However if it makes a "burning" feel in the back/palate of your throat
then it still has a lot of chemical matter in it and should be flushed out still.

Glad to see that all is going well and strechette is in the prime of her (ever so shortening) life.


----------



## toolage (Jun 4, 2008)

this is definently an interesting read. whether it's true or not, it's something to look into just for the knowledge. 


on a side note....i have tested out the buds that I took off yesterday. and let me tell you what...the buds I took off yesterday were from near the very bottom. The buds were loose and small. I let it dry in a dark closet over night, and then I put one of the buds in the microwave. I just smoked it in the bong, and omg the taste is so fruity I didn't even taste one chemical. Believe it or not, I'm about relaxed as HELL! Not to sure how long it's going to last, but I was sober as a judge 5 minutes ago, and I'm having such a mind numbing pleasure right now!

Before I ripped this bong I have been creating a *practice* vegetative room. This is in my other closet, and with a lot more room to work with. I'll post pictures in just a few minutes.


----------



## Alto (Jun 4, 2008)

That tears it, I am gonna clean up my girls tonight and do a bit of trimming.
The moon stuff is fun and interesting, but I would never actually depend on it for anything. Just covering the bases ya know.
Fruity eh? sounds great T


----------



## toolage (Jun 4, 2008)

kochab said:


> You can fit up to 12-15 plants under a 400 watt and them do just fine usually. Since you are in a closet or some other area that will limit airflow Id think that you can do 6-8 EASY.
> But then there is the issue of that res taking up all the floorspace under the light...
> The airstones and airpump in your res may actually add to the speed that your plant grows. In hydro, the more oxygenated the water the faster the growth, and your adding additional oxygen before you actually drip the water onto the roots(which adds oxygen as well)
> Its easy to make a setup that would let you hold more plants in the same space, the problem I see is that you go away so often unexpectedly....So it bout near HAS to be able to be automated (self watering)
> ...


Ok well let me list all the things I do have and let's see what we can create. I have 2 10 gallon rubbermaid bins and 1 5 gallon rubbermaid bin. If needed I can move this growroom to a bigger closet, but it's in my room and then I'd have no place to put my clothes lol. I would really prefer doing hydro as I've had such great success with it. I don't have too much knowledge on how to DIY making any other system besides what I'm using. My previous grow buddy has always used this system with great results, only downfall is your limited how many you can grow. If we can think of an inexpensive way to fit 8 small plants in that closet and grow it hydro, then that would be awesome. What would be the ideal setup I would be looking at?


----------



## toolage (Jun 4, 2008)

Alto said:


> Fruity eh? sounds great T


yeah man I can't believe that one it doesn't tastes like chems, and two that I'm even high let alone stoned and have cotton mouth from it, especially from the way it looks. It's really loose and not even filled in. I can't wait for the final product!!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 4, 2008)

toolage said:


> on a side note....i have tested out the buds that I took off yesterday. and let me tell you what...the buds I took off yesterday were from near the very bottom. The buds were loose and small. I let it dry in a dark closet over night, and then I put one of the buds in the microwave. I just smoked it in the bong, and omg the taste is so fruity I didn't even taste one chemical. Believe it or not, I'm about relaxed as HELL! Not to sure how long it's going to last, but I was sober as a judge 5 minutes ago, and I'm having such a mind numbing pleasure right now!


Im really glad to hear that your work is for sure going to pay off. Maybe now you relize a bit more of what all your efforts have been for.
call it folks, toolage is officially addicted to growing now. lmao



toolage said:


> Before I ripped this bong I have been creating a *practice* vegetative room. This is in my other closet, and with a lot more room to work with. I'll post pictures in just a few minutes.


and see, you do have more options to use. well get a perfect setup for you designed before long.



toolage said:


> Ok well let me list all the things I do have and let's see what we can create. I have 2 10 gallon rubbermaid bins and 1 5 gallon rubbermaid bin.


Approximately how big are the tubs? Approximately how big is the closet you are using now and how big is the one in your room that your thinking of vegging with?
Dont you have a water pump that your using with the drip system? You will also have that available to use after this grow, if not I have a bilge pump(for boating) you can have. Im trying to piece some ideas together slowly




toolage said:


> If needed I can move this growroom to a bigger closet, but it's in my room and then I'd have no place to put my clothes lol.


 If its really that much larger then you could possibly think about using that closet for flowering and vegging? Then you might be able to put clothes In the other closet that you used for this grow if there is enough space in there.



toolage said:


> I would really prefer doing hydro as I've had such great success with it. I don't have too much knowledge on how to DIY making any other system besides what I'm using.


Im pretty good @ diy in about any area so I can give you a walk through to do most systems if you need the help there.
In ease of setup of hydro units, diy or store bought, id say that the drip setup or dwc would be your best options.



toolage said:


> My previous grow buddy has always used this system with great results, only downfall is your limited how many you can grow.


we may just end up making a bigger one better suited for your needs since you already know how to operate it and get great results with it.



toolage said:


> If we can think of an inexpensive way to fit 8 small plants in that closet and grow it hydro, then that would be awesome. What would be the ideal setup I would be looking at?


finding somewhere elsewhere to put the clothes would be the first issue. You need somewhere for clothing storage, there is no getting around that.
Then we need to figure out which closet youll be using so I know how much space you got to play with, so like I said earlier, I'll need to know about how much space is in each one


----------



## toolage (Jun 4, 2008)

great bro, thanks for all your help. I'll brb I'm going to make some measurements.


----------



## toolage (Jun 4, 2008)

Flower Room - 100'L x 24'W x 104'H

Veg Room - 57'L x 61'W x 104'H

2, 10 gallon res - 31.5'L x 19'W x 17'H

1, 5 gallon res - 22'L x 17'W x 18'H

and yes i have a 30gph water pump that pumps into a water bottle, that has holes that perfectly fit as many tubes as I need to hook into it. From there it fills up the bottle and evenly feeds 1-7 plants.


----------



## kochab (Jun 4, 2008)

toolage said:


> Flower Room - 100'L x 24'W x 104'H
> 
> Veg Room - 57'L x 61'W x 104'H
> 
> ...


okay seems to me that when this grow is over you should just use the closet in your bedroom to veg and flower with .That way you have more room for it to expand and room to play around with.(you also will have to accommodate some space to walk in so you can check on plants)

According to my calculatons the closet you are calling a veg room (the one in your bedroom if Im correct) is almost 5 foot deep from the door/s to the back, and about 5 feet wide right? thats roughly estimated @ 25 square feet of room in there on the floor. (god I wish I had that @ my house to setup a vertical, prepetual harvest, soil grow in....)

The closet you are calling a flower room is about 8ft long from the doors to the back and about 2 foot wide... which is roughly estimated @ 16 square foot of floor space....

Is this your house(so I know if you can modify the structuring of the house) and do the closets connect (other than being separated with a wall) like most closets in homes do? Or are you against modifying anything in the home?

the best bet looks to me like using the closet strechette is in for clothes, and do veg and flower in your bedroom closet as you would have more total room to use. it would give you about, 12.5 square feet of room for flower and veg if you split that closet down the center. 
Then again I need to know how you wanna keep everything operational as well cause you may not NEED as much room for veg as you do flowering(generally 1/3 of the flowering room size is all thats needed for veg).
The closet that strechette is in MUST be a bitch to move around in with plants in there. Im sure it would be more of a pain with more smaller plants to look out for.
But thats just my personal opinion all again.


----------



## toolage (Jun 4, 2008)

kochab said:


> okay seems to me that when this grow is over you should just use the closet in your bedroom to veg and flower with .That way you have more room for it to expand and room to play around with.(you also will have to accommodate some space to walk in so you can check on plants)
> 
> According to my calculatons the closet you are calling a veg room (the one in your bedroom if Im correct) is almost 5 foot deep from the door/s to the back, and about 5 feet wide right? thats roughly estimated @ 25 square feet of room in there on the floor. (god I wish I had that @ my house to setup a vertical, prepetual harvest, soil grow in....)
> 
> ...


I would like to be able to seperate rooms, but I'm not to sure of a decent way of doing that in my bedroom closet. This is actually an apartment so I can't destroy anything major in this place. The closet that stretch is in right now, trust me is the biggest pain in the ass to move around and try and take pictures. I have to be so stiff moving around to the right side of the closet. 

I removed the sliding doors on that closet and put a tarp in there. If you check somewhere along the lines of page 34 or something you should be able to find a video I recorded of my grow op. I'll go back and search for it and PM it to you. 

The door on my bedroom closet is a hinged door, which I honestly don't want to dissasemble, just incase any maintenance has to be done. It would make more sense to do flowering in this room, as I could flower more plants at one time and have more space to move around, manage the plants, take pictures etc. I'll probbaly just move my room into the room that stretch is in and just leave my current bedroom empty. 

I do have an airvent in this closet, which I don't have currently now. So keeping the closet cool won't be a problem. The only problem I have is getting air out. I don't want to drill any holes in the doors nor do I want to remove doors or cut into ceiling. 

Here are some pictures of what the closet looks like and how I setup my practice veg area.


----------



## kochab (Jun 4, 2008)

toolage said:


> I would like to be able to seperate rooms, but I'm not to sure of a decent way of doing that in my bedroom closet. This is actually an apartment so I can't destroy anything major in this place. The closet that stretch is in right now, trust me is the biggest pain in the ass to move around and try and take pictures. I have to be so stiff moving around to the right side of the closet.
> 
> I removed the sliding doors on that closet and put a tarp in there. If you check somewhere along the lines of page 34 or something you should be able to find a video I recorded of my grow op. I'll go back and search for it and PM it to you.
> 
> ...


tnaks for that pm, I was offline. I have my control panel setup to show a lot more post per page than its setup by default so it would have taken me forever to find. In fact my stuff says that THIS is page 32, lol. how many pages long does yours say this thread is?)

hmm, I would say that venting outwards would be the most problematic thing about changing the flower area over to this bigger closet...
Actually Im not sure how you would do that in there if you dont want to temporarily remove the door or cut it in any way. Ive made vents for folks to go under closet doors (with the 2-3' gaps that they leave for carpet clearance) before but thats no easy task generally. Is there any extra room @ the top of that door jamb so you could move the closet door hinges up and raise it a couple more inches? 
(I stayed in an apartment complex that had the doors hung like that in so if a earthquake happened the doors would have less chance of falling on ppl once, or thats what they told me, I still believe that their contractors were dubasses)

ill try to think up something for that vent as it would be the biggest problem.
How many electrical outlets are in the room? You may be able to disable an outlet and vent into the wall....Ive seen that done as well


----------



## toolage (Jun 4, 2008)

well i guess what i'll do is right after this grow is done i'm going to get everything cleaned up. and get maintenance to come fix everything before I start reconstructing this closet. I'll take the door off to make things easier.


----------



## kochab (Jun 4, 2008)

toolage said:


> well i guess what i'll do is right after this grow is done i'm going to get everything cleaned up. and get maintenance to come fix everything before I start reconstructing this closet. I'll take the door off to make things easier.



shit then man, if thats the case You will have a super room set up in no time what so ever(once they are done).
and by the way you could also throw a few cfls and keep a low profile flowering box in the veg area if you happen to get any lowryder males to keep the pollen for seeds. I may have some seed stock later on if you dont wanna fuck with all that though.... i personally dont know how much Im going to like growing them but they seem pretty potent from everybody elses standards. Lower yields on my outdoor grows but convenience of smaller faster plants...I think itll be a fair trade off... so ill keep some around for quick guerrilla grows anyways 

by the way after the maintanance dudes are done, Id gove it another week and a half just in case before you drop that door. When you do, leave the hinges and just take the pins out with a flathead screwdriver/knife/shank lol. leave the door and pins in the room somewhere but not in the closet/room itself. That way if need be you can go in there and put the door back up relatively easily/quickly
You may want to look into making a carbon scrubber as well if its in an apartment there should be tutorials somewhere here if not I can send ya one let me know.


----------



## toolage (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah bro, I'd really like to make this next grow PERFECT! I like to keep it to the DIY way, instead of spending all the money online and hydro stores. But I know I am going to need to purchase a humidifier, and I will look into making a scrubber. I am going to start finding the studs in the ceiling to find the best way to fit the plants. I figure I can make 2 hydro drip feed setups and fit a total of 6 plants in flowering. I think I'm going to make my closet that stretch is in now into the veg closet and put the sliding doors back up. They will be under 24/0 light schedule so I won't need to worry about light leaks or anything like that. That way I can use all of the room I can in that closet for flowering. Thanks again for all of your help bro!


----------



## kochab (Jun 4, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah bro, I'd really like to make this next grow PERFECT! I like to keep it to the DIY way, instead of spending all the money online and hydro stores. But I know I am going to need to purchase a humidifier, and I will look into making a scrubber. I am going to start finding the studs in the ceiling to find the best way to fit the plants. I figure I can make 2 hydro drip feed setups and fit a total of 6 plants in flowering. I think I'm going to make my closet that stretch is in now into the veg closet and put the sliding doors back up. They will be under 24/0 light schedule so I won't need to worry about light leaks or anything like that. That way I can use all of the room I can in that closet for flowering. Thanks again for all of your help bro!


Make sure to get at least one clone off of each northern lights plant before you put any into flowering, sometimes their potency varies a lot between phenos and you want to find the best mom that you can for your operation. on another note, Id leave that thing you now have up over the veg closet there if @ all possible when you put those sliding doors back up. If its the slatted kind (as most all are) then itll help keep light from bouncing back out of the closet. That way you dont have to worry if maintaince ever has to come in unexpectedly or any shit like that.

and on a another side note, be saving up while strechette is maturing man
this could make that whole closet a flowering room with that 400 watt light. Which would mean multiplying yields by 2-3 times what you would be getting with 10 plants.
if your growing indoors with hid this is the best investment you could make
Now I know you said that you wanted to keep it DIY for the most part but Im sure you can see the potential in this....and not as much power as adding any more lights


----------



## bickeybammer (Jun 4, 2008)

i cant even beleive i just looked at every page of this grow lol.. im stoned


----------



## kochab (Jun 4, 2008)

bickeybammer said:


> i cant even beleive i just looked at every page of this grow lol.. im stoned



its a good read isnt it?


----------



## email468 (Jun 4, 2008)

kochab said:


> its a good read isnt it?


yep!


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 4, 2008)

bickeybammer said:


> i cant even beleive i just looked at every page of this grow lol.. im stoned


lmfao , wow , but hey its worth it


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 4, 2008)

sweet , I took a look at my BC Mango and its only on its 2 actual node but working on its 3rd but I have 2 new brach sites on the 2 sets of nodes


----------



## kochab (Jun 4, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> sweet , I took a look at my BC Mango and its only on its 2 actual node but working on its 3rd but I have 2 new brach sites on the 2 sets of nodes


Wow man, that is a rare happening. Ive never even had it happen. Are you sure that it isnt odd leaf formations on the second node? Anyways Im sure the mango is going to be a treat.


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 4, 2008)

kochab said:


> Wow man, that is a rare happening. Ive never even had it happen. Are you sure that it isnt odd leaf formations on the second node? Anyways Im sure the mango is going to be a treat.


its a 3 pointed leaf =/ , but I have been giving it B-1 Thrive every watering


----------



## toolage (Jun 4, 2008)

alright, so that link is probably the most bad ass thing i've ever seen. that is the greatest $100 investment i've ever seen! I'm definently getting one of those. I'm really psyched about this next grow, it's going to be ace!

I am going to have to repurchase alot of things, like airpump air stones, water pump more nutes etc etc. I don't want to get to out of control with things as this is personal stash type deal, but variety is always an awesome idea! Thank you for all of your help kochab! Definently am going to start moving stuff around that closet very very soon! Going to draw a diagram tomorrow while I'm at work of everything.


----------



## toolage (Jun 5, 2008)

*Update Day 66 Flowering/105 Days from Veg*

*Nutes Added in Resevoir:*
Added 2 gallons water
1/4 tsp ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.5/1000

*Temp/Humidity*
74.1/34%
Max-91.3/54%
Min-63.2/20%

*Stretch*
I'm getting a little worried. Her leaves are curling over more and more every day. I'm hoping her roots haven't exceeded the pot and are getting root bound. I wasn't expecting her to get this big, she's been in that small pot since the beginning. I have balanced the PH every day, I know I'm not giving her too many nutes, the ppm is fine. Check out the pictures and let me know what you think. 

I wanted to start flushing in the next 5 days, anyone discourage that?

*Pictures*


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 5, 2008)

Cant help with your worries sorry man but hope it sorts itself out soon! Apart from that her buds are looking soooo nice lol Im highly jealous


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

i wouldn't rule out heat stress (91 F is pretty high) or nute burn (maybe this strain is very sensitive to nutrients). the problem is - nute burn and nute deficiencies look so similar...
you can try to match up what you are seeing with this:
Marijuana Plant Abuse


----------



## kochab (Jun 5, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> its a 3 pointed leaf =/ , but I have been giving it B-1 Thrive every watering


oh damn. Well @ least it has good leaf progression already. Sorry it wasnt the branches we all want on our seelings



toolage said:


> alright, so that link is probably the most bad ass thing i've ever seen. that is the greatest $100 investment i've ever seen! I'm definently getting one of those. I'm really psyched about this next grow, it's going to be ace!
> 
> I am going to have to repurchase alot of things, like airpump air stones, water pump more nutes etc etc. I don't want to get to out of control with things as this is personal stash type deal, but variety is always an awesome idea! Thank you for all of your help kochab! Definently am going to start moving stuff around that closet very very soon! Going to draw a diagram tomorrow while I'm at work of everything.


Your welcome man, I havent really helped all that much, you have been doing most of the actual planning on setting up ya room, Ive just been bouncing ideas around trying to make ya think a bit more. I thought you would love seeing that there are cheap light movers out there, I wish I knew when I was doing indoor grows myself. Another investment you may want to consider making would be the inline fan to properly cool your lights. The pc fans are better than nothing by far, but i dont think they are really doing that much good, your temps are still pretty high up there. You really want em to be in the 70-75 range if you arent using co2



toolage said:


> *Stretch*
> I'm getting a little worried. Her leaves are curling over more and more every day. I'm hoping her roots haven't exceeded the pot and are getting root bound. I wasn't expecting her to get this big, she's been in that small pot since the beginning. I have balanced the PH every day, I know I'm not giving her too many nutes, the ppm is fine. Check out the pictures and let me know what you think.
> 
> I wanted to start flushing in the next 5 days, anyone discourage that?
> ...


This is one thing I cant help with other than tell you root binding is a myth as far as I know. If plants get everything that they need then they will continue to grow without problem, even if they have no room to expand their roots. It looks like it could be a temp problem....
Also kinda looks like a dwc plant that isnt getting enough oxygen to the roots, so maybe it has to do with your drips (need more or less of them)?
again Im just bouncing ideas around here....

Ive told you I dont care for hydro, this is exactly why, theres just too much SHIT that can happen. Ive had air/water pumps fail while I was away and huge plants die because of it (flood and drain setups and in dwc).

Starting the flush right now wont hurt her unless your problem actually IS a nute deficiency, but usually you can start flushing a plant whenever you want to twords the end of flowering. Ive had strains running indoors that didnt taste "clean" unless they were flushed for 3 weeks, and Ive also had strains that only needed 1 week flush because they didnt require many nutes in the first place and had a sweet taste to them naturally without flushing (so i did 1 week of flushing to get rid of the harsh burn nutes give your throat).



email468 said:


> i wouldn't rule out heat stress (91 F is pretty high) or nute burn (maybe this strain is very sensitive to nutrients). the problem is - nute burn and nute deficiencies look so similar...
> you can try to match up what you are seeing with this:
> Marijuana Plant Abuse


Overheating is a possible cause...
I still dont think that it is showing symptoms of nute burn. Usually the first symptom in that is yellowing/burnt looking leaves. Then again it dosent look like a nute defficiancy to me either. Usually plants that have a deficiency dont look healthy... and strechette does look healthy with the exception of the drooping leaves. This really looks like over or under watering to me, but I cant call it for sure because its hydro.


----------



## kochab (Jun 5, 2008)

I think t hat if it was under watering then the plant would be kinda dry twords the tips where they are curled....Im thinking shes over watered toolage..
keep us updated on her though mate.


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

kochab said:


> I think t hat if it was under watering then the plant would be kinda dry twords the tips where they are curled....Im thinking shes over watered toolage..
> keep us updated on her though mate.


I thought this was a DWC - if this is a drip system that drains out (roots not hanging in res) then it does indeed look over watered combined with heat stress.

and if you are making up your own feeding regimen (not using a 2 or 3 part with supplements) then i would also look to possible deficiencies - provided your pH isn't swinging wildly.

I wouldn't flush until you are ready to harvest. You can just change the reservoir - no need to flush.


----------



## kochab (Jun 5, 2008)

email468 said:


> I thought this was a DWC - if this is a drip system that drains out (roots not hanging in res) then it does indeed look over watered combined with heat stress.
> 
> and if you are making up your own feeding regimen (not using a 2 or 3 part with supplements) then i would also look to possible deficiencies - provided your pH isn't swinging wildly.



ha ha I thought it was @ first myself too email, but no he is using a timed drip feeding system(Im pretty sure he said that it was set @ 2 drips a second) , which is amazing for a plant the size of strechette's size to me anways anyways.



email468 said:


> I wouldn't flush until you are ready to harvest. You can just change the reservoir - no need to flush.





toolage said:


> *Day 66 Flowering*


hes getting on in there man and I think that hes getting right near the end of this grow. 2-3 weeks left, IF that. Probably wouldent hurt to go ahead and start the flushing....


----------



## w0bi (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks great tool!!!!


----------



## toolage (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok thank you all for your help. I actually think it is over watering. The reason I don't think it's a heat problem because my temps never EVER go over 75 degress since i've fixed that room. When it got to 91 is when I first put my HPS in there and no fans at all. The max is just what its set to on my therm/humid reader. It's only gotten to 91 degs 1 time and for only about 15 minutes. I don't think its a nute problem at all, as i am OCD about my PPM. I have been feeding a little extra water to it here and there on the side, but I think it may be over watering. 


On a side note, I will start flushing on Monday, and will flush for 14 days. 


Thank you all for your constant help and support, without you all this grow is nothing!

yeah unfortunanlty it's not a DWC, even though that's what I would like to setup. 

All I need for a DWC setup is a bunch of airstones and pumps, and net pots right??


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

toolage said:


> All I need for a DWC setup is a bunch of airstones and pumps, and net pots right??


yep - that's about it. my set-up is essentially a DWC with an aero sprayer spritzing the roots.


----------



## toolage (Jun 5, 2008)

well i guess i could go that route, would you prefer that over a drip/feed system? Is there any pros over cons going with that setup other the one I'm using right now? I could probably grow more in 1 res then teh drip feed system I'm using now.


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

toolage said:


> well i guess i could go that route, would you prefer that over a drip/feed system? Is there any pros over cons going with that setup other the one I'm using right now? I could probably grow more in 1 res then teh drip feed system I'm using now.


The primary con is if the electric goes out - your res is no longer oxygenated and that's bad news. But that is problem with nearly all hydro (if not an air pump then a water pump, right?) I'd want at least 3 gallons of reservoir per plant - my preference is 5 gallons per plant.


----------



## toolage (Jun 5, 2008)

email468 said:


> The primary con is if the electric goes out - your res is no longer oxygenated and that's bad news. But that is problem with nearly all hydro (if not an air pump then a water pump, right?) I'd want at least 3 gallons of reservoir per plant - my preference is 5 gallons per plant.


so say i have 2 rubbermaid bins, that hold roughly atleast 10 gallons of water. How many plants can I plant in each bin, how many Airpumps and airstones will I need. Will I need any other kind of water pump or anything like that.


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

toolage said:


> so say i have 2 rubbermaid bins, that hold roughly atleast 10 gallons of water. How many plants can I plant in each bin, how many Airpumps and airstones will I need. Will I need any other kind of water pump or anything like that.


You could probably do 4 plants per bin (that would be a bit less than 3 gallons per plant - but i suspect your bins are larger than that). if you were going a small SoG style grow - you could probably fill them up pretty good.

You could get away with a single air-pump that has multiple connectors. I really like over-kill when it comes to oxygenating my reservoir. I have 3 ceramic air stones , a flexible air stone and 2 straight through air tubes in my little reservoir! it looks like a jacuzzi! 

you could do three in one bin and three in the other with a 6-nozzle air pump. 

So a 6-nozzle air pump, 4 air-stones and tubing. 2 air stones per bin with one straight through air tube per bin i think would be rockin'!


----------



## toolage (Jun 5, 2008)

Trust me, this resevoir can hold atleast probably 20 gallons, but I only fill it up to 10 gallons for easy carrying around. What do you mean as a straight through air tube? Right now I'm using a Topfin 5" airstone, all it does is bubble the water. It might also be the airpump I'm using, but I dont see how the airpump I'm using now could make the water bubble up so much that it waters the bottom of the net pots.

Top Fin® Round Airstones - Air Pumps & Accessories - PetSmart heres a link of what I'm using.

I will definently make a trip to Petsmart tomorrow and see what my costs will be to convert over to DWC. I haven't ever had problems with power outtages around where I live so this all sounds to be good.


----------



## Alto (Jun 5, 2008)

that system would rock T
I am a bit smaller scale
My giant reservoir is 2 gallons
and I have a dinky air pump with a single air stone
That circulates and aerates at the same time!
its about as simple as it gets
Inside the pots is a fat strip of thick paper 
(probably made from some organic something)
that goes to the bottom and about 1/2 way up its folded over
onto the Hydroton. I sit the rock wool cube on that and cover with more Hydroton
thats it.
The paper strip wicks up enough water till the babies can reach the reservoir 
called passive wick system
Once they have roots in the water it changes to a dwc.
Instead of "net pots" my pots are solid, but all 4 corners and the bottom
are open with slot like holes. roots come out from there but the majority of the root ball remains inside the pot. At least so far it has.
I like simple as long as it works
Balancing a 2 gal res is a chore that I would gladly trade for having to buy more nutes
and have thought about getting/making a larger one
I am always on the "lookout" when in the 5Below trust me lol
I want a like 40 gallon beer cooler


----------



## toolage (Jun 5, 2008)

Alto said:


> that system would rock T
> I am a bit smaller scale
> My giant reservoir is 2 gallons
> and I have a dinky air pump with a single air stone
> ...


wow man that's a dope system! Unfortunantly I don't have that small of a resevoir to do that. But mine are so tall, I'm trying to think how on earth its going to be able to bubble the water that high to be able to wet the net pots. hmmm..


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

toolage said:


> Trust me, this resevoir can hold atleast probably 20 gallons, but I only fill it up to 10 gallons for easy carrying around. What do you mean as a straight through air tube? Right now I'm using a Topfin 5" airstone, all it does is bubble the water. It might also be the airpump I'm using, but I dont see how the airpump I'm using now could make the water bubble up so much that it waters the bottom of the net pots.
> 
> I will definently make a trip to Petsmart tomorrow and see what my costs will be to convert over to DWC. I haven't ever had problems with power outtages around where I live so this all sounds to be good.


just air-tube with no air-stone or anything else attached....straight-through - blowing a jet of water.

I keep my netpots bottom in the reservoir - or at least within an inch or so - until the roots grow into the water and then i don't fill it up as much. but my plants sit a little higher in the net pot (the plants are NOT ever in the water). does that make sense?

i would recommend a good air-pump - this is what i use (but like i said - i like over kill when it comes to keeping the res oxygenated. be warned it vibrates like a mutha (you have to keep it screwed down) and is loud as a fan (or louder)!


----------



## Alto (Jun 5, 2008)

toolage said:


> wow man that's a dope system! Unfortunantly I don't have that small of a resevoir to do that. But mine are so tall, I'm trying to think how on earth its going to be able to bubble the water that high to be able to wet the net pots. hmmm..


water pump and spray nozzles dude
GROWFAQ
Thats the type I'm using (at the moment)
only in the picture at the top of the article imagine holes where the roots can reach the rezz on their own at some point 
there by negating the big plant _mumbo jumbo_ that guy was talking about.

The one email is talking about (if i understand him correctly) is sorta a hybrid between aeroponics and dwc
using these





to wet the roots until they reach the reservoir
with your drip system you could make a big areogarden actually
using the drip to feed the roots until they reach the reservoir is what the aerogarden does. I took mine apart lol.
basically whatever way you do it the important thing is to have the roots end up in the reservoir feeding directly.
Thats the easy part tho. the plants will find it all on their own.
The hardest part *as you know* is keeping the reservoir in a balanced state
where the plants can get all they need and leftovers don't have a chance to build up.
Thats why I reall want a bigger reservoir. Just like a tropical aquarium the larger the tank the easier to keep
balanced being in smaller tanks a very little chemical changes the water more drastically
did that make sense?


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

Alto said:


> water pump and spray nozzles dude
> GROWFAQ
> Thats the type I'm using (at the moment)
> The one email is talking about is sorta a hybrid between aeroponics and dwc
> ...


yep - that's a whole different set-up with the aero - you have to run all the lines. my rainforest is kind of neat in that the res is round and the aero sprayer spins around misting water on the roots.


----------



## Alto (Jun 5, 2008)

email468 said:


> yep - that's a whole different set-up with the aero - you have to run all the lines. my rainforest is kind of neat in that the res is round and the aero sprayer spins around misting water on the roots.


Right (sorry I forgot, so many grows) you have that Rainforest
You can change between different tops too right like a top that you have a lot more sites for clones right?


----------



## kochab (Jun 5, 2008)

toolage, as far as my hydro experiences go I suck UNLESS its dwc.

You should be able to make a dwc setup very easy, if you neeed some help with it pm me later bra. What you really want though is a recirculating dwc. What that means basically is that you take a normal dwc system and add a water pump to the mix. Instead of just bubbling, it spreads the bubbles around in the res even more than the airstone alone does. So you get pretty good oxygenated water from the bubbles and on top of that you have the additional oxygen that the water gets from the res constantly moving.

I think you can put 3 plants in those 10 gallon res easy, You will be able to do up to 5 with no problem with a recirculating dwc though. 
But the only catch 22 is, If you keep several plants in a dwc system the roots like to grow together. This next grow you are going to be doing will all be from seed, what are you gonna be able to do with the roots to the males? that answer is.....You cant do shit about it but leave em in there. Most people that do dwc and have several plants per container grow from clone to prevent that.

You may want to look into using an flood and drain table for the flowering room and just use the dwc for a mom until you get a bunch of clones.
with a flood and drain(i believe that its also called ebb and flow?) you keep plants roots in rockwool in a table that has an edge to it similar to the way a pool table is.
Then you have a res with a pump that puts water on the table so often with a timer. There is a drain on the table in the center to send any un used nutes back to the res.


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

Alto said:


> Right (sorry I forgot, so many grows) you have that Rainforest
> You can change between different tops too right like a top that you have a lot more sites for clones right?


That's correct - but the sprayer could stop working and it is a fine DWC system.


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

kochab said:


> toolage, as far as my hydro experiences go I suck UNLESS its dwc.
> 
> You should be able to make a dwc setup very easy, if you neeed some help with it pm me later bra. What you really want though is a recirculating dwc. What that means basically is that you take a normal dwc system and add a water pump to the mix. Instead of just bubbling, it spreads the bubbles around in the res even more than the airstone alone does. So you get pretty good oxygenated water from the bubbles and on top of that you have the additional oxygen that the water gets from the res constantly moving.
> 
> ...


one thing you can do with males is cut them off at the main stem way above the roots and below most of the branches making sure to take all the flowers with you. and keep it that way - it will spend most of its time trying to heal itself and you'll have plenty of time to snip off new nodes as they gradually appear. the females can continue on their merry way.


----------



## kochab (Jun 5, 2008)

email468 said:


> one thing you can do with males is cut them off at the main stem way above the roots and below most of the branches making sure to take all the flowers with you. and keep it that way - it will spend most of its time trying to heal itself and you'll have plenty of time to snip off new nodes as they gradually appear. the females can continue on their merry way.


You saying keep the male alive throughout the whole grow just cut all new growth off? It will still flower as long as it has a few nodes with leaves on em though wouldent it? You would have to make sure all the pollen was cut back during flowering.
I suppose that would be a bit iffy but it would work.
Thanks email Ive never thought about that


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

kochab said:


> You saying keep the male alive throughout the whole grow just cut all new growth off? It will still flower as long as it has a few nodes with leaves on em though wouldent it? You would have to make sure all the pollen was cut back during flowering.
> I suppose that would be a bit iffy but it would work.
> Thanks email Ive never thought about that


the idea is to hack it as much as possible without killing it (to prevent the roots from rotting).


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Tool , read your hole journal damn it took me a long time but looking awsome, here/s my journal , any one is free to check it out and leave comments at any time pce


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

I had 2 males ( 2 for 7 isn't too bad)
and I just ripped them right out pots and all.
I did not want to risk root rot spreading to the girls should they die.
I did not use net pots tho, the system I have came with pots
that are solid on the sides with the corners and bottom open.
I'm 3 weeks into flower and I don't have any roots that have grown together.
I remove all the plants each time I change and clean the reservoir
so maybe thats whats keeping them separated?
Using a larger pot with hydroton (or whatever) you can keep the bulk
of the root mass inside the pot. 
As long as the bottom of the pot (like 3 inches) is sitting in the actual water, 
they can get what they need without growing too far outside the pots and getting all tangled up.
Or thats what my experience has been.
You can see the pots in the attachment


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

it isn't to bad at all man


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

This is the next one I will buy and use the wick system I have for a mother or two.
Hydrofarm - American Hydroponics AH91068 Econo 1-tray system w/reservoir, 3' x 3' x 19" - White
I will eventually have it set up with both a veg and flower area like the beginning of my journal shows.
I just have to fit out the 24/0 area with panda or something to make it light proof as they are in the same room.
Still working out all that (proper ventilation and such) but someday.
but the linked system would fit perfectly in your space I think and is one of the easiest systems to maintain. A real commercial system.

That or this type which is drip and expandable
http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=605
and can be expanded and automated to this which rocks
http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=621


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah alto those are pretty good systems. I think if you didnt move the roots around much you would still be okay because most of the roots stay contained in those systems.
The dwc(recirculating) system I used made root growth fuckin explode in a manner that the roots hung out of the bottom to the net pots and into the water to the bottom of the res before I ever even flowered them.


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

kochab said:


> yeah alto those are pretty good systems. I think if you didnt move the roots around much you would still be okay because most of the roots stay contained in those systems.
> The dwc(recirculating) system I used made root growth fuckin explode in a manner that the roots hung out of the bottom to the net pots and into the water to the bottom of the res before I ever even flowered them.


yeah thats what happens with my aerogarden lol
Reservoir is full of roots
That single waterfarm complete one would be great to keep a mom in eh?


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

Alto said:


> yeah thats what happens with my aerogarden lol
> Reservoir is full of roots
> That single waterfarm complete one would be great to keep a mom in eh?


if your talking about the flood and drain table then I would say no.
If you mean a single plant dwc system then i would say yeah, I kept a mom in a 5gallon bucket by herself that I made into a dwc system.
Her roots eventually filled the bucket totally.


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

Good morning everyone,

There is way too much to multiquote about this convo lol. Thanks alot for the pic of that air pump. 

Other thing I was thinking about, is how do you all drain your system right now to get all the old water out and put new water in? I unfortunantly didn't think of a good way to do that for this grow. I used to have to take all the plants out and just take the res in my bathroom and change it in there. But now that stretch is tied down, I have to redirect my water pump into another res, pump all the water out, clean it out with a clean towel and refill it up while it's in the grow op. 

I will be doing 4 plants per res. 4 Feminised Northern Lights in 1 res. 4 Lowryders in the other resevoir. I would like do this DWC setup, I do have a water pump to make it a recirculating one as well. 

From what I'm understand, for the first 2 weeks i'll fill up the res to it's full potential of about 20 gallons yes? Basically the bottom of the next pots will barely sit on the top of the water until the roots are long enough to sit in the water, then from there just not fill up the resevoir as much? I think that's what I got from everything, but I have just woken up so let me know if I missed something.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> There is way too much to multiquote about this convo lol. Thanks alot for the pic of that air pump.
> 
> ...


Hey Tool , I'm just starting my first grow journal , come drop by to take a look.

Question , why is there strains called Haze #5 ???


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

BCMango said:


> Hey Tool , I'm just starting my first grow journal , come drop by to take a look.
> 
> Question , why is there strains called Haze #5 ???


hey man, nice to have ya aboard. They call it haze #5 because its been breed 5 different times with haze I believe. They have northern lights, northernlights x3, x4, x5. The higher the number the more its been bread, which its more of a pure haze and usually more potency.

correct me if i'm wong though.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> hey man, nice to have ya aboard. They call it haze #5 because its been breed 5 different times with haze I believe. They have northern lights, northernlights x3, x4, x5. The higher the number the more its been bread, which its more of a pure haze and usually more potency.
> 
> correct me if i'm wong though.


so...

if I had a Mango (mom) plant and Haze (dad) and crossed them I would get Sweet Haze F1

and if I take the Sweet Haze #1 and took the male plant and crossed it with the Mango (mom) I would get Sweet Haze #2


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

I take my plants out for reservoir changes too T
I have a hole in the top of the grow deck and a drain
and even bought a long funnel (like for doing an oil change on you car)
to be able to add nutes back in without spilling all over.
I could go that route and leave everyone in, but I like to rinse out the reservoir and wash it out between changes so I blow a whistle and its
"every body out of the pool!"
next round I am attaching the grow deck to the scrog screen so I devised a way to drop the reservoir out from under the grow deck to remove it.
I will have to use the drain to empty it first (or make a mess)
but it should be pretty easy once I do some fine tuning.
I would like to figure out a way to recirculate my small reservoir in and out of a larger one.
Thats still in the thinking up a way to do it phase...lol


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

BCMango said:


> so...
> 
> if I had a Mango (mom) plant and Haze (dad) and crossed them I would get Sweet Haze F1
> 
> and if I take the Sweet Haze #1 and took the male plant and crossed it with the Mango (mom) I would get Sweet Haze #2


that's the basic jist of breeding, but you won't get all the traits on the first cross. It usually takes alot of cross breeding to get a pure strain to grow right with all good genetics.



Alto said:


> I take my plants out for reservoir changes too T
> I have a hole in the top of the grow deck and a drain
> and even bought a long funnel (like for doing an oil change on you car)
> to be able to add nutes back in without spilling all over.
> ...


that's pretty dope. Where do you put your plants after you take them out of your res. Aren't your roots like a mile long? Is it safe to move them like that and such?


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

BCMango said:


> Hey Tool , I'm just starting my first grow journal , come drop by to take a look.
> 
> Question , why is there strains called Haze #5 ???





BCMango said:


> so...
> 
> if I had a Mango (mom) plant and Haze (dad) and crossed them I would get Sweet Haze F1
> 
> and if I take the Sweet Haze #1 and took the male plant and crossed it with the Mango (mom) I would get Sweet Haze #2


Ok yall got part of that right there. The offspring from a set of parents are the F1's. If you want F2s then you take your F1 and cross breed backwards to one of the original parents. There will be more variations of plants the farther you go until you stabilize the trait you want and out breed all the ones you dont want by back crossing

and they labeled strains with numbers because those are different phenos of that strain. The guy that found the northern lights strain had 12 plants and nummbered them all down the line
northern lights #1
northern lights #2
northern lights#3 
and so on and so fourth. The reason they have each different numbers now is so that we can tell the pheno types apart from one another.
If I remember correctly northern lights #5 ended up being the most potent one.

make any sense?


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

kochab said:


> Ok yall got part of that right there. The offspring from a set of parents are the F1's. If you want F2s then you take your F1 and cross breed backwards to one of the original parents. There will be more variations of plants the farther you go until you stabilize the trait you want and out breed all the ones you dont want by back crossing
> 
> and they labeled strains with numbers because those are different phenos of that strain. The guy that found the northern lights strain had 12 plants and nummbered them all down the line
> northern lights #1
> ...


I kinda get it but you lost me on the hole '' There will be more variations of plants the farther you go until you stabilize the trait you want and out breed all the ones you dont want by back crossing ''


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

makes perfect sense. Thanks for clearing that up bro! I think I'm only getting Northern Lights #1. I hope they haven't gotten caught by customs, still patiently waiting for them to come in.


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

BCMango said:


> I kinda get it but you lost me on the hole '' There will be more variations of plants the farther you go until you stabilize the trait you want and out breed all the ones you dont want by back crossing ''


This is breeding terminology. In the effort to find plants with the perfect traits you have to grow many, many plants. The more plants you have - the more likelihood of pinpointing the desirable traits - but you also introduce more variable traits.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

what would I get if I crossed 

NL and Haze = NL x Haze
NL x Haze F1 crossed with Haze would give me?


----------



## SmokeThisSmokeThat (Jun 6, 2008)

What are you guys using to keep the temps and humidity down in your closet???


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

SmokeThisSmokeThat said:


> What are you guys using to keep the temps and humidity down in your closet???


I use an AC to keep temps down which seems to stabilize my humidity as well.


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

BCMango said:


> what would I get if I crossed
> 
> NL and Haze = NL x Haze
> NL x Haze F1 crossed with Haze would give me?


A non-stabilized cross of NL x Haze F1 + Haze?


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

SmokeThisSmokeThat said:


> What are you guys using to keep the temps and humidity down in your closet???


I'm using PC fans believe it or not. I have a tarp covering my closet. I have a pc fan in the upper right blowing air out. I have another one in the lower left blowing air inside the closet. I also have an oscilating fan circulating air at the bottom of the op. 

My humidity stays anywhere between 27-44% and my temps stay anywhere betweeen 70-75.

To keep my temps low though, my thermostat never goes higher then 73. AC is the biggest key especially when using HID.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

so if I crossed NL and Haze to get NL x Haze F1

I wanna chose the best male and female Plants from the F1 plants to create a more stable strain?


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

BCMango said:


> so if I crossed NL and Haze to get NL x Haze F1
> 
> I wanna chose the best male and female Plants from the F1 plants to create a more stable strain?


you would have to go through several or more generations to get to the stable F1 i think.

i'd recommend reading a breeding book (like Greg Green's Breeder Bible or Marijuana Botany) for a full treatment of breeding and what it involves.

From what i can gather, breeding requires a lot of room, patience, diligence, equipment and clones! with some luck added.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> you would have to go through several or more generations to get to the stable F1 i think.
> 
> i'd recommend reading a breeding book (like Greg Green's Breeder Bible or Marijuana Botany) for a full treatment of breeding and what it involves.
> 
> From what i can gather, breeding requires a lot of room, patience, diligence, equipment and clones! with some luck added.


ok I did some reading and to me it seems like when you create an F1 it has 50% dad (NL) and 50% mom (Haze)

taking the male F1 and back cossing it with the P1 (orignal mom) (Haze) you are making the new seeds have a higher Haze gene. and when you keep on crossing it with the female Haze you are making the Haze gene higher but will never get rid of it.

is that pretty much how it works?


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

BCMango said:


> ok I did some reading and to me it seems like when you create an F1 it has 50% dad (NL) and 50% mom (Haze)
> 
> taking the male F1 and back cossing it with the P1 (orignal mom) (Haze) you are making the new seeds have a higher Haze gene. and when you keep on crossing it with the female Haze you are making the Haze gene higher but will never get rid of it.
> 
> is that pretty much how it works?


It depends on which genes are dominant and which are recessive. If you can breed a mom and dad with the same dominant genes (for the desired traits) then i believe you have stabilized the offspring. 

But i would point you towards the breeding forums as their are people who actually do it there.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> It depends on which genes are dominant and which are recessive. If you can breed a mom and dad with the same dominant genes (for the desired traits) then i believe you have stabilized the offspring.
> 
> But i would point you towards the breeding forums as their are people who actually do it there.


well I did some math on what I've read and what it seems like to me please let me know if I have the slightest idea if I know what breeding is



so if that's right then the end result will have more of the Haze gene then the NL


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

BCMango said:


> well I did some math on what I've read and what it seems like to me please let me know if I have the slightest idea if I know what breeding is
> 
> View attachment 129497
> 
> so if that's right then the end result will have more of the Haze gene then the NL


I do not know enough about breading to answer you. But if you are looking at these charts and plugging in your own numbers - you are going in the right direction.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> I do not know enough about breading to answer you. But if you are looking at these charts and plugging in your own numbers - you are going in the right direction.


wow its a merical how I found some math to it and I start to understand it geeze


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

BCMango said:


> wow its a merical how I found some math to it and I start to understand it geeze


if you need more info check it out here, these threads are from another forum by a member with the s/n flora.
TRUE BREEDING - Skunk Skool
http://www.drskunk.com/skunkskool/basic-breeding-f42-simple-breeding-t272.html
ADVANCED BREEDING - Skunk Skool


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

sorry to interupt the breeding convo. about to post a picture update


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

*Day 67 Flowering Pictures*


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> sorry to interupt the breeding convo. about to post a picture update


sounds good to me tool


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Day 67 Flowering Pictures*


damn tool she looks freaking awsome man hope she smokes well


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

nearly 10 weeks flowering - this must be driving you nuts!


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

SmokeThisSmokeThat said:


> What are you guys using to keep the temps and humidity down in your closet???


I have a can fan that air cools my HID
Thats the biggest part of keeping it cool in there for me.
I have an intake to the "room" (its not a closet) to supply fresh air from outside.
The outgoing air is filtered with a carbon inline filter.
Temps stay low in my OP basically because it is an undergorund chamber.

Toolage!
Stretch is so packed with flowers
she sure looks pretty


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

BCMango said:


> damn tool she looks freaking awsome man hope she smokes well


yeah bro, i had a sample not to long ago. Suprisingly enough it got me quite high for about 20 minutes. It has a berry fruity taste.



email468 said:


> nearly 10 weeks flowering - this must be driving you nuts!


lmao omg bro you have NO IDEA. If I didn't have enough to smoke on I would probably be pulling my hair out. Only 3 more days till I start flushing. But thing that sucks is, I still have to count the weeks to dry and cure, so I still have probably another month.



Alto said:


> Toolage!
> Stretch is so packed with flowers
> she sure looks pretty


Thanks bro, she sure smells pretty also. Does anyone elses plant smell really potent at one part of the day and as the day goes on you can barely smell anything? It's usually about 4 hours after the lights have been on it smells the strongest! Only a little over 2 weeks left


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

whats your guess on weight?


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

Alto said:


> whats your guess on weight?


I'm hoping for over and ounce a half. If I get less then an Ounce of this plant I really think I might cry. I might even get 2 considering how big this plant really is. And the last 2 weeks they are just going to get fatter right? Even though I'm only feeding water and no nutes, does it really gain that much weight in the last 2 weeks? Or do people mean they get their biggest in the last 2 weeks before flushing?


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> I'm hoping for over and ounce a half. If I get less then an Ounce of this plant I really think I might cry. I might even get 2 considering how big this plant really is. And the last 2 weeks they are just going to get fatter right? Even though I'm only feeding water and no nutes, does it really gain that much weight in the last 2 weeks? Or do people mean they get their biggest in the last 2 weeks before flushing?


if it is really the last two weeks of flowering. but it looks like she could just keep on going and going. I'd continue with your plan and get some new plants going ASAP (something indica-heavy maybe so you aren't waiting on sativas to mature).


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> if it is really the last two weeks of flowering. but it looks like the could just keep on going and going. I'd continue with your plan and get some new plants going ASAP (something indica-heavy maybe so you aren't waiting on sativas to mature).


yeah maybe some NL#1 and LR
that would work...lmao puffs, passes to T
an ounce is all? It looks like more to me but it is kinda fluffy
no matter if it is great you won't need to smoke as much.
(just teasing e-mail there T, he didn't read all about your next grow plans I take it...)


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> if it is really the last two weeks of flowering. but it looks like the could just keep on going and going. I'd continue with your plan and get some new plants going ASAP (something indica-heavy maybe so you aren't waiting on sativas to mature).


Very much so, as much as I love stretch and what she has done for me, I'm really ready to get this grow over with. I have been drawing things on paper on what my next grow's going to be setup like. Though I'm not good at making diagrams, or even drawing it makes sense to me lol. I haven't really posted them because they look like complete poop but once I get my roomate to re-draw it for me i'll post it up.


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

Alto said:


> yeah maybe some NL#1 and LR
> that would work...lmao puffs, passes to T
> an ounce is all? It looks like more to me but it is kinda fluffy
> no matter if it is great you won't need to smoke as much.
> (just teasing e-mail there T, he didn't read all about your next grow plans I take it...)


Yeah I'm sure it's going to be over an ounce, I just don't want to over estimate things lol. It is very fluffy, the only thing this plant is lacking are Trichs. The leaves are basically empty of trichs, you really have to look close, or take a good macro shot to see them. I'm sure it's because it's bagseed genetics, but none the less the smoke is still good from the samples.


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> Yeah I'm sure it's going to be over an ounce, I just don't want to over estimate things lol. It is very fluffy, the only thing this plant is lacking are Trichs. The leaves are basically empty of trichs, you really have to look close, or take a good macro shot to see them. I'm sure it's because it's bagseed genetics, but none the less the smoke is still good from the samples.


and it tastes fruity!


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> Very much so, as much as I love stretch and what she has done for me, I'm really ready to get this grow over with. I have been drawing things on paper on what my next grow's going to be setup like. Though I'm not good at making diagrams, or even drawing it makes sense to me lol. I haven't really posted them because they look like complete poop but once I get my roomate to re-draw it for me i'll post it up.


Is this your first real grow?


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> Is this your first real grow?


by myself? yes. I have done 2 drip/feed setups with a friend of mine. Though my friend did most of the labor work, I was along with the grow from seed to harvest. First grow was bagseed which was some KILLER bud when it was done. The 2nd time he grew trainwreck which turned hermie due to light leak.


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> by myself? yes. I have done 2 drip/feed setups with a friend of mine. Though my friend did most of the labor work, I was along with the grow from seed to harvest. First grow was bagseed which was some KILLER bud when it was done. The 2nd time he grew trainwreck which turned hermie due to light leak.


that you made it this far (all the way to harvest) is all the more impressive for it.

pat yourself on the back - you've done what I (and many others) could not do ... take a first attempt to harvest.


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Day 67 Flowering Pictures*




















I cant say much other than god damn.

Do you know if your northern lights is gonna be sativa or indica dominant? Most are sativa dominant I believe but Ive gotten some from a breeder once and they turned out to be very strong indicas.
All I can say is I love that strain. It was the first one I grew out
soooo tasty


----------



## dvsmoi6 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey i was going to say toolage, are u sure mary and stretch aren't just normal weeds. Cuz they look nothing like ur top plant juana. LOL @ Juana, where's pablito ?


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> that you made it this far (all the way to harvest) is all the more impressive for it.
> 
> pat yourself on the back - you've done what I (and many others) could not do ... take a first attempt to harvest.


*pats self on back* lol thank you so much for the kind words. I am honestly also very surpised I made it this far. I have been dealing with plants with my mom since I was a tot. That's been mostly outdoors though, but it helped me understand plants enough to get by. 



kochab said:


> I cant say much other than god damn.
> 
> Do you know if your northern lights is gonna be sativa or indica dominant? Most are sativa dominant I believe but Ive gotten some from a breeder once and they turned out to be very strong indicas.
> All I can say is I love that strain. It was the first one I grew out
> soooo tasty


LOL yeah man it's impressive on how big she has gotten. You can obviously tell I didn't plan on her getting that big as I didn't even put the emergency blanket that high on the wall. 

I actually asked my girl to get an indica dominant strain, but she said she forgot to ask which it was. So I guess I won't really tell it starts growing. Northern Lights #1 was the first headies I had ever smoked, and my favorite tasting as well! She said on the brochure she said the seeds she purchased flowering time was 6-8 weeks, so I'm guessing that would be Indica dominant.


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

by the way bra you should also probably do away with those pc fans and get one of these... Or @ least look into it.
they are only 40 bucks and would be great for your room. You might be able to find a cheaper one but that site (htgsupply) is usually the one with the best deals.
Hook one of these up to your light and add a pane of tempered plate glass and youll never have to worry about heat again in there. You could still use it without the glass but It would be a little less effective.
Then you can use a box fan to keep air moving around in the room really well.
Im looking around for some more equipment to put back even though I dont have the space to use it right now cause of that thing on that pm I sent you.
If that bill gets passed Ill MAKE room and try to open up a club.
*Suncourt 6" Inline Duct Fan*



Click on image to enlarge



Rated at 250 cfm (cubic feet per minute)Tried and true tools for the heating and cooling trade, wisely adapted for cooling grow light reflectors. An Inline Duct Fan is a reliable and cost effective way to keep temperature in the indoor garden under control. Use one fan per light or to increase the efficiency of an exhaust system. These economically priced fans have a lesser cfm (cubic feet per minute air exchange) than the high output CAN-FANS also available on this site. Perfect for air cooling a single lighting reflector or ventilating a small closet sized grow room.
Wired to plug into a standard household outlet!

6" Inline Fan 
*Order*


*Price:* *Quantity: * 
​


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

dvsmoi6 said:


> Hey i was going to say toolage, are u sure mary and stretch aren't just normal weeds. Cuz they look nothing like ur top plant juana. LOL @ Juana, where's pablito ?


i'm not sure if your referring to the beginning of this journal or now? Only stretch is still alive, and yes they did look like shit at the beginning of the grow. But after I replaced with HPS they made a quick turn around. And not to sure what you mean by pablito...


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

kochab said:


> by the way bra you should also probably do away with those pc fans and get one of these... Or @ least look into it.
> they are only 40 bucks and would be great for your room. You might be able to find a cheaper one but that site (htgsupply) is usually the one with the best deals.
> Hook one of these up to your light and add a pane of tempered plate glass and youll never have to worry about heat again in there. You could still use it without the glass but It would be a little less effective.
> Then you can use a box fan to keep air moving around in the room really well.
> ...


wow what a deal! definently am going to invest probably an extra 400-500 for this next grow. But I've never had experience hooking one up, I would love to learn how to do it. DO you mean tempered glass under the bulb in case the bulb explodes? If so I already have on of those on my fixture. There is a spot in the side of fixture for an inline fan, just have to purchase one.


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

dvsmoi6 said:


> Hey i was going to say toolage, are u sure mary and stretch aren't just normal weeds. Cuz they look nothing like ur top plant juana. LOL @ Juana, where's pablito ?


Hi - where's your grow? do you have a journal? let's see some pics!


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> wow what a deal! definently am going to invest probably an extra 400-500 for this next grow. But I've never had experience hooking one up, I would love to learn how to do it. DO you mean tempered glass under the bulb in case the bulb explodes? If so I already have on of those on my fixture. There is a spot in the side of fixture for an inline fan, just have to purchase one.


damn, youll be spending that much? Hell if thats the case then you can get all kinds of usefull shit to make life lots easier on you.
intake outtake fans for venting, light mover, dwc setups being your key things you need to get.



If your light has a plate glass cover that isnt to protect you if the bulb explodes, Its to keep it as airtight as possible so no heat escapes downwards to the plants. The only time Ive ever heard of a bulb exploding is if it gets wet while it on, or has oil residue from handprints on the bulb.

Now this brings us to another discussion since you said you have that much of a budget.... Venting that closet.
The better your air circulation the better your plants will look. If they dont get fresh air then they dont do well. What you really want is a negative air pressure inside of your closet...Which means you want more air going out than there is coming in. There is a couple options you have here to do that.

A) You can use an inline fan on your reflector so that heat isnt an issue in the room, and make a setup like you already kinda have with those pc fans but using 2 more inline fans and some vent hose to get a decent air exchange in the room. That should be just enough to get by with But I dont believe that it would cause a negative air pressure in there.
it would cost

B) or you could take into mind that your space is 5'long x 5'wide x 8'tall which is exactly 200 square feet of space in there.
There is another fan offered byu the same company for $80 and it can exchange 200 sqare feets worth of space in 2 minutes. That will deffanitly give you negative air pressure in the closet. I think you should also be able to vent the closet and your light with that one fan.
*http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52479
*


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

then theres always the concern of smell...... Your in an apartment dude, you need to have some sort of charcoal on the end of that fan so that your place dosent smell like a skunk died in it all the time. You can make one pretty easily if you can find sheets of carbon filter shit around there if you cant find any of that then youll need to buy one. Cheapest ive found so far is $60
High Tech Garden Supply

something else you may want to think about is this, a 400watt lamp will provide a 3x3 foot area of grow space. You are putting a 4ft lightmover in there You can use that whole 5x5 closet for flowering....
Why keep so few plants if you are going to have the light to raise more? If nothing else get your closets venting and lighting hardware squared away before you start. Then as you get a mom, starting making more dwc/drip or whatever systems you would like to use in there so you can use those as well? Hell once you get a mom, You can keep them in soil containers if you dont have the chance/$ to build them a setup for a bit.
It would just be a shame to see it go to waste....


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

kochab said:


> damn, youll be spending that much? Hell if thats the case then you can get all kinds of usefull shit to make life lots easier on you.
> intake outtake fans for venting, light mover, dwc setups being your key things you need to get.
> 
> 
> ...


wow! I definently should of invested in this on this grow. I never really was one to purchase online, but for these prices I have to! Do you think I should just take off the tarp thats covering my closet? I think if I take that tarp off and just use that to cover a window it still won't get any light leaks, and it'll have a WHOLE lot better air flow.


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

kochab said:


> then theres always the concern of smell...... Your in an apartment dude, you need to have some sort of charcoal on the end of that fan so that your place dosent smell like a skunk died in it all the time. You can make one pretty easily if you can find sheets of carbon filter shit around there if you cant find any of that then youll need to buy one. Cheapest ive found so far is $60
> High Tech Garden Supply


nice so I can get that filter, and that $80 fan and I will be set to go with good air quality and good odor removal. This is just getting better and better! I wish I could've been able to purchase all this at this grow, but I have money saved up now!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> She said on the brochure she said the seeds she purchased flowering time was 6-8 weeks, so I'm guessing that would be Indica dominant.


missed this earlier,
i would say thats an indica dominant pheno for sure.
Im growing out some raft x sativa bagseeds I have trying to get an indica dominant plant. Theres a 50/50 shot @ it so Im keeping my fingers crossed that one of the babies will have the rafts indica and its stronger potency traits. I dont have any female raft plants or any more beans so its about my only shot


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> nice so I can get that filter, and that $80 fan and I will be set to go with good air quality and good odor removal. This is just getting better and better! I wish I could've been able to purchase all this at this grow, but I have money saved up now!!


If Im thinking and calculating everything correctly then that should be fine & that will cost you less than $300. So youll be able to get some mylar to go up on the walls. I actually recommend taking some cardboard and attaching the mylar to that tightly then putting those panels up on the walls, it keeps the mylar less wrinkled and that makes it more productive. Wrinkled mylar throws light around the room in odd angles and if one catches a plant just right too close to the wall it will burn the shit out of a plant.

By the way, Your the first person Ive ever heard of to grow lowryder in a hydro setup


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> wow! I definently should of invested in this on this grow. I never really was one to purchase online, but for these prices I have to! Do you think I should just take off the tarp thats covering my closet? I think if I take that tarp off and just use that to cover a window it still won't get any light leaks, and it'll have a WHOLE lot better air flow.


NO! I like the way you are thinking though...
1) blacking out a window always makes people outside that see its blacked out ask questions. They will either think You work @ night and have to sleap during the day so you blacked it out, or that you are trying to hide something and that will make them curious to find out. Then you come home one day to find your house has been broken into and police are everywhere outside...etc....

2) that will take away your negative air pressure. Your fan would be sucking air in through the big open doorway and blowing it right back out into that room to come back in it again.

3) odor control works by pumping air through a filter and cleaning it of smells so to say.. in order to kill all smell you have to trap it best you can in the area and then force it through the filter, if not some might get out and raise suspicions.


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

kochab said:


> If Im thinking and calculating everything correctly then that should be fine & that will cost you less than $300. So youll be able to get some mylar to go up on the walls. I actually recommend taking some cardboard and attaching the mylar to that tightly then putting those panels up on the walls, it keeps the mylar less wrinkled and that makes it more productive. Wrinkled mylar throws light around the room in odd angles and if one catches a plant just right too close to the wall it will burn the shit out of a plant.
> 
> By the way, Your the first person Ive ever heard of to grow lowryder in a hydro setup


sweet man thanks for that heads up. yeah i didn't use cardboard on my emergency blanket and its rips easily and is wrinkly looking. LOL glad to hear I'm the first you've heard of, we'll see how it goes!! Btw i'm not to sure if you missed my question, but do you think I should take the tarp off thats covering my closet and just put that over the window in the room. That will still stop light leaks and it will probably have better air circulation right? The only thing I would have to take off is the fan thats hooked up to the light, which is barely doing anything anyways lol.


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

I used these instead of dwc air stones they work great because they just loop around your res several times, takes a good air pump though
GreenSpirit Hydrogardens - Pumps/Irrigation
Eco Plus Flexible Air Diffuser These air "hoses" are flexible and unbreakable. They provide excellent aeration. To clean, just wipe off under running water.




Call to Order $4.95 - 2ft hose Call to Order $5.95 - 3ft hose Call to Order $7.95 - 4ft hose


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

toolage said:


> sweet man thanks for that heads up. yeah i didn't use cardboard on my emergency blanket and its rips easily and is wrinkly looking. LOL glad to hear I'm the first you've heard of, we'll see how it goes!! Btw i'm not to sure if you missed my question, but do you think I should take the tarp off thats covering my closet and just put that over the window in the room. That will still stop light leaks and it will probably have better air circulation right? The only thing I would have to take off is the fan thats hooked up to the light, which is barely doing anything anyways lol.


Hit refresh.


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

Combo
carbon inline filter, Yard, Garden Outdoor Living, Inside the Home items on eBay.com

This one has the fan built right inside
Activated Carbon Air Filter Hydroponic Odor Scrubber - eBay (item 150255260068 end time Jun-07-08 08:44:30 PDT)

best price so far on a light mover
4 foot Hydro Light Track System Large Grow Mover 4' - eBay (item 260246356721 end time Jun-06-08 19:09:06 PDT)

or just browse here for lots of good stuff
http://search.stores.ebay.com/Seeds-Etc_hydroponic_W0QQsaselZ8775331QQsofpZ0

I don't do the auctions I use the e-bay "Stores"
rather than an individual you deal with a store that most times has a physical location and inventory + a rep to keep good.
I buy most stuff online this way and save cash.


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

Alto said:


> Combo
> carbon inline filter, Yard, Garden Outdoor Living, Inside the Home items on eBay.com
> 
> This one has the fan built right inside
> ...


good looking out alto. I dont know how much I would trust that carbon scrubber with the fan in it though. Might be a good one, ive never used one though.Do you know if you can buy carbon refill kits for that model?


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

not sure just thought it looked novel lol
I have a Can Fan 4" (159cfm) and a 30LB carbon filter I use
1 line that evacuates air from the grow room and cleans it and cools the light.
passive room intake vent thats light proofed.


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

Alto said:


> not sure just thought it looked novel lol
> I have a Can Fan 4" (159cfm) and a 30LB carbon filter I use
> 1 line that evacuates air from the grow room and cleans it and cools the light.
> passive room intake vent thats light proofed.


nice vent setup then


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

sweet fellas, thanks for all the helpful info and links. Lol sorry kochab didn't see that post but I read it now lol. 

So by the end of this new setup, this inline fan is going to be hooked up to my light, and where does the carbon scrubber get hooked up to, the end of the duct? Am I going to have other fans getting air in and out of the room?


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

Well there are different schools about all that.


No 1 - you will need a 4" hole "somewhere" where the duct can exit the room.
Thats a problem for you as I know its a rented space.
You could always remove the door and do a Panda curtain...
Or buy the cheapest door you can find and make a hole using that to temp replace the closet one.
They are the only options I can see for you.

Now that you have a hole....
You could do it either of 3 ways

1-light -> fan -> out of room -> scrubber
or
2-Scrubber -> fan -> light -> out of room
or
3-Scrubber -> light -> fan -> out of room

most preferable is #1 but you will have a carbon scrubber sitting outside your grow room
Not very stealthy
I use #2 scrubbing the air then pushing it thru the light to outside the room.

#3 would require you to absolutely seal your light so the fan
which would be sucking the air past the light does not also suck in odor
thru your light fixture before exiting the room.
This negates the good job your scrubber is doing and can smell up your apartment.

So for stealth go with #2 for best efficiency it would be #1.
reason being the fan will perform better pushing air through the filter better than sucking air through it. 
I found that out experimenting, (the strain on the fan is audible, and louder when its sucking thru the filter)
but had to settle for having it suck as I needed to keep the filter in the grow room where
it is not seen (or heard)
Also with the scrubber inside the grow op position it right at the ceiling over the light if possible 
(they are heavy). This way it evacuates the hottest air (top of room and over light).


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

my preference (and what i do) looks like this (requires two fans):
EXHAUST:
Fan > out of room > carbon filter
LIGHTS:
out of room > duct to light > light > duct to fan > fan > out of room (no need for scrubber since the air never gets stinky)


----------



## kochab (Jun 6, 2008)

I always put a y on the intake side of the fan and leave one end open in the room while connecting the other to the light.
Then on the outake side of the fan put a vent going outside the closet to the bedroom and put the carbon scrubber on there with the vented exhaust from the room blowing through it.

like this.......


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

sounds like I have a lot to think about. Thanks alot you guys for your help. I'm not to sure what I'm going to go with till I start putting stuff in that closet to see what makes most sense. Option 1 that alto was saying seems the best way for me, but we'll find out when the time comes!!


----------



## toolage (Jun 7, 2008)

Alright lets take a poll. Anyone disagree?

I have the spare time today to change the water today. Probably won't have time to do it in the next few days because of work. Today is day 68 of flowering. I would liike to go ahead and start flushing today. Quite honestly, as well my patience is starting to wear thin with this sativa. It's honestly probably not going to be fully done for probably 14 weeks, and I'm not waiting that long lmao! 

I figure I can add 13 gallons of tap water and ph balance it 5.5 and I will change the water scheduling to as folllows.

On 7:10 AM
Off 7:30 AM
On 1:10 PM
Off 1:30 PM
On 7:10 PM
Off 7:30 PM
On 1:00 AM
Off 1:30 PM


----------



## BCMango (Jun 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> Alright lets take a poll. Anyone disagree?
> 
> I have the spare time today to change the water today. Probably won't have time to do it in the next few days because of work. Today is day 68 of flowering. I would liike to go ahead and start flushing today. Quite honestly, as well my patience is starting to wear thin with this sativa. It's honestly probably not going to be fully done for probably 14 weeks, and I'm not waiting that long lmao!
> 
> ...


lol good luck with that Tool , wonder what kind mine are gonna be


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> Alright lets take a poll. Anyone disagree?
> 
> I have the spare time today to change the water today. Probably won't have time to do it in the next few days because of work. Today is day 68 of flowering. I would liike to go ahead and start flushing today. Quite honestly, as well my patience is starting to wear thin with this sativa. It's honestly probably not going to be fully done for probably 14 weeks, and I'm not waiting that long lmao!
> 
> ...


I dont know shit about the timing to the drip systems, Ive never used one of those (which is shocking...Ive used most all meduims @ least once but that one. damnit, now Ive got something else I need to experiment with!)

I think flushing right now would be okay since your not gonna leave her but a couple weeks more anyways. Here is another idea to consider as well though, why dont you just whack part of her now? then run the rest of her untill she looks actually done? That way some of her can be curing up and whatnot for you to smoke on, Youll have some finished as it should be, and youll have a bit of time to get your funds together to set up the new room with. It shouldent take more than 1 afternoon to get everything cleaned up and prepared for the next day I dont think (never did take me more than 1 anyways even with the actuall construction of grow rooms).

I really wish I had a car to come out that way, It would make setting it up lots easier for ya.
By the way, I tried germing 15 of these seeds and only 8 popped (which took 3 days for all 8 to open), then only 4 came up out of the soil.... I think they may have been too fresh (needed drying) and the guy didnt tell me that. Yours should be better rates though because they have been drying for 2 weeks more than mine already.


----------



## toolage (Jun 7, 2008)

kochab said:


> I dont know shit about the timing to the drip systems, Ive never used one of those (which is shocking...Ive used most all meduims @ least once but that one. damnit, now Ive got something else I need to experiment with!)
> 
> I think flushing right now would be okay since your not gonna leave her but a couple weeks more anyways. Here is another idea to consider as well though, why dont you just whack part of her now? then run the rest of her untill she looks actually done? That way some of her can be curing up and whatnot for you to smoke on, Youll have some finished as it should be, and youll have a bit of time to get your funds together to set up the new room with. It shouldent take more than 1 afternoon to get everything cleaned up and prepared for the next day I dont think (never did take me more than 1 anyways even with the actuall construction of grow rooms).
> 
> ...


How much is part of her? She is fattening up but none of the lower buds are even worth keeping I'm sure, so I'll chop those. But they aren't even filled in really enough to even smoke. Even though she's going to get me high, I feel as if this yeild isn't going to last me long. yeah man i wish you could come out here too, hella lot easier. But I'll make my way out there once this is done! We'll draw out some diagrams and i'll bring more detailed pics with me. I'm still waiting on my NL to get here, if it's not here by next thursday then they have probably been confiscated.


----------



## toolage (Jun 7, 2008)

*Update Day 68 Flowering/107 Days from Veg*

*Nutes Added in Resevoir:*
2 Gallons Water
14 drops ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.4/750

*Temp/Humidity - Reset Min and Max*
72.1/37%
Max-75.3/41%
Min-66.2/27%

*Stretch*
She's fattening up. Wanted to start flushing today or tomorrow. Any yays or nays? It'll be 2 days early then what I originally planned, but I don't think it'll effect it that much. I'm sure she could grow out to a full 14 weeks, but who has the patience for that lol! Especially whenever this next grow is going to be awesome...hopefully.


----------



## toolage (Jun 7, 2008)

This is a picture of the very bottom branch of stretch. Do you think its safe to cut the whole branch off? If so I'll go ahead and chop that one down and hang her out to dry.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> This is a picture of the very bottom branch of stretch. Do you think its safe to cut the whole branch off? If so I'll go ahead and chop that one down and hang her out to dry.


if that part of the plant is ready why not? you'll put her into shock but you never want to have your buds over ripe


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> How much is part of her? She is fattening up but none of the lower buds are even worth keeping I'm sure, so I'll chop those. But they aren't even filled in really enough to even smoke. Even though she's going to get me high, I feel as if this yeild isn't going to last me long. yeah man i wish you could come out here too, hella lot easier. But I'll make my way out there once this is done! We'll draw out some diagrams and i'll bring more detailed pics with me. I'm still waiting on my NL to get here, if it's not here by next thursday then they have probably been confiscated.


hmm, Thats all up to you bra. I mean it is your plant after all.
Hope your beans are safe, It would suck to have them confiscated by customs (thats why I try to go through private breeders).
Sometimes bagseed sativas build up more hairs than they do calyx so its hard to say how much more she is going to bulk up or how fast that she is going to do it. I say by the way she is progressing though that she wont get a whole lot of calyx to fill in between those long hairs.
How long ago was your old lady supposed to have sent the beans by the way?


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> This is a picture of the very bottom branch of stretch. Do you think its safe to cut the whole branch off? If so I'll go ahead and chop that one down and hang her out to dry.


Sure man, if you wanna cut that one whack it , trim and hang it.




BCMango said:


> if that part of the plant is ready why not? you'll put her into shock but you never want to have your buds over ripe


cutting branches does not shock the plant. Ive kept extra plants around in the past just for a live smoke plant(to cut bits here and there off for smoke) while I was waiting for the rest of the crop to finish.
The colas to the live smoke plants always finished with more or the same weight as the plants colas that I let go like normal and finished @ the same time as the rest as well (crop was from clones)


----------



## toolage (Jun 7, 2008)

I just want to know if I chop it is it safe? I just dont want it to kill it lol, pretty big branch. 

She mailed them last wendsay. She said she's gotten things in 7 days but its a 2 week max mailing period. We'll find out!! lol.


I wouldn't mind taking this lower branch off if it doesn't hurt it in the long run while it's flushing. If it doesn't Im sure it would redirect alot of its energy to the actual fimmed colas. This branch just somehow got ridiculously huge for some reason.


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> If it doesn't Im sure it would redirect alot of its energy to the actual fimmed colas. This branch just somehow got ridiculously huge for some reason.


yep thats about the jist of it right there. My live smoke plants colas usually weighed more than the colas to the plants that I didnt pick anything off of (I never smoked those live smoke colas before those were ready, it would be a SIN)

and sometimes branches just decide to fight for light like mad. that one obviouslly has and it won over the lower part of the plant for sure. lmao


----------



## BCMango (Jun 7, 2008)

Wish I lived in the US and near you Tool cuz once I get the jist of things I might try crossing strains


----------



## toolage (Jun 7, 2008)

kochab said:


> yep thats about the jist of it right there. My live smoke plants colas usually weighed more than the colas to the plants that I didnt pick anything off of (I never smoked those live smoke colas before those were ready, it would be a SIN)
> 
> and sometimes branches just decide to fight for light like mad. that one obviouslly has and it won over the lower part of the plant for sure. lmao


sweet man, I cut that branch and trimmed it up a bit. I have it hanging right now and won't open the door for the next week.



BCMango said:


> Wish I lived in the US and near you Tool cuz once I get the jist of things I might try crossing strains


haha no doubt man, what country you in?


----------



## BCMango (Jun 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> sweet man, I cut that branch and trimmed it up a bit. I have it hanging right now and won't open the door for the next week.
> 
> 
> haha no doubt man, what country you in?


Canada >.> , oh my friend pretty much just left but he brought me the BC Mango plants , I took off the 1st and 2nd set of leafs off of 1 plant


----------



## toolage (Jun 7, 2008)

Alright, so I got me a mini-harvest now. I cut the lowest branch off (not even a cola) and trimmed it and now is hanging to dry. After the trimming, it all weighed out to an ounce wet. Here's a few pictures of everything.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> Alright, so I got me a mini-harvest now. I cut the lowest branch off (not even a cola) and trimmed it and now is hanging to dry. After the trimming, it all weighed out to an ounce wet. Here's a few pictures of everything.


dang very nice harvest, hope my plants / seedlings will reward me well to


----------



## w0bi (Jun 7, 2008)

Looking awesome tool! Glad to see you gotten some bud, how have u smoked any of it yet?


----------



## kochab (Jun 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> Alright, so I got me a mini-harvest now. I cut the lowest branch off (not even a cola) and trimmed it and now is hanging to dry. After the trimming, it all weighed out to an ounce wet. Here's a few pictures of everything.



looks great bra.
Im putting in my guestimate weight @4-6 ounces wet from the rest of the plant based on how much that was.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 7, 2008)

toolage said:


> Alright, so I got me a mini-harvest now. I cut the lowest branch off (not even a cola) and trimmed it and now is hanging to dry. After the trimming, it all weighed out to an ounce wet. Here's a few pictures of everything.


I'm gonna gess about 5.6g dry


----------



## BCMango (Jun 7, 2008)

kochab said:


> looks great bra.
> Im putting in my guestimate weight @4-6 ounces wet from the rest of the plant based on how much that was.


if that's your gess then I'm gonna gess about 22.4g - 33.6g dry


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 7, 2008)

looks good bro looking real good my buds look sooo sticky come check my journal by goin to the link below 

those buds look yummy


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 7, 2008)

looking good man


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking good man! Good practice on drying and curing  Keep it up! Hope this sample smokes well!!


----------



## toolage (Jun 8, 2008)

BCMango said:


> dang very nice harvest, hope my plants / seedlings will reward me well to


Thanks man, a little TLC and patience is all you need, well that and proper equipment lmao!



w0bi said:


> Looking awesome tool! Glad to see you gotten some bud, how have u smoked any of it yet?


I haven't smoked any off of this branch yet, I want to dry it properly before I do that. I did smoke a couple of small buds at the bottom of the plant, but they weren't nearly as mature as this branch!! I can't wait for a taste test!!!



kochab said:


> looks great bra.
> Im putting in my guestimate weight @4-6 ounces wet from the rest of the plant based on how much that was.


Yeah man that sound's about right. This branch didn't it even near as many buds as the other colas do. 



BCMango said:


> I'm gonna gess about 22.4g - 33.6g dry


I hope I dont get 22.4 grams lol. I'm hoping for ATLEAST an ounce off of this girl! If a 4 foot sativa doesn't give me atleast that, then I'm never growing sativa again lol!



bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> looks good bro looking real good my buds look sooo sticky come check my journal by goin to the link below
> those buds look yummy


hey man thanks for the kind words. Yeah I'll stop by and take a peak in, glad to hear everythings going welll!



t0k3s said:


> looking good man


hey tok3s, nice to see you again!! Thanks for the kind words!



thegigglepimp said:


> Looking good man! Good practice on drying and curing  Keep it up! Hope this sample smokes well!!


Yeah man definently good practice. I'll let you know in a few days how the sample is, I'm definently ready to try it out!!

Thank you all for your support and kind words! Hope everyone is doing well this morning, I've got to go change the water and start flushing. Anyone recommend flushing with *superthrive?*


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

i believe flushing should only be done with RO/distilled water and if you add anything it should be a rinsing solution like Flora Kleen or Final Phase.

I mean if you are going to add nutrients to the rinse water - why bother rinsing at all since you are rinsing to get rid of the nutrients?


----------



## toolage (Jun 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> i believe flushing should only be done with RO/distilled water and if you add anything it should be a rinsing solution like Flora Kleen or Final Phase.
> 
> I mean if you are going to add nutrients to the rinse water - why bother rinsing at all since you are rinsing to get rid of the nutrients?


sweet, I was goiing to use Flora Kleen, but right now am a little low on money from the bills. I was asking that because a local grower that I know, says he always flushes with Superthrive incase the plant goes into shock from going from nutes into water. He doesn't ween his plants off of nutes to get ready for flushing, instead he just puts superthrive. I wanted to get a 2nd opinion on this, so thank you very much email! I'm going to just go with pH balanced distilled water!


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

toolage said:


> sweet, I was goiing to use Flora Kleen, but right now am a little low on money from the bills. I was asking that because a local grower that I know, says he always flushes with Superthrive incase the plant goes into shock from going from nutes into water. He doesn't ween his plants off of nutes to get ready for flushing, instead he just puts superthrive. I wanted to get a 2nd opinion on this, so thank you very much email! I'm going to just go with pH balanced distilled water!


I'll elaborate a bit if you don't mind.... my understanding is rinsing or flushing at the end of a hydro grow (not sure about soil) is supposed to help the plant use up any remaining stored nutrients. This is desirable since unused nutrients can adversely affect odor and flavor! And while water is very good, the rinsing agents are designed to bind with the nutrients and purge them (along with other undesirable things). So using a rinsing agent may be a very good idea. I'm honestly not sure if this helps - but i usually flush with a rinsing agent for about 3-5 days then the last 2-4 days i use plain water - depending on how long i flush.

And if you noted the idea that unused nutrients are undesirable, then you'll also understand the importance of keeping the nutrient level as low as possible (while giving the plant all of the nutrients it needs and desires) which is quite the balancing act!


----------



## Alto (Jun 8, 2008)

toolage said:


> Anyone recommend flushing with *superthrive?*


I thought that was a vitamin for growing/making roots?
I am going to start flushing in 3 weeks with GH FloraKleen
going to run that for a full week then plain water till trich color is as desired.


----------



## toolage (Jun 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> I'll elaborate a bit if you don't mind.... my understanding is rinsing or flushing at the end of a hydro grow (not sure about soil) is supposed to help the plant use up any remaining stored nutrients. This is desirable since unused nutrients can adversely affect odor and flavor! And while water is very good, the rinsing agents are designed to bind with the nutrients and purge them (along with other undesirable things). So using a rinsing agent may be a very good idea. I'm honestly not sure if this helps - but i usually flush with a rinsing agent for about 3-5 days then the last 2-4 days i use plain water - depending on how long i flush.
> 
> And if you noted the idea that unused nutrients are undesirable, then you'll also understand the importance of keeping the nutrient level as low as possible (while giving the plant all of the nutrients it needs and desires) which is quite the balancing act!


alright, well i'm on the way out the door right now to get a small thing for flora kleen. i'm pretty sure i can scrape up $9. I will be flushing for anywhere between 9-14 days, depending on if she looks ready or not.



Alto said:


> I thought that was a vitamin for growing/making roots?
> I am going to start flushing in 3 weeks with GH FloraKleen
> going to run that for a full week then plain water till trich color is as desired.


That's what I thought as well, thus why I wanted another opinion. He said it also helps with plant shock but what do I know lol.


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

toolage said:


> alright, well i'm on the way out the door right now to get a small thing for flora kleen. i'm pretty sure i can scrape up $9. I will be flushing for anywhere between 9-14 days, depending on if she looks ready or not.
> 
> 
> That's what I thought as well, thus why I wanted another opinion. He said it also helps with plant shock but what do I know lol.


There is some truth that it will shock the plant. But i'd rather not shock it - just let it do its thing.


----------



## toolage (Jun 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> There is some truth that it will shock the plant. But i'd rather not shock it - just let it do its thing.


alright well I'm back from the store. They were all out of flora kleen but they had a replacement. It's called Clearex by Botanicare, they said its the same thing. 

I've weened it down from 1700 PPM and gradually have set it to 700PPM. Is it good to just go ahead with flushing with distilled water and clearex?


----------



## toolage (Jun 8, 2008)

Here is a quick picture update before I start flushing. Day 69 of Flowering!


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

toolage said:


> alright well I'm back from the store. They were all out of flora kleen but they had a replacement. It's called Clearex by Botanicare, they said its the same thing.
> 
> I've weened it down from 1700 PPM and gradually have set it to 700PPM. Is it good to just go ahead with flushing with distilled water and clearex?


1700!?!? - that's very, very high.... where you using tap water or RO?

flushing should be near zero PPM!


----------



## toolage (Jun 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> 1700!?!? - that's very, very high.... where you using tap water or RO?
> 
> flushing should be near zero PPM!


Yeah I was using 1700 PPM for awhile when it was using its Max nutes. I was going at full strength with the nutrient calculator. Didn't ever really have a problem with nute burn, if I did I would add a gallon or two of water. I am using tap water from my bath tub, it's PPM is 200.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 8, 2008)

toolage said:


> Here is a quick picture update before I start flushing. Day 69 of Flowering!


mmmm tool she looks realy yummy


----------



## kochab (Jun 8, 2008)

starting to sex the hijack tonight in the hole. Ill let you know when I see flowers. Ill take a girl out and whack her up so they can start pre-vegging.


----------



## toolage (Jun 8, 2008)

BCMango said:


> mmmm tool she looks realy yummy


yeah bro she looks even tastier if you're right next to it. Not long left!!



kochab said:


> starting to sex the hijack tonight in the hole. Ill let you know when I see flowers. Ill take a girl out and whack her up so they can start pre-vegging.


dood that is awesome, let me know how everything goes!! I'm hoping to head out that way in the next few weeks! I'll PM you with all the details soon.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 8, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah bro she looks even tastier if you're right next to it. Not long left!!


Nice , well 1 of my Northern Lights seeds have a long enough tap root gonna plant her


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 8, 2008)

looks good


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> looks good


..... as usual  cheers tool


----------



## BCMango (Jun 9, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ..... as usual  cheers tool


well cheetah2007 I'm germ all of my NL now


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

huh....what?!?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

how can u be germ?!? just curious


----------



## BCMango (Jun 9, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> how can u be germ?!? just curious


I'm germ the rest of my NL seeds (Water in a shot glass)


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 9, 2008)

and i'm just playn man


----------



## toolage (Jun 9, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> looks good


thanks bro! +rep for the support!



cheetah2007 said:


> ..... as usual  cheers tool


cheers to you as well brother! wish I could give ya a sample of the harvest, but in your signature is right. NEVER GROW BAGSEED!



cheetah2007 said:


> how can u be germ?!? just curious


just ask a prostitute 



BCMango said:


> Nice , well 1 of my Northern Lights seeds have a long enough tap root gonna plant her


nice bro congrats, still waiting on my seeds!


----------



## kochab (Jun 9, 2008)

toolage said:


> just ask a prostitute



ha ha, roflmao. Keep up the good work toolage, I gotta go see if My scores are good enough to take the ged test this morning.
yall be easy


----------



## toolage (Jun 9, 2008)

kochab said:


> ha ha, roflmao. Keep up the good work toolage, I gotta go see if My scores are good enough to take the ged test this morning.
> yall be easy


lol thanks bro. good luck with everything. I took my test about 5 years ago. Real easy test bro you can pass it with your eyes closed!


----------



## toolage (Jun 9, 2008)

*Update Day 70 Flowering/109 Days from Veg*

*Nutes Added in Resevoir:*
Added 7 Gallons Water
10 tb Cleanex
5 drops ph down

*PH/PPM*
5.5/150

*Temp/Humidity*
72.1/30%
Max-95.4/44%
Min-65.2/27%

*Stretch*
Well, she has made it to flushing! I believe, that branch I cut is really helping her fatten up! Repositioned how she was tied down, to get more even lighting to other bud sites. 

*Mini-Harvest*
I took 1 of the popcorn nugs out from drying. It lost more then 33% of its water weight. I let it sit outside for about 15 minutes, and packed it in the bong. I really couldn't taste much, but the high is amazing! Definently a head high I will be buying jars tomorrow to start curing the bud!

*Pictures*


----------



## BCMango (Jun 9, 2008)

damn tool she's looking realy yummy and even fatter


----------



## froggy1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hay tool. I just got caught up on your grow. What a read! Man you have some great Patience I could never hold out that long! I tried growing a sativa once that looked just like stretch but I didn't have the patience to wait like you have and I chopped it to soon. Looks great. Enjoy the great smoke! You Da Man!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 9, 2008)

Lookin great mate! Hows she doing as far as the curling leaves were concerned? Did you get to the bottom of it?


----------



## Alto (Jun 9, 2008)

what ya think you have left? 2 weeks?
did you remember to add that extra week for flavor?
Heh, great job dude both with the plant and the patience.


----------



## kochab (Jun 9, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Update Day 70 Flowering/109 Days from Veg*
> 
> *Nutes Added in Resevoir:*
> Added 7 Gallons Water
> ...


ha that pic makes that plant look tiny or that chain look huge, which ever way you wanna put it lol.
Stretch is looking awesome. Good lookig up man, glad to hear the nuggie got you fucked. The jars will help the taste tremendiously....
ha ha some dude was just on cops for taking a bath.....in a house he broke into lol.
im high im getting off here bra, only signed on to check out ya journal anyways.
peace, bra


----------



## BCMango (Jun 9, 2008)

kochab said:


> ha that pic makes that plant look tiny or that chain look huge, which ever way you wanna put it lol.
> Stretch is looking awesome. Good lookig up man, glad to hear the nuggie got you fucked. The jars will help the taste tremendiously....
> ha ha some dude was just on cops for taking a bath.....in a house he broke into lol.
> im high im getting off here bra, only signed on to check out ya journal anyways.
> peace, bra


ta ha geeze is it wrong to have a clean body these day? geeze wtf is up with that


----------



## kochab (Jun 9, 2008)

kochab said:


> .....in a house he broke into lol.


stoned beyond comprehension much?


----------



## kochab (Jun 9, 2008)

toolage said:


> lol thanks bro. good luck with everything. I took my test about 5 years ago. Real easy test bro you can pass it with your eyes closed!



Oh missed thies earlier. I know I can. I maxed out scores on their pretest bullshit for this class, but didnt pass the literature one. I passed the other ones fucked up morphine though? I was high and spoofed one because i got bored and guessed a bit. They didnt fucking tell me I wasnt going to have to take their mandatory classes if I failed one. I was like God damnit! Your fucking kidding me! so now I have to pass the classes pretest for all subjects and do boring lessons in lit. I was reading on a college level in the 10th grade before I started tattooing and dropped out of high school....so I put the shit off and got all of it done but 4 quizzes and 2 test. I take those this month and Ill be eligible to take the ged test next month. I thought that was some odd shit that if you fail the pre test you have to do the class so I thought Id go and do it back In me home of Atl, Ga but hell naw, they got the same fucking rulez. So now Ive fucked up and been lazy, fucked around for a month, and got to wait @ least one more....
Plus my dude that sets up the appointments for test and shit never picks up the fucking phone. Stuck up bastard, mad cause I have a lil $ to blow and have no formal education on paper. Yet Im fuckin working on that??
Im 20, most people say I act 30
....Fuck them Fuck him.
ha ha good ole indicas....


----------



## lotowork777 (Jun 9, 2008)

Try a 600 for flowering next time. The buds will be more dense. What was the yield?


----------



## toolage (Jun 9, 2008)

BCMango said:


> damn tool she's looking realy yummy and even fatter


yeah bro it's so exciting. I'm just happy I actually am close to finishing!! *knock on wood*



froggy1 said:


> Hay tool. I just got caught up on your grow. What a read! Man you have some great Patience I could never hold out that long! I tried growing a sativa once that looked just like stretch but I didn't have the patience to wait like you have and I chopped it to soon. Looks great. Enjoy the great smoke! You Da Man!


Hey froggy! i'm glad you're enjoying the grow man!! I think this was actually a good idea, it's built up my patience quite well for the next grow I have. Thank you for yoru support man, hope to see ya around!



thegigglepimp said:


> Lookin great mate! Hows she doing as far as the curling leaves were concerned? Did you get to the bottom of it?


That was actually an overwatering problem. I assume it wasn't enjoying the long effects of 45 minutes of watering 4 times a day. I took it down to 25 minutes and she's enjoying that much more!



Alto said:


> what ya think you have left? 2 weeks?
> did you remember to add that extra week for flavor?
> Heh, great job dude both with the plant and the patience.


Yup 2 weeks is my goal!! definently been a ride, and am ready to get the next grow off the ground!!



kochab said:


> ha that pic makes that plant look tiny or that chain look huge, which ever way you wanna put it lol.
> Stretch is looking awesome. Good lookig up man, glad to hear the nuggie got you fucked. The jars will help the taste tremendiously....
> ha ha some dude was just on cops for taking a bath.....in a house he broke into lol.
> im high im getting off here bra, only signed on to check out ya journal anyways.
> peace, bra


LMAO! actually bro thats a BIG ass chain. It's for a porch swing chains about 1 1/2' wide. I kinda overdid the chain for this light, as I was paranoid of it falling out of the ceiling lol! Yeah bro that nug definently fucked me up and am ready to toke a bowl after it's done curing!! smoking weed and watching cops is so funny, thats half of my nights at my girlfriends place!



lotowork777 said:


> Try a 600 for flowering next time. The buds will be more dense. What was the yield?


I would like to upgrade to a 600, I'll keep an eye out for a good deal. I'm also blaming my non-dense buds on the bagseed  stay tuned for the next grow, you'll be in for a surpise!! Can't tell ya the yeild yet, cause i haven't cut her all down yet. I only took a lower branch off. She will be chopped in 2 weeks! 


THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT 
ENJOY YOUR SMOKE :JOINT:


----------



## kochab (Jun 9, 2008)

toolage said:


> I would like to upgrade to a 600, I'll keep an eye out for a good deal. I'm also blaming my non-dense buds on the bagseed  stay tuned for the next grow, you'll be in for a surpise!! Can't tell ya the yeild yet, cause i haven't cut her all down yet. I only took a lower branch off. She will be chopped in 2 weeks!


High Tech Garden Supply


easiest explanation to understand ever although the colors are often different. also you have to wire in an igniter that mh's dont have but using that and the directions that come with their kits you can understand it pretty easy. Also Ive ordered from other fags that didnt include instructions when I did my first one so be careful and make sure wherever you order from says it has them.

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/lighting-reference/86597-how-wire-hid-ballast-kit.html
 
I was gonna get some shit tonight but bullshit! happened....


----------



## BCMango (Jun 10, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah bro it's so exciting. I'm just happy I actually am close to finishing!! *knock on wood*
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> ENJOY YOUR SMOKE :JOINT:


sweet , I can't wait till I find the best strain for my seedlings


----------



## toolage (Jun 10, 2008)

kochab said:


> High Tech Garden Supply
> 
> 
> easiest explanation to understand ever although the colors are often different. also you have to wire in an igniter that mh's dont have but using that and the directions that come with their kits you can understand it pretty easy. Also Ive ordered from other fags that didnt include instructions when I did my first one so be careful and make sure wherever you order from says it has them.
> ...


i am not one to really mess with that kind of stuff, i would break something. I would rather buy a fixture that has it all ready, just screw in bulb and go. And sorry to hear about your bullshit, I lost my debit card 2 days ago and spent like 5 hours tearing up my place, car, and girls place lookin for it. Called and cancelled it and re-ordered a new one. So aggrivating, I found it at work in the break room!


----------



## kochab (Jun 10, 2008)

toolage said:


> i am not one to really mess with that kind of stuff, i would break something. I would rather buy a fixture that has it all ready, just screw in bulb and go. And sorry to hear about your bullshit, I lost my debit card 2 days ago and spent like 5 hours tearing up my place, car, and girls place lookin for it. Called and cancelled it and re-ordered a new one. So aggrivating, I found it at work in the break room!


damn in the break room? You better start paying more attention bra.
I hear ya with the light. I cant pass up a 1000watt for $130 tho.
those folks have the cheapest priced prebuilt ballast ive found as well.
shit man im stoned as fuck.
...yeah holla.


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

kochab said:


> damn in the break room? You better start paying more attention bra.
> I hear ya with the light. I cant pass up a 1000watt for $130 tho.
> those folks have the cheapest priced prebuilt ballast ive found as well.
> shit man im stoned as fuck.
> ...yeah holla.


lol well, not just sitting on a table or anything. It was in my locker thats back there. 

You definently can't beat $130, I woudln't even want to run a 1000w in my place though lol. Would raise waaaaay too much suspicion. My buds have finally dried out pretty well. I get pretty buzzed off of this stuff but there is *0* and i mean *0* TASTE! Hopefully after this flushing is over with it will, and hopefully they won't be so loose.


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

I won't be doing as many "detailed" updates just mainly pictures.

*Day 72 Flowering Pictures*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

tool seems u have the world slowest sativa bro'


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> tool seems u have the world slowest sativa bro'


dood, you aren't fucking kidding!!! this is seriouslly probably a 15 weeker, but fuck it I just don't have that kind of patience for that long of an indoor grow. My next grow should be 10x's better!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

you've shown far more patience than i ever could!  for you!


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> you've shown far more patience than i ever could!  for you!


lol thanks bro I appreciate it! I'm just hoping this stuff has taste. It has the head buzz but not taste unfortunantly. It's a little disapointing, but I got something for the first time . 

I guess the moral is, and cheetah says it best. Don't grow fucking bagseed lol!


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

toolage said:


> lol thanks bro I appreciate it! I'm just hoping this stuff has taste. It has the head buzz but not taste unfortunantly. It's a little disapointing, but I got something for the first time .
> 
> I guess the moral is, and cheetah says it best. Don't grow fucking bagseed lol!


I would be far too tempted to end this and start up again with better genetics! i am so impatient (and being spoiled does not help).


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> I would be far too tempted to end this and start up again with better genetics! i am so impatient (and being spoiled does not help).


well i have started one. I have one blueberry growing in my other closet right now. It was given to me by my brother from when he had a friend who grew. I'm still waiting on my NL, if they dont showup by today odds are they have the taken by customs, and in a few weeks i'll be getting the lowryder.

Here's a pic of my blueberry that's going on right now. It's 2 days old from sprout.


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

that looks like a healthy looking little seedling right there!


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> that looks like a healthy looking little seedling right there!


thanks bro, I'll be hand feeding it all the way up until Stretch finishes. That should be about 12 days from now or so. After that off to the feed/drip system it goes! I will start feeding it light nutes hopefully within 15-20 days. How tall or how old is it safe till it goes under an HID light.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice to see your starting a nother grow, I have split it first grow journal in to 2 journals to help people to have a better idea on how each strain reacts check em out


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

toolage said:


> thanks bro, I'll be hand feeding it all the way up until Stretch finishes. That should be about 12 days from now or so. After that off to the feed/drip system it goes! I will start feeding it light nutes hopefully within 15-20 days. How tall or how old is it safe till it goes under an HID light.


i put my seedlings under my HIDs right away. check out the white berry journal and you'll see when they go under HIDs (far away).

you do have to keep an eye on them and i know it goes against most advice. i just like to get them acclimated to their permanent home as soon as possible -- that way they have the maximum amount of time to recoup or recover from any stress.


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

BCMango said:


> Nice to see your starting a nother grow, I have split it first grow journal in to 2 journals to help people to have a better idea on how each strain reacts check em out


sweet man i'll check it out! thanks for stopping in!!



email468 said:


> i put my seedlings under my HIDs right away. check out the white berry journal and you'll see when they go under HIDs (far away).
> 
> you do have to keep an eye on them and i know it goes against most advice. i just like to get them acclimated to their permanent home as soon as possible -- that way they have the maximum amount of time to recoup or recover from any stress.


sounds good man, i guess i'll throw it in as soon as i cut stretch down and give a good cleaning to the res. I will probably leave the light at the height it is now as it's pretty high up. If it starts to stretch I will be able to raise the res atleast 2-4 feet with boxes and totes and such. I should be starting a new journal by next week! Thanks for your help, +rep when I can give more out


----------



## Alto (Jun 11, 2008)

toolage said:


> well i have started one. I have one blueberry growing in my other closet right now.


*"And so it begins again..."*

(Heh, had to do that for BCMango ...lmao)

If you go putting a seedling under an HPS you will need to keep it pretty far back as they are kinda delicate still as babys, 
and with a light back a ways you will sometimes see some "stretch"
I would use fluros or a CFL (or three) until they can take the heat of a HID
but what do I know...
Personally I love my bank of 4 - 2' T5s for the innocent little babies.


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

Alto said:


> *"And so it begins again..."*
> 
> (Heh, had to do that for BCMango ...lmao)
> 
> ...


HAHAHHAHA! and so it begins!!! I'll still have atleast 12 days of growth before it'll go under the HPS. Time will tell how much bigger it gets 
thx for the rep bro!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey man great pics again the girls are looking amazing! Like everyone is saying you have some patience haha Sure its not worth waiting for the full 15??  

The sprout is looking healthy as well mate. Feels like years ago when mine first sprouted i hate to think how long ago it feels like strechette sprouted to you haha 

Keep it up bro!


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> The sprout is looking healthy as well mate. Feels like years ago when mine first sprouted i hate to think how long ago it feels like strechette sprouted to you haha
> 
> Keep it up bro!


115 days since I first put stretch in the paper towel! It's been a long wait, and even though I learned a lot, not very happy with the results! But it's bagseed, so can't expect all that much! Thanks for the support bro, glad to hear as well your plants are getting back on track!


----------



## w0bi (Jun 11, 2008)

Another grow already?!?! Looking great tool! This one went fab, better then expected at points, I cant wait to follow this other one.


----------



## kochab (Jun 11, 2008)

Toolage... you need a new thread brother.... Thats a new plant and a new grow.
Dont forget to post a link here though

stretch is starting to look more and more beautiful every update bra.

Good luck with the end of this one and the starting of the new grow man.


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

w0bi said:


> Another grow already?!?! Looking great tool! This one went fab, better then expected at points, I cant wait to follow this other one.


i agree, this grow went pretty well. I'm definently ready for the next grow! 



kochab said:


> Toolage... you need a new thread brother.... Thats a new plant and a new grow.
> Dont forget to post a link here though
> 
> stretch is starting to look more and more beautiful every update bra.
> ...


haha i dont want to start a new journal yet. Just giving a sneak peek of whats to come! The new journal should be here in a lil over a week or so. 


Heres a pic of my mini harvest. This isn't all of the buds I have but it's probably about 1/4 of it.


----------



## kochab (Jun 11, 2008)

toolage said:


> i agree, this grow went pretty well. I'm definently ready for the next grow!
> 
> 
> haha i dont want to start a new journal yet. Just giving a sneak peek of whats to come! The new journal should be here in a lil over a week or so.
> ...



Ill anxiously await it bro. I had 2 more lowryders crack and one lowryder seedling die.

strechette's buds look pretty good for being bagseed bro. Hope they get to tasting better as they cure up.


----------



## incognito (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, toolage I've been reading your grow journal for over two days, what a read, like a novel. I'm a newbie here and I have learned a lot from your journal with all the help people have been giving you along the way.
Thanks to you and all your supporters on a great journal.
I plan on reading some other journals that pertain to a first grow with similar techniques as I'm trying a small op in a cabinet with soil. I'm at 9+ weeks into vegging (24hrs light) an indica from bagweed. Getting ready to flower her.

I know, never grow bagweed. It just started as "hey why not".

Stretch is looking good man, not long now. Could dropping water amounts increase resins and/or crystals in her at this time? I don't remember seeing info on the amount of drip lately.

 passes to all reading this journal.

Again great read, looking forward to your next journal.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

puff puuuufffffff.....cough cough C O U G H........>>>>>>>passes back to incognito


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

hey tool, i have a new seedling...i'm so happy right now!!!!!


----------



## toolage (Jun 12, 2008)

incognito said:


> Hey, toolage I've been reading your grow journal for over two days, what a read, like a novel. I'm a newbie here and I have learned a lot from your journal with all the help people have been giving you along the way.
> Thanks to you and all your supporters on a great journal.
> I plan on reading some other journals that pertain to a first grow with similar techniques as I'm trying a small op in a cabinet with soil. I'm at 9+ weeks into vegging (24hrs light) an indica from bagweed. Getting ready to flower her.
> 
> ...


incog, dood man i really appreciate all the kind words!! thats some dedication to read through 114 pages of this lol! I changed teh watering schedule to 1 drip a second, for 20 minutes 4 times a day every 6 hours. It used to be 2 drips a second, for 35 minutes 4 times a day every 6 hours. 


cheetah2007 said:


> puff puuuufffffff.....cough cough C O U G H........>>>>>>>passes back to incognito


i want some!! *steals, puff puff puff....pufff........puffffffff.....puffffff....cough cough throwup....pass*



cheetah2007 said:


> hey tool, i have a new seedling...i'm so happy right now!!!!!


lol i just had another one sprout. I got this from my cousin who swears it's White Widow. I dont know for a fact but he's family so I'll trust his word. It sprouted last night. I'll be throwing that in as well. 

I think we are both excited about our new grows, our potential is great with our non bag seeds!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

ur god damn right brudda


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

lmao @ both of you guys. There are the few bagseeds that you wanna keep around.
Yall should be dissing bad luck not the bagseeds. lol

but yeah how ya dooing this mornign toolage?


----------



## toolage (Jun 12, 2008)

kochab said:


> lmao @ both of you guys. There are the few bagseeds that you wanna keep around.
> Yall should be dissing bad luck not the bagseeds. lol
> 
> but yeah how ya dooing this mornign toolage?


yeah u are probably right for badluck. Mary and Juana, the 2 i had to kill would probably have been great if they were females! 

i'm doing pretty good man how about yourself? how the lowryders? i'm about to go take some pics after i smoke this bowl.


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah u are probably right for badluck. Mary and Juana, the 2 i had to kill would probably have been great if they were females!
> 
> i'm doing pretty good man how about yourself? how the lowryders? i'm about to go take some pics after i smoke this bowl.


lowryders? small and slow growing it seems. I have other seedlings a week old just like those are and the other seedlings are on their 3rd tiny little node. The lowryders are still trying to form a good set of leaves.
I have 5 more of them (other than the ones Im giving you of course). I was going to save those so that maybe I could start them and make seeds if anything happens to the ones Ive got going now but I think Im gonna go ahead and start them. Im glad I didnt buy any of these so far, but then again this breeder may not have been a good one either.

glad to hear ya doing good man, me too I just got my other nutes and shit ordered last night.
also ordered the shit to make a aeroponic cloner so I got a small dwc cloner that you can have as well.


----------



## driphuse (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you already smoked some of it, or are you still drying it?
I'd love to know how good it turned. The grow itself looked freaking awesome! I sure as hell wouldn't mind having a taste of that


----------



## toolage (Jun 12, 2008)

kochab said:


> lowryders? small and slow growing it seems. I have other seedlings a week old just like those are and the other seedlings are on their 3rd tiny little node. The lowryders are still trying to form a good set of leaves.
> I have 5 more of them (other than the ones Im giving you of course). I was going to save those so that maybe I could start them and make seeds if anything happens to the ones Ive got going now but I think Im gonna go ahead and start them. Im glad I didnt buy any of these so far, but then again this breeder may not have been a good one either.
> 
> glad to hear ya doing good man, me too I just got my other nutes and shit ordered last night.
> also ordered the shit to make a aeroponic cloner so I got a small dwc cloner that you can have as well.


hell yeah man that is awesome! Hopefully stretch is worth presenting when I come up there lmao!!! Thanks alot for the hookup on the dwc man, i can't thank you enough for alll your generosity! 

PS. you call the weight exactly, the mini-harvest dried weight was 5.6 lol!



driphuse said:


> Have you already smoked some of it, or are you still drying it?
> I'd love to know how good it turned. The grow itself looked freaking awesome! I sure as hell wouldn't mind having a taste of that


It's finished drying and is now curing. Since the branch I cut off wasn't flushed, there really isn't a smell or taste. The smell is kind of a fresh clean smell, kind of just like a plant. There is almost 0 taste, it's really really weird. I even completely cleaned out my bowl so there was no resin so I could try and get the full taste. Still no taste lol, but the high is very mild but it is there. Hopefully the final product that will be coming in the next 8-10 days will be a lot better! Thanks for checking in drip!


----------



## toolage (Jun 12, 2008)

*Day 73 Flower Pictures*


----------



## BCMango (Jun 12, 2008)

Damn Tool , strech is looking awsome, hope she smokes realy well


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

toolage said:


> hell yeah man that is awesome! Hopefully stretch is worth presenting when I come up there lmao!!! Thanks alot for the hookup on the dwc man, i can't thank you enough for alll your generosity!
> 
> PS. you call the weight exactly, the mini-harvest dried weight was 5.6 lol!


wow, thats what I call dumb luck on the weight guess.
No prob with the helping hand, Your willing to come out this far for the help and to chill for a bit.
Shit if nothing else you can keep a hijack mom for me Since I dont have the space to keep one indoors yet

Do you happen to play any guitar?


----------



## toolage (Jun 12, 2008)

kochab said:


> wow, thats what I call dumb luck on the weight guess.
> No prob with the helping hand, Your willing to come out this far for the help and to chill for a bit.
> Shit if nothing else you can keep a hijack mom for me Since I dont have the space to keep one indoors yet
> 
> Do you happen to play any guitar?


wow bro that would be awesome!! I wish I played the guitar. Unfortunantly I wasn't blessed with many musical talents. Mostly video game talent  and working my ass off


----------



## toolage (Jun 12, 2008)

Repositioned the way the branches were tied down. They are getting better light in certain spots, and I can move a lot easier around the closet. I'm also able to get a few pictures from different angles. Enjoy!

These are in my gallery for full resolution!


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

starting to fill in nicely!


----------



## w0bi (Jun 12, 2008)

yep not much longer now my brotha!! I cant wait to see ur harvest!! Been here since the beginning!! I'm still waiting to hear shit man! It sucks.


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

toolage said:


> wow bro that would be awesome!! I wish I played the guitar. Unfortunantly I wasn't blessed with many musical talents. Mostly video game talent  and working my ass off


I second email. For a sativa stretch is filling in nicely.
Thought that you may have been musically inclined as I am a bit so I thought Id ask.
I used to be the working my ass off kind, the wife restricted me to the house till I get my school shit taken care of so Ill make a bit more $ when I do go back to work again. Im not keen on being a homebody that much but I dont drive and she refuses me a ride to work so I have no choice.

I had 4 more lowryder x W.widow seeds crack that have been in a wet paper towel for 2 weeks. They werent opening so I mashed the shit out of them and they finally cracked (while I was squeezing them) then today they were all showing taproots coming out of them. The other 2 oldest are starting on their 2nd baby set of leaves.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 12, 2008)

kochab said:


> I second email. For a sativa stretch is filling in nicely.
> Thought that you may have been musically inclined as I am a bit so I thought Id ask.
> I used to be the working my ass off kind, the wife restricted me to the house till I get my school shit taken care of so Ill make a bit more $ when I do go back to work again. Im not keen on being a homebody that much but I dont drive and she refuses me a ride to work so I have no choice.
> 
> I had 4 more lowryder x W.widow seeds crack that have been in a wet paper towel for 2 weeks. They werent opening so I mashed the shit out of them and they finally cracked (while I was squeezing them) then today they were all showing taproots coming out of them. The other 2 oldest are starting on their 2nd baby set of leaves.


When they say if the water is to hot it will kill the seeds, and I'm just finding out if the seeds are in cold water with just a bit of warmth they will slowly crack open and strech is filling in really nicely


----------



## BCMango (Jun 12, 2008)

toolage said:


> wow bro that would be awesome!! I wish I played the guitar. Unfortunantly I wasn't blessed with many musical talents. Mostly video game talent  and working my ass off


Have you ever thought about playing Guitar Hero 3?


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

BCMango said:


> When they say if the water is to hot it will kill the seeds, and I'm just finding out if the seeds are in cold water with just a bit of warmth they will slowly crack open and strech is filling in really nicely


This water was @ room temp. It took 2 weeks for 15 seeds to crack. I had to squeeze most of them to get them to do that. Not good odds @ all in any aspect.


----------



## Alto (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Toolage
looking great as usual
keep u up the good work brother


----------



## kochab (Jun 12, 2008)

he he toolage, this should give you some reassurance with what help you can get here.
give a man a bud he smokes for a day
This are the plants I started some 3 months ago. I taught another friend of mine most of what he knows about growing and left the seedlings for him @ 5 nodes tall. Some odd 73 plants(or somewhere in there) from seed and 2 mothers...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey mnan looking finnnee! Your girls are Really getting fat!!


----------



## BCMango (Jun 12, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Hey mnan looking finnnee! Your girls are Really getting fat!!


sooo off topic but I love your name, when ever I see it it makes my day


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 13, 2008)

Well Tool and others I think its time to say good bye to my plants that are 6 months old but keep one that has the best chance of living and harvest the others for the bud since they have been in flowering


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 13, 2008)

BCMango: Haha cheers man, dunno where the hell i got it from lol think it was back in the days of Halo 1 i wanted something that sounded humiliating when id killed some one "You've been killed by thegigglepimp"


----------



## toolage (Jun 13, 2008)

email468 said:


> starting to fill in nicely!


lol yeah it's about time! they are slowly slowly slowly working its way in. I might let it go the full 14 days of flushing just to give it more time to fatten! 



w0bi said:


> yep not much longer now my brotha!! I cant wait to see ur harvest!! Been here since the beginning!! I'm still waiting to hear shit man! It sucks.


Hell yeah man! How have you been? Long time no talk! Hope everythings going ok with the whole BS!



kochab said:


> I second email. For a sativa stretch is filling in nicely.
> Thought that you may have been musically inclined as I am a bit so I thought Id ask.
> I used to be the working my ass off kind, the wife restricted me to the house till I get my school shit taken care of so Ill make a bit more $ when I do go back to work again. Im not keen on being a homebody that much but I dont drive and she refuses me a ride to work so I have no choice.
> 
> I had 4 more lowryder x W.widow seeds crack that have been in a wet paper towel for 2 weeks. They werent opening so I mashed the shit out of them and they finally cracked (while I was squeezing them) then today they were all showing taproots coming out of them. The other 2 oldest are starting on their 2nd baby set of leaves.


I loooooove listening to music but suck at playing it. I wish my girl would force me to stop working and go back to school. Mines too high maintenance unfortunantly lol! 

Congrats on the LR AND WW seeds! Man I can't wait to see everything when I get there!!! Definently going to hook u up with a lot of stretch. Hopefully it's worth giving, *i'd hate to hand out shit weed*.



BCMango said:


> Have you ever thought about playing Guitar Hero 3?


I don't like guitar hero 3, i can't see the hammer ons that easy. I play rockband they are much easier to see. I play bass on there.



Alto said:


> Hey Toolage
> looking great as usual
> keep u up the good work brother


Thanks alto, same with yours! Thanks for your support brother!



kochab said:


> he he toolage, this should give you some reassurance with what help you can get here.
> give a man a bud he smokes for a day
> This are the plants I started some 3 months ago. I taught another friend of mine most of what he knows about growing and left the seedlings for him @ 5 nodes tall. Some odd 73 plants(or somewhere in there) from seed and 2 mothers...


Hahah hell yeah! I love reading! I'll definetly be bookmarking this one.


thegigglepimp said:


> Hey mnan looking finnnee! Your girls are Really getting fat!!


Hey bro thanks alot! I'm definently ready to taste it since it'll be flushed! The smell is out of this world!


FrostickZero said:


> Well Tool and others I think its time to say good bye to my plants that are 6 months old but keep one that has the best chance of living and harvest the others for the bud since they have been in flowering


Hey bro long time no see! You keep disappearing lol, life must be busy! send me some pics of everything!


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

toolage said:


> l
> Congrats on the LR AND WW seeds! Man I can't wait to see everything when I get there!!! Definently going to hook u up with a lot of stretch. Hopefully it's worth giving, *i'd hate to hand out shit weed*.



Looks like she should smoke fine to me. Anything grown with care turns out better than shit weed in my opinion.
Im smoking on a half of some indica shit I ran across but Im tearing through it too quickly... I got maybe a quarter left after having it 1 and a half days. But thats 2 ppl smoking on it too.
My heads fuckin zonked tho. I should be doing my school shit but I cant find the energy too


----------



## toolage (Jun 13, 2008)

kochab said:


> Looks like she should smoke fine to me. Anything grown with care turns out better than shit weed in my opinion.
> Im smoking on a half of some indica shit I ran across but Im tearing through it too quickly... I got maybe a quarter left after having it 1 and a half days. But thats 2 ppl smoking on it too.
> My heads fuckin zonked tho. I should be doing my school shit but I cant find the energy too


yeah i'm hoping it's good, can't give THAT much praise for the first branch I cut. Yeah studying while high has always been a challenge for me.


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah i'm hoping it's good, can't give THAT much praise for the first branch I cut. Yeah studying while high has always been a challenge for me.


I gave up on studying. Im now shopping again

got me a nice green hookah and a hash press.


----------



## toolage (Jun 13, 2008)

wow thats a nice piece. that reminds me, a got quite a bit of hash to share!!!


----------



## incognito (Jun 13, 2008)

toolage said:


> I changed teh watering schedule to 1 drip a second, for 20 minutes 4 times a day every 6 hours. It used to be 2 drips a second, for 35 minutes 4 times a day every 6 hours.
> 
> I think we are both excited about our new grows, our potential is great with our non bag seeds!!!


Thanks for the info, tool. Good things come to those who wait, so hold on man. Its gotta be tough when it smells so good in the op.



kochab said:


> There are the few bagseeds that you wanna keep around.
> Yall should be dissing bad luck not the bagseeds. lol


I hear yah, is just a gamble for me as I will only grow a couple plants. I like the cloning idea to know its a female, its reassuring is all.

I can only guess what the single plant I have now is (I know its an indica) and I'm not thrilled about the chance it'll be a male. I'm trying out the methods more than the crop this first time, mostly for experience. As for luck, I was vegging with 24hrs light and had a bad storm and lost power for 2 nights. Time to start flowering I guess. I had planned to flower by the months end so its not too far off schedule. I just need different nutes is all.

Sorry, tool its your journal, I'll stop babbling now.
Stretch is looking a bit chubby aint she.


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

toolage said:


> wow thats a nice piece. that reminds me, a got quite a bit of hash to share!!!



thanks bra, for the price I couldent beat it, and it has free shipping too.
should be here in the next 3-5days
Ill have a shit load of hash to share this fall. Thats why I got this hash press.


----------



## toolage (Jun 13, 2008)

i bought a clay extractor from Michaels arts and craft store for like $8.99. It works great!!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

toolage said:


> clay extractor


Good to hear but what is it for?


----------



## toolage (Jun 13, 2008)

kochab said:


> Good to hear but what is it for?


it's used to extract clay into different shapes and such. it comes with like 8 different pieces and i use the one with smallest circle so nothing can be pushed through. and i just pack it down as hard as i can and i put it in the oven and then throw it in the freezer.

http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=gc0586
$20 hash press and instructions


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

toolage said:


> it's used to extract clay into different shapes and such. it comes with like 8 different pieces and i use the one with smallest circle so nothing can be pushed through. and i just pack it down as hard as i can and i put it in the oven and then throw it in the freezer.
> 
> Ultimate Clay Extruder
> $20 hash press and instructions



looks like it would work pretty well man.
Mine is for making hash though and comes with 2 different size presses so I can press a commerical plug of hash or I can press a personal(smaller) amount.

I got it on ebay for $10. hasnt got here yet though so Ill let you know how well it works.


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

I need some help. Ive started to run across a problem that may kill one of my plants pretty quick if I dont get some help on figuring out what to do
wierd shit with hijack


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm done for now unless my friends could hook me up with some new plants then I'll be back till then I'll wait till I get some seeds to come back with, its been nice talking to yall tc pce


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> I'm done for now unless my friends could hook me up with some new plants then I'll be back till then I'll wait till I get some seeds to come back with, its been nice talking to yall tc pce


what happened to your plants?
Theres always bag seed man. Its almost guaranteed to be as good or better as the weed you got it from


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 13, 2008)

nice im gonna grab me one of those has presses


----------



## kochab (Jun 13, 2008)

bates3skcWEEDMAN said:


> nice im gonna grab me one of those has presses


which ones?


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 13, 2008)

the little green one in the piczz


----------



## toolage (Jun 14, 2008)

i think i'm going to make harvest day today. I totally forgot my brothers wedding is next week and will not be here for anything. I will be gone for awhile so I think I'm going to be chopping tooday


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 14, 2008)

Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

Ok fair enough keep us posted man! Hopefully shel be a good smoke anyway!


----------



## incognito (Jun 14, 2008)

Good luck with that, tool.
I was hoping you could hold out till the trics were just right.
We know you gotta do what you gotta do, you've done well so far and its not the end of the world.


----------



## Alto (Jun 14, 2008)

How did the mini harvest taste/feel?
Its all good brother
sooner into the next grow too
can't wait for pics and qty report


----------



## kochab (Jun 14, 2008)

toolage said:


> i think i'm going to make harvest day today. I totally forgot my brothers wedding is next week and will not be here for anything. I will be gone for awhile so I think I'm going to be chopping tooday


Well were all here anxiously awaiting.
You coming out to get the beans when you go to your bro's wedding?
anyways good luck and take care pimpin


----------



## toolage (Jun 14, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ok fair enough keep us posted man! Hopefully shel be a good smoke anyway!


LMFAO! yeah i know man I'm upset too, but like kochab told me. Better then 2 weeks early!



incognito said:


> Good luck with that, tool.
> I was hoping you could hold out till the trics were just right.
> We know you gotta do what you gotta do, you've done well so far and its not the end of the world.


Hell yeah man, thanks for the support. Glad you can be around for harvest time!! Hope your here for the next grow!


Alto said:


> How did the mini harvest taste/feel?
> Its all good brother
> sooner into the next grow too
> can't wait for pics and qty report


It didn't have any taste and had an ok bud. Hopefully this will have much better taste since it was flushed!!!



kochab said:


> Well were all here anxiously awaiting.
> You coming out to get the beans when you go to your bro's wedding?
> anyways good luck and take care pimpin


Hel lyeah bro, next journal will be up by the time I come back!! Probably not when I go to my brothers wedding but the week or so after!!! You too bro! 

I realy cant' believe I forgot bout all of this but oh well! what can ya do?

heres the last pictures, the lights are off and she's waiting patiently for me to chop her ass down!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 14, 2008)

toolage said:


> Hel lyeah bro, next journal will be up by the time I come back!! Probably not when I go to my brothers wedding but the week or so after!!! You too bro!
> 
> I realy cant' believe I forgot bout all of this but oh well! what can ya do?
> 
> heres the last pictures, the lights are off and she's waiting patiently for me to chop her ass down!!


ah stretch was a nice plant. Well be sure to remember her in several viking funeral pyres. She filled in pretty good.
Have fun @ the wedding and be safe on the way to and there.


----------



## toolage (Jun 14, 2008)

OMG BRO!! im so happy! im taking a break from trimming the plant. You are all in for a big treat later...stay tuned!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 14, 2008)

snip, snip, snip!!! don't forget to scrape the scissors for scissor hash!


----------



## kochab (Jun 14, 2008)

toolage said:


> OMG BRO!! im so happy! im taking a break from trimming the plant. You are all in for a big treat later...stay tuned!!


Lets see that shit bro!



email468 said:


> snip, snip, snip!!! don't forget to scrape the scissors for scissor hash!


I remember lacy used to clean hers off with finger nail polish before I told her to start using an exacto knife to trim the stuff off.


----------



## toolage (Jun 15, 2008)

damn everyone, sorry I wasn't able to get the pics uploaded yesterday. Triming a plant is hard work!!! I'll upload the pictures as soon as I get on my lunch!!!


----------



## Alto (Jun 15, 2008)

I bet you got a bit more than you thought you would eh?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 15, 2008)

Cant wait for the pics mate!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 15, 2008)

toolage said:


> damn everyone, sorry I wasn't able to get the pics uploaded yesterday. Triming a plant is hard work!!! I'll upload the pictures as soon as I get on my lunch!!!


Sorry my jeeps fucked up or I would have come out to help out.
I know all that trimming can be compared to work really easy.

I may have to take time off work this fall to do all of mine. lol
Not like that will matter since my wife wont let me work anyways!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 15, 2008)

I never thought it would take that long, from all the videos ive seen anyway guess im terribly wrong lol ah well its all worth it in the end!


----------



## toolage (Jun 15, 2008)

trimming is dreadful work! Especially with sativas!!! There are so many leaves it's ridiculous!! 

Gimme just a min, I have a lot of pictures to upload


----------



## toolage (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, it's drawing to an end. I have harvested stretch and got a little more then I was expecting. I haven't weighed how much it is weight, but I'm sure it's going to be over an ounce. I've got a lot of pictures from the harvest. I have pictures varying from, when I cut it down, the root system and all the buds and hash pile!!! 

I want to thank everyone who has supported this journal and who have helped and guided me throughout this whole thing! This past 3 months have definently been an adventure, and can't wait for the next journal! This journal and grow would of been nothing without you all..again, THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH!!!

It is here...HARVEST!!!! The next pictures will be after they are done curing! Thank you and enjoy!


----------



## Alto (Jun 15, 2008)

sweet dude gratz
looks like more than an ounce to me
but it is hard to judge weight
they look so fluffy.
hope she gives back all that love you showed her the past few months.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 15, 2008)

Excellent man congrats! Its been great following your journal and very educational lol i will definitely be following your next grow! Her stem was massive lol. Now for the worst part of the waiting game  Not too long now though until you can enjoy the fruits of your labour!


----------



## incognito (Jun 15, 2008)

Woot, woot, you did it.
As said before enjoy the fruits and we'll see you when your next pics are posted.
Can't wait for your next grow journal.


----------



## kochab (Jun 15, 2008)

toolage said:


> Well, it's drawing to an end. I have harvested stretch and got a little more then I was expecting. I haven't weighed how much it is weight, but I'm sure it's going to be over an ounce. I've got a lot of pictures from the harvest. I have pictures varying from, when I cut it down, the root system and all the buds and hash pile!!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has supported this journal and who have helped and guided me throughout this whole thing! This past 3 months have definently been an adventure, and can't wait for the next journal! This journal and grow would of been nothing without you all..again, THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH!!!
> 
> It is here...HARVEST!!!! The next pictures will be after they are done curing! Thank you and enjoy!



congrats on your first harvest man. Looks like it will be worth the wait.
By this pictures Im saying there are 2.3 ounces wet and youll get about 1.6 ounces dry. Rough estimate though dont quote me just yet. lol
good work brotha


----------



## email468 (Jun 15, 2008)

you probably thought this day would never come!

congratulations!


----------



## toolage (Jun 15, 2008)

Alto said:


> sweet dude gratz
> looks like more than an ounce to me
> but it is hard to judge weight
> they look so fluffy.
> hope she gives back all that love you showed her the past few months.


yeah it's gotta be! it's so fluffy, very very little density to any of these buds. I'm sure if I waited 2-3 more weeks they would be really dense though. I'm hoping so as well my friend. Thank you so much for your constant support brother!



thegigglepimp said:


> Excellent man congrats! Its been great following your journal and very educational lol i will definitely be following your next grow! Her stem was massive lol. Now for the worst part of the waiting game  Not too long now though until you can enjoy the fruits of your labour!


Thanks TGP, you've been a great supporter! Her stalk freaking amazes me! I let it sit in the dark and it's just seeping out water! It's definently even harder sitting them there drying. I made all my pc fans blowing air out so no air gets in.



incognito said:


> Woot, woot, you did it.
> As said before enjoy the fruits and we'll see you when your next pics are posted.
> Can't wait for your next grow journal.


Thanks bro! I'll let ya know how it ends! Thanks hope to see ya here for the next grow!



kochab said:


> congrats on your first harvest man. Looks like it will be worth the wait.
> By this pictures Im saying there are 2.3 ounces wet and youll get about 1.6 ounces dry. Rough estimate though dont quote me just yet. lol
> good work brotha


Hell yeah I'm hoping that! it's a huge harvest for one plant, lets hope it smokes good! I'm going to PM you in the next couple of days all the details of me coming up there. Thanks for all your support bro, it's been appreciated!



email468 said:


> you probably thought this day would never come!
> 
> congratulations!


Aint that the truth man! Thanks for all your help and support throughout this grow! Hopefully my next grow will be 20x's better!! I'm getting my shopping list ready!!!


THANK YOU ALL!!!!!


----------



## kochab (Jun 15, 2008)

toolage said:


> Hell yeah I'm hoping that! it's a huge harvest for one plant, lets hope it smokes good! I'm going to PM you in the next couple of days all the details of me coming up there. Thanks for all your support bro, it's been appreciated!


dont mention it man, Be happy your the one Ive decided to take under me wing.  Ill be on the lookout for that pm. Im still waiting on all the shit Ive ordered to come in....
I got a new hookah, proper hash making shit, and some more grow supplies on the way. Somewhere

hold down the fort bra.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

congratulatioooooonz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  cheers dude!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 16, 2008)

So hows the smell developed now that theyre drying?? Im so jealous haha if only i had germed my seeds 5 weeks earlier i could be harvesting now lol


----------



## toolage (Jun 16, 2008)

kochab said:


> dont mention it man, Be happy your the one Ive decided to take under me wing.  Ill be on the lookout for that pm. Im still waiting on all the shit Ive ordered to come in....
> I got a new hookah, proper hash making shit, and some more grow supplies on the way. Somewhere
> 
> hold down the fort bra.


yeah bro i'm definently happy! We'll def have to cheif the hell out of that hookah! take it easy bro i'll hit you up in a couple of days!!



cheetah2007 said:


> congratulatioooooonz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  cheers dude!!!


Thanks cheetah! So happy it's finally happened! Now to move on with my other grow!!


thegigglepimp said:


> So hows the smell developed now that theyre drying?? Im so jealous haha if only i had germed my seeds 5 weeks earlier i could be harvesting now lol


Believe it or not, it still doesn't smell like weed. It actually just smells like some lettuce or something lol. 
I'm really not expecting much out of stretch, I really doubt this is going to be good smoke unfortunantly!


----------



## toolage (Jun 16, 2008)

toolage said:


> Well, it's drawing to an end. I have harvested stretch and got a little more then I was expecting. I haven't weighed how much it is weight, but I'm sure it's going to be over an ounce. I've got a lot of pictures from the harvest. I have pictures varying from, when I cut it down, the root system and all the buds and hash pile!!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has supported this journal and who have helped and guided me throughout this whole thing! This past 3 months have definently been an adventure, and can't wait for the next journal! This journal and grow would of been nothing without you all..again, THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH!!!
> 
> It is here...HARVEST!!!! The next pictures will be after they are done curing! Thank you and enjoy!



BUMPPIDY BUMP BUMP


----------



## kochab (Jun 16, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah bro i'm definently happy! We'll def have to cheif the hell out of that hookah! take it easy bro i'll hit you up in a couple of days!!
> 
> Believe it or not, it still doesn't smell like weed. It actually just smells like some lettuce or something lol.
> I'm really not expecting much out of stretch, I really doubt this is going to be good smoke unfortunantly!


Most of my bagseed sativa plants that look like yours actually dont smell like weed until they have cured up in jars really good. Till then they just smell like grass clippings.
And she should be @ least a decent smoke man, dont sweat it too much.

and I plan on chiefing on that thing as soon as I get it.flol


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 16, 2008)

looks good man id say around half ounce dried


----------



## toolage (Jun 16, 2008)

kochab said:


> Most of my bagseed sativa plants that look like yours actually dont smell like weed until they have cured up in jars really good. Till then they just smell like grass clippings.
> And she should be @ least a decent smoke man, dont sweat it too much.
> 
> and I plan on chiefing on that thing as soon as I get it.flol


man you hit it right on the nose! it smells exactly liike grass clippings lmao! 
I almost got my money situated to get all my new equipment!! we should draw something up when I get out there!

oh yeah, and I just smoked a bowl of the last bud of the lower branch from the mini harvest. It had been sitting in the jar with me opening it for like 20 seconds twice a day. I took a good hit, and it still tasted like nutes from the first hit. After exhale it was a peppery, minty taste and very smooth. Definently have gotten much higher from it curing then the original dry. 


t0k3s said:


> looks good man id say around half ounce dried


thanks bro, and thanks for the rep! I'm hoping for a lil more then a half, but we'll see.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 16, 2008)

In some ways its good it doesnt smell yet lol Im sure it'l kick in with curing man! Sounds like the curing of the other buds did the job anyway! You should be in for some amazing smoke! Cant wait for the dry weight!


----------



## kochab (Jun 16, 2008)

toolage said:


> man you hit it right on the nose! it smells exactly liike grass clippings lmao!
> I almost got my money situated to get all my new equipment!! we should draw something up when I get out there!
> 
> oh yeah, and I just smoked a bowl of the last bud of the lower branch from the mini harvest. It had been sitting in the jar with me opening it for like 20 seconds twice a day. I took a good hit, and it still tasted like nutes from the first hit. After exhale it was a peppery, minty taste and very smooth. Definently have gotten much higher from it curing then the original dry.


We can draw up a good bit
Be sure to bring your camera with pics of the areas weve been considering ro you could email them to me before you come out to save the trouble of remembering the camera.

Also another help to the cure process Is when Im doing my wake and bake I leave my sativa's jars open for about an hour each morning while Im toking up and doing my good(and bad) deeds on here.
Once they have gotten a decent cure to them I only leave them open for about half an hour a day. 
When it gets the full cure you desire you can shut the jar to seal it in, but dont forget to check it somewhat often after that to ensure that it stays a good cure and dosent get moist.
I told you the taste would improve with the more cure that it got. Even the buds that werent flushed will get to tasting a little bit better. Flushed buds that are cured will always taste the best, but you deal with what you got to deal with. lol

Oh yeah I got a Hijack showing pistils so Ill be throwing an extra clone in the cloner for a mom for you. Most of the hijack "pheno a" plants have been sativas but this one is an indica. Id like to get some back from you twords the beggining of next year though cause Id like some for a guerrilla grow with this pheno and I have no place for a mum indoors.


----------



## toolage (Jun 16, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> In some ways its good it doesnt smell yet lol Im sure it'l kick in with curing man! Sounds like the curing of the other buds did the job anyway! You should be in for some amazing smoke! Cant wait for the dry weight!


yeah man im def glad it doesnt reak so bad it smells outside the apartment lol!! My next grow on the other hand  lol!


kochab said:


> We can draw up a good bit
> Be sure to bring your camera with pics of the areas weve been considering ro you could email them to me before you come out to save the trouble of remembering the camera.
> 
> Also another help to the cure process Is when Im doing my wake and bake I leave my sativa's jars open for about an hour each morning while Im toking up and doing my good(and bad) deeds on here.
> ...


OMG that is awesome! I can't thank you enough for all of your help!! I'm really excited about this lil excursion! I'll be taking pictures tomorrow morning and will email them to you!


----------



## kochab (Jun 16, 2008)

toolage said:


> yeah man im def glad it doesnt reak so bad it smells outside the apartment lol!! My next grow on the other hand  lol!
> 
> 
> OMG that is awesome! I can't thank you enough for all of your help!! I'm really excited about this lil excursion! I'll be taking pictures tomorrow morning and will email them to you!


your welcome bro all I ask for is some clones back @ the beginning of next year so I can start a guerrilla grow @ the beginning of next year with some indicas.

Ha ha glad your excited bout everything to come, you should be.

Friend of mine went out and got my roommate a ferret today, Ill be getting me one on Thursday.
Im going to try to train it to stay in a pouch with before I start next years outdoor growing season so me and my partner here @ the house can take em with us when checking on plants and stuff.


----------



## toolage (Jun 16, 2008)

kochab said:


> your welcome bro all I ask for is some clones back @ the beginning of next year so I can start a guerrilla grow @ the beginning of next year with some indicas.
> 
> Ha ha glad your excited bout everything to come, you should be.
> 
> ...


lmao omg i love ferrets no doubt man! Hopefully I can keep it going long enough without fucking shit up! I got me a new laptop tonight and once I get everything transfered over and setup I'll e-mail you everything! I want to get the pictures perfect with all of the resevoirs in there and such. 


...well off work...TIME TO BLAAAZZEEE!!


----------



## toolage (Jun 16, 2008)

New journal up!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/82228-so-begins.html#post956697


----------



## kochab (Jun 16, 2008)

toolage said:


> New journal up!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/82228-so-begins.html#post956697



alright

....AND SO IT BEGINS...
Toolage- round 2. New! With chlorine added to his gene pool....lol


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

kochab said:


> what happened to your plants?
> Theres always bag seed man. Its almost guaranteed to be as good or better as the weed you got it from


no , I've never bought herb I perfer to grow it and smoke it my self so that I know exacly what's in it


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

hell yea I'm getting hooked up with some plants and seedlings , Northern Lights , Juicy Fruit , BC Mango (Huge ass leafs) and White Widow


----------



## kochab (Jun 17, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> no , I've never bought herb I perfer to grow it and smoke it my self so that I know exacly what's in it


never resorted to buying bud not even once?



FrostickZero said:


> hell yea I'm getting hooked up with some plants and seedlings , Northern Lights , Juicy Fruit , BC Mango (Huge ass leafs) and White Widow



wow, good strains man, Are you gonna make a journal? If so shoot me a link.


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

kochab said:


> never resorted to buying bud not even once?


Nop not once in my 21 years of life



kochab said:


> wow, good strains man, Are you gonna make a journal? If so shoot me a link.


yea I think I'm gonna start one once I get them , I realy hope I get at least a couple males out of them , my friend doesn't know if any of them are males, he sayed that a guy that bought the same seeds he got 14 females and 1 make, I'm getting 8 BC Mangos , 1 NL in a jiffy puck , 5 WW in pucks 1 ww in pot , 7 JF seeds with taproot showing in a shot glass , 3 JF seedlings in Pucks, 14 NL in shot glass with all showing tap root, I'm gonna pay him $5 a peace

expensive - Yes
Worth it? - I think it is


----------



## kochab (Jun 17, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> Nop not once in my 21 years of life
> 
> 
> yea I think I'm gonna start one once I get them , I realy hope I get at least a couple males out of them , my friend doesn't know if any of them are males, he sayed that a guy that bought the same seeds he got 14 females and 1 make, I'm getting 8 BC Mangos , 1 NL in a jiffy puck , 5 WW in pucks 1 ww in pot , 7 JF seeds with taproot showing in a shot glass , 3 JF seedlings in Pucks, 14 NL in shot glass with all showing tap root, I'm gonna pay him $5 a peace
> ...


You sure that they are what dude says they are? Why is he selling them so cheaply if they are those genetics? Did he order seeds to grow out and make beans to sell cheaply or whats up?

You may wanna be cautious/ask him about that


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 17, 2008)

kochab said:


> You sure that they are what dude says they are? Why is he selling them so cheaply if they are those genetics? Did he order seeds to grow out and make beans to sell cheaply or whats up?
> 
> You may wanna be cautious/ask him about that


no there lagit, he whent through me to order the strains and he needed the extra money to pay some bills off I had a big loss so it fell into place , and he does sell clones for seedlings and such for $5 each to friends


----------



## toolage (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok well my bud dryer was a success! lol just skimmed through the journal and just realised I didn't explain how I was drying these. Well here it goes. 

I added 5 more PC fans on the tarp outside of where I was growing. This is also where I hung them to dry. I pointed all the fans to be blowing air out of the closet. I had to staple, duct tape, and staple some more to keep the tarp in place. Because all the fans were blowing air out it kept trying to suck the tarp into the closet. But its like day 3 of drying and them stems can already snap easily. 

When I put them in the jar and closed them and opened it 20 minutes later, it smells so much better! It no longer smells like grass clippings lmao! It smells like a smooth herb with a hint of chocolate, its twisted!!!

I've put them into the jars and are sitting in a nice cool dark place. Enjoy the pictures, I'll end the journal with the final product and a video of me smoking it out of a face mask!!! 

Again, thank you all for your support!


----------



## kochab (Jun 17, 2008)

toolage said:


> Ok well my bud dryer was a success! lol just skimmed through the journal and just realised I didn't explain how I was drying these. Well here it goes.
> 
> I added 5 more PC fans on the tarp outside of where I was growing. This is also where I hung them to dry. I pointed all the fans to be blowing air out of the closet. I had to staple, duct tape, and staple some more to keep the tarp in place. Because all the fans were blowing air out it kept trying to suck the tarp into the closet. But its like day 3 of drying and them stems can already snap easily.
> 
> ...



Congrats again bro. I used my pc box that I built to germ seedlings and take clones in to dry single plants. Then again they were nothing nearly as big as stretch....

Dont forget a final smoke report for us.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking and sounding excellent man! Glad the smell has improved! (You didnt keep chocolate biscuits n the jars before by any chance ?!) Cant wait for a final smoke report. Any idea on dry weight then?


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 17, 2008)

toolage said:


> Ok well my bud dryer was a success! lol just skimmed through the journal and just realised I didn't explain how I was drying these. Well here it goes.
> 
> I added 5 more PC fans on the tarp outside of where I was growing. This is also where I hung them to dry. I pointed all the fans to be blowing air out of the closet. I had to staple, duct tape, and staple some more to keep the tarp in place. Because all the fans were blowing air out it kept trying to suck the tarp into the closet. But its like day 3 of drying and them stems can already snap easily.
> 
> ...


nice work man,looks good for first crop.Have you sampled any yet?? We need a doobie rating


----------



## toolage (Jun 17, 2008)

well i think all my buds have mold. last night I unplugged the fans from the wall and plugged them into the power surge protector. I forgot to unplug the HPS from the surge protector. Well none the less I forgot and woke up and realised that it was lit up in the room. I immediatly turned the light off, but I think it did it's damage. It was only on for about less then an hour but it was enough. When I open up the jars it makes me want to puke  very sad!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

go back a step - get them out of the jars!


----------



## toolage (Jun 17, 2008)

hang them again? for how long? im freaking out lol


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

toolage said:


> hang them again? for how long? im freaking out lol


until the stems snap. then jar them. but leave the jars open for an hour or so every day until they are less moist then you can leave the jars sealed longer.

but keep checking once in awhile to make sure you don't smell what you're smelling now!


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

you should jar your buds when they are moist. they should remoisten AFTER being in the jars for awhile - that is the trick.


----------



## toolage (Jun 17, 2008)

alright well i hung them up again. The problem I'm seeing is I leave friday afternoon and won't be back until later sunday. I have no way of accessing jars, should I just leave them hanging until I get back on sunday?


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

leave them where they are until Friday and see how they are then.


----------



## toolage (Jun 17, 2008)

say they are ready by then. Is it safe to leave them in the jars until sunday without opening then?


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

toolage said:


> say they are ready by then. Is it safe to leave them in the jars until sunday without opening then?


worse case scenario (if they are still wet) you can jar them but leave the lids off (or at least not tightened).


----------



## bettertoday55 (Jun 18, 2008)

If they are dry enough by Friday then maybe the jars with a coffee filter over the top and loosley screwed on...? Not sure just a suggestion. And also wondering if you all think this would work okay for cheap mylar. Its wrapping paper labled HyGloss Mylar Roll and comes in silver for real cheap. Discount Art Supplies | Craft Supplies | Art Supply Store Online | MisterArt.com. Could save some money for some people if its okay.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 18, 2008)

Ah man that sucks! Im sure it will all be resolved though no worries!


----------



## toolage (Jun 18, 2008)

i just tried to snap one of the stems and it snapped with ease...should i put them in the jars?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 18, 2008)

mr west told me the knowledge tool. when the buds looks dry they aren't completely dry....u should put them in a nylon bag for 7-8 hours! they are dry only outside....inside they are still wet(probably). after the swettin thing u should hang them for another day. then repeat the operation with the nylon bag, but this time for only 2-3 hours and - hang them again.....this way the buds will dry evenly.


----------



## Alto (Jun 18, 2008)

The way a friend used to do it may work for you until you get home again
He used to cure in a paper bag.
Its a common method
Just get a nice big grocery bag and put your buds in that, then roll up the top.
It allows them to dry more slowly.
Then when you come home again jar them up.
If they dry a bit much re-moisten with a slice of apple or an orange peel
Then you can do the open the jars, close the jars thing.
It may allow them to get a little more dry than perfect, but that is way better than mold.
Hope that helps you T


----------



## toolage (Jun 18, 2008)

that is some excellent advice! thanks cheetah! the problem I'm running into man, is being here. I go out of town on friday for my brothers wedding.

thanks alto for that info! I might have to try it that way. I don't trust my roomate to open these jars so I'm not going to leave it upon him to do this. 

I'm sure I'll figure something out, if worst comes to worst I will probably just let it sit in the paper bag


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 18, 2008)

YouTube - Ready-Set-Grow Part 6 of 7 UPDATED here ya go man. good luck


----------



## toolage (Jun 18, 2008)

no doubt man, preeshiate it! I'm going to wait tomorrow before I put it in a grocery bag. Thanks for your help, you too alto!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 18, 2008)

ur alwayz wellcome tool  Cheers!!!


----------



## Alto (Jun 18, 2008)

another way that you can hang your light would be:
1-attach 2x4 lumber to the side walls in your grow op. making sure they are at the same height somewhere near the ceiling.
2-cut another 2x4 to "straddle" the space and rest on lumber on each wall.

Now you have a cross piece near the ceiling that you can move toward or away from the wall
you can 
1-hang the light from that cross piece or
2-hang the light between the rear wall lumber and the cross piece
depending on your orientation and what direction you want the light to be directed.

Thats how my OP is set up because I have a concrete ceiling and its easire to anchor to cinder blocks that poured concrete.
Hope that is an option as it works very well.
additionally you can add some wide boards or a piece of plywood and create a shelf above your light for supplies.

PS Home depot will cut all the wood for you at the store
just measure twice to be sure when you tell them the measurements you need.


----------



## toolage (Jun 18, 2008)

i've bought something to hang it, don't think it's tall enough though. I'm about to post pictures in the other journal gimme just a sec. Need some input!


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 18, 2008)

post them pics i wanna see them


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 18, 2008)

post them pics i wanna see em


----------



## kochab (Jun 18, 2008)

for some reason the post I tried to make yesterday didnt take.

anyways toolage, that stand is a pos, replace it.
If nothing else someone had a great suggestion of building a pvc framing system to hold the lights.


----------



## w0bi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey man, whats going on?


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 19, 2008)

we need some eye candy


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 19, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> we need some eye candy


would a BC Mango with big leafs be good?


----------



## kochab (Jun 19, 2008)

Alto said:


> another way that you can hang your light would be:
> 1-attach 2x4 lumber to the side walls in your grow op. making sure they are at the same height somewhere near the ceiling.
> 2-cut another 2x4 to "straddle" the space and rest on lumber on each wall.


earlier on up, Alto made a great suggestion for you to use to hang your light toolage, He was thinking of using 2x4's in a very similar fashion to I was thinking of using a shower/clothes rod, just brainstorming with some ideas....


----------



## toolage (Jun 19, 2008)

kochab said:


> earlier on up, Alto made a great suggestion for you to use to hang your light toolage, He was thinking of using 2x4's in a very similar fashion to I was thinking of using a shower/clothes rod, just brainstorming with some ideas....


that was actually the route I was going with until I found the studs. I purchased the lumber and they cut it to the perfect size for me. Unfortunantly I wasn't able to nail both sides all by myself. It was a job for 2 people, and didn't have anyone here at the time. So I just started poking holes in the ceiling til I found the studs. I got a lot to patch up though lol!


----------



## toolage (Jun 19, 2008)

alright well here's a quick picture update of what the buds are looking like.

they are still smelling bad, but it's starting to go away. Hopefully it's not ruined!


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> alright well here's a quick picture update of what the buds are looking like.
> 
> they are still smelling bad, but it's starting to go away. Hopefully it's not ruined!


looks like they might be fine , it might have been from the build up of the moisture smell , hope its all good


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

oh my those stems still look very moist to me! hit me up before you harvest next time - i have some ideas/tips/pointers for you.

I can't see any mold - leave them in the paper bag or hanging until those stems snap - then jar them for a day - and then open the jars for an hour or so and do that EVERY day until the buds no longer feel moist. then do it every 2 or 3 days - until the they are completely dry (not brittle - just no longer moist).

if they do get brittle dry - you can put some fresh bud/leaves in there to moisten them - you can also use orange peel - but be careful of mold!


----------



## toolage (Jun 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> oh my those stems still look very moist to me! hit me up before you harvest next time - i have some ideas/tips/pointers for you.
> 
> I can't see any mold - leave them in the paper bag or hanging until those stems snap - then jar them for a day - and then open the jars for an hour or so and do that EVERY day until the buds no longer feel moist. then do it every 2 or 3 days - until the they are completely dry (not brittle - just no longer moist).
> 
> if they do get brittle dry - you can put some fresh bud/leaves in there to moisten them - you can also use orange peel - but be careful of mold!


hey bro, this is whats throwing me off. The stems snap so easily i barely have to bend them. The buds aren't wet on the outside and as I'm pulling apart the outside and looking on the inside its somewhat moist but not a lot.


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> hey bro, this is whats throwing me off. The stems snap so easily i barely have to bend them. The buds aren't wet on the outside and as I'm pulling apart the outside and looking on the inside its somewhat moist but not a lot.


if your not doing the jar thing u might want to do that so the moisture in the center will start to go outwords


----------



## kochab (Jun 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> alright well here's a quick picture update of what the buds are looking like.
> 
> they are still smelling bad, but it's starting to go away. Hopefully it's not ruined!



It looks like it should be safe. I sont see anything wrong with it by sight but we cant smell it or touch it from here so Ill have to follow your word on that. lol

sorry you didnt have a hand to help you make your light hangar bro. Glad to see that you got it worked out in the end after all though.

Oh and the damn water pump I ordered to make this aeroponic cloner is too small. It wont turn the rotating sprayer heads so Im going to have to get a bigger one I may say fuck it and stick with dwc afterall, this shit seems too complicated to be wasting my time with


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> hey bro, this is whats throwing me off. The stems snap so easily i barely have to bend them. The buds aren't wet on the outside and as I'm pulling apart the outside and looking on the inside its somewhat moist but not a lot.


That would be decieving - it is odd for the stems to dry out before the buds. i'd leave them in the bag until that moisture you're feeling is nearly or all gone - and then jar them.

how do they smell? rotten garbage? mold? old hay? ammonia?


----------



## toolage (Jun 19, 2008)

FrostickZero said:


> if your not doing the jar thing u might want to do that so the moisture in the center will start to go outwords


I was doing the jar thing but then I started noticing a RANK smell so I took it out. They are sitting in a poptart and oatmeal box right now until they dry out a little more.



kochab said:


> It looks like it should be safe. I sont see anything wrong with it by sight but we cant smell it or touch it from here so Ill have to follow your word on that. lol
> 
> sorry you didnt have a hand to help you make your light hangar bro. Glad to see that you got it worked out in the end after all though.
> 
> Oh and the damn water pump I ordered to make this aeroponic cloner is too small. It wont turn the rotating sprayer heads so Im going to have to get a bigger one I may say fuck it and stick with dwc afterall, this shit seems too complicated to be wasting my time with


yeah bro the smell isn't too appealing. I tried to smoke it and it's harsh on the first hit, lets just say the mini-harvest was better 

It's all good, I got it working finally! I didn't really have any help with the other setup either, but trying to hold a 4 foot 2x4 and nailing it on one end and having to move the chair and hold the 2x4 9 feet in the air wasn't working out too well lmao!!!

Man dood that sucks! That's the only reason why I'm weary about ordering equipment online, you have to pay shipping to ship it back to them right?


----------



## kochab (Jun 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> I was doing the jar thing but then I started noticing a RANK smell so I took it out. They are sitting in a poptart and oatmeal box right now until they dry out a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im kinda a handyman/jack of all trades, so hanging the boards prob wouldent have been that much of an issue for me.

No, Im not shipping shit back. They can ship the rest out to me since I paid for shipping already as well as the products I was supposed to have Got from them.

Htgsupply has never given me this much of a problem. EVER. I know folks who have got ballast from them and they were fucked up because of a defective part. The Htg owner shipped him a 600watt to temporarly use until they could figure out what was wrong with his 400watt. If that aint some customer service then Inno what the hell is lol.


----------



## Alto (Jun 19, 2008)

Heh
I would smoke it, lol.


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 19, 2008)

me 2 smoke is smoke all that time you gotta smoke it


----------



## toolage (Jun 19, 2008)

well we are back on track! The smell is completely gone! I'll keep it in my poptart and oatmeal box until I get back on sunday. After that they will go in their jars! I just finished smoking like 2 bongs of stretch and the first taste is getting a lot less harsh and is getting back to a spicy minty taste. I'm so blaaaaaaazed right now!  

giggity!


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> well we are back on track! The smell is completely gone! I'll keep it in my poptart and oatmeal box until I get back on sunday. After that they will go in their jars! I just finished smoking like 2 bongs of stretch and the first taste is getting a lot less harsh and is getting back to a spicy minty taste. I'm so blaaaaaaazed right now!
> 
> giggity!


rockin' good news!


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 19, 2008)

toolage said:


> well we are back on track! The smell is completely gone! I'll keep it in my poptart and oatmeal box until I get back on sunday. After that they will go in their jars! I just finished smoking like 2 bongs of stretch and the first taste is getting a lot less harsh and is getting back to a spicy minty taste. I'm so blaaaaaaazed right now!
> 
> giggity!


nice, I'm glad to hear that its all goood now, best of luck with your new grow to Tool


----------



## Alto (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmm maybe you did not understand
I said I would smoke it...
now get it over here!
Oh and thanks for getting rid of that smell first lol



j/k brother, glad you sorted it out.


----------



## toolage (Jun 20, 2008)

Alto said:


> Hmm maybe you did not understand
> I said I would smoke it...
> now get it over here!
> Oh and thanks for getting rid of that smell first lol
> ...


 
LMAO! *passes sack to alto* smoke away brother!!! It's realy weird, the first hit makes you never want to hit then you get that after taste and it's so spicy and minty its amazing!!! It makes up for the first initial hit. The high is very hazy and a very good video game/working high.


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

toolage said:


> It's realy weird, the first hit makes you never want to hit then you get that after taste and it's so spicy and minty its amazing!!! It makes up for the first initial hit. The high is very hazy and a very good video game/working high.


Now thats what I LOVE to hear man.
Sounds like once shes done curing up then she will have an excellent taste to her fruits. I have on suggestion to you, get a baby food jar and put some of her in it to finish cureing up until your next grow is done. Then you will be able to taste it fully cured.
Ive always had to do this because I generally dont plant enough for my smoking habits and end up smoking my harvest before it is fully cured.
Doing this allows me to get the real full taste of what Im producing with my babies.

And the high is uppity because she was a sativa.
On that note, like I said yesterday the other hijack sexed and I have 4 clones rooting now, 2 indicas and 2 sativas, which one would you prefer(in case they all dont make it), or do you want one of each?
Im not sure how different each pheno will be because they only took 1 week difference in time to show their sexes and they are 2 different types.
I was thinking that the sativa was going to take @ least 2 weeks longer than the indica to sex but it did so very quickly (or the indica dominant is slower than most indicas, which is reasonable as well since most turned out sativa)


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

toolage said:


> LMAO! *passes sack to alto* smoke away brother!!! It's realy weird, the first hit makes you never want to hit then you get that after taste and it's so spicy and minty its amazing!!! It makes up for the first initial hit. The high is very hazy and a very good video game/working high.


gettin on up there aint you toolie? Hell your stats about match mine and I sit on here chatting with friends every morning....

Posts: 924​ 
*




*​























okay for whatever reason you bars didnt show up when I posted this although they were there when I wrote it. lame but oh well, you can see them on every post you make anyways. lol


----------



## toolage (Jun 20, 2008)

kochab said:


> Now thats what I LOVE to hear man.
> Sounds like once shes done curing up then she will have an excellent taste to her fruits. I have on suggestion to you, get a baby food jar and put some of her in it to finish cureing up until your next grow is done. Then you will be able to taste it fully cured.
> Ive always had to do this because I generally dont plant enough for my smoking habits and end up smoking my harvest before it is fully cured.
> Doing this allows me to get the real full taste of what Im producing with my babies.
> ...


very nice bro, I"ll def get some of those jars. My sisters got a baby so I"m sure I can get a bunch of free ones lol. 

Hell yeah bro that's awesome. I'd take 1 indica probably, but I do have the height range to grow a sativa. Maybe I should grow those in soil, that way they can have their on managable nutrients. And I can learn a different way of growing!!!! Knowledge is power!!! 

I'm about to catch up to your journal real quick!! I gotta leave in an hour or so for the wedding, think I'm going to bring my laptop.


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

toolage said:


> very nice bro, I"ll def get some of those jars. My sisters got a baby so I"m sure I can get a bunch of free ones lol.
> 
> Hell yeah bro that's awesome. I'd take 1 indica probably, but I do have the height range to grow a sativa. Maybe I should grow those in soil, that way they can have their on managable nutrients. And I can learn a different way of growing!!!! Knowledge is power!!!
> 
> I'm about to catch up to your journal real quick!! I gotta leave in an hour or so for the wedding, think I'm going to bring my laptop.


i would be fine with you taking one of both.
I actually recommend that you give a soil grow a try man to me its less of a hassel even though you have to make sure to water and feed them.
Im sure you can use a drip setup with them in the soil as well although I cant say for sure as Ive never attempted it myself in fear that I would screw the timing up and either drown or thirst my plant to death.

I was actually about to update that journal with pics I tool last night.
I told skunk that you were having problems in my jornal with the page transfers and he said that the forum is working as it should for the most part so he isnt sure why you have been having problems.
If you continue having them email skunkkushhybrid and he should be able to get you squared away right


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 21, 2008)

The smoke sounds excellent mate! So glad its back on track now! Hope your have a good weekend!


----------



## w0bi (Jun 21, 2008)

aw tool great grow man!


----------



## toolage (Jun 22, 2008)

Alright, again I don't have my camera to take any pictures as I gave it to my brother for the honeymoon. 

I decided to weigh out what I got from the harvest. My roomate was curing them while I was gone. 

I added the miniharvest to the weight which was 5.6g

*Final Weight*
52.3grams


----------



## incognito (Jun 22, 2008)

toolage said:


> I decided to weigh out what I got from the harvest. My roomate was curing them while I was gone.
> 
> I added the miniharvest to the weight which was 5.6g
> 
> ...


Cool man, almost 2 zees, nice!!
Glad to see your back and I think your girls have just missed you over the last couple days. 
You do well with them we know.


----------



## kochab (Jun 22, 2008)

toolage said:


> Alright, again I don't have my camera to take any pictures as I gave it to my brother for the honeymoon.
> 
> I decided to weigh out what I got from the harvest. My roomate was curing them while I was gone.
> 
> ...


hell yeah brother. Good first grow.


----------



## grassgirl (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey T 

Sorry it's been a while, well done on your harvest !!!!!!

Looks yummy !


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

hey GG , whassup?!? how ya bin? Cheers!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome news on the harvest man thats not bad at all for one plant! Sorry i havent been posting much had a busy weekend! Hope you hada good time on the weekend. I'll catch up thoroughly on your threads when i can! *Puff puff pass*


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

takes the joint...puuuuuuff puuuuuuuff....cough cough..... i hate when i'm not on riu for a few days.....have to catch up alot  >>>>>passes back


----------



## toolage (Jun 23, 2008)

incognito said:


> Cool man, almost 2 zees, nice!!
> Glad to see your back and I think your girls have just missed you over the last couple days.
> You do well with them we know.


yeah it's good to be back! I was definelty suprised by the weight and reweighed it on 2 different scales and sure enough thats what I came up with. It's not going to last long since its so fluffy and loose but it'll do for now! 


kochab said:


> hell yeah brother. Good first grow.


Hell yeah bro preeshiate it! I've got to hide some from myself so I can save some when I come up there lol! I"ve been smoking like a mad man!


grassgirl said:


> Hey T
> 
> Sorry it's been a while, well done on your harvest !!!!!!
> 
> Looks yummy !


lol hey GG, it's ok babe! Glad to see that you have made it back! How was your harvest smoke?? Most ppl dissapear after their harvest so I'm sure you've had a lot to smoke on!!


thegigglepimp said:


> Awesome news on the harvest man thats not bad at all for one plant! Sorry i havent been posting much had a busy weekend! Hope you hada good time on the weekend. I'll catch up thoroughly on your threads when i can! *Puff puff pass*


Hell yeah bro take your time, this is going to be a slow starting journal until everything is 100% ready. I'm ordering equipment today or tomorrow, I'm waitin for checks to deposit in my account.


cheetah2007 said:


> takes the joint...puuuuuuff puuuuuuuff....cough cough..... i hate when i'm not on riu for a few days.....have to catch up alot  >>>>>passes back


 try some of stretch!


----------



## Alto (Jun 23, 2008)

toolage said:


> *Final Weight*
> 52.3grams


pretty damn good for a stretched lil runt lmao


> try some of stretch!


...takes joint... puffs... cough cough!!!
hey!... whattya say you cure this some and then pass it back...


----------



## toolage (Jun 23, 2008)

Alto said:


> pretty damn good for a stretched lil runt lmao
> 
> ...takes joint... puffs... cough cough!!!
> hey!... whattya say you cure this some and then pass it back...


LMAO! man this shit is tasting soooo good! Unfortunanlty this is NOT bowl weed. It burns way to fast cause its so loose and shit. But when you smoke this in a joint or a blunt the stone is so cerebal!  Burns nice and smooth and has 0 cough effect. Taste on inhale is barely tasting, on exhale its a very noticable spicy mint taste, so yummy! Taste stays in your mouth for quite awhile! Effects are almost immediate with a slight visual high then creeps into more of wavy head high. Very good mellow weed. I'm impressed with the overall high but still dissapointed in the looks of the weed, then again I did probably cut it atleast 2 weeks early. I will also be flushing with molasses next time.


----------



## FrostickZero (Jun 23, 2008)

toolage said:


> Alright, again I don't have my camera to take any pictures as I gave it to my brother for the honeymoon.
> 
> I decided to weigh out what I got from the harvest. My roomate was curing them while I was gone.
> 
> ...


very nice final weight Tool , she has reworded you well for all your time and efort and the plants you had to get rid of, awsome job , hope your new grow is doing awsome


----------



## grassgirl (Jun 23, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hey GG , whassup?!? how ya bin? Cheers!!!





toolage said:


> lol hey GG, it's ok babe! Glad to see that you have made it back! How was your harvest smoke?? Most ppl dissapear after their harvest so I'm sure you've had a lot to smoke on!!


 
Hey Chettah 
Hey T 

I've been good thanx 

My smoke has been awesome tbh, I even made a cake with the bits I couldn't be bothered trimming was excelent 

I gotta admit also - my stuff tastes better with age 

How does strechette taste T ?

Hey b4 I forget I got some fem bubblegum to start soon


----------



## REEFA (Jun 23, 2008)

I Got An US aerogarden but im using it with a stepdown transformer in the UK the transformer Works a treat but ive now blown my bulbs, So The Big question is what if i was to buy UK Version bulbs and put them into the US aerogarden then use my ps2 power cord to supply the right voltage for the bulbs i really dont want to blow any more builbs , or waste any more money so tell me if im wrong, Advice would be Very Welcome


----------



## jayzero (Jun 23, 2008)

If there are electronic circuits for controlling the timers, feeding pumps, etc, then they can all be for 110V only - the lights would work but you'd risk destroying all of the other circuitry. Do you mean to say that you used the US system with UK power and *as a result* blew the bulbs, or do you mean that you've been using it all along with a step-down transformer and your bulbs have just naturally gone at the end of their life? 

Check the aerogarden for the stamp/sticker that shows the power requirements - lots of appliances these days accept dual voltage. If it does it will say something like "Input 110-230V 50/60 Hz" (rather than 110-120V 60Hz only). If that's the case then you can use it on UK power with UK bulbs or on US power with US bulbs - no problem. If it's US power only (110-120), then you need to get those bulbs, or bulbs which are rated for dual-voltage, and continue to use the system on the step-down converter.


----------



## Alto (Jun 23, 2008)

REEFA said:


> I Got An US aerogarden but im using it with a stepdown transformer in the UK the transformer Works a treat but ive now blown my bulbs, So The Big question is what if i was to buy UK Version bulbs and put them into the US aerogarden then use my ps2 power cord to supply the right voltage for the bulbs i really dont want to blow any more builbs , or waste any more money so tell me if im wrong, Advice would be Very Welcome


Aerogarden - 150 / 170 usd
blowing up bulbs - more money
fancy converters and such - additional funds
HPS fixture & ballast - priceless!

If you have heat issues or another reason you cant use an HPS light source
then try the envirolight, a cfl that puts out way more than an Aerogarden.
I own an aerogarden too so I'm not a hater
they are just made for growing things much smaller than pot
you will run out of height during veg
and have no where for the blooms to go IMHO


----------



## bates3skcWEEDMAN (Jun 23, 2008)

haha im going with a 1000 watt hps for my next grow or mabey 2 400


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 24, 2008)

2 400 will be more effective man (imo) more space covered!!!


----------



## Alto (Jun 24, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> 2 400 will be more effective man (imo) more space covered!!!


nods, yes 2x 400W would be better and cost less to run


----------

